# "The Cats Of Stony River" by Joyce G. Reilly



## CatPat (Feb 25, 2016)

Joyce gave permission to post of the whole book to our friends here before they put it of Amazon for money.

I have read of this and it is a very sweet story! It is of very smart, speaking cats who use the computers and only belong to certain people who can be trusted of keeping their secrets. The people of the book are friends she knows and also of a small town she knows.

With much love,
~Cat


----------



## CatPat (Feb 25, 2016)

Chapter 1 – Pook, Saav, and Bart

	The tiny kitten lay in a sweltering fever, panting, so thirsty but unable to lift her head or even get up to drink from the puddle less than six inches away. She was dying, but she wasn’t afraid or sad. Anything would be better than this miserable, painful existence. She could hardly breathe; her chest felt full of water, as if she were drowning slowly. Cuts, gashes, and bruises burned and stung her whole body as the hard rain pelted the sore places and the harsh wind tugged and snatched at her scruffy fur.

	“Come on,” whispered a voice in her ear. She felt fierce licking on her head but was too weak to respond. “Only about ten feet. You got to.”

	“You go,” she rasped in a whisper. “Leave me. Just go.”

	“I’m not leaving you,” said the other kitten stubbornly, frantically licking at the sick kitten’s face. 

	“Go,” she said. 

	“Not without you. C’mon.”

	The sick kitten didn’t have time to answer as the world closed in, dark and silent, around her. She didn’t even have the time to say good-bye to her loyal friend.

	A half-grown kitten awoke with a frightened start, and for a moment she thought she was again left out in the rain, abandoned, injured and ill, unable to help herself get to the safety of the small cottage that lay ten feet away. 

	“Saav, you had your bad dream again,” said her friend and sister, Pook. She looked up at the bigger kitten, also half-grown. 

	Her savior. The kitten who stood by her and yowled up a storm until the human in the house came outside to see what the noise was all about.

	“Maybe,” Saav sighed, curling up next to Pook, “maybe someday the dream will go away.”

	“When you finally convince yourself you’re really safe,” Pook said gently. “You went through an awful lot, trying to get well. Give it a little more time. More time to eat all you want, more time to sleep in warm places, more time for all the fresh water you can hold, and more time for these good memories we’re building today to take the places of the bad dreams of old yesterdays.”

	“More time,” purred Saav sleepily. “Yeah. Just a little more time…”


----------



## CatPat (Feb 25, 2016)

Upon rising later that morning in the middle of July, Joyce Becker knew it was going to be another scorching, humid day in the mountains of western North Carolina, and on her way down the hall to the kitchen, Joyce paused at the thermostat and ratcheted the central air conditioning down a couple of degrees. She had two cats and a wolfdog, and she was constantly being reminded that her housemates wore fur coats, even in the summer, and not the kind to be taken off, dry-cleaned, and hung up in the closet wrapped in plastic during the warm months.

	Literally.

	The two cats, barely a year old and still kittens, were sentient beings. They talked, read, used computers and telephones, had senses of humor, and definitely had ideas of their own while remaining fairly feline as well. Joyce had no idea where they had come from, but ten months ago, a strange band of feral cats had come through their tiny hometown of Stony River. It had been a strange time for the townspeople as stories and tales of the feral cats singing and telling stories long into the night in the valleys and ridges began to circulate.  Most of these stories had come from mountain campers and hikers at first, and then from the vacationers with remote getaway cabins in the mountains. Soon the townspeople became curious and decided to check out these tales, and several hiked the ridges and camped in the valleys, and heard the cats for themselves. A handful of people had seen them, and one got a couple of pictures of a group of cats sitting in a circle high on a ridge west of the town, but no one could tell whether they were singing, talking, or just yowling.

These two lost and hungry kittens had shown up in Joyce’s backyard, having been left behind when the clowder moved on further into the mountains. The grey and white one sat next to a nearly dead little black kitten, squalling, screaming and yowling as loudly as she could. From the first day, they made their speaking talents known out of necessity. Their other talents developed as they were taught how to read and use a computer and a telephone. 

	They weren't blood sisters, but they were born within a day of each other and had been raised together. The little black one, Saav, was the first to speak to her, delirious in fever, telling Joyce that she didn't feel well, and that she hurt all over. Pook spoke up at that point, figuring that the worst that could happen at this point would be this human possibly killing the kittens out of fear. She asked if Saav could get some help, as she was worried about her, and told the human she had watched as another, older cat in the clowder died painfully after making the same wheezing, rasping sounds Saav was making, and she knew her friend and sister was in trouble. Saav had been the


----------



## CatPat (Feb 25, 2016)

one the band had left behind; Pook chose to stay with her and try to help her, and got her to the nearest house. 

	The only outward sign of alarm was the human’s hands shaking a little as she grabbed them up and tucked them inside her raincoat.

	Pook, who had never been touched by a human before, trembled in terror. What have I done? she wondered. Have I killed us?

 	 Joyce took both kittens to the vet immediately and discovered that not only did the scruffy little black kitten have pneumonia, she had wounds all over her from the clowder’s bigger kittens fighting her away from food and water. Pook was severely malnourished, and was put on vitamins and special food along with Saav. With medication and loving care, the frail little Saav recovered, but because of neglect and illness, the vet thought that her growth might have been stunted but otherwise would survive and even thrive. Pook, she felt, would do well and grow normally.

 Joyce spent a few days in shock and disbelief with these two talking, sentient kittens, afraid to tell anyone, but she gradually got used to the fact that some cats were very, very different from others. It was such a shock that she took three days’ vacation from work, claiming a family emergency had occurred and she was needed. That excuse wasn’t too far from the truth. She closed herself up in her cottage and didn’t answer the phone or talk to anyone in the outside world. Well-meaning friends and relatives were politely turned away at the door,  Joyce claiming stomach flu. That was pretty effective; no one wanted that. 

Saav was very ill, and required nearly round-the-clock care. It was so surreal to Joyce that at first that she went through a bottle of wine in the first four days of sentient kitten ownership. It was impossible to fathom. And who would ever believe her? And if this news got out, what if the kittens fell into the wrong hands? She had never told anyone, and cautioned the rambunctious, impetuous and mischievous kittens not to speak to anyone else, for fear that someone might take them and exploit them…or worse. And so the secret remained confined within the walls of the little cottage, keeping the kittens safe.

As the days turned into weeks, Saav got stronger. Pook began improving immediately, but the weaker, sick Saav took quite a bit longer to recover. After almost a month of care, she began to run and play with the others, who were careful to be gentle. Joyce introduced them to books during their recovery, a quiet activity that kept them alert and learning but not so physically active until they were stronger. When Saav could finally sit up for longer periods, she taught them how to use the computer, and set up


----------



## CatPat (Feb 25, 2016)

learning programs for them, much like home-schooling for young human children.

At night, tucked in her double bed, hearing the whispering, keyboard noises and mouse clicking from the computer room across the hall, Joyce often shivered with amazement, praying for their continued safety.

	"Morning, Mom," said Pook, sitting on the counter in the kitchen. At first the kittens had called their owner by her name, but after learning to read and then learning about and understanding human families, they asked if they could use “Mom.” They liked the idea that human families stayed together, instead of the feline way in which kittens were almost always separated from their mothers before they were full-grown and very few, if any, ever knew who their fathers were.

	"Morning, Pooks," she answered, finding her way to the coffeemaker.  Saav came in from the living room and greeted them. It was a favorite morning ritual; greetings, followed by oysters or sardines and warm milk for the kittens’ breakfast, and a visit with Joyce as she got ready for work. This before-work visit was actually a romp, as the kittens tried to make it as difficult as possible for the hapless human to get dressed. Joyce called it “PookandSaavotage.”

The routine was going to be interrupted by one thing today, though. Pook and Saav were going to work for a friend, Carrie Sullivan, who had a rodent problem in her antique shop downtown. The kittens would spend the day there ridding the building of the unwanted pests, and the little cats were looking forward to something new and different. They had known Carrie all their lives, and were excited to finally see her shop.

	"I like Carrie," smiled Saav as she pawed Joyce’s pen out of her tote bag and whacked it across the bed. 

	"I do too, Saav," she said. "She is a wonderful person."

	“I like her jewelry,” Pook commented. “She wears pretty stones.”

	"You girls are going to have a blast there," said Joyce, putting on her shoes. She was a part-time newspaper photojournalist in the nearby larger town of Albemarle, and luckily, was able to dress casually, which included tennis shoes. Her newly-syndicated editorial column was taking off now, allowing her to slow down to three days a week at the paper.

	"It'll be fun," smiled Pook, batting Joyce’s watch off the nightstand.

	Joyce had known Carrie for five years, ever since she had moved to Stony River. She had been the first friend she made here, and she loved the gentle, kind, and loving Carrie who had shown her around, introduced her


----------



## CatPat (Feb 25, 2016)

to wonderful people, and even helped her find her tiny two-bedroom home just three blocks from downtown.

	"How often will we get to go there?" asked Saav, cramming the pen under the pillows.

	"I'm not sure. We'll let Carrie tell us when she needs you and for how long, I guess. Would that work?" Joyce suggested.

	"Sure," agreed Saav. 

	"Depends on how bad the vermin are," said Pook, pouncing on Joyce’s ID card. "If there's tons of em, we're looking at some considerable time. Those suckers reproduce fast and furious!"

	 Joyce smiled. "Yep, they sure do. Worse than rabbits, I guess," she said.

	She snagged her blue cotton jacket out from under Pook, sending her rolling, and tickled her little grey and white belly. Pook giggled and sat up, swatting at Joyce without claws.

	The ride in Joyce’s car was as usual, Pook sitting in the passenger side seat looking out the windows, Saav stretched out on the rear window deck between the speakers, baring her fangs at drivers who got too close behind them. Joyce had considered trading in her decade-old Chevy Monte Carlo, but Pook and Saav complained so bitterly about everything she brought home to test-drive that she gave up and decided to keep it. Pook and Saav, this morning, probably wouldn’t have objected to riding in a cart behind a horse, for they were going to see Carrie and her shop for the first time. It was typical of their first year of life; so far, it had been one “first time” after another, and all of them had been exciting.

The two kittens entered Sullivan’s Antiques and Gifts, dutifully following Joyce. Carrie, the short, slightly chunky brunette with the big brown eyes looked up when they came in. She looked as radiant as usual this morning, dressed in a pretty cotton multicolored paisley sleeveless sundress that reached almost to her ankles. Her shoulder-length curly brown hair was swept away from her temples and clasped in the back with a turquoise and silver barrette, and at her throat was a lovely matching choker. Her tanned skin was flawless, and she wore very little makeup. Joyce always thought she was one of the most striking women she'd ever seen, and constantly teased her about using her as an armrest, as Joyce was 5’11". Her friendship with Carrie was deep and lasting.

	Carrie greeted her cheerfully. “Hey there, Joyce, how’re you doing?”

	“Hi, Carrie. I’m great! I brought your rodent patrol team,” smiled Joyce, setting the frail little Saav up on the counter. The bigger,  green-eyed


----------



## CatPat (Feb 25, 2016)

Pook jumped up next to her sister, and yowled at Carrie to be petted. Saav batted her golden eyes at Carrie and purred loudly.

	“Aww,” Carrie cooed, petting them. “They are just adorable. Hard to believe these sweet little things are really killers in disguise.”

	“They’re good at seek and destroy, too,” sighed Joyce. “You should see my house. It's scary."

	Carrie laughed. “I HAVE seen your house, many times. It looks like cats live there! Why do you think I love coming over?"

	Joyce laughed. "Because of my spaghetti?"

	Carrie poked Joyce's shoulder. "No, it's your animals. I couldn't care less about you."

	"Oh, thanks, now I know," smiled Joyce.

	"Really, though, I appreciate this so much. So do the Lowerys. There’s a door between here and the restaurant we’ll leave open so they can get back and forth. The Lowerys have promised plenty of treats for every rat or mouse caught.”

	Pook and Saav perked their ears forward at this. What luck! The Lowerys owned Lowery’s Porch, the finest seafood place in town, a cat’s heaven. This was going to be fun! Unlimited hunting and treats. They traded a wink and an expectant smile.

	Carrie leaned forward and lowered her voice. “I’ve heard something about your cats. Is it true that they can talk? Didn't they come from that weird feral band of cats you could hear singing at night?"

	Joyce stared at her friend, alarmed and frightened. She trusted Carrie implicitly, but this question from Carrie was completely unexpected, and something to which she had not considered an answer. Joyce had no idea these kittens would ever be associated with the feral clowder.

	“Who spilled?” asked Pook sharply, looking at Joyce. Saav bristled.

	The two humans froze, staring at Pook. 

	Joyce’s heart nearly stopped. Carrie’s eyes went wide and her hand flew to her cheek.

	Joyce looked daggers at Pook, and shook her head quickly.

	"Well, too bad!" Pook said. "We know we can trust Carrie. Cats KNOW these things. So! Who spilled?"

	This outburst from Pook was a complete shock. Joyce couldn’t believe this was happening. 

	The two women looked at each other, and finally Joyce shrugged. "Well, Carrie, now you know. Just don't tell a soul, please. If this got out --"

	“Oh my God!” Carrie exclaimed.


----------



## CatPat (Feb 25, 2016)

“We didn’t know people would really do that back then, Mom. We were only messing around, and we really didn’t know how serious our situation was. Not till later, really, when we started reading more about what people can do to animals,” said Saav.

 	“We know now,” said Pook earnestly. “We do understand how bad things could be for us. It’s just that we knew we could trust Carrie. Please believe us. And we won’t do it again.”

	“No, we know now. We haven’t spoken to anyone but you two since,” Saav added. “That’s the truth.”

	Joyce, torn between amusement, love, frustration and fear for the kittens could only accept what had just happened. She slowly nodded.

	Carrie shook her head in amazement. “Kitties, you can talk to me all you want. Just don’t talk to the customers or in front of them, okay? It might scare them or give somebody a heart attack...or a very dangerous idea about you two. Deal?"

	Pook looked truly sorry now, and Saav sighed. For almost a year, they had been wanting to share their secret with someone besides their owner, and they had decided upon Carrie months before. But this should have been discussed with Joyce first, and they knew their mistake. At least she knew now. That was good enough, as they couldn't think of anyone else they wanted to tell.

	“Okay,” said Saav. Pook nodded, and turned her attention to inspecting the counter and the cash register. Saav spied a large glass bowl full of hard candies, and promptly set to exploring it. The people talked as the feline girls checked out the counter and its contents.

	"You don't seem all that surprised," Joyce said to Carrie.

	Carrie shook her head. "I heard the feral clowder singing, and one time I was walking in the woods and saw them in a circle, and I heard their voices. I thought if they sang like that, they spoke, but I didn't get close enough to hear what they were saying because I didn't want to scare them." She shrugged, and gave a chuckle. "I always figured animals are smarter than we think they are, anyway. It’s true. Wow! Actually somebody who works out there at the paper with you said he distinctly saw and heard both of them talk to him when you brought them to work. Said it scared the hell out of him, and he had heard about the feral cats singing months ago. I think he quit when the cats talked to him, thought he was going crazy. Of course I won't say anything. You have my word on it."

	Joyce glared at Pook and Saav. She was upset and frightened, but not angry at the willful Pook and the easily-led Saav. “You girls weren’t supposed to talk at work,” said Joyce sternly. "You knew better."

	Pook blinked. Saav washed a paw. On the day they had gone to work with her, they had spoken to a few people briefly and disappeared, making one quit, another take a quick vacation, and yet a third man become extremely nervous around cats. The place never sponsored a “Bring Your


----------



## CatPat (Feb 26, 2016)

Pet To Work Day” again, and Joyce never knew why these three had been upset. Until now, that is.

	“We were just bored and decided to mess with a couple people out there. No one believed it anyway,” Saav admitted with a sigh. 

	“Lucky for you two. And lucky for all of us,” Joyce said firmly. “Remember that article about those specially-trained dogs being kidnapped and held for ransom with no food or water for days and days? You want that to happen to you?”

"No," said Pook sadly. Saav shook her head. Joyce decided to let it go, and turned to Carrie.

	Suddenly there was a loud thump and everyone looked around.

	Saav, exploring the candy bowl, had slipped over the edge of it and landed headfirst in the middle of the peppermints. “Gaaaaahh!” she grumbled, scrambling out backwards and landing on her rump on the counter. She righted herself, her tail lashing, and glared at Pook.

	“Dummy,” giggled Pook from on top of the antique, 50s-style cash register that was the focal point of the counter.

	“Nobody asked you,” growled Saav, then saw both women looking at her. “What are you people staring at?”

	“Nothing,” laughed Carrie.

	“You two be careful in here,” admonished Joyce. “Don’t break anything, there’re some very beautiful and fragile things in here.”

	“Looks like the only thing that we have to worry about is Saav breaking her head,” snickered Pook.

	“Oh ha ha,” snarled Saav, baring her fangs at her sister.

	“Are they always like this?” asked Carrie.

	“No. Sometimes they’re worse,” Joyce replied.

	“Oh dear,” said Carrie, raising an eyebrow. “This will be interesting.”

	“I’m afraid ‘interesting’ is rather optimistic. I hope you survive it,” Joyce sighed.

	“Oh, we’ll be fine,” Carrie assured her. “Won’t we, girls?”

	Pook twitched her whiskers and Saav blinked innocently.

	“Oh geez, I know that look. Usually when they do that, I come home and discover lamps overturned and my earrings in the litterbox. Good luck, Carrie, I’ll pick them up at five,” said Joyce. “If you need me, you know where I am.”

	“I sure do. See you then, and thanks!” Carrie smiled.


----------



## CatPat (Feb 26, 2016)

Pook and Saav watched her leave, and Carrie put a bowl of fresh water down for them under the counter.

“Saavy, did you want a peppermint?” Carrie asked.

“I don’t know. Do I?” asked Saav. She’d never had a peppermint before. Pook came over and sniffed at the candy dish.

“Smells…different,” Pook said, frowning. “Kinda like Mom’s  toothpaste stuff she uses all the time.”

“Want to try it?” Carrie offered.

Pook and Saav nodded. She took two pieces out, unwrapped the red and white candies, and set them in front of the cats.

“Just lick it,” she advised. “If you bite it, it will splinter and you might not like that much. Those splinters could be sharp for little cat mouths.”

“Hmph,” said Pook, deliberately biting hers into pieces. “Yow! That’s some stout stuff!”

Saav, who had only licked hers a couple of times, backed away a bit. “Phew, that’ll clean your clock. No offense, Carrie, but I don’t think these were made for cats.”

“Absolutely not,” agreed Pook. “But thank you for letting us try them.”

“Yes, thanks, Carrie,” nodded Saav. “It was worth it.”

“It was,” Pook smiled.

Carrie laughed at them as she put the candies in the trash can. “I agree, Saav, I don’t think cats’ tastes were taken into consideration during the making of these things. Go get some water, it’s nice and fresh, and it will help get that taste off your tongues.”

“Okay,” said Pook, and the kittens jumped down and headed for the water bowl.

	“So where’s the vermin at?” asked Pook, looking up from the bowl when she was done. “I don’t see any in here.”

	“Mostly in the back storage area,” said Carrie, “and in back of the kitchen. The adjoining door is open, and you can go back and forth. They know to expect you.”

	“Okay, we’ll go see what we can find. C’mon, Saav, let’s get to work.” The kittens bounded through the shelves and furniture and together with tails high and ears perked, they trotted through the back door of the showroom.

	“I don’t know how to hunt,” said Saav as they entered the dusty storage room. She sneezed.

	“Sure you do. It’s an instinct that you just never learned to use because you never were able to. You were too little, then you got too weak


----------



## CatPat (Feb 26, 2016)

and sick. Once you get the scent of a mouse, it all wakes up and it will come naturally,” Pook assured her. They kept going toward the back of the storeroom, and sure enough, one scurried across the floor.

	“Aha!” said Pook. “Smell that?”

	“Wooo, yeah, let’s go get em,” said Saav, her whiskers and tail twitching.

	Pook was the first to corner it and charge, and in two violent shakes, the mouse was limp and still between her teeth.

	“Dang,” marveled Saav. “What kind of neighborhood did you come from, anyway?”

	Pook dropped the mouse. “Same as yours, silly. See how that works?”

	“Um, I think so,” said Saav, frowning.

	“Okay, good. You get the next one. Where are we supposed to put these?”

	“Hmmm. I don’t know. Why don’t you ask Carrie? She might want them in the trash or something,” Saav suggested.

	“I’ll do that. You go find the next victim.”

	Amazed at the instincts waking up in her, Saav realized the sentient and the feline sides of her were much more different from each other than she expected. However, spoiled by treats and very good food, she had just never developed a taste for mice or rats. Perhaps that would have been different, had she been healthy and remained with the clowder, she wondered.

	She looked around, sniffing, as Pook left for the front. Soon she caught the strong smell of mouse…or what she thought might be a mouse. She tracked it and soon, she found herself face-to-face with a snarling, angry wharf rat almost as big as she.

	Gathering up her courage, Saav charged. The big rat fought back, but Saav held her ground. Clawing and biting, she and the rat rolled around the floor under and over each other when suddenly something heavy came down on them and the rat went limp. Saav looked up and saw Pook’s teeth had gone through its neck.

	“You okay?” asked Pook after tossing the rat aside.

	“Gaaahhhh,” said Saav, licking at a bite on her left front paw. “That little monster put up a fight.”

	Pook laughed. “You would find a huge one your first time out. Good job, though.”

	“Couldn’t have done it without you, Pooks. Good thing I don’t have to feed myself by hunting, I’d starve.” Saav spat out a chunk of rat fur and


----------



## CatPat (Feb 26, 2016)

skin, shuddering. “Wooooo! Those things taste gross. Now where are we supposed to put these things?”

	“Actually, they taste good. That is, if you aren’t used to eating really good stuff like we do. Then you’d have to develop a taste for them. Carrie’s coming back with an extra mop bucket she’s putting outside the door. We’re supposed to drop them in there. She seemed surprised we weren’t interested in eating them,” replied Pook.

	“Eat them? Eww! We don’t know where they’ve been!” exclaimed Saav disgustedly, spitting out more skin and fur. “But that’s what I wondered, if you had to develop the taste. I’d rather stick with our cat food and our people food Mom gives us. Was she disappointed?”

	“No. I asked her if raw rodent meat was one of her favorites, and she didn’t seem to think so. Here she comes with the bucket. We’ll put these two in there, go get another one, and see if we can go scratch up some seafood,” said Pook.

Carrie put the rusty metal bucket outside the back door, and propped the door open. “There you go, kitties,” she smiled, then saw the big rat. “Yuck! That was a big one!”

	“Yeah, he was,” Pook agreed, digging a clump of rat fur out of her teeth with a claw. “That was Saav’s first one. She did good, didn’t she?”

	“We got two so far,” said Saav, grimacing.

	 Carrie bent down and petted them. “You did beautifully. I’ll go let the Lowerys know you’ll be in soon. Not bad at all for your first ten minutes.”

	She stroked Saav’s back, and felt something wet on her hand. Inspecting her hand, she saw her palm was smeared with blood.

	“Saavy!” she exclaimed, snatching the kitten up and racing to the showroom. 

Pook, alarmed, scooted along quickly behind her.

	“Ack!” Saav squirmed in Carrie’s hands. “What did I do?”

	“You’re bleeding, Saav,” Carrie said, plopping her on the counter.

	“Well, you would be too, if you picked a fight with a wharf rat as big as you,” grumbled Saav. “Put me down. I’ll live.”

	“Hush. Just let me stop the bleeding and clean it out,” Carrie said firmly as Pook inspected the two-inch-long gash on Saav’s back. Saav twisted around, trying to see it.

	“Oh, it’s not that bad,” Saav told them. “I’ve had worse. I’ll be fine, really.”

	“Hush,” Carrie repeated, pulling a first-aid kit from under the counter and opening it up. “That rat might have diseases and germs that could get


----------



## CatPat (Feb 26, 2016)

into this cut. You think that pneumonia you had was bad? Try rabies or blood poisoning. Now hold still.”

	She held some wadded-up gauze against the cut, while Saav sat still, fuming. 

	“I’m not going to get sick,” Saav argued. “Cats catch rats all the time and don’t get sick.”

	“Well, I understand that, but I’m going to make sure you don’t have any problems. Now quit squirming, wigglebutt. This might sting a little,” she said, dabbing at the gash with an alcohol pad.

	“YOWWWW!!” Saav howled, and hissed.

	“Don’t you hiss at me. Hold still, Saav!”

	Saav growled, but held still. “What IS that? Battery acid?”

	“Noooo, silly. Just a little alcohol,” Carrie said with a smile.

	“Phew! That’s worse than that flea stuff,” Saav grumbled.

	“Yeah it is,” snickered Pook. “Yuck, Saav, you reek.”

	Saav frowned and growled at her sister. Pook crossed her eyes and wrinkled her nose.

	“Okay, just a little antibiotic cream, down the cut, there we go….and you’re done,” said Carrie, looking at the scruffy kitten closely and feeling her skin. “Looks like that was the only bad one.”

	“It wasn’t that bad, really,” Saav insisted.

	Pook shrugged. “I dunno, Saav, it looked a little deep to me.”

	“Did it? I couldn’t really get a good look at it.”

	“Yeah,” Pook assured her sister. “It did.”

	“Pook, you help Saav keep an eye on that and make sure it doesn’t get infected. If it does, let your Mom know. These alley rats really are full of germs and nasties,” said Carrie.

	“I will. We always look after each other,” replied Pook, winking at Saav, who finally smiled.

	“Thank you, Carrie,” said Saav. 

	“You’re welcome. C’mon, let’s get you back to the storeroom,” Carrie said, picking Saav up again. Pook followed them to the back, where Carrie put Saav down on the floor. “I’ll run next door and let them know you’ll be in soon.”

	Pook and Saav smiled at her, just as another mouse ran across the floor. The cats took off and dispatched the unlucky mouse quickly, then put all three of them in the bucket. 

	"Bleah, these things taste awful. I think we’re spoiled,” said Pook.

	“No kidding,” Saav agreed, flattening her ears.


----------



## CatPat (Feb 26, 2016)

Pook washed a bit of mouse blood off a white paw. “Let’s go find some real food. Enough of this fresh-meat-on-the-run thing for now.”

	“Good idea, Pooks.” Saav gave her whiskers a quick clean-up. 

	“Mmmm….I smell shrimp,” Pook said, nosing toward the restaurant.

	Saav laughed. “Maybe we should give fishing a try sometime.”

	“As long as I can do it from a boat and not get wet,” replied Pook, turning toward the restaurant door.

The girls trotted across the storeroom to the kitchen and walked through, sniffing the tempting aromas of broiled salmon and steamed shrimp.

	Ralph Lowery looked down and saw them. “Ahh, and who do we have here?” he boomed. Ralph was a very energetic man with a kind heart in his late forties, who loved people and life. He and Carrie went back over fifteen years as friends, fourteen of those years as building co-owners and businesspeople.

	The cats sat at his feet and he gave them a pat on their heads. “I’ll have something downright delightful for you in just a second,” he told them, reaching for two plates. He loaded them up, and put them on the floor in a corner. The cats ran eagerly to the plates, finding a fabulous selection of broiled salmon, fried red snapper, steamed shrimp, crab cakes, and hush puppies. 

	They dove in as if they were starving. Ralph laughed at the sound of cats smacking their lips and purring at the same time. “I’ll keep those full for you,” he said, and went back to the stove smiling. 

	Saav belched. “Woooooo, this is good stuff,” she whispered to Pook.

	“Mmmmfffppp,” said Pook, her mouth full of crab cake.

	They snarfed up everything on their plates, then licked those clean. With a thank-you pass around Ralph’s ankles, they went back through the door into the back room of the store.

	“Gaaahhhh,” said Pook, sinking against a box. “I ate too much.”

	Saav burped again. “Me too. I need a wash and a nap.”

	Pook sighed. “I guess we’d better get back to work,” she said, getting up slowly.

	“Ugh,” groaned Saav. “Do we have to? That means I have to move.”

	“C’mon, Saav, I think we better.” 

	“Slavedriver.” Saav sighed and hiccupped.

	“Yeah, yeah,” Pook said listlessly, rolling her eyes. “C’mon.”

	Saav turned, and saw a shadow around their mop bucket outside in the back. “Wooooo! Someone’s messing with our bucket!”


----------



## CatPat (Feb 26, 2016)

The two cats ran outside, and a big-boned but rather thin orange tabby tomcat had his head in the bucket, sniffing. He looked up as they charged through the propped-open door.

	The two girls stopped short when they saw him.

 Pook and Saav stared at him, as a sense of knowing passed between them. They recognized each other vaguely, possibly from the feral band, as an orange tabby had been good to them, helping them find food and water. It was nearly a year ago, though, and those memories were fading.

	“These yours?” he asked politely.

	No surprise there. Pook and Saav traded a look: He is one of us from the clowder! Pook thought he was the one who had helped her to get the sick Saav to food and water. What even better luck!

	“Um….not really. You want those?” asked Pook.

	“If they don’t belong to anyone, sure,” he smiled. “I wouldn’t want to take your lunch.”

	“Help yourself,” replied Saav. “You that hungry?”

	The tomcat nodded. “I don’t have a home. I'm always hungry."

	Pook and Saav looked at each other again. They knew what that was like, and although they found their home at about six weeks old, they had never forgotten. He looked like he had spent a lot more time on the streets than they had.

	“Just a minute,” said Saav. “Come with me, Pooks. We’ll be back, uh…do you have a name?”

	“No,” he said sadly.

	“We’ll be back,” Saav promised. “Stay right there. Don't go anywhere. I’m going to bring someone back you can talk to. I mean, talk to. Okay?”

	“No way,” snarled the tom. “I don’t speak to humans. Only other cats. I will not converse with humans, it is too dangerous. I hope you girls aren’t trying to do that.”

	“We talk to the lady we live with and with a lady in there. That’s all. You’ll know when you see her. We did. We’re safe. We wouldn’t do anything to hurt you,” Saav promised. “You’ll feel it down to the tips of your claws. If I’m not right, when you meet her, don’t speak. If you feel what we feel, talk to her. Fair enough?”

	He looked from one to the other. “You’d better be right.”

	“I am. I promise,” Saav assured him.

	“Okay,” he said finally, and sat next to the bucket, curling his tail around himself, and gave them a frown.


----------



## CatPat (Feb 26, 2016)

Pook and Saav trotted back inside. “What’s up?” asked Pook. “You look like a cat on a mission.”

	“I have an idea. He needs a home, Carrie and Ralph need a mousecatcher. I think the two needs can be met,” Saav explained as they went to the showroom. “What do you think?”

	“Now there’s an idea. Plus, he’d eat what he catches, and maybe Ralph would give him leftovers and stuff,” nodded Pook. “Also, he talks. He’d be safe with Carrie.”

	“Exactly,” Saav nodded.

	The two cats entered the showroom, and found Carrie alone, rearranging a display case of little porcelain figurines.

	“Carrie?” Saav asked timidly.

	She turned around, and instantly smiled. “Well, there’s my two little mousetraps. What is it, Saav? Is that gash bothering you?”

	“Oh, no, it feels all better now. But there’s a cat outside…” Saav began and explained the tomcat’s situation. “We thought maybe you might give him our jobs and maybe he’d have a home.”

	Carrie looked at Saav thoughtfully. “Hmm. Where’s the tomcat?”

	“Outside, in the back, next to the bucket,” Saav said.

	“He’s real nice, and he’s one of us. He talks too,” Pook added.

	Carrie put a figurine down on the counter.

	“You spoke to another cat this time?” She did not look amused. “Didn’t your Mom and I discuss this with you two just this morning?”

	“Carrie, he’s a cat. Not a human. Didn’t we just know with you too?” asked Pook.

 “Another one?” she asked a little nervously. “Is he another one of those singing feral cats?”

	“We think so, but we don’t know if he was one of the singers, though,” said Pook. “We ran into him briefly, I think, when we first came to the town and found our home. He led us to food and water the other cats didn’t know about. It was the last thing Saav ate or drank for two days, before she almost died on us.”

	“He won’t talk to me. He doesn’t know me like you do.”

	Saav shook her head. “We knew the moment we met you. I was still real sick, and I felt it. He’ll feel it. I think he’ll talk.”

	“This is a little much, girls,” Carrie replied, worried.

	“Carrie, he’s hungry. He wants our mouse bucket,” Pook pressed. 

	Carrie sighed. “Okay. Let’s go see what we have.”

	They led her through the back room and out the door. The tom still sat there, and looked up at Carrie with intelligent yellow-gold eyes.


----------



## CatPat (Feb 26, 2016)

“Ohhh, you are a handsome kitty,” she told him.

	He stared at her. She watched him. 

	The tomcat took a step toward her, then recoiled back two steps. 

	“Don’t be afraid, kitty.” She knelt and held her hand out to him. 

	He just stayed where he was, watching her. Pook and Saav held their breath.

	Carrie reached next to her and picked up Saav, cuddling her. “Did you help this one when she was tiny and so sick?”

	The tomcat flinched as if Carrie had tugged on a hurtful memory.

	“Ah, so you know this one, don’t you?” Carrie said softly.

	He twitched an ear but didn’t move.

	She reached for Pook, petting her. “Did you help her find food and water? Or did you perhaps find some water somewhere and maybe had something to do with the food getting there, too? Did you?”

	His yellow-gold eyes grew huge. Pook and Saav saw him shudder almost invisibly.

	“I see,” said Carrie. “So you did. I admire kindness.”

	Saav looked pleadingly at the orange tom. Pook gave him an encouraging little smile.

	Speak up, ******! Saav thought with all her might.

	Carrie reached out to the tom again, putting Saav down. “I won’t hurt you.”

	He froze.

	“I know,” he blurted suddenly, looking away.

	Carrie jumped a little and laughed. I don’t think I’ll ever get used to talking cats, she thought. 

	“Well, good. That’s a start. And you are quite handsome,” she smiled.

	He sniffed at her. “You smell nice.”

	“Why, thank you. You have nice manners, too. I understand you need a home.”

	He shrugged and looked at a weed poking through a crack in the pavement.

	“Well, how about we work out a business arrangement?” Carrie asked.

	He perked his ears up. I like this lady, he thought. “Okay.”

	“I need someone to catch mice and keep them out of here and the restaurant next door. I can put in a cat door for you back here, and you can live here in the store. I’d take you home, but I have three dogs that don’t like cats. I’ll make sure you get good food, plenty of fresh water, and all your shots. I’ll be here during the day, six days a week, and on the day I’m not


----------



## CatPat (Feb 26, 2016)

here, I’ll come by and check on you. In return, you keep the rodents under control. How’s that sound?” she said.

	He put his head down, and Carrie thought she saw a tear slide down his nose.

	“For real? Forever?” he asked in almost a whisper; as if he were afraid to ask.

	“For real. Forever. I promise it.”

	There were several long seconds as the tomcat and the human regarded each other.

	“Thank you,” he replied quietly, finally smiling up at her. “I think that sounds perfect.”

	“Wonderful!” Carrie reached down and petted him. “My, you are pretty thin. How old are you?”

	“I think I’m almost two years old.”

	“Oh, good. When was the last time you ate?” she asked, scratching his head.

	“Yesterday, a little.”

	“Well, that won’t do. Come along with me,” said Carrie, turning and going back inside. The tom looked at the bucket longingly, but followed her in.

	She headed for the door to the kitchen. “Ralph, you got any more leftovers? We have our own cat now,” she said, pointing to the tom. “He needs a home. I thought I’d let him live in the shop and help with the rodent population.”

	The tomcat sat in the doorway, practically drooling over the aroma of fresh seafood.

	Ralph looked down and laughed. “He’s a pretty one! Sure, let me get him a nice plate.”

	He went to the other counter, got out a plate and put the same leftovers from the night before on it that he had given Pook and Saav. “Here you go, fella,” he said, putting the tomcat’s plate next to the girls’ plates in the corner. The cat trotted over, and with a thank-you swish against Ralph’s leg, he dove into his plate, savoring every bite.

	Ralph and Carrie watched him. “Have you got a name for him?” asked Ralph.

	Carrie shook her head. “Not yet. Any ideas?”

	He looked at the cat thoughtfully. “He’s a little thin. Where’d he come from?”

	She shrugged. “He showed up in the back, wanting the mice in the bucket,” she said. “I’ve never seen him before. Maybe that feral band.”


----------



## CatPat (Feb 26, 2016)

“Could be. The ones I’ve seen back there won’t come near me.”

	“He’s certainly different from the others,” Carrie agreed.

	“Bart. How’s that for a name?” Ralph suggested.

	Carrie thought about it. “Yeah, Bart. That’s a cute name for him.”

	The tomcat lifted his head and looked at Carrie, his eyes lighting up. I like that name, he thought.

	“Bart he is. Thanks, Ralph. I better get back to work,” Carrie said, going back through the doorway.

	“See ya,” smiled Ralph. He stooped over to pet Bart. “Eat up, good buddy. There’s plenty more here to stick to those bones.”

	Bart purred loudly at him.

	Pook and Saav, watching from the doorway, looked at each other.

	“Dang,” said Saav. “I think we got fired.”

	Pook laughed. “No, just replaced.”

	“Maybe Mom can bring us back to visit. We’ll see Bart and Carrie, and get more goodies from Ralph,” Saav mused.

	“Yeah, maybe she’ll do that,” nodded Pook.

	Bart reluctantly stepped away from his half-finished plate. His stomach wasn’t used to a lot of food, and he felt stuffed. Padding over to Ralph, he gave him another thank-you swish, and went through the doorway to find his new friends.

	“I couldn’t eat it all,” he told Pook and Saav. “You little ladies are welcome to the rest of it if you like.”

	“Thanks, but we’ve already eaten. You’ll want it later,” said Pook.

	“C’mon, we’ll show you the water bowl,” Saav suggested, and turning, the three cats went into the showroom. Pook nosed toward the bowl, and Bart went to it, enjoying the taste of the fresh, clean water. The girls and Carrie watched him drink gratefully.

	“Poor thing,” sighed Carrie. “He probably has only been drinking dirty water out of puddles.”

	“Yuck.” Pook made a face, screwing up her nose.

	“I got a guy coming to put the cat doors in this afternoon, and a vet appointment scheduled day after tomorrow,” she added.

	Bart looked up from the bowl. “Is that going to hurt?”

	Carrie smiled. “Yes. But only for a few days, and you’ll be fine. If you’re good and don’t scratch or bite the vet, she’ll give you treats.”

	Bart looked alarmed. “Days?” he repeated, his eyes wide. “What’s going to happen to me?”

	“Well, Bart, I want to get you fixed. It’s so that you’ll live longer and not stray away so far,” Carrie explained.


----------



## CatPat (Feb 26, 2016)

“Fixed? What’s broken?” he asked her.

	“Well, nothing, really, but usually when a cat gets a home, the owners usually like to prevent unwanted kittens,” she replied kindly.

	Bart flattened his ears. “You’re going to – oh, no, I’ll be a sissy!”

	“No you won’t,” said Pook. “Our neighbor’s cat is fixed, and he’s a terror.”

	“We’re fixed, Bart, and we’re okay,” Saav added.

	The orange tabby didn’t look convinced. “That’s not exactly something to look forward to,” he said warily.

	“You’ll be sore for just a few days, is all. It will help you be healthier and you’ll live longer,” Carrie smiled at him.

	“Here? With you and them?” he asked hopefully.

	“Here with me,” she said. “The girls don’t live here.”

	“Oh.” He looked disappointed, frowning.

	Carrie walked over and petted him. He was so thin. “Don’t worry, Bart. And if you’re nice and don’t scratch or bite the vet, she’ll give you real nice treats.”

	“But I just got treats,” he said.

	Pook, Saav, and Carrie traded a look. “Those were scraps, Bart,” said Saav. “Carrie’s talking about real cat treats, like what candy is to humans.”

	“Well, it seemed like a feast to me,” replied Bart. “I couldn’t even finish it all.”

	“You haven’t been eating regularly or well, Bart,” said Carrie. “Your tummy isn’t used to being full, and it’s probably shrunk. Don’t worry, you’ll be eating like a pig soon.”

	“Oh,” he said, and went back to the water. 

	Carrie studied him, deep in thought.

	“I’ll get him a nice warm cat bed, and put a soft blanket in it and put it over in the corner close to that heat vent.” Carrie was thinking aloud. “Then he’ll be comfortable.”

	Bart’s ears perked up. He lifted his head from the bowl again to look at Carrie. 

She wasn’t watching; she was making a list of things to get for him, but the thoroughly grateful look he gave her made Pook and Saav smile. He was going to be well taken care of now.

	I guess the fixing thing will be worth it, he thought, and returned to the bowl of fresh water.

	“Girls, what cat food does your Mom feed you?” she asked.

	“We’re on adult food now,” said Pook, giving her the name brand and flavor. “You can get it at the vet’s or at a pet supply place.”

	“Do you like it?”


----------



## CatPat (Feb 26, 2016)

The rest of the Chapter One shall be posted later. I am quite tired, ha!

Love,
~Cat


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 26, 2016)

Wonderful story, so far!


----------



## CatPat (Feb 26, 2016)

I loved this book so very much I printed it of Romanian so my Papa and others could read this better.

Back to our story! Ha!

Please enjoy this as I do!

Love,
~Cat


----------



## CatPat (Feb 26, 2016)

“Well, I prefer what I got next door, but actually, it’s pretty good,” Saav replied.

	“Just get the cheap stuff,” said Bart, coming from around the counter. “Really, I’ll eat anything. That would be fine.”

	“Ehh….just what I was afraid of,” laughed Carrie. “Not any more, big boy. You’re going to eat good stuff now, and regularly.”

	He smiled and washed his whiskers with a paw. “I thought of something else I can do. I can deter a burglar pretty well.”

	“Oh?” said Carrie.

	Bart extended his claws at her and bared his fangs. Carrie raised an eyebrow.

	“Ohhh, I see. Rip one to pieces with teeth and claws, huh?”

	The orange tabby nodded and went back to washing his face. 

	“That would deter me,” Carrie agreed. “Okay, just don’t get hurt doing that.”

	“I won’t.” He finished washing his face, and looked toward the back room. “Guess I’d better get to work now.”

	“We’ll go with you,” said Saav.

	The kittens trailed after him, and soon Carrie heard the three cats tearing after another mouse.

The morning and early afternoon passed peacefully except for the mouse massacre in the back until a handyman showed up to install the cat doors in the back door to the storeroom and into the showroom. The moment he cranked up his saw, the mice hid and the cats came flying into the showroom.

	“What’s that?” asked Pook, her eyes wild.

	“He’s going to have to cut holes in the doors for Bart’s cat doors,” Carrie explained. “That is a saw.”

	“Sounds more like a war or something. That thing’s loud!” exclaimed Bart. “Garbage trucks are quieter.”

	“How long will this take? The mice got scared, too,” said Saav.

	“I don’t know. Probably no longer than a few minutes,” Carrie answered.

	“Gaaaahhh! We’ll be deaf by then,” complained Pook.

	“I’m getting there already,” frowned Bart.

	Carrie smiled at the complaining cats. “I know what you three need. I’ll be right back.”

	She went into the back, closing the door behind her, which cut down on the noise and made it a little more bearable on sensitive cat ears. A moment later, she returned with three little custard bowls on a tray, and set


----------



## CatPat (Feb 26, 2016)

the bowls on the floor next to the water dish. The cats went to the bowls eagerly, and each found some vanilla ice cream. Pook and Saav immediately began slurping, but Bart sniffed, winced, and looked at it suspiciously.

	“What is it? It’s cold,” he said.

	“Ice cream. Try it,” Carrie encouraged him.

	He cautiously tried a taste. “Hey, that’s good!” he exclaimed, and dove into it. The three cats finished their ice cream a few minutes later and began washing up. Bart looked at the two girls, and then at his own fur. He suddenly realized he was rather dirty and began washing much more vigorously, going after the dirt and grime with a vengeance. Carrie watched him as his colors began to brighten and his stripes began standing out more. The creams and golds lost their dullness and stood out beautifully. His fur became much fluffier, and by the time he was almost through, he looked healthier and fuller. He is a beautiful cat, she thought. Put a little weight on him, he will be even more beautiful.

	Bart felt her watching him, and he paused and looked up at her, gave her a wink, and went back to finishing his bath. She smiled.

	The racket from the saw stopped. Saav looked toward the door.

	“Hope that’s over with,” she muttered, pawing at her ear. Just then a customer walked in, a large, frowsy-looking woman wearing too much makeup, large, gaudy pieces of costume jewelry and a fur coat. Her blue-white hair was done up in a huge bouffant style, which made her head and body look too small for the hair, and she was clutching a huge black purse.

	A big fur coat in the middle of July? She’s got to be kidding! thought Carrie. A coat like that? In this weather? What had the police said?

	Shoplifter, Carrie realized warily.

	Something about this woman made the cats’ own fur coats crawl. Bart flattened his ears, and Pook hissed. Saav fluffed up. Carrie started around the counter to greet her, but Bart got in between them. The woman glared down at Bart and drew back her handbag to hit him.

	“Get outta here, cat!” she yelled. 

	Bart shifted his weight and hissed, his fur standing straight up. She drew the purse back farther.

	“You touch my cat and you’ll find yourself arrested,” Carrie said in an ice-laden tone that chilled the cats’ spines from their heads to their tails.

	Both Pook and Saav began growling, baring their fangs at her in evil grins.

	Bart decided that since he actually lived there now, he didn’t have to put up with this woman, and neither did Carrie. He turned around, backed up to the woman’s feet, hiked his tail high, and sprayed. Carrie’s eyebrows


----------



## CatPat (Feb 26, 2016)

disappeared into her hairline and her brown eyes bugged. The woman was aghast; horrified, she fled out of the showroom as fast as she could go, yelling something about evil cats.

	There was a moment of stunned silence in the room, with three pairs of eyes on Bart, sitting there nonchalantly smoothing his whiskers. Suddenly he realized he was being stared at and looked up.

	“What?” he asked innocently.

	The other three broke out laughing. Pook and Saav had never seen feline spraying used as a weapon before, and neither had Carrie. Then the door opened again, and in came Ralph. He had been sweeping the sidewalk in front of the restaurant and saw the woman launch herself out the door shrieking.

	He looked at Carrie. The cats dummied up quickly and began washing again.

“What’s so funny? What are you laughing at? Sounded like someone else was in here. What happened to that woman?”

	“She was going to hit Bart with her purse and I don’t think he liked that idea, so he sprayed her feet,” Carrie said. Pook choked, and Saav coughed. Bart continued to wash.

	“He did?” Ralph couldn’t believe it. “Can I borrow him when I get a problem customer?”

	“I don’t see why not,” laughed Carrie. “He’s quite effective in public relations, it seems.”

	Ralph laughed and shook his head. “You know who that was, don’t you?”

	“No,” said Carrie. “Should I?”

	“She’s the mayor’s ex-wife, remember when that mess hit the papers last year when she got caught shoplifting at the mall? Then he left her and moved in with that twenty-year-old? That’s the ex.”

	“Shoplifting?” Carrie repeated. “I was afraid of that when I saw that fur coat.”

	“Fur coat?”

	“In July? Think about it.”

	“Ohhhh!” Ralph laughed. “Usually I don’t deal with shoplifters. Just unhappy diners.”

	Carrie raised an eyebrow again. “Both the mayor and she are in their sixties, aren’t they?”

	Ralph nodded. “Yeah, something like that. The twenty-year-old lasted about a year, and moved on to the city, supposedly with some bigtime judge or something. The ex just got out of jail a few weeks ago…again. Bart’s a smart fellow. I bet she won’t be back.”


----------



## CatPat (Feb 26, 2016)

“Probably not,” Carrie agreed. 

	“Well, I gotta get back. You kitties come to the kitchen soon, your plates are all full,” he said to them, and went back outside and began sweeping again.

	“The mayor’s ex-wife. I can understand why she’s the ex,” said Bart. Pook and Saav giggled.

	“Real animal lover, there,” Pook observed sarcastically.

	Carrie shook her head. “Well, Bart, welcome home. What do you do for an encore?”

	“I can yowl like a banshee. Want to hear it?” he offered proudly.

	Pook and Saav cowered and fluffed up, looking alarmed. Saav gave a warning hiss, and Pook glared at Bart. A tomcat yowl would be much more deafening than the saw had been…and bound to get the whole downtown area’s attention.

	“No,” Carrie said quickly with a laugh. “Why don’t you guys run next door and get a bite to eat? Looks like Ralph had a good-sized lunch crowd today, so I bet your plates are running over.”

	The cats looked at each other. Bart’s eyes lit up at the idea.

	“Okay,” he said. “We did get about a dozen mice today, so far.”

	“I’d say you’ve earned it twice over, then. Go stuff your faces. Pook, Saav, your Mom will be here in about an hour,” said Carrie.

	“We’ll be back,” replied Pook, and the three unusual felines popped through the newly-installed cat door.


----------



## CatPat (Feb 26, 2016)

End of Chapter One.

Love,
~Cat


----------



## CatPat (Feb 26, 2016)

*Chapter Two – Belle *

It was cold outside now, and snow flurries had been falling off and on for several days, dusting the ground in white. Bart sat in his favorite windowsill to the left of the front door watching the snowflakes. It was a Sunday, and he knew Pook and Saav wouldn’t be coming over, which made him miss his friends. Carrie always came in to check on him and putter around the shop, getting it ready for the week, and he did appreciate that. Still, Sundays were a little quiet in the shop, and he passed the time by eating, napping, and sneaking Carrie’s catalogs out and looking at them. Shortly after he came to live at the shop he had discovered that he could read – and well. Bart decided to break the news to Carrie soon, if an opportunity presented itself. He yawned, then pricked his ears up. A car was moving slowly into the alley, so he got up to see what was happening. 

	Poking his nose out into the frosty air outside his rear cat door, he saw what looked like a brand-new silver car outside the back door to the restaurant. Ralph and his wife, Brenda, got out and opened the door to the restaurant and began taking in bags and bags of what looked like groceries and food. Soon a red car pulled in behind them, and backed into a parking space across the alley. His heart leaped and he smiled widely. This was a treat on a Sunday! He recognized Joyce’s red car which meant his best friends were coming for a visit. Sure enough, as soon as Joyce opened the car door, Pook and Saav shot out of the car and flew toward his cat door. Bart barely had time to leap back and out of the way before the two girls came charging in, calling him.

	“Hi!” he said, happy to see them. They flew at him, and they all traded whisker kisses and nose rubs, purring.

	“Merry Christmas, Bart!” they chorused at him happily.

	He looked puzzled. “What’s Christmas?”

	“Oh, just the best time of the year!” Saav gushed. “This is when people are the nicest to each other, and spend time together, and celebrate the birth of their human God’s Son.”

	“Oh, I’ve heard people talk about that. Is that why everyone’s got all these pretty lights and stuff up all over the buildings and houses and lightpoles and trees and all?”

	“That’s right, Bart,” Pook smiled. “And all that neat Christmas music, and real good food. That’s why everyone’s here to open the restaurant early today. Carrie is coming too.”

	“The restaurant isn’t usually open this early,” said Bart.


----------



## CatPat (Feb 26, 2016)

“Yes, true, but see, it’s Christmas. Every Christmas day like he did on Thanksgiving, they serve free hot turkey and ham dinners to the town’s poor and homeless, and give them things like warm coats and blankets and toys for the little kids. It’s really fun, and it helps people,” said Saav.

	Bart sighed, smiling. “Wow, these humans are really nice. Can I help too?”

	Pook and Saav laughed. “Bart, you already have! There isn’t a mouse to be found around here!” exclaimed Saav.

	“But that was my job. I made an agreement with Carrie, remember?” he reminded them.

	“Of course we remember, silly. And you did it in spades!” laughed Pook.

	Just then, Carrie came in through the front door of the store. “Merry Christmas, Bart!” she called.

	He bounded toward her, and stopped short, his eyes widening. Carrie plopped down a fun-looking, carpet-covered, multi-leveled series of platforms.

	“M-Merry Christmas,” he stammered, remembering his manners but looking at the kitty playhouse with interest. “What is that?”

	“It’s called a kitty playhouse,” she said. “You can climb it, play on it, hide in it, and scratch on it.”

	“Woooooo! That’s cool, Carrie,” said Saav.

	Bart stared. “For me?”

	Carrie smiled and scooped him up into her arms, cuddling him. “Well, I can’t fit inside it, and I don’t have claws to sharpen, so it sure is yours.”

	He nuzzled Carrie’s soft cheek, purring. “Thank you, Carrie.”

	“Thank YOU, Bart,” she said, giving him a kiss and setting him on top of it. Pook and Saav climbed up to join him.

	Carrie watched them playing and climbing and smiled. Bart certainly  had filled out in the five months he’d come to live there. He was huge now, about 15 pounds, and his fur was glossy and shining. The vet had pronounced him fit and healthy, and this Christmas morning, he was the epitome of a well-taken-care-of cat.

	Pook poked Carrie with a paw. “Merry Christmas,” she said.

	Carrie laughed and petted Pook and Saav, picking little Saav up. “And Merry Christmas to my favorite first mousetraps! I got to get next door and help cook Christmas dinners. You guys enjoy yourselves, and there’s a box up front for you when you want to go see it.”

	“A box? I go outside, remember?” said Bart.


----------



## CatPat (Feb 26, 2016)

“Not a litterbox,” Carrie laughed. “A toy box.” She put Saav down and headed for the restaurant, leaving the adjoining door open. The cats watched her go, and heard the sound of laughter and pots and pans clanging. Ralph came through the door almost immediately.

	“Cats! Bart! Pook and Saav!” he boomed. “Come get your Christmas breakfast!”

	The cats laughed quietly, but Bart looked a little distressed. “Good grief, I didn’t get through that pile of goodies he left for me last night,” he whispered. “I think all I do is eat any more.”

	“Then you must be real good at it by now. C’mon, I smell whitefish and cream sauce,” Pook teased. The cats trotted after Ralph, who had warmed up more leftovers from last night and placed three tempting plates in their usual corner.

	A third cat door had been installed in the adjoining kitchen door for Bart so that he could go back and forth catching the mice and eating the delectables Ralph left for him every night. The three popped through, and saw turkeys and hams being prepared for warming up on the counters. Ralph and Brenda were glazing and basting, Joyce was working on biscuits and stuffing, and Carrie was opening bags of frozen veggies and putting them in steamers. Keeping their tails close and watching out for feet, they made their way over to the corner and dove into their plates.

 Joyce watched them. “Ralph, you’ve got them so spoiled!” she smiled.

	Ralph laughed. “Well, they sure have spoiled me. Free rodent control, and not only that, but I don’t use the garbage disposal half as much any more. Saves on the electric bill too!”

	Suddenly, from the front, they heard tires squealing and a crash. Alarmed, the humans dropped everything and ran to the front door of the restaurant, and the cats abandoned their plates and ran behind them, jumping up in the big front windows as the four humans ran out the door.

	A little green car was up on the sidewalk, and had crashed into the lightpole in front of the building. It didn’t look to be too badly damaged, and an older woman was trying to get out, obviously shaken.

	“You ok?” Ralph asked as Carrie and Brenda went to help her.

	“I’m fine,” she said, her voice trembling. “There was a kitten in the road, I tried to avoid hitting it…I don’t know where it went, or if I hit it…”

	“Here, sit down,” said Carrie, leading her into the restaurant. Brenda went with her, and the others stayed out, looking for a kitten. Ralph found it, cowering in the doorway of the toy store two doors down. He picked it up and they all went back inside the restaurant.


----------



## CatPat (Feb 26, 2016)

The little calico kitten was scared but unhurt, and the driver was terribly relieved. It seemed healthy, but awfully young, barely six weeks old. The other three cats went over to investigate, and the kitten was being petted by Ralph when it saw Bart.

	Bart froze and stared in recognition.

	The kitten yowled at him, and began to purr. Bart looked embarrassed.

	Carrie caught his eye. “Excuse me just a minute,” she said, getting up, and making that slight motion with her hand that told Bart to follow her. They went to the storage room behind the shop.

	“You know this kitten, don’t you?” she said kindly, scratching his chin.

	He hung his head. “I found her in the alley about three nights ago. I’ve been feeding her, giving her the leftovers and some of my cat food, and I let her in to get water. I was going to ask you if you could maybe find her a home after the holidays. She talks too.”

	“Another one from the same bunch you came from?” 

	“Yes,” he nodded. “Her mother just died in the mountains last week, and she found her way into the alley by hiding in the back of someone’s pickup truck and hitching a ride into town. She found this alley back here and I almost ran into her going out the cat door. I knew her mother.”

	“How many of you talking cats are there, anyway?” Carrie asked, shocked.

Another one! Was she attracting them somehow?

	He looked up at her. “More than you would ever believe.”

	“Well, we can’t leave this little thing out in the cold. She almost got herself killed out there. She’s too little to fend for herself, anyway.” Carrie thought for a moment, frowning. “Would you like a roommate?”

	Bart gasped. “Really? Yes!”

	“Okay, then she is your Christmas present. How’s that work for you?”

	Bart flew at Carrie, purring and nuzzling. “I’ll take good care of her. I’ll teach her to hunt. I’ll make sure she doesn’t make a mess. Belle’s a good little girl, kinda like Pook and Saav.”

	“Belle?”

	He coughed and looked a little embarrassed. “I – uh, I named her.”

	“I love the name,” she smiled, “but I have to ask – why Belle? Any particular reason?”

	Bart nodded. “You know that little silver bell on the shelf by the little crystal angels in that china cabinet thing?”

	“Yes.”

	“And remember when that little girl with that scarf and hat with those…what did you call them? Something colors.”


----------



## CatPat (Feb 26, 2016)

“Fall colors,” said Carrie. “Okay, I follow.”

	“She picked up the bell and rang it. Belle sounds a little like that when she laughs, maybe reminds me of a little bunch of silver bells ringing, and except for the green, those ‘fall colors’ in her hat and scarf are the same as Belle’s fur.”

	Carrie smiled. “Bart, if I ever decide to have children, you’re going to have to help with the name. I like it. C’mon, Bart my man, let’s go welcome Belle to our odd little family.”

	Bart jumped up and draped himself over her shoulder and together, they returned to the restaurant. Pook and Saav were watching the kitten drink from a saucer of watered-down milk, and the driver of the green car was calmer now, enjoying a cup of fresh, hot coffee. She was a pretty woman, about sixty-something, with short, curly graying blonde hair and twinkling blue eyes. She wore no makeup, but looked quite festive in her green wool skirt and red wool sweater. Twin tiny enameled Christmas trees dangled from her ears, and a gold cross on a chain around her neck glittered softly in the muted light.

	“I was out delivering surprise presents to some friends, and on my way back when it ran across the street…just about under my wheels, I thought,” she was saying. “I hit the brakes and swerved into the pole.”

	Ralph came back in, and returned her keys. “I don’t think it’s bad. The pole’s okay, the car runs fine – I moved it back on the street and parked it – and all I see is a good-sized bash in your bumper and your grille is cracked. That’s just cosmetic. The hood isn’t damaged, and neither are any of your lights. You couldn’t have been going very fast at all when it happened, because your airbags didn’t deploy,” he explained. “It’s fine to drive it.”

	“Oh good,” she said. “You all are so nice. I’m sorry I caused such a panic…I didn’t expect you to be open, though. I brought my sister here back in October for dinner, and we enjoyed it very much.”

	“I’m glad,” smiled Ralph. “Do you eat out much?”

	“No, I’m on a special diet, so I eat at home pretty much all the time. When I do go out, it’s usually not for a meal. I go have coffee and ice cream as a treat somewhere.”

	Ralph understood diets; his cholesterol level had forced him to make some changes in his own diet not too long ago. 

	“Diets are no fun,” he commiserated. “Can you eat turkey?”

	“I sure can,” she replied. 

	“Can you stay for dinner? Free turkey and ham dinners for folks today. We do it every year,” offered Ralph.


----------



## CatPat (Feb 26, 2016)

“Oh! You’re the ones who do that!” she laughed. “Could you use an extra pair of hands? I’d love to help.”

	“You sure? You don’t have to, dear,” said Brenda.

	“I don’t have any plans, and I can cook and serve, clean up, anything you need done, I can do. I volunteer three days a week at the at the women’s shelter over in Stansfield.” Stansfield was 35 miles away, just over the county line.

	“Then you’re on!” exclaimed Ralph.

	Obviously pleased, the lady told them her name was Anna Holloway. They all introduced themselves, poured another cup of coffee, and Carrie picked up the kitten, who had licked the saucer clean.

	“And this little one, apparently, is a stray,” she said. “Her name is Belle, and she is going to be Bart’s little roommate. I think we have room for two, don’t you think, Ralph?”

	The kitten’s eyes grew wide, as she looked questions at Bart. He smiled at her.

	“Of course!” Ralph exclaimed. “She’s a little cutie, and I’d rather have her here than out in the street.”

	“That’s wonderful!” said Anna, pleased and smiling. “I can’t have pets in my apartment, or I wouldn’t mind taking her in.”

	Bart went over and licked Belle’s ear. “Welcome home,” he whispered quietly, so the humans wouldn’t hear. Pook and Saav smiled. Now they had another new friend.

	The kitten purred, and looked at the happy faces around her. As the humans drank their coffee and talked, the cats listened and little Belle fell sound asleep in the middle of the table between Bart and Saav.

	Lowery’s Porch was a hive of activity by nine o’clock in the morning, when the first ones showed up for a meal. The turkeys and hams were pre-cooked, so they only needed warming, and everything else was ready. More volunteers showed up, scheduled and unscheduled, to pitch in. Anna was the model of efficiency keeping the folks served and cleaning up. She had the energy of five younger people, and bustled busily about.

	The cats retreated to the shop, and there, Belle was shown around, and Bart, Pook, and Saav were delighted to see this little rambunctious kitten take in all her surroundings. Plates came in, and Belle was amazed at all the food put in front of her. She dove into it, gobbling and smacking vigorously. With a tummy full of goodies from next door and all the fresh water she could drink, she ran and played until she wore herself out and fell asleep again, tucked into Bart’s bed.


----------



## CatPat (Feb 26, 2016)

The older cats watched the tiny kitten snoring away under Bart’s blanket, as laughter, conversation, and Christmas carols filtered over through the open door into the shop. Carrie and Joyce came in with four plates of ham, turkey, potatoes and gravy, and stuffing for their lunch around noon, and set them down.

	“It’s a little busy in the kitchen,” said Carrie. “Plus it’s noisy. We thought we’d bring this out here so you all can eat in peace without getting stepped on.”

	“Thank you,” the older cats said with smiles. Belle woke up when the aroma from the plates tickled her nose, and got up, stretching.

	“Oh boy! More food!” she exclaimed, dragging her already full tummy out of Bart’s bed and over to a plate.

	They all laughed, and the cats attacked their plates. Carrie and Joyce went back to work next door, and through the day, the cats ate, played, slept, ate some more, and watched as Belle discovered Bart’s Christmas toy box.

	Out came the catnip mice, the balls with the little bells in them, and all kinds of different cat toys. Belle latched onto a catnip mouse and dragged it under an antique desk, where she rolled and rubbed on it. Pook and Bart played floor hockey with one of the balls, and Saav snagged a little soft stuffed bear and took it to the top of Bart’s kitty condo, curling up with it and dropping into deep, blissful sleep.

	Carrie came into the shop again later, and found Saav on top of the condo snoring, Bart and Belle curled up in his catbed, and Pook stretched out on the counter next to the cash register, all fast asleep. She looked at them and laughed.

	“You little messes are the laziest things I ever saw,” she teased them.

Saav looked up and belched. “We’re not lazy, we’re stuffed.”

	“Uggggghhh, I ate too much,” groaned Pook, starting to rise but giving up and flopping back on the counter.

	Bart looked up helplessly. “I think I put on twelve more pounds today. You might want to think about widening those cat doors if I keep this up.”

Belle just smiled and snuggled closer to Bart. “When’s dinner?” she asked.

	The other cats looked at Belle as if she were nuts, then smiled at Carrie, who laughed at the tiny scrap of a kitten. “Soon, sweetheart, in just a little while.”

	“Oh, good,” sighed Belle, smiling. Carrie patted her head and went back next door.

	Pook raised her head barely enough to eye the kitten from the top of the counter. “You still hungry, Belle?”


----------



## CatPat (Feb 26, 2016)

Belle thought about it. “No, I guess not really…I just like the idea of being able to eat when I get hungry and not have to go without.”

	Bart licked the kitten’s ear. “I know how you feel. I came here begging the mice those two had caught but didn’t eat. I was so hungry, I was weak. I was skinny. But those bad days are behind us now.”

	Pook smiled. “Yep, Belle, you have a forever home now, with Bart. We’ll be here two or three times a week to visit.”

	“What? You and Saav don’t live here?” Belle cried, her eyes sad.

	“We have a forever home just a few blocks away, a nice house with Joyce in there,” Pook nosed toward the kitchen.

	“We visit all the time,” Saav assured her. “Don’t worry, we’ll always be around.”

	“They are,” nodded Bart. “Though not every day as I’d like, but almost every other day. But now I’ll always have you to keep me company, so now I won’t be so lonely.” He gave Belle a whisker-kiss.

	“Oh. Well, okay. But I wish you lived here too,” said Belle stubbornly, then put her head back down.

	Pook smiled over at Saav. This one was going to be a little handful.

	But right now, she was a sleepy, full and happy little handful. Pook and Saav knew that now she was here, the visits to Sullivan’s Antiques and Gifts were going to be twice as much fun.

	Bart purred, feeling like a proud big brother, and made plans for teaching the little one how to get the best out of her life as she slept safely next to him. The older cats quietly discussed this over Belle’s sleeping head.

	The dawn came late on the day after Christmas, the skies grey and leaden. Freezing rain was falling and though the shop was warm, the damp and chill outside almost made Bart shiver down to his pads. He turned and watched as the kitten woke up, yawning and stretching. She was tired from playing with their toys from the box all night, and in order to get her to calm down a little so he could sleep, he had cuddled up to her in the big catbed, tucked his blue chenille blanket around her, and told her stories about ancient talking cats and cats that could fly until she dropped off to sleep, purring. Now she looked at him, with her bright little round blue eyes.

	“Good morning,” he smiled.

	She yawned again, showing little tiny needle-sharp kitten teeth. “Morning, Bart. Is there anything left to eat?”

	“Some ham, a little turkey, pie, veggies, and you can have my sweet potato if you want it,” he replied. “Plus our cat food in the bowl.”

	Belle smacked her lips. “You don’t want that sweet potato? You sure?”


----------



## CatPat (Feb 26, 2016)

Bart smiled. This little calico was interesting – she loved vegetables. “Of course, help yourself. Carrie will be in here in a couple hours or so, and she knows where Ralph keeps the leftovers for us. She’ll get us more when she comes in, then Ralph will be coming in to start lunch, and we’ll get even more then, if you want.”

	Wide-eyed, she looked up at him on the windowsill from the catbed. “Do we always get this much to eat? And it’s warm in here. Is it always this warm?”

	“It’s always warm, and there’s always lots to eat.” He laughed. “We live next to a restaurant. Humans can be rather wasteful, and they don’t always finish their meals…and they pay for those.”

	Belle frowned and shook her head. “Well, more for us, I suppose. It was nice of Joyce to bring me a litterbox and put it back there. Now I don’t have to go outside. Bart, I never knew what it really was to be warm.”

	“Now you do, Belle.”

	“Pook and Saav said I would be here forever?”

	“Forever, Belle, with Carrie and Ralph and me,” he assured her.

	She sighed happily and smiled. Stretching and yawning again, she made her way over to the plates on the floor by their food and water bowls, and tore into the vegetables.

	“What’s this?” she asked, pulling out a fairly large piece of what sort of resembled a tree to Bart.

	“Yuck. That’s broccoli,” he said.

	“I like it,” she said, and devoured it. Next was the sweet potato, then the rest of the beans and corn, and on to the pumpkin pie.

	“Now get some of that ham and turkey, Belle, remind me you’re a cat, okay?” he told her sourly.

	She put her little pink kitten-nose up at him, but helped herself to the ham and turkey anyway. Bart smiled. This one was just full of everything, especially attitude. He watched her eat hungrily, as if she were starving. Well, she used to be, he thought, so you just eat up, little one. 

	The little kitten stepped away from the plates, and over to the water bowl, slurping away. After a moment, she walked over to the window where Bart was and jumped up to join him on the wide sill.

	“What are we going to do today? Are Pook and Saav coming over again?” she asked.

	“They might. A lot of times Joyce drops them off on her way to work in the morning and picks them up in the afternoon,” Bart said.

	“How old are they? Are they really sisters? Can we go see them at their forever home?”


----------



## CatPat (Feb 26, 2016)

This little thing was full of questions, he thought with a smile. “They’re about a year old, not quite full-grown yet. They aren’t blood sisters from the same litter, but they were both adopted as kittens and raised as sisters together. Yes, we will go see them when you get a little bigger. They live with a huge dog, and I want you to be able to defend yourself a little better and grow a little bigger before we go over there.”

	“I don’t like dogs. They chase me.”

	“Their dog won’t. She’s a sweet girl. The worst she’ll do is drool on you and try to groom you.”

	“Gaaahhhh!! Dog drool is nasty!” Belle shivered, making a face.

	“Well, dog bites are worse, and she doesn’t bite cats. I think you might like her,” smiled Bart.

	“Hmm. Well, I’ll try. So what are we going to do today?”

	“When Carrie gets here, she’ll want to visit with us for awhile and see how your first night here went. She’ll probably get you some things you need and bring those. Then we’ll see…I don’t really know. Every day is fun and different.”

	“I don’t need anything,” said Belle.

	“Yes, you do. I heard them talking over there while you were playing with Pook and Saav last night. You need kitten food and vitamins, kitty litter, and your own bed and blanket, stuff like that.”

	“What’s wrong with your bed? I like sharing your bed.”

	“It’s fine for now, but you’ll want your own bed and your own blanket when you get bigger. And you shouldn’t be on regular adult cat food yet, you’re still growing.”

	“But Pook and Saav are still growing, and they’re on adult cat food. They told me yesterday,” Belle argued.

	“Yes, but for the most part, they’re big girls. You’re still tiny, and you’ve been starved. That’s not healthy for little teeth and bones. You want to grow up big and strong and pretty, right?”

	“Yes, I do.”

	“Then you eat the kitten food and take your vitamins. Drink lots and lots of water to keep your insides healthy. And in no time, you’ll be a big, beautiful, sleek and strong cat. Okay?” he smiled at Belle.

	She sighed. “I guess. Gee, there’s a lot to this growing-up stuff.”

	“Oh, yes,” Bart agreed. “Hey, look, there’s Carrie’s car now!”

	The kitten followed his gaze out the window. Carrie’s blue Jeep pulled up in the reserved spot in the front, and she began unloading a huge bag and a big box out of the back. She stacked them at the front door, unlocked and opened the door, and dragged it all in.


----------



## CatPat (Feb 26, 2016)

She saw them on the windowsill. The kitten, so happy to see her, flew from the sill up into Carrie’s arms, purring. Carrie laughed.

	“Good morning, Belle. Did you sleep well and have fun?”

	“Oh yes I did! And Bart gave me his sweet potato this morning. I like broccoli. Can I have more, please?”

	Bart raised his eyebrows and shook his head at the kitten’s impetuosity. Carrie smiled.

	“You can have as much as you want. Vegetables are good for you,” she replied.

	“Cats are carnivores,” Bart pointed out loudly.

	Carrie gave Bart a good-natured glare. “Yes. But veggies won’t kill her, Bart. She needs the vitamins in them anyway.”

	“Gaaahhh,” sniffed Bart. 

	She put the kitten down on the floor and went over to look at the plates. “There aren’t any vegetables left at all. Did you eat all those, Belle?”

	Belle nodded. “Pook and Saav ate a little, but they gave me the rest of theirs, I 
finished mine, and Bart gave me the rest of his too. He doesn’t like them too much.”

	“Well, good, now there’s that little piece of ham left there. One of you finish that up and I’ll get you fresh plates.”

	Belle looked at Bart. “Go ahead, Bart. You gave me your sweet potato, you can have my ham.”

	He smiled. “Okay, thanks.” He jumped down and went to the plate and finished the ham.

	Belle sniffed toward the boxes and bags Carrie had brought in. “What’s in this?” she asked.

	“Well, let’s take a look.” Carrie sat down and pulled a box toward her chair, and pulled out a catbed like Bart’s, and a pink chenille blanket.

	“Oooooooo!” Belle purred loudly, smiling. 

	“Your own bed and blanket,” Carrie told her. She opened a bag, and got out a lovely pink china bowl, a bag of kitten food, a jar of kitten vitamins, and several tiny, soft stuffed animals. “These are for you, too.”

	“Wow!” said Belle, looking at the pretty pink bowl and the collection of stuffed creatures. She watched as Carrie opened the bag of food and filled her new bowl, putting it next to Bart’s blue one.

	“Try this,” Carrie said. The kitten went over and sniffed, then tasted a few bites.

	“It’s good,” Belle nodded. “But I’m still full.”

	“It’s about time,” snickered Bart, coming over to investigate the goodies.


----------



## CatPat (Feb 26, 2016)

“One more thing,” said Carrie, opening the last box. 

	Belle’s eyes widened. “Ooooo, what’s that?”

	“It’s a recirculating water fountain. It will keep your water a lot fresher than sitting in the bowl. I’ll set it up and you can try it.”

	Bart sniffed her bed and blanket. “This is nice, Belle. Just like mine, but pink.”

	“Yeah, it is. Maybe I will like my own bed. The food isn’t bad, it’s just a little dry. I like what they give us from the restaurant better, though.”

	“I do too, but we have to eat the other stuff as well.”

	Belle sighed happily, looking around at her surroundings, and pawed her blanket. “So soft,” she said dreamily. 

	“Sure beats sleeping in cold, dirty corners on trash and rocks, doesn’t it?” Bart smiled.

	“Ohhh…” Belle shook her head. “A home, and friends, and…I wish all animals had these.”

	“Well, at least cats and dogs, anyway, and other pets. I don’t think a walrus or a polar bear would want a cat bed in an antique shop,” Bart teased her. He could see she was a little overwhelmed and trying to take it all in. 

	I know how you feel, he thought. It happened to me, too. Ain’t life great? Bart smiled to himself as Belle inspected a tiny teddy bear.

	Carrie returned, and plugged the water fountain in. The water began to move and swirl a little, entrancing Belle. She watched it intently, tilting her head and flicking her ears at it, then she pounced face-first into the basin. She let out a bubbly yowl, and flew back out of the fountain, shaking and hissing.

	“That’s wet!” she squawked indignantly, pawing water out of her face.

	Carrie and Bart laughed. “It’s water, Belle. It may be moving, but it’s still water,” said Carrie. 

	“You’re supposed to drink it, not swim in it,” remarked Bart.

	Belle gave the fountain a dirty look, and set to drying herself off. Just then, Pook and Saav came blasting in through the cat door, and immediately saw the drenched kitten.

	“What happened to you?” asked Pook. “They give you a bath or something?”

	“She took a dive into our new water fountain,” said Bart.

	Saav giggled. “Poor thing.”

	Pook looked over at the water fountain. “That looks cool. How’s it taste?”

	“Right now it probably tastes like kitten,” Bart scowled.


----------



## CatPat (Feb 26, 2016)

Carrie laughed. “Okay, I’ll fill it back up with water that doesn’t taste like kitten.” She unplugged it and took it back to the restaurant.

	“Looks like someone got their own bed and food,” Saav observed.

	“Woooo, nice blanket, Belle,” smiled Pook, touching it with a paw.

	Belle sat up proudly. “It’s just like Bart’s.”

	“I like your mouse,” Saav said, purring at a stuffed yellow mouse. “Maybe soon you can come over to our house and play with all my stuffed animals.”

	“Oh, can I?” 

	“Sure,” said Pook. “And you can see my rock and crystals collection.”

	“What’s crystals?” asked Belle.

	Saav nosed toward a display of windchimes and suncatchers with quartz and amethyst accents. “See the pink and purple rock-looking things hanging on the strings?”

	“Yes, those are pretty,” Belle said.

	“Those are crystals, and Pook has a bunch of them in different colors,” Saav explained to the kitten.

	“Wow, I’d like to see those too.”

	“You will,” Saav promised her.

	Pook looked over at the plates. “Dang, who ate the veggies?”

	“I did,” Belle replied.

	Pook and Saav looked from Belle to Bart. He shrugged.

	“I keep telling her she’s a carnivore. It’s not my fault,” he defended himself.

	“I like those,” Belle said. “They’re good.”

	“Hmmmm. Maybe it’s something you’ll outgrow,” Saav suggested.

	Carrie brought the water fountain back out. “Here we go. It’s all clean.” She plugged it back in.

	Bart went over and drank out of it. “Hey, that’s good.”

	Belle approached cautiously, and sipped a little. “Yeah, that’s real nice.”

	Pook and Saav joined them at the fountain and tried it. 

	“I like that,” said Pook. 

	“Maybe we can talk Mom into getting us one of these,” said Saav.

	The shop was open now, and Carrie pulled back the curtains and set out the sign. The cats made themselves comfortable in the windowsills, looking out at the grey morning. They heard Ralph rustling around in the restaurant next door, and kept their ears trained toward the back for his call to come get their plates.


----------



## CatPat (Feb 26, 2016)

A well-dressed man in his early 30s, wearing a grey wool coat and carrying a briefcase came into the shop and greeted Carrie. He asked about some silver serving pieces, and Carrie led him to one of the shelves close to Bart and Belle in their window. He seemed especially interested in a fairly rare coffee and tea service, and asked Carrie about it. She began to tell him where she had found the silver service when suddenly, Bart looked alarmed, and moved away from Belle. Carrie wrinkled her nose and looked sharply at Bart. He looked daggers back at Carrie and twitched his ear toward Belle, who was still looking innocently out the window. The customer gasped.

	“Good God, what is that smell?” he rasped, coughing and pulling a linen handkerchief out of his coat pocket.

	“I have no idea,” Carrie said calmly. That was a kitten fart, she thought, and almost laughed out loud. 

	“I’ll have to look at this another time,” said the customer, as he walked out the door quickly, holding his handkerchief tightly over his nose and mouth.

	“Belle!” hissed Carrie, giggling and coughing at the same time. “Can’t you do that in the back room?”

	“Do what?” she asked, looking puzzled.

	“Gaaahhhh,” grumbled Bart, jumping to the floor where the air was clearer. “Made my eyes water.”

	The smell wafted over to Pook and Saav’s window. They jerked their heads away from the window and glared at each other.

	“That wasn’t me,” choked Saav.

	“Phew!” Pook coughed. “Smells like burnt broccoli.”

	“Belle, try not to be gassy in the shop when we have customers, okay?” suggested Carrie. “You can be gassy in the back.”

	“If you’d lay off the vegetables, you wouldn’t smell like that,” growled Bart from the floor.

	“Please turn on the fan, and somebody open a window,” Saav suggested.

	“Belle, sweetie, that was really rude. Try not to do that around others, okay?” said Pook.

	Bart scowled. “That wasn’t so much rude as it was potentially lethal. You still got any butt fur left from that?”

	Pook giggled. “It’s not the fur I’m worried about. Carrie might have to re-paint in here.”

	“Re-paint? That’s the least of her worries. Wait til the Health Department and the EPA get a whiff of this. We’re talking major environmental and atmospheric impacts here,” Saav said ominously.


----------



## CatPat (Feb 26, 2016)

“Not to mention the fines and the clean-up,” added Pook. “That’s gonna hurt.”

	Belle rolled her eyes and showed her distaste for the teasing by putting her nose up at them and turning her back. “One little poot and they all come unglued,” she muttered to the window, her tail lashing.

	Ralph stuck his head in from the back door. “Cats! Breakfast is – good heavens, Carrie, did something die in here?” he coughed.

	“Belle has a little gas,” said Carrie, turning red.

	“Goodness! THAT came from that little…I didn’t think she was big enough to smell like that! What are you feeding her?”

	“Yeah, and dynamite comes in small packages, too,” griped Bart in a whisper to Carrie.
.
	“Apparently she likes vegetables, especially broccoli,” Carrie shrugged.

	“Ahh. Okay. Well, cats, when you can breathe again, your plates are ready. Come and get it.” With that, he went back to his restaurant.

	“Appetite or no, it’s gotta smell better over there,” said Bart, heading for the back. “C’mon, Belle, chowtime.”

	“It’s not chowtime in her case,” said Pook, climbing down from the windowsill. “It’s refueling.”

	“Or reloading,” giggled Saav, following Pook.

	Belle glowered at them, and followed them out, looking forward to her goodies. 

Carrie turned on the ceiling fan and opened the front door to air out the shop while the cats ate, and stepped out on the sidewalk for a few minutes. Alone on the sidewalk, she laughed to herself. That silver coffee and tea service was fairly rare and very expensive.

	The four-hundred dollar fart, she thought. There’s got to be a song in that!

	But that shocked, disbelieving look on the customer’s face had been absolutely priceless, and she laughed again. I bet he thought it was me!

	In the back of the kitchen, the cats and kitten gathered at their plates in the corner. There was a nice chunk of broccoli on Belle’s plate.

	“Don’t get near that,” whispered Bart with a growl.

	“Spare us, please,” said Saav.

	“Be a sport, Belle,” Pook suggested.

	She lashed her little kitten tail, stuck out her tiny kitten tongue at them, and dove into the broccoli first.


----------



## CatPat (Feb 26, 2016)

End of Chapter Two.

This is very much fun of reading this again!

Love,
~Cat


----------



## CatPat (Feb 26, 2016)

*Chapter 3 – Cats on the Internet*

The four cats draped themselves lazily around the shop after lunch, too stuffed to move. They watched a few customers come and go, the three older cats kept a wary eye on the kitten, and Carrie kept the ceiling fan on. Belle was sound asleep after another feast, snoring on her windowsill next to Bart, and everything seemed normal.

	“Carrie, can I use your computer?” Pook asked suddenly. Saav shot an alarmed look at her, and Bart’s eyes widened as he sat up.

	Carrie stared at her. “You’re kidding, right? You know how to use a computer? C’mon! No way!”

	“No, really, both Saav and I know how to use one. Can we show Bart and Belle how to use it?” Pook told her. “It’s really not hard.”

	Belle jerked awake at the sound of her name and listened, fascinated as usual.

	“How did you learn to use a computer?” asked Carrie.

	“Mom taught us how to read, then she taught us how to use her desktop computer so we could download our own books and read them,” Saav explained. “We just went from there and learned how to do all kinds of stuff.”

	“You cats know how to read, too?” Carrie asked, amazed. “Oh. I guess you’d have to, to be able to use a computer.”

	“Yes,” all three older cats nodded.

	“I can read a little, but I’m still learning,” said Belle. “I want to see how that computer works.”

	“Saav and I have online journals, private diaries, and we are in a couple of animal rights political forums. Bart and Belle will love it,” said Pook. “There’s a whole lot to do out there.”

	“You’re in animal rights forums? Online journals?” Carrie was amazed. “What else do you do?”

	“We even have our own forum for sentient cats. So far it’s just us in there, but we started it in case we found others like us,” replied Pook.

	“We write poetry on it and sometimes post it in a poetry group,” Saav added. “Pook’s working on a book; a picture book about us, and we’re both taking online courses through the community college. We have a private family forum with Mom for stuff about our family, too.”

	“Wow,” said Bart. “You can actually go to school on that thing? I didn’t know that.”


----------



## CatPat (Feb 26, 2016)

“What are you taking?” asked Carrie.

	“Saav’s taking creative writing, and I’m in a web design class,” Pook replied.

	“I want to take classes,” said Bart.

	Pook looked at him. “Um, well, Bart, it costs money to enroll and get the books and stuff. You’d have to talk to Carrie about that, because these courses aren’t free. You also can’t take the final exam. They don’t allow cats in the classroom, and we have to be careful. We’ll never get our degrees.”

	“But we’ll have the knowledge, Pook, up here,” said Saav tilting her head at her sister. “That’s what matters.”

	“Oh,” said Bart. “I didn’t know it cost money. I don’t have any.”

	“I do,” said Carrie. “If you and Belle want to take online courses and get an education, by all means, go for it.”

	“School! Oh, I could learn everything in the world!” exclaimed Belle, her little blue kitten eyes shining.

	Saav and Pook smiled at Belle. “Just about, Belle. Unlimited learning and education, if you want it. You can visit other countries and learn all about different people and cultures and animals, anything you want,” Saav encouraged her.

	“Where do you start with school?” asked Bart. “Kindergarten?”

	“Hmmm. Mom put us through a test to see how much we knew, and from that, it was easy to see where we needed to start,” said Saav. “Belle might want to start at the beginning. We’ll have to see what you know first, Bart.”

	“Carrie, if you let us use it, we’ll show you our papers and stuff stored online in our homework help forum,” said Pook. “We have folders there for free online storage. Saves space on the hard drive.”

	“We’ll show you everything we do,” Saav added. “There’s nothing bad or dangerous on there that would give us away, really.”

	Carrie looked at the cats, thinking.

	“We won’t break it or crash it,” Pook promised. “It’s just that we’re bored, Bart got all the mice and rats, and we’re too stuffed to play hard. If I try to run now, I’ll barf.”

	“It would give them something else to do at night when you aren’t here. We use Mom’s desktop all the time, and never messed it up,” added Saav.

	Carrie looked at them warily, and frowned at her brand-new, custom-built desktop computer behind the counter. That thing cost a bundle, and she needed it for her business. Preferably intact. She sighed, and looked at the curious, eager little faces.


----------



## CatPat (Feb 26, 2016)

I gotta see this, she thought with an inner smile.

	“Okay. I want to see how you operate it and what you do on it too. Go ahead. But be careful! Don’t claw up the keyboard or get fur in it, okay? And for God’s sake, no hairballs!”

	“Thanks!” smiled Pook, and all the cats ran and gathered around the computer.

	“Carrie, you got Internet on this thing?” Saav asked, powering it up by shoving a paw against the power button on the tower. Bart watched with interest, and Belle quivered with excitement.

	“Yep. Just click on Internet Explorer on the desktop,” she replied.

	“Are you on DSL or dial-up?” asked Pook.

	“DSL,” said Carrie.

	“Hmmm,” Saav murmured, looking at the desktop. “Nice!”

	“This’ll be a breeze,” smiled Pook, and pawed the keyboard. Bart watched Pook’s every move and tucked them into his memory. Carrie watched, and in just a moment, they were listening to a classical music program streamed in from the local public radio station site. It was Pook’s and Saav’s favorite thing to listen to as they worked on their various little projects at home.

	Pook told them about the station’s programs, and they went on to show them the news sites, animal rights forums, and ebook sites.

	“Isn’t that Mozart?” asked Carrie.

	Pook nodded. “Tomorrow’s Bartok.”

	Carrie was awestruck as the two bounced around the Internet. Truth really is stranger than fiction, she thought. No one would believe this in a million years.

	“Are you getting all this, Bart?” she asked.

	“Yes, that looks pretty easy. And I’ve watched you, too, so I think I can do this,” he replied. “I pick up on stuff pretty quickly.”

	“I don’t,” Belle said sadly, her ears drooping.

	“But you’re just little, and this is the first time you’ve been in front of a computer. Bart’s had five months of watching Carrie, and we’ve been using computers since we were tiny. Don’t worry, you’ll pick it up in no time,” Saav assured the kitten, licking her head until her little ears perked back up again.

	“Carrie, do you have messenger?” asked Pook.

	“Um…I guess the answer to that is ‘not yet’?” she replied, smiling.

	“Would it be a problem to leave this on for Bart and Belle at night so we can talk on messenger? Belle has a lot to learn, and Bart may need a little help,” said Saav.


----------



## CatPat (Feb 26, 2016)

“Not at all. I can leave it on for you. I’ll just need it a little during the day for the books and maybe looking for something a customer wants.”

	“Thanks,” said Bart. “What’s messenger? We talk on it?”

	“Sort of, you just type messages back and forth instead of speaking,” said Pook, “but first you need an email address.”

	“Oh my,” laughed Carrie. “I suppose you two have an email address?”

	“Of course we do,” replied Saav, looking at her as if two cats having email addresses were the most common things in the world.

	“Okay, I gotta ask. What is it?” she asked, picking up her pen and tablet. “I’ll send you some jokes I get in my email sometimes.”

	“Mine is SaavSweetness,” said Saav. “Pook’s is PreciousPook.”

	“Oh, those are cute….at this here?” Carrie pointed to the messenger site.

	“Yes. Send us something and we’ll add you to our contacts,” said Pook.

	“Okay, I’ll do that tonight.” She wrote them down.

	“Okay, Bart, I got the email site open. What name do you want?” asked Saav.

	“Hmmm. Something with Bart in it,” he said.

	They thought about it. 

	“How about HandsomeBart?” suggested Carrie.

	“Hmmm. Give that a whack, Saav,” nodded Pook.

	“That’s a nice one,” Bart purred at Carrie.

	“Got it! Okay, now Belle,” said Saav, finishing up the account for Bart.

	“How about VegetaBelle?” smiled Carrie. They shared a laugh, and even Belle joined in.

	“StinkerBelle,” giggled Pook. “Just kidding, Belle!”

	Belle laughed again and swatted playfully at Pook.

	Carrie petted the kitten. “How about BeautyBelle?” she said.

	“Oooooo,” smiled Belle, preening.

	“Very nice,” nodded Bart. Saav pawed it in.

	Within just a minute, both accounts had been created, and the instant messaging program was downloading into the computer under Bart’s email address.

	Carrie looked at Pook, still amazed at Pook’s and Saav’s knowledge. What else did they know about? Who had taught them to speak before they found the humans? Where had they gotten their talents, and how did she wind up with two more cats who apparently had the same unusual traits?


----------



## CatPat (Feb 26, 2016)

Why her? Was she chosen by some higher power for this or did the cats just know who was safe to approach?

	The answer might scare her, so she put those thoughts out of her mind until she felt eyes on her. She looked up and saw Bart and Belle looking at her intently. She felt a chill. Could they read her thoughts too? Did they know how they actually frightened her sometimes? In spite of that, though, could they tell she loved them dearly…almost more than her beloved dogs, even more than she could ever tell them? Bart and Belle simply sat there, gazing at her as if in understanding, as if something unsaid had passed between them with perfect acceptance. 

	“Aha! Gotta love DSL,” Pook said triumphantly. “It’s installing. Once it’s installed, I’ll show you how it works. It’s not hard.”

	“Okay,” said Bart.

	Belle turned shining, happy blue eyes on her and purred so loudly she shook the desk. The kitten loved to learn new things, and so far, she was discovering one wonder after another in her new home. She couldn’t wait to learn enough to start using the computer by herself.

	Pook and Saav started Bart and Belle’s contact list with their own address, and sent themselves an invitation they would accept when they got home later on.

	“What time do you usually get on the computer?” asked Bart.

	“Usually between ten and eleven at night, after Mom goes to sleep. A little later on weekends, usually around eleven, since she stays up a little later then,” replied Pook.

	Bart nodded. “Okay, we’ll look for you around then. This is going to be fun!”

	“Yeah, it is,” said Pook. “We’ll send you pictures of us and where we live and stuff, too.”

	“Pictures of your forever home?” Belle asked hopefully.

	“Yes. And of the dog and our stuff, and our Mom and family, and anything you like,” Saav replied.

	Carrie smiled. “I need to get something out of the back and get to work,” she said, giving Belle a kiss. “Have fun.”

	While Carrie busied herself with some rearranging and vacuuming, the cats typed and clicked away on her computer. After quite a while, Carrie got curious, and came over to see what else they were doing.

	“What’s this down here?” Carrie asked, pointing to the taskbar.

	Pook brought it up. “It’s a collection of Edgar Allan Poe’s works for Bart we’re downloading so he can read it later.”

	“Oh. And this?” She pointed again.


----------



## CatPat (Feb 26, 2016)

“That’s a real easy, beginner’s series of spelling, vocabulary and math lessons for Belle,” Saav answered. “We put a whole load of ebook sites on their favorites list here, along with the animal rights sites, news, weather, radio stations, and educational stuff.”

	“That’s neat,” said Carrie, and pointed to another one. “That?”

	“Um…” Pook swallowed, but brought it up. “We’re joining a cat-owners group.”

	She stared at Pook. “But you’re a cat!”

	“Exactly,” nodded Pook. “These people need all the help they can get. We thought we’d join in and help them understand cats.”

	Carrie gasped. “No. Absolutely not! If they find out, you could be –“

	“Carrie,” Pook broke in loudly. “Listen. We know about the Internet predators and the sickos and the weirdos, okay? We really do. We never put personal stuff or give any indication that we are anything but a couple of older ladies who love animals.”

	“Mom taught us all about that,” Saav interjected hastily, before Carrie could say anything. “She didn’t allow us to have our online journals or our forum or let us join anything until we understood that, and she checks on us regularly with a special program only she can get into and use. Honest. You can ask her. You can check on what we all do here, Mom can show you how.”

	“Besides, look at this.” Saav scooted Pook away from the keyboard and pawed at it quickly. “Here’s my profile, the only personal info on me on the net.”

	Everything was undisclosed except the required fields, which were drastically altered. The picture was that of a peaceful meadow full of birds, rabbits, and butterflies, and gave their location as Georgia. It gave a very vague impression of a 60-some-year-old retired librarian who had two cats and loved animals.

	“Here’s mine,” Pook said, and Saav moved aside while Pook located hers. It was almost exactly the same as Saav’s, but the picture was different. Pook had chosen a view of Stonehenge at twilight, and she looked like a postal clerk in her late 50s in Maryland with a dog and a cat.

	“See?” said Saav. “Mom did everything but choose the pictures for us. We’ll be safe, really. You can check.”

	“I see. That’s pretty good,” Carrie admitted.

	“I’m not letting anyone know, either, Carrie,” agreed Bart. “I know a little about bad people and so does Belle. We won’t give so much as a whisker away.”

	Carrie sighed, then looked at Belle.


----------



## CatPat (Feb 26, 2016)

“I don’t even know how to use it yet,” said Belle. “So I’ll just let you and Bart decide when I can have a…a whatever that is.”

	The cats were silent, letting Carrie think.

	“You’ll keep your word to keep yourselves safe?” she said finally. “Because if you blow it, not only are you in danger, but we people are too.”

	“I understand that, Carrie,” said Bart. “I’ll make sure Belle learns too.”

	“We promise, and we’ll help Bart keep safe,” promised Saav. Pook nodded seriously.

	She shrugged. “Okay. I’ll hold you to it. All of you.”

	Bart nuzzled her hand, and she petted him, looked at the screen, hearing Mozart playing softly in the background from the stream-in, and looked at the cats in front of her, still in awe and some fear. “You girls sure have learned a lot.”

	Saav sort of shrugged. “We still have lots to learn, but we’re getting there.” 

	They spent the afternoon’s remaining hours looking up other sites for Bart and Belle, interrupted by a call to snacks from Ralph and by the occasional customer. The cats had to revert to non-sentient felines when anyone came in, and they did it quite well by flopping on the desk and having a wash when the door opened. Carrie felt bad that they had to do that, but she was proud of them, for it fooled everyone.

	“Sorry you have to do that,” she told the cats after a customer left after taking nearly an hour to select a silver lamp and a vase.

	“Gaaaahhhh, I thought she’d never leave,” Pook said, yawning.

	“Me too. Thought she was going to spend the rest of the day here. Why do humans take so long to make up their minds?” asked Bart.

	Carrie shrugged. “I have no idea, Bart. I wish I knew. But you watch – I told her to pick that one with the burgundy shade, but she picked the one with the pastel blue shade. She’ll be back tomorrow to exchange it.”

	“How can you tell?” asked Saav, looking up.

	“She said her living room was in bolder, richer colors, not pastels. That shade is going to look completely wrong. She’d have done better with that one with the deep beige shade. But pastel blue? Ick!” she explained.

	“Are they the same price?” asked Pook.

	“Close enough, I’ll let her swap them. Builds good relationships with customers, and encourages them to come back.”

	Bart smiled. “And it pays the bills.”

	“What’s a bill?” asked Belle.


----------



## CatPat (Feb 26, 2016)

Pook sighed and turned to the computer. “Those, Belle, are something we cats are very lucky not to have. Look here, I’ll show you…”

	Bart was sound asleep in the windowsill and Belle was preening in front of a mirror a couple of days later when suddenly Pook and Saav bolted through the cat door and flew into the shop, whooping and hollering. Bart jumped straight up, and Belle was so startled she instantly fluffed up. Carrie was at the counter looking at a catalog, and jumped slightly at the "pop" of the cat door.

	"We're getting a laptop!" exclaimed Pook, her pretty green eyes glowing with anticipation. Saav jumped up on the counter.

	"Can we borrow your DSL line for a little while?" Saav asked Carrie. "It takes forever to download that service pack on dial-up, and all the laptop needs is that. The anti-virus is already installed and everything."

	"Sure, little one," Carrie smiled, reaching for the cable behind her tower. She unplugged it and drew the cable over the counter. "Where's the laptop?"

	"Mom's bringing it in," said Pook, nuzzling little Belle and licking the kitten's ear.

	Saav hopped over to Bart's windowsill and purred against him. He gave her a whisker-kiss. 

	"I missed you girls yesterday," he smiled.

	"We missed seeing you too, but it was cool talking to you on the messenger," said Pook.

	“I saw that,” said Carrie. “All three of you are very good spellers.”

	“Thank you,” smiled Saav. “Belle will do well, too.”

	Belle's eyes lit up. "I'm learning real fast! Bart says with a little more work, I'll be able to type on messenger and do my own posts! The computer is fun!"

	Bart's chest swelled with pride in the little kitten, and he nodded. "She's doing really well. She's learning everything just as fast as I can teach it, and she found a homework help group on one of those educational sites you girls added.”

	“Great!” purred Pook.

	"Hi everybody," called Joyce as she came in, carrying a small, older laptop and power cord.

	"Hey there," Carrie smiled. "Here, set that right up here and I'll connect you."

	"Thanks, Carrie. Mind if I leave it here to download and pick it up this afternoon with the girls?" Joyce asked.


----------



## CatPat (Feb 26, 2016)

"No problem. This is a cute little laptop. Where'd you find it?"

	"At a computer show in South Carolina back about five years ago. I just got a new one. This one’s ancient and a little slow, but dependable and stable. I dragged it out and set it all up for the girls...I guess you heard about the cat group thing," Joyce said.

	"They did that here, on mine," laughed Carrie. "They were bored and too stuffed to play."

	"Yeah, they told me. So, I guess it's time they had their own. And, also, a laptop is a lot easier on their paws, and it doesn’t take two of them to make it work. They’re into so much, now, anyway with their classes and their forums and projects…this will be better for them.”

	Carrie eyed Bart and Belle. If Joyce thought Pook and Saav were safe on their own, she felt she could think the same of Bart and Belle. Their messenger conversation yesterday had included several tips on Internet safety which Bart had carefully copied and kept in a folder he created. "Hmmm. You’re sure they’re safe on their own computer?”

	“Absolutely. I can check on them on this too,” Joyce replied, tapping the laptop. “And I did. It was never necessary, but I’ll be more than happy to install the program and show you how it works.”

	Bart pricked up his ears. Belle's eyes got wide, and the two traded a hopeful look. Their own would be nice, since they had just discovered the ultimate joy of collecting pictures of beautiful cats, both domestic and wild. Belle was saving pictures of nearly everything she was curious about, from other cities around the world to space shuttles, and Carrie had found all of these on her computer and teased them about using up all her hard drive space. Bart had taken a test to determine his level of education so far, and was now in a home-school curriculum equivalent to about the eighth grade. Belle was sticking with her primary-grades curriculum and working very hard at her lessons.

	“That’s a neat idea,” Carrie admitted. “And you say it’s easier for them?”

	Joyce nodded. “The touchpad mouse is much better for their paws. Also, it doesn’t take both of them to make it work.”

	“I never thought about that,” Carrie said, looking at the laptop. 

	“Paw-friendly,” smiled Joyce. “Go check out Justin’s stuff at Computer Shack. That’s where I got my new one.”

	Justin O’Brien owned half of the only full-service computer store in the town, and he, Carrie, and Joyce were good friends.

	"I'll run over there at lunch. Thanks."


----------



## CatPat (Feb 26, 2016)

"Hey, thanks for letting me do this here. What a timesaver!" Joyce gave her friend a hug and checked her watch. "Well, I better run to work. See you this afternoon. Be good, girls."

	She breezed out the door, and Carrie looked over at the little laptop, then at Bart. He, too, was looking at the girls' new (used) computer in the same way she had seen him look back longingly at the bucket of dead mice the first day she saw him. She knew he wouldn't ask for one; he never asked for anything. The kitten might be another story; then Carrie saw Belle start to say something, but was cut short by a very sharp look and quick hiss from Bart.

	She sighed and smiled, looking at the keys rubbed shiny from use and the stray little cat hairs on the keyboard. One very well-loved and much-used computer, it was. Pook and Saav looked at it proudly.

	"All ours," said Saav a little dreamily. “Our very own, just our stuff there.”

	Pook sighed, smiling. “Wow.”

	"Carrie?" said Bart.

	"Yes?"

	"Can Pook and Saav come over on Wednesday nights and hook up to our DSL? We all want to be in the cat group chatroom at the same time," Bart asked.

	"Sure, I think I have a network hub thingy down here where I can hook up to three computers into," she said, stooping to look behind the desk at the tangle of wires, cables, and boxes. She found it, and made a mental note to pick up an extra DSL cable. No, she thought, getting up, make that two DSL cables. Damn, I know pets are an expense, but…

	Carrie smiled at herself. "Yep, I found it. I'll get an extra cable or two also."

	"Thank you, Carrie," said Pook.

	"Yes, thank you," Saav echoed with a smile.

	"Thanks! That will be fun," said Bart. Belle watched, her little blue kitten eyes dancing with delight. Now she would see her new friends a little more. She purred thunderously.

	Saav giggled. “Wonder if those humans in that chat room will ever figure out they’re talking to real cats?”

	“Don’t you dare – “ began Carrie ominously.

Pook laughed and poked Carrie with a soft paw. “Don’t worry. We promised, remember?”

“Promise to be even more careful there, okay? Live chat rooms can be, you know…” asked Carrie.


----------



## CatPat (Feb 26, 2016)

“Dangerous,” Pook finished for her.

“We promise,” said Bart. The other three nodded.

	“Okay, kitties. I just don’t want anything bad to happen to you.”

	Carrie was confident about taking them at their words, for they had not gone back on any of their promises to her.

	The shop was opening now, and Carrie pulled back the curtains and set out the 'Open' sign. It was 9:00 and Ralph was already next door in his beloved kitchen, rattling pans and getting ready for the usual lunch crowd.

	Bart, Belle, Pook, and Saav had come to love this little routine. Soon Ralph would call for them, and plates overflowing with warm leftovers from last night would be waiting. Then there would be a wash-up and a nap, and all-out playtime til lunchtime. Sometimes Carrie brought her lunch and sometimes she went out, but she always shared with them after she was done. The afternoon would be spent between the computer, snacks, and customers. Tomorrow the routine would be a little disturbed; at 10:30, Belle had her first appointment with the vet, but it wouldn't take long. She wasn't looking forward to it, but the older cats assured her that it would keep her healthy and would help her live a long, long time. And she'd be back within an hour or so, and she knew they'd all be waiting for her.

	Ralph poked his head in the back door. "Cats! Bart! Belle! Girls! Come and get it! Morning, Carrie, how are you?"

	The cats shot out the cat door and flew toward the restaurant's kitchen. 

	"Great, Ralph, and you?" she smiled.

	"It's another wonderful day! Good to be a part of it," he grinned, and returned to his kitchen. Carrie smiled. Ralph's positive attitude and genuine love of life was contagious...and real. She looked over at the little laptop, smiling again. She would certainly be paying Justin a visit today.

	A little while later, four stuffed cats dragged through the cat door.

	"Did you get enough to eat, guys?" she asked.

	Bart looked up at her from a chair, yawned, and belched loudly. "Yes," he smiled, winking at her.

	Carrie laughed. Such a typical male, she thought. Bart grinned, and went back to his wash. She tried to imagine all the cats in that group's chatroom and smothered a laugh. She wondered what they were doing in that group. Were they posting messages? What were they saying to the other members? What kind of flea shampoo or cat litter did they recommend?

	"You know, if you had the messenger at home, we could all talk at night before you go to bed," said Bart.

	Carrie looked at him. "I never thought of that."


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 26, 2016)

I was rolling on the floor with the kitten poots...Django has the same problem and can empty the room.  Still loving this story and I want to know when Joyce gets it set on Amazon so I can buy a copy, Authors need the recognition (and should be paid for their efforts), I will be writing a glorious review and recommendation.


----------



## CatPat (Feb 26, 2016)

"You're home a lot at night alone," Pook pointed out. Belle looked at Carrie sadly. She didn't know that.

	"That's true," she said thoughtfully.

	Bart saw the look in the kitten's eyes. "Carrie's husband is a consulting engineer, and he's often away from home, out of town. That's why Carrie bought this shop. It gives her something fun to do, keeps her busy, and she makes a living at it," he explained. "Right now he's on a job, and she only sees him one weekend a month."

	"Oh," said Belle, feeling a little better, but still concerned that Carrie spent so much time alone.

	"I have a computer at home. I'll do that, and I can say good-night and even good-morning to you guys. That's a neat idea, Bart. Usually after I walk the dogs and get a bite and clean up a little, it's either TV or a book. This will add a little variety to the routine."

	A customer came in, a lovely but icy and haughty tall bleached-blond woman carrying a little yapping poodle. Instantly the cats fluffed up and Bart and Pook hissed.

	She saw the cats. So did the dog. The dog went into a frenzy of barking, trying desperately to get out of the woman's arms.

	"Get those damn cats out of here!" she shouted. "They're upsetting my poor little Peachie."

	Carrie raised an eyebrow. "Get the damn dog out of here. It's upsetting Bart, Belle, Pook and Saav."

	"What did you just say to me?" the woman demanded, stepping toward Carrie.

	Carrie repeated herself loudly over the barking and hissing.

	The woman looked like she had just been slapped. "No one talks to me like that!"

	"I just did," Carrie smiled politely. "Twice."

	Furious, the woman stormed out, her face beet-red. "You haven't heard the last from me!" she shouted over her shoulder from the doorway.

	"Thanks for the warning," replied Carrie, making a face.

	The cats settled down, angry. 

	"Why do people act like that?" asked Belle. 

	"I don't know. Sometimes people think the world turns around them," said Carrie.

	"Had a lot of nerve bringing in that dog and demanding we get out, we live here," Bart muttered unhappily.

	"That too," nodded Carrie.


----------



## CatPat (Feb 26, 2016)

"We saw a bumper sticker about people like that once," said Pook. "It said, 'The more I see of people, the more I like my pets.'"

	The other cats laughed. Carrie smiled and sighed. "That's how I feel sometimes," she said.

	Saav, looking for a diversion away from that upsetting scene, looked at their new (used) laptop. "Is that done yet?"

	Carrie looked at the screen. "Yep, all finished. You want to try it?"

	"Oh boy!" exclaimed Pook, and all three cats and the kitten took off to gather around it on the counter. Saav rebooted it, and the operating system came up. 

	"Wooooooooo!" squealed Saav. The laptop, with its touchpad mouse, was very much easier for them, and the screen was bright and the colors were vivid.

	"Let's check our emails," suggested Pook.

	"Okay," said Saav, pawing in the password.

	"Hey, you know, after we check our emails, you can go find a screensaver with cats on it and download it for your new computer," Bart pointed out.

	Pook looked up at Carrie, and she nodded.

	"Go ahead, cats," she smiled. "I won't need my computer for a while.”

	Pook purred at her and smiled back. "Thanks, Carrie."

	"In fact...." Carrie looked at her watch. "I have an errand I need to run real quick. I'm just going to close the shop for a few minutes and bug out. You guys want anything?"

	"Yes, please," said Bart suddenly.

	"Sure, my man. What can I bring you?"

	"Yourself back safely. I didn't like that woman who was in here earlier, and she did threaten you. Be careful," he said, looking at her levelly.

	Something about his tone and his concern gave her a shiver. Does he know something I don’t know? She was afraid of the answer to that question.

	"I will, Bart. I promise," Carrie reassured him. She swung her coat on and collected her purse, pulling the curtains to and putting the 'Be back soon' sign up in the door before locking it securely behind her.

	Carrie walked into the local computer store, and found one of the two owners at the counter putting up some blank discs in a display case.

	“Hi, Justin,” she greeted him. He turned around.

	“Hello, Carrie, how are you?” he asked.

	She sighed. “I’m fine, but I need a little help.”

	“Okay. What can I help you with?”


----------



## CatPat (Feb 26, 2016)

“I need a good laptop for my….business,” she stammered. Oh my God, I almost said ‘my cats!’ she thought.

	“New or used?” he asked.

	“Just a good used one,” she replied.

	“Hmmm. What will you be doing on it?”

	“Probably storing a lot of web pages and pictures, information on suppliers and dealers, that kind of thing. I’m starting to do a little more out-of-store consulting and I need something…portable,” she lied. I am so bad at this! I almost said ‘paw-friendly!’ she thought.

	“I see. Carrie, are you okay?” he asked her suddenly.

	“Oh, sure, I’m fine. I just decided to take a different step here and I’m just hoping it’ll work the way I hope it will,” she said with a smile, hoping like mad she sounded convincing. Justin knew her fairly well, as he had built and installed both her computers and had often accompanied her and Joyce to movies and plays. Justin could always be counted on to be there for them.

	“I guess that would make you nervous. I was nervous as hell when I opened this place and went from a repair business to a full store.” He patted her shoulder. “Don’t worry, Carrie, you’ll do fine. Just like your shop is a tremendous success, this new venture will be, too. Have faith in yourself.”

	He just made her feel worse, for he was truly trying to help her and she had lied to him. But she knew why she was doing it.

	Carrie smiled. “I appreciate that. I guess major changes can be just a little daunting at times.” At least that wasn’t a lie; it made her feel a little less guilty.

	“They can be. But the good news is I can help with this. I just refurbished a really good one that I think will do just what you want it to, and if you like it, I’ll give you fifteen percent off plus your small-business discount. Over here.”

	He showed her to the shelves of laptops, and handed her one of them, explaining its features. He told her about the others, but he was right; the one he had shown her first would suit her – or Bart’s and Belle’s – needs quite well. She decided on it, and asked about the DSL cables.
	“Carrie, if you want to really be portable, wireless is the way to go, and you won’t be tripping over cables all over the place. If you go out of town, take a DSL cable just in case, but lots of hotels are wireless now,” Justin suggested.

	Carrie remembered Pook and Saav and the chat nights too. “Oh. That too is a possibility, being away. How do I do that?”

	He explained what she needed, and it seemed simple enough. “I’ll come by in a few minutes and install it for you – free,” he offered.


----------



## CatPat (Feb 26, 2016)

“Great! Okay. Can I get an extra wireless card? I can carry a spare in my purse or something just in case I lose the one.”

	“Sure. Whatever you’d like. Anything else you need? Got blank discs on sale – buy one pack, get a pack free, and jump drives are twenty-five percent off. Your business discount applies to the sale items too.”

	She picked up everything she needed, and was quite pleased with the price after her discounts. Justin, like the other shopowners in Stony River, treated his customers well, and promised to come by the shop to install the router as soon as his partner arrived.

	“Should be about fifteen minutes or so,” he told her.

	“I really appreciate this, Justin. Thanks,” she replied. “See you in a few.”


----------



## CatPat (Feb 26, 2016)

End of Chapter Three.

The fourth chapter is of one of my favorites, but I shall make you wait of this! Ha!

I must do things of home and speak of cooking!

Love,
~Cat


----------



## CatPat (Feb 27, 2016)

*Chapter 4 – Meows *

A few moments after Carrie left, the cats heard a noise at the door, and saw a tall, slender 40-ish woman with long auburn hair and green eyes peering in through the door’s window. She wore a down-filled ski jacket, slightly faded jeans, and hiking boots. For some reason, this woman seemed familiar to all of them, even Belle.

	"Who is that?" whispered Bart. "I know her, I think."

	Saav stared. "I don't know, but I know her too...somehow."

	Then they saw it. There was a cat sitting on her shoulder, looking in at them with intelligent, curious green eyes like the woman's, blending in with the blues, grays, and black of the jacket. The cats were drawn to them. They abandoned the computer and flew to the windowsill for a better look, nosing between the curtains and jumping up.

	The woman saw them and laughed. She had an incredible smile. "Well, hi there, little cats. You all are so beautiful," she said through the window.

	The cats and kitten purred and purred, and the big grey tabby on the lady's shoulder leaned toward the window, smiled at them and winked. The cat wanted to come in. They wanted both of them to come in, but they couldn't unlock the door without the key, and Carrie had it.

	"I'll come back in a little while. Bless you babies," she said, kissing her hand and putting her hand lightly on the window. The cats and kitten sniffed at the glass where her hand had been. There was a small warm spot. She smiled and the cat on her shoulder winked, and they went across the street.

	The cats and kitten were awestruck.

	"One of us," breathed Bart.

	"Wow! She's so pretty! And that kitty can talk, I know it," said Belle.

	“You’re learning,” Bart told the kitten. Belle purred proudly.

	Pook and Saav looked at each other, ears twitching. "I hope they come back," Pook whispered.

	"They will," Saav replied.

	“What’s happening here?” asked Bart. “Seems we’re running into ones like us all over the place.”

	Pook shook her head. “I don’t know. Maybe we can find out somehow.”


----------



## CatPat (Feb 27, 2016)

“We haven’t found anything about the clowder over here,” said Belle. “All Bart and I found were just a few odd Celtic and Egyptian tales. Nothing about unusual cats here…not sentient ones, anyway.”

	“Well, and a few fables about flying cats in what’s now Eastern Europe. We don’t know how we got here, though, to the USA. That seems to be the missing link,” added Bart.

	“Yeah, I know,” Saav said. “We looked too. Mom even went to the library, but no luck.”

	They watched while the woman and her cat disappeared into the bookstore/coffeeshop, The Daily Grind, across the street. Reluctantly, the cats and Belle hopped off the windowsill and returned to the little laptop on the counter, and began hunting for a cat screensaver. They found one, and while it was downloading, Belle asked about Africa after studying the antique globe on display in the shop the night before with Bart. They searched for information about Africa and began reading the web pages and looking at the maps and pictures.

	The three older cats were so engrossed in helping little Belle learn that when Carrie's key slid into the lock, they all jumped. Bart breathed a sigh of relief.

	"We saw a magic lady!" Belle exclaimed. "She's coming back with her cat."

	"What?" Carrie blinked. 

	“Yes! With her cat!” Belle said.

	“Ohhh no, not that weirdo who dresses up in the black robes and carries that stuffed panther or cougar or whatever it is? I thought she was in therapy,” sighed Carrie. “Don’t tell me she’s back!”

	“Not quite, Carrie. We heard about her,” Saav told her. “This is someone completely different.”

	Pook and Bart described the pretty redhead with the cat who had come by earlier, and what had happened.

	"Oh my," said Carrie. "Definitely not the weirdo, then. Where did she go?"

	Bart nosed across the street. "To the bookstore over there."

	"Then we better look like we're open," Carrie smiled, opening the curtains and putting her sign back out. Then she went to her Jeep, and brought in a large box and a bag.

	The cats watched intently. "What's that?" asked Belle.

	"Hmm. I don't know. Let's see what it is," Carrie smiled. She put them on the counter and opened the bag first. "Oh. Here's some wireless cards, a couple of nice jump drives, oh, and some computer cleaning stuff."


----------



## CatPat (Feb 27, 2016)

"We only need one card, for Pook’s and Saav’s laptop. You have two," said Bart.

	"We need two. You always need to have a spare on hand. You ever misplace one of these at three in the morning?”

	“Gee, I’d have to think about that,” smiled Bart. “Um…no.”

	Carrie laughed at him. Bart winked at her.

	"But why two?" asked Belle.

	"Well," said Carrie, opening the box and pulling out a laptop computer. "What else would you connect this thing to for Internet?"

	The cats stared. Belle started to say something but was stopped by a short hiss from Bart.

	"Yes, Bart and Belle, it's yours," smiled Carrie, putting it in front of them on the counter.

	Belle gasped. Bart's eyes grew huge. It was a used laptop that looked brand new; a little bigger than the girls', but the same name brand. Belle put a paw out to it, then snatched her paw away.

	"Go ahead, open the top. It's yours," Carrie assured her.

	"Wow!" said Bart, as Belle lifted the top and opened it up. Pook and Saav gawked.

	"That's cool, Carrie!" said Pook. “That’s better than ours!”

	“It sure is,” Saav smiled happily. “Neat!”

	Carrie smiled. “Justin’s coming over to install the wireless router in just a few minutes. This card is for you girls, and this one is Bart’s and Belle’s. Now, see, everybody can be online.” 

	She plugged the power cord in. “Fire it up, Bart.”

	Bart pawed the power button and it sprang to life. Carrie moved a small mahogany Shaker-style breakfast table behind the counter next to her desk, and moved both laptops from the counter to the table, where they would be out of the way. A pretty little walnut stationery box held the jump drives and cleaning items. Then she placed a very colorful, room-dividing Oriental screen around it, making a private little computer nook for them. In front of the screen, she placed a pair of rubber plants to distract from the space between the screen and the wall where the cats could slip back and forth.

	“Ooooo,” said Belle. “I like the dragons on that.”

	"What's that for?" asked Bart, indicating the screen.

	"How am I going to explain cats using computers to my customers?" Carrie asked him.

	He blinked. "Oh."

	"That might be a challenge," said Saav.


----------



## CatPat (Feb 27, 2016)

Ralph poked his head through the door. "Cats! Bart! Belle! Lunchtime!" he boomed.

	In all the excitement of the morning, Belle forgot herself.

	"Wow, great! I'm starving!" she said, jumping from the counter.

	Ralph turned white. Carrie stared at Belle. The cats froze.

	Crap! Bart thought, and hissed at Belle. Belle cowered.

	Pook and Saav shuddered. Carrie’s heart made a sickening thunk in her chest. Ohhhh nooooooo!

	Ralph’s eyes narrowed as he studied the cats at his feet, his gaze finally resting on Belle.

	"Did that kitten just say that?" Ralph asked.

	Carrie nodded, as her throat went dry. It was too late.

	Ralph stared at Carrie, thunderstruck. Then a look of slow realization stole over his face.

	"I'll be damned. My mother was right all along," Ralph said, a huge grin spreading from ear to ear.

	"Y-your mother?" Carrie stammered.

	"She always said, 'Of course animals talk. You just have to believe.' She believed. I guess I did too. I take it this is something you all don't tell people, right?"

	"Right."

	"I'll never tell. People would think I was on something, anyway. Let me guess. The other ones talk too."

	Carrie nodded, but she knew Ralph, and she trusted him. She knew he wouldn't even tell his wife.

	“Who all knows about them?”

	“You, Joyce, and me,” she replied.

	“No one else?”

	Carrie shook her head. “Not a soul.”

	"Well, isn't that something." He looked down at the cats and little Belle, whose drooping head told them how ashamed she was. "C'mon, Belle, don't look so sad," he said, and scooped her up into his arms. "I'll make you a deal. If you get tired of talking to these folks over here, you can always come over and chat with me."

	Ralph winked at Carrie. She relaxed noticeably, relieved. This must have been something meant to be, and Carrie always thought there was something especially kind-hearted about Ralph. Belle purred in Ralph's arms as he carried her to the restaurant, the cats following the jolly man to plates


----------



## CatPat (Feb 27, 2016)

heaping with seafood and, of course, plenty of vegetables for one growing kitten.

	Carrie sank to her desk chair behind the counter, still shaken. Ralph had taken that pretty well, she thought. She couldn't be mad at little Belle. Belle already knew she had made a bad mistake, and one not likely to be repeated. The little ones have to learn, she knew. Well, it was meant to be, or it wouldn't have happened. Whether it was meant to be that Ralph learned the secret or Belle needed to learn not to talk around other people, or both, it was meant to be and that was that. Carrie wondered about Joyce, holding on tightly to that secret for almost a year. And what had made Carrie ask her if the cats could talk those months ago? Rumors of talking cats from a fellow she hardly knew at all shouldn't have been enough to stir her curiosity that much. But Pook and Saav knew Carrie, and trusted her. Carrie wondered if Joyce had fussed any more at the little cats after she picked them up that afternoon.

	Probably not. She was known for keeping her head and she obviously understood things that weren't exactly understandable, much less explainable. Carrie always felt closer to animals than people, even her husband, and she wondered about that. Why was she more comfortable around her dogs at home or her cats at work? She'd never been able to figure that out. Why were every one of her few friends pet owners? Ralph had cats at home and for many years had even had a horse. Did his cats talk? Did they use his computer? Did they join internet cat-owners’ groups?

	Am I losing my mind?

	If she kept this up, she'd drive herself nuts. She sighed. She needed to stop thinking about it. 

Justin walked into the shop, providing a welcome interruption to her thoughts.

	“Hi. You okay? You look upset,” he said, 

	“Oh, I’m fine, just thinking about…new ventures,” she laughed, trying to sound casual. Justin looked at her closely, and decided she must be a bit tired.

	“You’ll do just fine,” he said with a smile. “Well, let’s get you wireless.”

	“Great,” she replied. She watched as he hooked up the router and made sure it worked with his laptop.

	“Want me to check your laptop connection?” he offered.

	She suddenly realized it was behind the screen with the other laptop. That would be impossible to explain. He’d think she was crazy for hiding


----------



## CatPat (Feb 27, 2016)

two laptops back there with no room for a human to work on them. “Ahh, no thanks, I think I can handle that. If I run into a problem, I’ll call you.”

	“Okay. Well, you’re all set. Let me know if you need anything,” Justin said, turning off his laptop and getting up from the floor next to her tower.

	“Thank you, Justin. I will,” she promised.

	“Off to the next problem,” he smiled, and went out the door.

Carrie sat back down, worried. That was close. She sighed and got up, put on some coffee, and wondered if the woman with the cat was coming back today.

As if on cue, the shop door opened with a jangle of bells, and a stunning redhead with dancing green eyes poked her head in.

	"Hi! May I bring my cat in with me or would you rather he stay out here?" she asked, smiling.

	What a smile, thought Carrie. "No! Don't leave him out, bring him in," Carrie replied. "Pets are welcome here.”

	What am I doing, she thought. Of course. The magic woman, Belle had said. 

	"Oh thank you! His name is Meows, and he'll stay on my shoulder,” she said, coming in. The big grey tabby seemed to smile at Carrie.

	“He’s beautiful,” said Carrie. “May I pet him?”

	“Certainly.” 

	Carrie reached up and scratched the cat’s ears. Meows purred at her loudly.

	"Would he like a bite to eat? My cats here are next door feasting on seafood. Ralph always has plenty of leftovers,” Carrie offered. 

	"Would you like that, Meows?" the woman asked her cat. Carrie swore she saw the cat nod. “I think he’d love a little something right now. Thank you!”

	"C'mon, we'll get him a plate," said Carrie, rising and going out the back, the lady and her cat following her. They went into the kitchen. "Ralph, you got an extra plate? Seems we have a visitor."

	"Sure!" Ralph replied, reaching for a plate. The cats on the floor looked up.

	"Oh, I saw these dear faces in your window when I came by earlier," she said, kneeling to pet them. Meows jumped off her shoulder and sat down, waiting for a plate and looking like he was trying not to drool. The cats purred at this lady's gentle petting, and Belle looked up at Meows and put out a little paw.


----------



## CatPat (Feb 27, 2016)

Meows gave her a whisker-kiss, and she purred and rubbed against him. Carrie felt the big grey tabby was happy. Could he talk? One of us, Bart had said.

	Ralph came over with a plate and set it in front of Meows. The cat looked at Ralph gratefully, and began his lunch, eating slowly, taking care not to be messy.

	"Now he's a handsome one," Ralph smiled. He scratched Meows's ear and went back to work. The other cats and Belle returned to their plates, and Carrie led the woman out, pointing out the cat doors and assuring her the shop cats would make sure he got back after lunch.

	"I love your shop here," said the woman. She introduced herself as Suzanna Pearson, and told Carrie she had just bought the huge Victorian house on the corner half a block from Carrie's shop, and was starting to turn it into a cozy bed-and-breakfast. She was planning to live behind the enormous house in what used to be the caretaker's cottage, and was remodeling that, too. The property had stood empty for over two years, and badly needed updating. For now, Suzanna was staying in a suite in one of the hotels downtown within walking distance to her new enterprise.

	Carrie listened to her singsong voice, and Suzanna's laughter was infectious. Carrie introduced herself, and Suzanna told her she wanted to give the house its original pre-WW1 look, and was interested in antique lamps, furniture, and anything else Carrie could think of.

	"I am so NOT an interior designer," Suzanna admitted. "But I want this place to be as close to perfect as I can get it."

	"I can help," said Carrie. "When you're ready for the decorating, I'd like to see the place and we can go from there. Meanwhile, these may help."

	She went behind the counter and got several catalogs out and piled them on the counter.

	"Oh goodness," laughed Suzanna. "I didn't know there is so much out there."

	"Well, a lot of these are copies and reproductions of the originals, but they are really, really good ones. It's ok to have a few reproductions in with the real antiques, as long as they're high-quality. Plus, it'll save you some money. Take these home and look through them, and get some ideas."

	Suzanna looked alarmed. "Don't you need these?"

	"No," said Carrie, shaking her head. "I have more copies of those back here."

	"Oh, okay, thank you. This will really help," smiled Suzanna. "This is all so exciting."


----------



## CatPat (Feb 27, 2016)

"I'm glad you bought that place. I hated seeing it just sit there, and I can't wait to see it all fixed up and vibrant."

	The two women chatted a little longer, and Suzanna looked around the shop, asking about items here and there, admiring many, and talking about her plans for the property.

	After their lunch, the shop cats waited for Meows to finish, then led him back to Carrie and Suzanna. They piled in through the cat door, talking away.

	Carrie and Suzanna looked at each other.

	"I knew this morning," Suzanna said with a wink. "None of yours spoke to us, but I knew."

	"Thank you for lunch. It was delicious, and I enjoyed it very much. I also am enjoying the company of your cats," Meows said politely to Carrie.

	Carrie stared at him, then smiled. Gee. Why am I not really surprised? Have I become so jaded now?

	"You're - you're welcome," Carrie stammered. She looked at Suzanna. "Is he always like this? So proper?"

	"He puts his 'people manners' on when we go out. When we're home, he slurps and belches and scratches just like everyone else," Suzanna laughed. Meows smiled. Bart laughed.

	"We act like slobs everywhere," said the big orange tabby.

	Meows shrugged. "I like making her look good." He nosed at Suzanna.

	"I'll tell ya, she looks great with you on her shoulder like you were this morning," said Pook.

	"Hey," said Bart. "Wanna see our new laptop?"

	"It would be a pleasure," Meows replied. The cats all headed for the table behind the screen, and disappeared, whispering so they couldn't be heard by humans in case another customer came in.

	"Oh, they use computers too," Suzanna smiled. "I had to get Meows a laptop, too. He wouldn't stay off my computer and I started needing it more, so the only answer to that was to get him his own."

	"It's so amazing, these cats...using computers, reading, talking, educating themselves, knowing what they know...I've only had Bart for five months, and Belle was adopted just Christmas Day. Pook and Saav aren't mine, they belong to a friend who kept their secret for almost a year. Pook was the one who broke the secret to me. Her owner never said a word."

	Suzanna nodded. "Meows spoke to me after I had him for about three days. He was only seven months old. Scared the crap out of me, but then I


----------



## CatPat (Feb 27, 2016)

realized what a gift I had. He's three years old now, and you folks are the only ones who know about him. He told me we would know if we ran into others like us. They must have talked over lunch."

	Meows poked his head around from behind the screen. "Yes, we did. We had a most enlightening conversation." He disappeared back behind it.

	Suzanna snickered. "Damn cat ears."

	Carrie shook her head with a smile. “Pook and Saav spoke to Bart first. Then…I don’t know. It’s very odd, the feral cats coming through last year and moving on like that. And only certain people finding the talking, sentient ones. Weird.”

	Suzanna narrowed her eyes at Carrie. “Your two and the other two all come from the Ash Mountain clowder?”

	“They have a name?!” Carrie felt a chill.

	“You didn’t know?”

	“Do I look like I know?” asked Carrie, annoyed.

	Suzanna reached out and patted Carrie’s shoulder. “I’m not being coy. I am being careful. Only those who actually have these cats are supposed to know the tale, and I believe yours here are of the clowder.”

	“What tale?”

	“About where they came from. Who and what they are.”

	“Can you start at the beginning?” Carrie asked. 

	“Sure,” said Suzanna, eyeing the coffeemaker. “But it’ll cost you some java. Can’t tell this kind of thing without coffee.”

	“Sounds like I don’t want to hear it without having a well-stocked bar at my elbow,” muttered Carrie, getting up.

	Her new friend laughed. “Well, it’s a bit early for that, I’m afraid.”

	“Like hell it is,” said Carrie, going behind the counter and pulling out a tiny bottle of Courvoisier cognac. “How about it? You driving?”

	Suzanna shook her head. “No, walking. You?”

	“Depends upon how weird this story is. One, I’ll be fine, it’ll be out of my system by the time I close up. More than one, I call a cab.”

	“What cab? There’s a taxi service here?”

	Carrie laughed and got out two brandy snifters, then pointed toward the back of the store.

	“Police department’s right across the alley. They’ve taken me home before when my car died on me and when I broke my arm in the alley, and the chief lives close to me and can bring me in, or Ralph can, it’s no problem,” said Carrie, pouring a fairly generous amount into both glasses.


----------



## CatPat (Feb 27, 2016)

“Ah, okay. Good. I don’t think you’ll need more than one, though. It’s not that scary,” Suzanna assured her.

	“Sure. I’ll be the judge of that,” Carrie replied, and handed Suzanna a glass over the counter. She pulled up a couple of chairs to a small end table, set out her “Closed” sign, and locked the shop door, leaving the key in the lock inside. The two women raised a toast to cats, sipped, and the cats stole out from behind the screen.

	“Excuse us,” said Meows. “Suzanna, my friends have not heard the tale. They were separated from the group before they were able to hear it. May they listen in, please?”

	“Of course,” replied Suzanna, raising her glass to them.

	Bart eyed the cognac. “Perhaps some ice cream for us might be in order?”

	“Okay,” agreed Carrie. She got up and went to the little refrigerator she kept in the back, and came back with vanilla ice cream for them. She put the bowls on the floor around the end table so the cats could have their treats and listen in easily.

	“The Ash Mountain Ferals, as they are officially called, began in England in the days of King Arthur and the Isle of Avalon. There was a very young farmer living on the west coast of Wales who was said to have some very special powers. In fact, it was said at the time he was a healer, and some claimed to have seen the great Taliesin riding out to meet with him in the groves,” began Suzanna. “The young man’s name was Garaen, and one night he was summoned to the town in the middle of the night.

	“One of the town’s richest merchants’ daughter was ill with a fever, and the merchant begged the young farmer to do everything he could to save her, and that he would pay the young man anything he wished if he would save her life and restore her health. Garaen told the father he would try, and if she did survive and get well, they would discuss and agree on a payment later. If she died, the merchant owed the farmer nothing. So the deal was struck, and the young man went in to the daughter’s bedside.”

	Suzanna paused to sip her cognac, then continued:

	“She was about dead, and after examining her, he realized that there was only one thing he could do. It was risky at best and involved a spell, and it had to be done exactly right or there would be disastrous results. He stepped back out of her room and told her father what he had found and the conclusion to which that had led, and after some thought, the father asked the healer about the spell. Garaen told him about it, and since it took the two of them to do it, he explained what the father’s role in the spell was.”

	“What was the spell?” asked Belle.


----------



## CatPat (Feb 27, 2016)

“Ssssshhhh!” hissed Bart.

	“No one knows,” replied Suzanna. “It’s never been attempted since, and after a time no one remained who knew about it. Anyway, so the young man and the father go into the daughter’s room, and – “

	“What was her name?” Belle wanted to know.

	“Eliana,” said Suzanna. “So, they start the spell, but unknown to the healer, the father did not believe in magic or spellwork and halfway through the spell, he got nervous and very frightened, and became convinced the healer was actually trying to harm his daughter and take her from him. As I said, if the spell is messed up, well, here comes disaster. 

	“The door to Eliana’s room had been left open, and in walked a cat. The father went nuts, taking the cat’s presence as a sign that his daughter was being harmed somehow, and suddenly he fell over with a stroke, dead, just like that. Garaen and Eliana, because Garaen believed and Eliana was the object of his ministrations, turned into sentient cats.

	“They knew they couldn’t stay in town, so they ran to the hills, and there they lived and started a family. The clowders grew from them, ending up in Europe and, later, Egypt, by ship. The cats were caught and put on board to keep the rats under control, and in 1492, on the Nina, the Pinta, and the Santa Maria….”

	“That’s how we got here!” Pook cried.

	“Exactly,” smiled Suzanna.

“Holy cow. That’s a wild one,” Carrie muttered. “And I thought Jack and the Beanstalk was weird.”

“Makes sense, though. If you find it hard to believe in magic, you’re going to have a hell of a time believing in sentient cats. Ask someone who’s a real witch or a Druid if their cats talk to them exactly as yours do. They’ll look at you as if you’re out of your tree,” Suzanna explained.

“Well, that’s true,” nodded Carrie.

“What was the father’s name?” asked Belle.

They all smiled at her.

“No one knows,” Suzanna replied.

	The cats finished their ice cream and went back to the computer.

	Carrie laughed. She went over to the coffeemaker on the end of the counter. "Would you like some coffee now? That wasn’t quite as scary as I thought it might be.”

	"Actually...." Suzanna checked her watch. "If you haven't had lunch yet, would you join me for a bite?"

	"Sure," said Carrie. "I'd love to."

	Meows stuck his head out again. "May I stay here please?"


----------



## CatPat (Feb 27, 2016)

"Yes," smiled Suzanna. "If it's okay with Carrie."

	"Of course. They're having fun."

	"Okay, you can stay. Just be good and don't break anything or make a mess."

	Meows looked insulted. "Far be it from me to make a mess in a fine establishment such as this," he sniffed, and disappeared again.

	Carrie's eyebrows went up. Suzanna laughed.

	"That's a polite way of saying go jump," she whispered to Carrie.

	"It certainly is," Carrie agreed, putting her coat on and picking up her purse.

	The afternoon flew by for the cats. Meows turned out to be a wealth of information as well as an excellent and patient teacher, and little Belle absorbed the maps of the world as fast as Meows could show them to her. Then she wanted to learn about the oceans, then volcanoes, and from there she learned about earthquakes and hurricanes. Meows seemed never to run out of interesting facts and he answered her incessant questions simply and accurately. They took another break around three, when Ralph called them for a snack. Meows and Suzanna were very happy to find Carrie and the cats, and the two women were fast friends by the end of the day. When Joyce arrived to pick up Pook and Saav, she was glad to meet Suzanna and Meows, and to share their secret with them. Meows was sorry to see two of his new friends leave, but Joyce promised she would bring them over the next day, Saturday, for a visit. Carrie asked Suzanna to bring Meows over any time she wished, and he promptly asked if he could visit on Saturday. It would be New Year's Eve, and they decided to have a little party for all the cats that afternoon in the store. 

	Carrie told Joyce that Ralph now knew of the cats' amazing abilities, and she wasn’t upset at all, though Belle did apologize. It wasn't necessary, Joyce was comfortable with Ralph and after all, she felt Ralph deserved to share the exciting secret because he was so good and generous to the cats. Also, Pook had spoken suddenly without warning to Carrie, so Joyce understood how sometimes it happened, but to the right people. Carrie and Suzanna agreed with that, too. Joyce, along with Carrie, was also very impressed with Meows's 'people manners'.

	When everyone left and Carrie, Bart and Belle were left, Belle looked around. 

	"Sometimes it seems empty in here when all our friends leave to go to their forever homes," she sighed, nuzzling Carrie's hand. Carrie looked down at the tiny blue-eyed kitten.


----------



## CatPat (Feb 27, 2016)

"It does, doesn't it, little one?" she replied, petting her.

	"Don't worry, we'll be meeting them on the computer later," Bart reminded her.

Meows was going to add them all to his contact list so they could chat and he could continue to teach Belle and answer all her questions from home. Bart was eternally grateful to Meows for that.

	"It's been quite a day," said Carrie. "We made some new friends."

	"I'm glad you and Suzanna get along so well. I never see you with friends much at all," said Bart.

	"I don't really have many friends," Carrie said. "I just work all the time when Kyle's away."

	"Well, it's good for both of you. Suzanna's only been here a few weeks, and she doesn't know anyone, and she's almost as busy as you, getting that place in shape down there."

	"I like them a lot," said Belle. "Meows is so smart!"

	"He really is. He's an entire Encyclopedia Brittanica on paws," Bart agreed. "I knew he was smart when I saw him from the window this morning."

	Down the street half a block away, Suzanna let Meows off her shoulder and plopped the pile of catalogs on the desk next to her computer in their hotel suite.

	"Whew. I have a lot to look at," she told the cat.

	He nodded. "True. But I think you found the right person to help you with it. And you've got me, too. You know I'll help."

	She smiled that dazzling, warm smile of hers, and scratched his chin. "I know, and I appreciate you. Hungry?"

	Meows gave her a helpless look. "After all I ate today? You should have seen Ralph's idea of a 'snack.' Not right now, Suzanna, maybe later. But thank you, anyway. Where'd you and Carrie go for lunch?"

	"Oh, down to that little Chinese restaurant a couple blocks from the B and B. They have a great lunch buffet."

	"That's nice. Looks like you two get along real well," he replied, hopping up on the nightstand on his side of the bed where he kept his laptop. Meows pawed it on. "I'm adding my new friends to my messenger. I never use the thing, but I stuck it on here anyway just a few days ago just in case I needed it."

	"Good thing you did," she said, and turned on the news on TV and picked up a catalog and put it on the little sofa. She went to the tiny kitchenette and put on a kettle of water for tea. "You guys seemed to get along really well."


----------



## CatPat (Feb 28, 2016)

Meows laughed. "That little one, Belle. She's a smart little thing. She learns so quickly and pelts questions at me so fast I can barely keep up with her. Bart's a good guy. The half-grown girls are pretty funny. I liked their owner, too."

	"Yeah, that's a bunch of nice people. Nice little town, wonderful people...beats the heck out of the big city. I'm glad to be out of that ratrace. Here, I can walk to work...and it's safe. I hardly ever use the car any more." She flopped on the sofa. "Finally. Forty years of the big-city claustrophobia is over. I feel like I can breathe again."

	Meows, pawing in his new friends' addresses, smiled to himself. As for me, he thought, nearly three years of seeing you stressing out is over. Now we both can breathe again.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 28, 2016)

I'm still reading and loving this...


----------



## Dawgluver (Feb 28, 2016)

It's delightful!  Keep 'em coming, Cat!


----------



## CatPat (Feb 28, 2016)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'm still reading and loving this...



Isn't this wonderful? My English is getting better again as I read each page!

I learned a new phrase last night. Joyce watched me copying and pasting this and she hugged me. She said, "This is a real labor of love, Cat. I'm really honored you would do this for me."

A labor of love is when one does a hard task for someone one loves. I love her, and I love you all, and I love her book. There is much love in this labor, yes?



Dawgluver said:


> It's delightful!  Keep 'em coming, Cat!



I shall! I do as much as I can in the evenings when my work is all done. I am so very happy you like this!

With very much love poured onto each page I post for you all and Joyce,
~Cat


----------



## CatPat (Feb 28, 2016)

*Chapter 5 – Sunshine Inn*

Pook and Saav made a beeline for the front door of their house when Joyce let them out. She opened the door, and they scooted in, looking for their canine sister. They always worried about her and missed her when they were at the shop. Ruffie, the big wolfdog, came out from the back, yapping happily in greeting. They rubbed against her legs and traded whisker-kisses and head-bonks. The little girls then raced back out to the kitchen, where Joyce was cleaning out her lunchbox. 

	"What's for dinner?" asked Saav, hopping up on the kitchen table.

	Joyce looked at her. "You pigged out on seafood and hush puppies all day and you're still hungry?"

	Saav smiled and belched. "Yes."

	Joyce shook her head. “Might want to get you checked for tapeworms.”

	“She doesn’t have worms, Mom. Look at her. She just had another growth spurt,” Pook pointed out.

	“Yep,” said Saav proudly, stretching. “I am getting a little bigger.”

	“Well, you sure are,” Joyce smiled, and petted the preening Saav.

	Pook jumped up beside her. "Would you believe Belle likes veggies? Today she was eating salad! I'm talking lettuce, carrots, rabbit food. Gaaahhhh! And you wouldn't believe what broccoli does to her."

	"I can just imagine," said Joyce, wrinkling up her nose.

	“They all joined our forum today,” Saav announced, swatting at the peppermill on the table. “We made them their own sections with forums for their blogs, pictures, stuff they write, whatever, like our personal forums. Meows wanted a special forum for his book reviews, Belle wanted a section on poetry, and Bart wanted a spot where he could post pet news. Kinda neat!” 

	“Well, good, that will be interesting to read,” said Joyce.

	"What did you think of Suzanna and Meows?" Saav asked.

	"Suzanna is gorgeous and seems to be so interesting. I hope we see much more of her. Meows is a perfect little gentleman, and seemed to really take to Belle."

	"Yeah," said Pook, smoothing her whiskers with a paw. "He's kinda like a mentor to her, teaching her about all kinds of things. Meows is real smart."

	"Carrie needs a good friend like Suzanna," added Saav. "She spends too much time alone."

	"I know she does. I wish I didn't have to get up so early, otherwise I'd try to get over to her house more during the week," said Joyce.

	"So what are we going to be doing for our cat party tomorrow?" asked Pook.

	"Probably eat a lot and visit," Joyce laughed.

	"Sounds like fun to me. We're good at that," said Saav with a giggle.

	"Can we give presents?" Pook asked.


----------



## CatPat (Feb 28, 2016)

"Well, sure, if you'd like to." Joyce smiled at Pook. “What did you have in mind?” 

	"Just a little something for Meows and Suzanna. They're new here, and we didn't get to have Christmas with them," Saav explained.

	"Yeah, and they were here on Christmas, and probably spent it alone in that hotel room," Pook added.

	"Yuck. I see your point. Okay, we'll find them something nice before we go. It may be a week late, but at least it's something," nodded Joyce.

	After a dinner of homemade chicken soup and salad, Joyce, Pook, and Saav sat in the living room. Joyce was on her laptop editing some pictures, while Saav helped Pook with her class assignment online.

	Pook finished her class project, and sent it in. She turned the computer over to Saav, who had a short story to finish.

	“I hate this,” Saav snarled, bringing up her document.

	“You hate what?” asked Joyce.

	“Writing this crap,” replied the black cat.

	“What crap?” Joyce leaned over and looked at the screen. “Ohhh…you have to write a love story.”

	“Makes me want to retch,” grumbled Saav.

	“That’s why I’m not helping you with this one. Any more of that and I will retch,” said Pook. “That’s disgusting.”

	Joyce read it. “Why, that’s not bad at all. Just a little kissing, is all. I’ve seen worse.”

	“Phooey on that. I think it’s horrible. They’re gonna get run over by a train,” muttered Saav.

	“That’ll work. A terrible tragedy,” said Pook. “They aren’t real people anyway.”

	“Geez! That’s awful!” exclaimed Joyce.

	Saav giggled. “What do you think, Pooks? Passenger or freight train?”

	“Freight trains are heavier, aren’t they?” Pook asked.

	“Oh, Pook! You’re not helping,” Joyce said, wincing.

	“I said I wasn’t helping with this one in the first place,” said Pook. “Go for it, Saav.”

Saav sighed, frustrated. “I would, but the instructor might hate it and I need a good grade on this to keep up my average.”

	“Oh. But Saav, we’ll never graduate,” Pook pointed out.

	“So? That should make you not want to do your best to learn?” asked Saav.

	“Well, no, of course not, but if you really wanted to mess with the instructor and do it, you could and it won’t hurt you,” said Pook.


----------



## CatPat (Feb 28, 2016)

“I know,” smiled Saav. “Sometimes just knowing I could really mess with him is enough for me.”

	“Geez, you two,” sighed Joyce.

	“Think about it, Mom. If you knew you could really get away with pulling stuff on people, would you do it just to do it or would just knowing you could do it be even funnier to you?” Saav said.

	“I think just knowing would be funnier,” Joyce replied.

	“Exactly,” nodded Saav. She looked back at the screen, pawing the keyboard. “Now here comes the train…”

	“Saav!” groaned Joyce.

	“Go, Saav!” Pook cheered.

	Saav laughed at them. “See what I mean? Just knowing you can is all the fun.”

	“You should be a psychiatrist, Saav,” Pook observed.

	“Naahh. But I am going to mess with the wedding plans in this, though,” Saav said, typing away.

	“Now what?” asked Joyce.

	“They just ran over a skunk on the way to the church.”



	The next morning, they stopped by the animal supply store on the way to the shop and found Meows a couple cat toys, some treats, and a soft blanket with kittens on it. At the mall, Joyce found Suzanna a pretty green sweater and a matching scarf. Then she picked up snacks and goodies at the grocery store and headed for the shop.

	Pook and Saav bounced in through the cat door, anxious to see how Belle was after her first visit to the vet. "Happy New Year’s Eve!" they yelled as they ran in, startling Carrie and Suzanna.

	"How'd it go, Belle?" Pook asked the kitten, giving her a kiss.

	"Ugh! They got this thing called a thermometer, and you're not going to believe where they put those! That thing--"

	Saav interrupted her quickly. "Oh, we know about that. How many shots did you get? Were you good?"

	"I got a couple shots and I was good. Then I had to take a pill for worms! Ew! But she was nice and gave me treats when it was over," said Belle.

	"Merry belated Christmas," said Joyce, dropping the brightly-wrapped packages in Suzanna's lap. She looked up, surprised. Apparently Carrie had


----------



## CatPat (Feb 28, 2016)

the same idea, as there were more packages for Suzanna and Meows on the counter.

	Suzanna shook her head. "Oh my! We're getting spoiled!"

	Meows patted the packages on the counter gently, smiling. "We didn't have a Christmas this year...until now, thanks to our new friends."

	"Well, open those up," laughed Carrie.

	Ralph poked his head in. "Happy New Year's Eve!" he boomed. "Here, Suzanna, for you." He handed her a generous gift certificate from Lowery's Porch. 

	Her eyes widened. "My goodness! Thank you!"

	Meows smiled. "I can taste those leftovers now. Thank you, Ralph."

	Ralph laughed, and petted all the cats and little Belle. "Speaking of leftovers, your plates are ready," he said to them.

	"We'll be right over," Bart replied.

	"You guys go on over. We'll start on the snacks here," said Carrie. 

	"Okay," said Belle. "But don't open those til we get back, okay?" She nosed toward the presents.

	"Yeah, we don't want to miss that," nodded Pook.

	The humans laughed at the insatiable curiosity of the cats.

	"Okay. Hurry back," said Suzanna. The cats flocked toward the cat door and headed for their plates in their usual corner of the restaurant.

	When they returned, Suzanna and Meows opened their gifts. Carrie had given 
Suzanna a lovely painting of her new little town, painted by a local artist. Meows received more treats and toys, and a different graphics program for his computer. They enjoyed the gifts, but more than anything, they enjoyed the company on New Year's Eve. The cats retreated to the laptop behind the screen after the gifts were opened, and Belle began asking questions again...this time about Russia.

	Joyce shook her head with a smile. "I don't think little Belle will ever run out of things to ask questions about."

	Meows stuck his head around the screen. "I quite agree with you, Joyce," he said, and disappeared back to the computer.

	The humans laughed.

	"Damn cat ears," Suzanna smiled.

	The little party broke up around 6:00 in the evening. Carrie's husband, Kyle, was due home for three days in a couple of hours, and Carrie was stopping at the store for some champagne on the way home. Suzanna and Meows were headed back to their suite at the hotel to call Suzanna's little sister, who lived in Vermont. Joyce headed home too, for she had holiday


----------



## CatPat (Feb 28, 2016)

calls to make and Justin from the computer shop was coming over later to watch the ball drop in Times Square on TV.

	They shared one last sparkling grape juice toast, and wished each other a Happy New Year.

	Bart sighed after they left. He was stuffed on the cheese and slices of summer sausage they had at the little party, and there was Belle, eating again.

	"You're going to explode one of these days, you know that?" he said.

	She turned to look at him with a parsley sprig hanging out of her mouth. "No I'm not," she mumbled around it, and returned to her plate, gobbling and slurping up the macaroni salad and raw vegetables. He smiled at her, rolled his eyes and settled down for a bath and a catnap. Belle was already much healthier-looking now, putting on weight and filling out. She was learning as fast as they could teach her, absorbing everything, and besides eating, Bart and Meows agreed that learning was her next favorite thing to do. She would spend hours on the computer, Googling words and finding facts; saving pictures and maps; downloading E-books and working on spelling, grammar, and math. History was a favorite now, as well as reading plays, and in Pook’s and Saav’s forum, she was learning to keep a journal. She was incredibly smart and Bart was proud of her.

	No one mentioned her misstep with Ralph, and no one would. Belle felt badly enough about it, so there was no need to make her feel worse. And, they all realized, Ralph was very special to the cats, and the idea that now the cats could be themselves around him as well and express their gratitude for his delightful plates and other things he gave them actually made all of them more comfortable. Humans are pretty neat, Bart thought, washing his face and peeking at little Belle still eating noisily. Well, at least this bunch was. He'd spent the first part of his life on the streets, where the humans weren't so nice all the time, and he knew how lucky he was. Belle knew how blessed she was; she still found it completely awesome that she had plenty to eat and a warm, safe place to live. Bart was grateful that she didn't have to endure almost two years out on the streets like he did; cold, hungry, and unloved. Still, Belle's close encounter with Anna's car on Christmas Day had frightened him. That was bad enough. He curled up on his big catbed, content, and took a nap.


"Look at these lamps, Meows. What do you think?" Suzanna pointed to a page in a catalog and turned it toward the big grey tabby.


----------



## CatPat (Feb 28, 2016)

He wrinkled his nose. "A little frilly. You're going to have guys in these rooms too, you know."

	She sighed and turned the page back. "How about these?"

	"Now, that's better. I don't feel like I should be clutching a lace hankie if I sat next to those."

	Suzanna laughed at him. "That's an interesting visual -- you and a lace hankie. Kinda like me and a jackhammer."

	"Speaking of mechanical things, have you thought about getting rid of that silly car of yours?" he asked.

	"Why is my car silly? You used to like it," she replied, confused.

	"Oh, I can just see you hauling lumber and paint around in that Mercedes with the leather interior."

	She looked at him. "Oh my! I hadn't thought of that."

	"I know. You might want to."

	"Guess I should trade it in on a truck," said Suzanna. "That would be a lot more practical."

	"That would be my first guess," he smiled.

	She returned his smile brightly. "You know, you're pretty smart...for a cat."

	"And you're pretty clever...for a human," he retorted with a wink. 

	Shaking her head, she reached over and scratched his chin. "Well, I guess we go truck shopping after New Year's Day."

	"Why wait til then?" Meows walked across the bed to his nightstand and pawed his computer on. "We can get an idea of what you'll need and prices now. This way, you go to the dealership knowing exactly what you want and don't want, which reduces your chances of falling prey to a pushy salesman and ending up with something you aren't happy with."

	"My, you use that little cat brain of yours well," Suzanna marveled.

	"Just part of my feline charm," Meows grinned. "First, let's see what your car is worth...


        The holidays were over, and the little village returned to its usual sleepy pace. Except for one part of Main Street; the big Victorian on the corner lot buzzed with activity. Hammers rang out, saws screamed, and men yelled over the racket. Suzanna went back and forth in her new blue Toyota 4WD pickup truck between the house and the hardware store, fetching everything from paint and ladders to decorative outlet covers and curtain rods. She made trips to and from Sullivan's Antiques and Gifts, picking up lamps, tables, chairs and other things that Carrie either found for her or ordered for her. A week later, she and Meows were able to move into the


----------



## CatPat (Feb 28, 2016)

tiny 2-bedroom caretaker's cottage in the back, as it was in good shape to begin with. The last renters had taken care of the little place very well, and after a little remodeling and new appliances and a good cleaning, it was ready for Suzanna and Meows to call home. However, Meows hated all the noise going on practically in their front yard, so he stayed with Carrie in the shop during the day, still teaching Belle and visiting with Bart, Pook, Saav, Carrie and Ralph. He was also becoming quite attached to Ralph's endless plates of goodies. Suzanna was in and out of the shop sometimes as many as three or four times a day, and always had lunch with Carrie. Joyce dropped Pook and Saav off now every day during the week after little Belle asked her to, and they settled into a pleasant routine. On Saturdays if Joyce had a lot of errands to run, Pook and Saav came to the shop, and on the first Sunday of every month, all of them, humans and cats, had lunch at Lowery's Porch with Ralph and Brenda. 

	The entire town watched the changes to the big Victorian B&B, and the day after Suzanna and Meows moved into the caretaker's cottage, her sign arrived and was put up. Until now, she hadn't told anyone -- not even Meows -- what the name of the new B&B would be. She did, however, hint that it had something to do with how she felt on New Year's Eve. Now it was up for all to see:

	Sunshine Inn -- Bed And Breakfast.

	The day the sign went up, Justin tied a bottle of champagne to the porch railing and flung the bottle against a corner of the brick foundation and pronounced it christened. The small crowd of shopkeepers and passers-by who stopped to watch the sign go up cheered as the bottle broke and wished Suzanna the best of luck in her new venture. By now almost everyone in the tiny downtown area knew her, and everyone liked this vibrant, happy woman with the dazzling smile. 

	The first day of March saw the grand opening of the transformed B&B, and Sunshine Inn was officially in business. It looked incredible, and the staff, hand-picked and supervised by Suzanna, were professional and bursting with pride to be working there. Within just a couple weeks, Sunshine Inn was booked full through August, due to effective advertising and promotion -- masterminded by the eternally-researching Meows. Now that the inn was open, the group of friends at the shop saw a lot less of Suzanna and missed her breezing in and out, but she always came to have lunch with Carrie and to say a quick hi to Ralph and the cats. Carrie was busier now, too -- with the inn open, many people asked Suzanna where various items decorating the B&B came from, and she sent them to Carrie. In turn, Carrie often sent her customers to Sunshine Inn to see what a


----------



## CatPat (Feb 28, 2016)

particular antique looked like in a residential or commercial setting. Sometimes they ended up making a reservation for a night or two at the inn. Bart called it "commercial back-scratching." Belle loved the tasty breakfast leftovers Suzanna always brought at lunch, and Carrie enjoyed seeing the successes Suzanna was now experiencing.

	No one would have ever guessed this was the same angry, depressed woman Suzanna was two years ago. With her marriage collapsing and her husband forcing her to sell her part of the law practice they had started together, she vowed to get out and do what she wanted to, where she wanted to, and how she wanted to. The divorce settlement was simple; there were no children, and with her share of their assets, she was able to pull together her Sunshine Inn. It was all hers. No bank or mortgage company owned so much as a book of matches on the property on the corner, and already it was a success. It was exactly what the little town needed, and part of the reason for its success was the fact that Suzanna asked the shopkeepers and townspeople what they wanted in a B&B...and she listened. Interspersed with the antiques and the 19th-century look, local potters and artists, woodcrafters and even a luthier had display cases of their handiwork scattered throughout the big 10-bedroom house, the space provided free of charge with the name of the artist and the address and phone number. This gave them free advertising, and in return, Suzanna enjoyed the variety of items that just added more flavor and interest to Sunshine Inn. She had no staff problems. She paid the staff well and, with Meows's help, found a group health insurance policy that was affordable for her, and free for them. Hopefully soon with savings, she would be able to offer them a retirement plan. 

	She didn't miss her former life of courtroom arguments and, later, domestic arguments. It was a relief to be out of the city and in her own space with only what she chose to have in that space, not what she was forced to have or accept. Never again. She didn't even bring any of her law books with her. Instead, she packed what she could into her car and left, on the hunt for the perfect place to start over. It took ten months before she stumbled into the tiny town of Stony River, named after the river that snaked its way through the middle of town, providing picturesque scenes of whitewater rushing over rocks and boulders.

	Now, with spring in full swing in the mountains of North Carolina, she stood on her tiny cottage porch looking at the back and side of the big B&B, swelling with pride.

 Sunshine Inn -- Bed And Breakfast. No Vacancy. Pets Welcome.

 Meows came out and jumped on the porch railing and put a paw out.

	"Yep. You did it, Suzanna," he smiled at her.


----------



## CatPat (Feb 28, 2016)

She looked down at him, then scooped him up, holding him close. He always knew exactly what she was thinking.

	"Not by myself. I had a lot of help from a lot of great people, especially you," she replied softly.

	He purred, and Suzanna watched as the day staff arrived and quietly went in.

	"Time for work," she said, picking up her purse. Meows nosed her hand and went down the street toward the shop as Suzanna went to greet her staff and guests.


	Pook and Saav came blasting in through the cat door into the shop, ready for fun and food.

	"Watch out!" yelled Carrie.

	The cats saw the puddle too late and tried to stop, but skidded and bounced off the opposite wall. Belle gasped. Bart laughed. Meows frowned, and Carrie threw her hands up.

	"Dang, what happened in here?" asked Pook, seeing the huge puddle and the mop leaning on the counter next to Carrie.

	"Roof leak. It rained last night," said Bart. 

	"Oh-oh, did anything important get wet?" Saav asked.

	"No, thank goodness," Carrie replied, mopping up more water. "But before it does, I have a fellow coming to fix the roof today."

	"Good," said Pook, shaking the water off her paws.

	"I'd hate for anything to be ruined," said Saav. She loved looking at the beautiful things in Carrie's shop.

	"Me too," smiled Carrie. "How's your Mom?"

	"She’s doing okay. Just busy at work, and working like crazy on her column at home," Saav told her.

	Carrie nodded. "I can understand that. I saw that series of articles she’s doing on the town council candidates and the issues. Pretty informative – I like it.”

	Ralph poked his head in. "Good morning! Hey, what happened?"

	"Roof leak," said Carrie.

	"Yuck. I had one a couple years back, remember? Ruined the carpet. Glad you didn't put in carpet," he said.

	"So am I. I thought about it, though."

	"If you need any help, let me know," Ralph smiled. "Cats! Bart! Belle! Breakfast is ready!"


----------



## CatPat (Feb 28, 2016)

"Yay!" shouted Belle, hopping down from the counter. She was bigger now, and on her way to looking like the sleek, healthy feline Bart believed she would be.

	"Thank you very much, Ralph. I am sure it will be, as always, delicious," Meows said in his usual formal way, going past Ralph toward the kitchen. Meows never did leave his people manners at home, even among friends in the shop.

	Ralph smiled and shook his head. "You're most welcome."

	The rest of the cats thanked him as usual, and went to their plates. Purring, they dove into the fried catfish, steamed shrimp, crab cakes, and plenty of coleslaw, salad, tomatoes and broccoli for Belle.

	They were back in the shop washing up after their tasty breakfast when suddenly Suzanna burst in, her eyes wide.

	"Oh, Carrie, you're not going to believe what's happened!" she cried. "The front parlor is just about destroyed!"

	"What?" Carrie turned pale, and led Suzanna to a chair. The cats froze, staring at Suzanna. "What happened, Suzanna?"

	Meows ran to her as she sat down and he jumped into her lap, looking up with worried eyes.

	She cuddled him to her. "Apparently a couple stayed in the B&B last night who weren't married to each other. The woman's husband was driving back early this morning from a business meeting, intending to surprise her by coming home earlier than expected, but he saw her car and his best friend's car parked at the B&B. They were coming downstairs holding hands when the woman's husband confronted them at the bottom of the stairway, and I guess she was trying to calm the men down and got them in the parlor, then all hell broke loose and the guys started beating the heck out of each other and ruined the parlor. The lamps are all broken, the vases are in the floor just shattered, the bay window curtains are ripped down, most of the furniture is in pieces, and there's coffee and water all over the carpet. I have the insurance guy coming in to see it and I took pictures, but I'll have to wait til later to get the cleaners in. It's awful! That beautiful room! And Tracy Poole's pottery display case and all her dishes and goblets are broken. What am I going to tell her? The police came and I asked if they could be charged for damage to property, and they were, but it's going to be awhile til the court date. It's awful!" Suzanna was almost in tears. She hugged Meows closer. The other cats gathered at her feet, and little Belle put a paw out and patted her ankle.

	"Oh, I am so sorry, Suzanna," murmured Carrie. "But thank God no one else was involved, and you and your staff didn't get hurt."


----------



## CatPat (Feb 28, 2016)

"It'll take forever for the insurance to pay. I won't be able to make that room look right again until they come through. I'm just now getting to where I am making a profit. People expect to be able to use that parlor, it's part of the package of Sunshine Inn," said Suzanna sadly.

	Carrie reached out and hugged her friend, being careful not to squash Meows. "I know what we can do. We can have that room looking incredible again by ten o'clock tonight."

	Suzanna looked at her. "That's impossible, Carrie. You can't do it. I can't do it in that time. The time it took to do that room, I can't even do it in two days."

	"Oh yes we can. Get the cleaners in there the minute the insurance guy leaves, and we'll have it looking perfect by ten o'clock. You go back to the B&B now, and just wait. Trust me," smiled Carrie.

	"What are you going to do?"

	"What any neighbor would do. Trust me. Now get on back there and I'll be over soon," replied Carrie, giving her friend another quick hug and helping her up. 

	The moment Suzanna left, Carrie burst into action. She pulled the curtains closed, set out the 'closed' sign, and picked up the phone. The cats watched as she began calling every shopowner she knew downtown and told them what happened to Sunshine Inn's parlor. Four big fellows from the lumberyard showed up and Carrie began selecting replacement items from the shop and the back room. The guys began putting these in two big pickup trucks, and Carrie ran to Ralph's and told him what happened. Up and down the street, 'closed' signs came out and doors were locked as the shopowners left their stores and headed toward the B&B. 

	Carrie opened the passenger side door to her Jeep. Just before shutting the shop door, she called the cats. They ran out of the store and jumped up into the Jeep, and she closed the shop door and locked it. She pulled out of her space and drove to the inn, where she parked in the back behind Suzanna's truck.

	They all piled out, and saw the insurance car leaving and the carpet-cleaning van pull in. Carrie went inside with the cats, and there were the shopowners and other townspeople getting the broken things off the floor and moving the intact furniture and other pieces into the foyer so the cleaners would have a clear floor. Suzanna stood in the doorway of the formal dining room, looking completely shocked as all her new friends worked hard to clean it up for her. Guests were helping as well.


----------



## CatPat (Feb 28, 2016)

She saw Carrie, and the cats scattered to the library, where they gathered in the doorway watching everyone bustling about. Carrie went to her.

	"My God, Carrie, look," she breathed. "I can't believe this. You did this. Look at all these dear people. They told me not to help, to relax, that I'd just be in the way."

	Carrie smiled. "This is normal for us. Something happens to one, it happens to all of us. Now, look out the window."

	She turned, and her hand flew to her mouth as the two big pickups pulled in with the furniture and other things from the shop. "Oh my God. I can't afford this, Carrie. Not yet."

	"What do you mean you can't afford free furniture? Honey, that stuff is free -- but I know how you operate, so here's the attached string. You put up a little sign somewhere in the room saying some of the items in this room are for sale and to ask you which ones. Then the person wanting it buys it from you. You call me, tell me what's been sold, I hightail it back here with a replacement and pick up the money -- minus ten percent commission for you. Now tell me you can't afford it."

	Suzanna stared from the trucks to Carrie, back to the trucks, and back to Carrie. She threw her arms around Carrie in a bone-crushing hug. "Oh my God, Carrie. Thank you. Thank you. But not the commission. My commission, as you put it, will be the time I get to not lose this room waiting for the insurance check. That could take six weeks."

	"If that's what you want," said Carrie.

	"Yes, please. This is incredible!" she exclaimed. "I can't believe you people."

	In the library doorway, the cats smiled. 

	Ralph arrived shortly after the carpet cleaners left with two huge floor fans. They put them on opposite ends of the huge room and opened the windows and turned them on.

	"These'll have you dried out in less than two hours," he told her. "By six o'clock tonight, you can put the furniture back."

	"Thank you, Ralph," said Suzanna, still amazed. She hugged him. 

	"I'll be back," he promised, and whooshed out the door.

	The morning staff offered to stay over without pay and help put the room back together, and one by one, the shopowners and townspeople left, hugging Suzanna and wishing her luck, promising to return and see the new look of the parlor. Ralph brought out a small buffet for the staff and the guests of Sunshine Inn, getting Sam Murray, who owned the steakhouse at the end of Main Street to help with the non-seafood items. The two men set


----------



## CatPat (Feb 28, 2016)

it up in the spacious kitchen where there was room for everyone to help themselves. The cats had quite a feast, as the guests and staff found them to be totally charming.

	Joyce stopped by to help after work, and after dinner, the carpet was dry. In came the furniture and lamps, and after much discussion and rearranging, the room was done at nine-thirty. Suzanna put up the curtain rod and the new curtain in the bay window, and at last, they looked in from the wide doorway.

	The room looked much like it had before. Tracy Poole's display case sat filled with her new pieces, something very special to Suzanna; Tracy had refused her offer to buy the broken ones and had even provided an antique display cabinet she had sitting in her attic. She hauled it down, cleaned it up, and it sat in its own place now, its curved glass doors and glass shelves sparkling, the mahogany wood shining. The glass and wrought-iron lamps, the chairs, and the little loveseats and couch were inviting, and the vases filled with lovely silk flowers. No trace of the fight remained, except for a little change in the decor. 

	Carrie looked at her watch and smiled. "Told ya," she whispered to Suzanna, who was still in shock. She hugged Carrie.

	"Thank you. I can't believe this. It's beautiful," she breathed.

	"Champagne, anybody?" Peggy Bright, the head breakfast cook who had stayed, waved a bottle. Just then, Ralph and Sam came in, and saw the parlor.

	"It's time to celebrate!" Ralph boomed. "I'll help you serve it up."

	Sam gawked at the room. "Holy cow! That looks great!"

	Everyone agreed heartily, and went into the dining room for a toast to the new parlor.

	It was after 11pm, and Peggy, the last to leave after helping clean up after the buffet, bade Suzanna good-night and closed the kitchen door behind her. The guests had gone to bed. Suzanna stood in the doorway of the front parlor, looking at what she felt was a miracle. Meows rubbed against her legs, purring. 

	"Penny for your thoughts?" he said.

	She reached down and picked him up and cuddled him. "Someday, Meows, someday, somehow, I am going to find a way to pay these wonderful people back. Somehow."

	"Put a little sign over the doorway," said Meows.

	"A sign?"


----------



## CatPat (Feb 28, 2016)

"Yes. The Friendship Parlor, Dedicated to the People of Stony River Who Made It All Possible."

	Suzanna laughed and kissed him. "I will! That's a good start! But I want to do more."

	"I know. Like you said, it's a start. And don't worry, you'll always be able to help people around here. News travels pretty fast when someone's in trouble. Your turn is over. Unfortunately, someone else will need help next, and on it goes," he said gently. "Life is a circle."

	"Life is wonderful," she replied simply, and turned all but two lamps off. "Let's go home."

	As they stepped out the kitchen door heading for the cottage in the back, she turned and looked at her sign in the front, and sighed happily, thinking how lovely the parlor looked now.

	She would make that sign herself, and put it up tomorrow.


----------



## CatPat (Feb 28, 2016)

End of Chapter Five.

With love,
~Cat


----------



## CatPat (Feb 28, 2016)

*Chapter 6 – Sunshine the Inn Kitty* 

The Friendship Parlor was a hit. The word spread that she had a room dedicated to the townspeople, and they flocked to see it. Tracy Poole's pottery sold out many times over and a few items of Carrie's were sold, but no one wanted to take those out of the room until Suzanna was able to replace it with her insurance money. Cars clogged the driveway, and more and more people made reservations for a night or two. Even Sam booked two nights there in the fall as a surprise anniversary present to his wife, Lydia.

	"We've been married thirty years," he laughed. "She deserves something special for hanging in there with me."

	He got a large discount. Suzanna made up some lie about a special running that particular week, two nights for the price of one. He fell for it. That's one little private victory, she thought, smiling to herself.

	"I heard that," whispered Carrie behind her. "You little fibber."

	Suzanna whirled, and blushed. "Was it that obvious?"

	"Let me put it this way. I think he was too distracted with the idea of doing something special for Lydia to notice. However...do us all a favor and don't become an undercover cop or anything, ok? You aren't too convincing."

	They both laughed. "I think I'll just sit tight here and run a B&B," smiled Suzanna.

	"Ready for lunch? I brought Caesar salads and homemade lasagne."

	"Oh, I'm there," said Suzanna, picking up her purse, and the two women walked out the back toward Carrie's shop.

	It had been a week since the disaster in the parlor, and as Suzanna sat in the shop enjoying Carrie's cuisinary talents, she remembered it.

	"Remember about this time last week?" she said.

	"Do I ever," Carrie said with a shiver. 

	"I thought it was the worst day of my life, but it turned out to be the best day of it."

	Meows smiled from the counter, where he was leisurely washing his face. Little Belle was next to him, hoping to snag some salad.

	"Funny how that works," he pointed out.

	"How far are you booked up now?" Carrie asked.

	"Up to the week before Thanksgiving, believe it or not."

	Pook looked up. "You got beds in there. How come you don't have cats?"

	Suzanna looked at her.

	"Yeah," said Saav. "What if you have guests who like cats but their cats, let's say, don't travel well or something and they can't bring them? They'd miss them."

	"Like a cat away from cat," smiled Bart.

	Meows glared furiously at Suzanna. "I'm not sleeping with strangers!"


----------



## CatPat (Feb 29, 2016)

Carrie and Suzanna laughed. "I wouldn't make you do that, silly. I'd miss you! But I think it's an idea, we could rescue a couple kittens from the pound, and socialize them real well and offer their company to the guests," Suzanna replied.

	"That would be an excellent advertisement for Sunshine. That would really get peoples' attention," said Meows.

	"Um...I hate to rain on this parade, but I see a few things wrong with this picture you might want to address," began Bart. "One, you're going to need half the bedrooms -- maybe six of them -- to be cat-free. People have allergies. Also, along that line, the cats should stay out of the front parlor, the dining rooms, the library, and the study. The back parlor, the sunroom, the porch part of the kitchen, the hallway, and the basement would be where they could go. That utility room down there is huge and heated, so they'd always have someplace warm to go. And another problem is, kittens are fine, but you might want to try finding a well-socialized, friendly young adult cat or two to begin with, then bring in the kittens."

	Suzanna took Bart's little speech in. "Okay, I follow. Those are sound ideas, Bart. I'll definitely give it some thought."

	"Or, we could keep them in our cottage in the back and completely off the first floor. If a guest wants a cat, maybe it needs to stay in that room at night, and be let out back to the cottage when the guest is out. It'd be a lot of cat-toting back and forth, but he's right, the allergy thing could be a problem and you don't want to be sued," suggested Meows.

	"That's probably a better idea," nodded Bart. "Also, you do allow dogs, and a cat roaming the halls might be a problem for some dogs."

	Pook and Saav agreed. "That would work a lot better," said Pook. "You don't want a screaming cat and dog fight waking everyone up at two in the morning."

	"Make sure no one on your staff is allergic to them," added Saav.

	"That I do know. None of them are allergic to animals," said Suzanna. "I had to make sure they weren't because Sunshine is already pet-friendly."

	"I think it's a neat idea. You also might want to think about hiring an extra person to change the litterbox in the room and refill the water and food bowls. It might have to be an on-call thing or part-time, since you might not have guests who want cats every day," Carrie suggested.

	"Oh, yeah. Well, the budget looks good, I actually can hire a couple more people if I need to at this point," Suzanna said.

	"Wanted: Professional cat-toter with own litterbox scoop to work at cat house," smiled Meows.


----------



## CatPat (Feb 29, 2016)

They laughed. "My ad agency, there," Suzanna quipped, pointing to Meows. 

	"I think it's a neat idea," Carrie said. "Adds a homey touch."

	"Maybe I can start with one adult cat and see how that goes," Suzanna said.

	Meows nodded. "That would be nice."

	"Can you get along with just a regular cat?" Suzanna asked Meows.

	"Oh, certainly," he smiled. "May I go with you to pick one out?"

	"I wouldn't dream of doing that without you."

	They finished lunch, discussing advertising approaches and how to fit those in with the existing ones for Sunshine. Meows couldn't wait to find the cat, take pictures of it, and see what he could come up with for the new ads. After the cats relieved Carrie of any leftovers she might have to take home, Suzanna scooped up Meows and took him to the shelter.

	The lady at the front desk saw Meows on her shoulder and smiled. "Looks like he needs a friend," she guessed.

	Suzanna laughed, thinking this woman looked familiar. "He does. I thought I'd bring him along to pick his new friend out."

	"I'm afraid cats and dogs don't last long here," she sighed. "In fact, not a lot of the animals we take in here do. They get adopted almost as soon as they get here. We had a waiting list for kittens, and finally had to get them from another county. Puppies…well, we import those too.”

	Suzanna was surprised. "How is that? Usually shelters are overrun with unwanted pets."

	The lady smiled. "But everyone here who does have pets, they take care of them. They spay and neuter them. We always have been very short of any unwanted pets. It’s quite interesting, this town and these people.”

	"That makes your job a lot easier, doesn't it?"

	"Much easier. What are you looking for? I hope not a kitten. We're out, and another litter isn't expected for a while, and if there are only three kittens, they're spoken for."

	"An older cat, one that's real good with people," said Suzanna.

	"Wow, I have two. Now one, I think, is going to go to a lady when she comes back from vacation tomorrow or the next day. The other just came in yesterday. He's about a year and a half old, and he's a sweetheart," she said, getting up. "Let's go meet him."

	Then Suzanna saw it. The slight limp. The pretty long black hair. This lady had been on her hands and knees picking glass out of her carpet a week ago. Suzanna smiled. Victim number two, she thought.


----------



## CatPat (Feb 29, 2016)

The big cage she led them to had the most beautiful long-haired, cream-and-chocolate colored cat they had ever seen. 

	"He was just groomed this morning," said the lady.

	"What kind is he? He doesn't have the smushed nose of a Persian."

	"We're not sure, but we think some type of Persian mix. He's neutered, has all his shots, and I can make you a copy of his records from his former vet."

	"Why in the world would someone give up a beautiful cat like this?" Suzanna wondered. Meows purred so hard he rumbled. This one was the right one.

	"Oh, that part's a little sad. The lady who owned him had a stroke, and now she's in a nursing home, unable to care for him. Her daughter and grandchildren tried to keep him, but their dog didn't like him and after a few weeks, that wasn't working at all. So her daughter brought him here."

	"Can I hold him?" Suzanna asked. "Meows won't hurt him. I think Meows likes him."

	"Sure," said the lady, and opened the cage door. The cat came right up to them and meowed to be picked up. Suzanna scooped him up and put him on her other shoulder. Both cats purred so loudly she felt like she had an earthquake on her shoulders. This one couldn't talk, but he was lovely and affectionate, and she wouldn't have to worry about this one scaring any of her guests by suddenly opening his mouth and talking. He was a regular, sweet cat, and the way Meows was thundering away, she knew this one was it.

	"I'll take him," said Suzanna. The lady beamed.

	"I think you'll be very happy with him. Looks like he likes both of you...listen to those purrs."

	Suzanna followed the lady out. "How much is he?"

	"Well, he just got here yesterday, and so except for the grooming, we haven't really spent much on him at all. How about just a donation? Whatever you think you would like to give to help us pay the bills and keep doing what we're doing," said the lady.

	Suzanna opened her checkbook, wrote one out, and gave it to her, and the woman did a double-take.

	"Oh! This is quite generous," she said a little nervously. "Are you sure you want to do this?"

	"Yes. You're married, right?" Suzanna asked, seeing a gold band on her left hand. 

	"Yes, I am. Just got married last month," she said proudly.

	"Wow! How nice. Where did you go on your honeymoon?"


----------



## CatPat (Feb 29, 2016)

"Nowhere. We're saving for a cruise," she replied, smiling with anticipation.

	"Really? Hmm." Suzanna got her datebook out. "How would you and your new hubby like two free nights at Sunshine Inn in the fall, say the week around Thanksgiving? Call it a wedding gift. Everyone needs a little bit of a honeymoon," offered Suzanna.

	The lady's eyes flew wide. "Oh that's right! Now I know where I've seen you. You're the one who owns Sunshine Inn!"

	"Yes, and I remember you, on your hands and knees picking glass out of my carpet. I want to thank you, and do something for you."

	"But you don't have to do that!" the lady exclaimed.

	"How about the weekend after Thanksgiving? Will that work for you?"

	"Wow...gosh! Yes! We're both off that weekend."

	"Friday-Saturday or Saturday-Sunday?" Suzanna asked, her pen poised.

	"Um...Friday-Saturday? Is that okay?"

	"Sure, and I'll give you the room I usually try to give newlyweds. It's a lovely one with a fireplace and there's a Jacuzzi tub in the bathroom. It's especially cozy. I love that one. What's your name?"

	"Ellen Duckett. My husband's name is Ben. This is wonderful of you, Ms. Pearson. I can't wait!"

	"Call me Suzanna. And if you'd like to see the room first, I'll give you a tour when it's between guests in there."

	She shook her head. "Ben and I were one of the first ones there on your opening day, when that guy smashed the champagne bottle. We saw all of them, and I know which one you're talking about. I love that one."

	"Oh, good. Then I'll see you the day after Thanksgiving," Suzanna smiled. "And you'll see this little guy there. He's going to have a special role there."

	"Official mousecatcher?"

	Suzanna laughed. "Not exactly. Check out our ad in the paper in a couple weeks or so, and you'll see," she replied, and winked. "Thanks so much, Ellen. Thank you for helping me."

	"No problem," Ellen smiled back. "You need a carrier for him?"

	"No thanks, he'll be fine. It's only a couple blocks. Thanks again, see you in November."

	With a smile and a wave, Suzanna went out the door with their new housemate.


----------



## CatPat (Feb 29, 2016)

"I like him," said Meows when they got in the truck. The other cat curled up next to Meows on the passenger seat.

	Suzanna scratched the new cat under his chin. "How's the name Sunshine sound?"

	"Quite fitting, Suzanna. I like it. Hello, Sunshine."

	Sunshine looked at them, perfectly content, and Suzanna started the truck.

	The beautiful cat fit right into the little household behind the B&B. After a week getting used to his new home, it was time to introduce him to the staff, get the ads in before the deadline, and hire someone to take care of him.

	She needn't have worried about the last one. The staff was thrilled and offered to share the job. They loved the cat, and he seemed to like them. Luckily, he seemed to like everyone. When Suzanna took him to Carrie's shop, he got along fine with the other cats there, and didn't seem to really notice the other cats acted differently. He played with Belle and sampled Ralph's goodies, and he liked riding in the truck.

	Meows, after the first week, ended up being a little disappointed because Sunshine didn't talk. He brought that up one night as all three of them were piled on the bed.

	"Well, look at it this way," Suzanna said. "At least you two won't be fighting over the computer."

	Meows did the feline version of a shrug, which was twitching his ears and whiskers. "Maybe. But it would be nice anyway."

	"He's a regular kitty, Meows. And it's better. Remember when Carrie told us about Belle blowing their secret wide open to Ralph? You don't want panicking guests here, do you?"

	He thought about that. "No, I guess not. Not everyone understands it."

	"And also, if he did talk, and someone found out, and had less than the best of motives, he could be stolen and exploited. You don't want that either, do you?"

	Meows sighed. "No, I guess not. I think maybe it's safer for him, that he can't talk. But I like him...on a feline level. I just wish I could have a conversation with him, find out who he is. That kind of thing."

	"But you can. Just watch him. Notice his habits. Have you ever noticed he likes to curl up in the laundry basket? He likes our smell, he likes being associated with us. He follows us around all the time, so he likes people and other animals. You just have to watch him, and it's harder to do that than it is to talk to him...if he could talk. He also acted very friendly


----------



## CatPat (Feb 29, 2016)

toward everyone, and I think somewhere in his mind he understands what we want him to do here and he's trying to say, 'No problem, I can do this.' And I think he likes the idea, too. As if it suited his personality and his needs," said Suzanna.

	Meows looked at his sleeping feline friend. "I guess so. That makes sense. If I want someone to talk to, I can always raise the others on messenger." He brightened. "Then again, after hours online with Belle zapping me with questions and sending me on endless searches because of her insatiable curiosity and zest for learning, sometimes the peace and quiet is nice."

	Suzanna laughed. "I bet. But she is doing really well, from what I'm hearing."

	"She's doing wonderfully, as usual. Very bright little one. Pook and Saav, I found out, are math, science and technology wizards and Bart's strong suits are philosophy and sociology, politics and religion. Interesting fellow, he is. When Pook and Saav distract Belle enough, we have some very enlightening discussions."

	"That sounds very interesting," smiled Suzanna, thinking that discussions like that for hours on end would send her off the deep end screaming. She was glad Meows had the others to engage in that kind of activity with, and not her. She had gotten burned out on endless conversations like that with her peers in the law firm, and had to put up with stuffy, boring and arrogant fools who truly and completely believed they knew everything there was to know and then some. At least Meows wasn't like that. She had heard some of his discussions, and it seemed to her Meows spent more time trying to understand others' opinions rather than promoting his own. Unless, of course, he was asked. Or genuinely trying to help, such as his suggestion about trading the Mercedes. Practicality. More than once, she'd had reason upon reason to thank Meows for pointing her in the right direction. To show her gratitude, her license tag read MEOWS1. He was proud of that.

	"It wouldn't really be to you, but it is to me. I know how you used to say if you heard one more overblown opinion you were going to choke the person it came from. I don't blame you. Those people you used to hang out with in the city were the most insufferable creatures I had ever met. And by the way, most of the time, they were wrong. I'd go look stuff up on your computer that I had heard mentioned, and wonder why the American Bar Association even bothered with them."

	She was surprised at this. Again, he knew what she was thinking. "You went and looked it up? How come you never said so?"


----------



## CatPat (Feb 29, 2016)

"It was for my own information. I didn't think I needed to bore or upset you by bringing up those peoples' opinions. You already knew they were wrong, and there was never any need to revisit a useless argument. Besides, we had nicer things to talk about. Still do," he smiled. "Real things in our life. Sunshine and Sunshine Inn. Our cat and human friends, whose opinions we really do value and cherish. Our plans. What we want for dinner. Important things."

	She smiled. "You are the best friend anyone could ever have."

	"So are you. You take good care of me, too. You kept my secret for three years, til that day at the shop, keeping me safe. I think we make a good team." He looked over at the beautiful pile of chocolate-and-cream silky fur still sound asleep. "With a most impressive sidekick."

	She smiled and petted him. "I think you're right. As usual."

	Summer was on the way in the sunny days of June, and the big B&B bustled with guests in and out. The flowers and azaleas in the beds in front of the stores downtown were in bloom, splashing colors up and down the streets. Suzanna's insurance had come through, and again, there were changes to the Friendship Parlor. She had printed out flyers announcing the change and distributed them to as many people as she could, and the stores were passing them out to customers. And again, they all came to see it.

Today was the third of the seven days of the open house, and she was exhausted but jubilant. This room looked even better than it did before, so many folks had told her. That pleased her to no end.

	Sunshine the B&B cat was wildly popular. He hardly ever spent the night at the cottage now, and guests who had him in their room sometimes asked to buy him. Suzanna had decided not to charge extra for him in the room, but did ask that the guest leave a tip for the folks who took care of his box and fed him. The tip jar was often overflowing, and the staff enjoyed the extra money.

	Sullivan's Antiques and Gifts was booming too; with the success of the B&B parlor, it seemed to revive an interest in antiques and Carrie was busier than ever. Sunshine Inn was attracting a lot of attention out of their county, and more and more tourists were discovering the B&B in the charming little mountain town, and they were discovering the stores as well. Since the B&B opened, Carrie's business was up by 30% and still going. Lowery's Porch was closing an hour later now to accommodate the out-of-towners, and Ralph was delighted. Many people were doing better because of Sunshine Inn, and they never failed to tell Suzanna of the increase in business they had.


----------



## CatPat (Feb 29, 2016)

One of the oddest of these was the lumberyard. The owner, Padraig Brennan, an Irish immigrant from Galway, stopped by to tell her he appreciated her restoring the old place back to its former beauty. 

	"Really?" asked Suzanna, puzzled. Maybe he just liked looking at it, she thought.

	"Yep. Got a lot of these do-it-yourselfers around here who decided they needed sunrooms or wraparound porches after seeing what you did. They're adding dormers and all kinds of things. Great for the lumber and hardware business," he smiled.

	She hadn't thought of that. "Oh, my...that's great! I'm glad," she replied, delighted.

	He had shaken her hand and left, and she stared after him, amazed. Maybe this was good for the town, she thought. No one's complained yet. She hoped no one would.


----------



## CatPat (Feb 29, 2016)

End of Chapter Six.

More to come!

The next chapter made me cry and then feel so very good!

With love,
~Cat


----------



## Dawgluver (Feb 29, 2016)

Thank you Cat and Joyce!  Lovely book!


----------



## CatPat (Feb 29, 2016)

*Chapter 7 – The Curve in the Tunnel*

The phone rang at one o’clock on a Saturday morning, jolting Suzanna awake and startling Meows on the laptop. She grabbed it.

	"Hello? Carrie? What...I'll be right over." She hung up and flung herself out of bed. Sunshine was spending the night with a guest, and Meows jumped after her as she began to dress in a hurry.

	"What's wrong with Carrie?" asked Meows, worried.

	Ignoring the question, she asked, "What time does the Bear's Den close?"

	That was the closest local bar. "In about an hour," he said. "What's wrong with Carrie?"

	"Kyle just left her. We're going over there," she said, pulling on a shirt.

	Meows frowned. "Poor Carrie. Why did you ask about the bar?"

	"Because that's the only place I can think of that might sell me a little brandy, Carrie is horribly upset. He took the dogs."

	"Mind if I tell the others? I was on Messenger with them."

	"Make it fast. We're out of here as soon as I get dressed," Suzanna replied.

	He nodded, and went to the laptop and pawed away furiously. Suzanna didn't want to know what invectives he was using, because it was obvious he wasn't happy. He had the computer off just as she grabbed her purse and keys.

	"Let's go," she said, and he jumped to her shoulder. She strode quickly out to the truck, and he hopped into the passenger seat. Backing out a little too fast, her tires squawked in protest on the asphalt driveway. Meows's eyes widened, but he didn't say a word. They drove to the bar, and Suzanna went in while he waited. She returned a few minutes later with a small bag.

	"I probably broke several laws doing that," she said, backing up again and turning out onto the street. "But the bartender knows me. All he asked is that I wouldn't drive if I drank."

	Meows laughed. "Fat chance of that happening. You won't even get near a car when you've had a drink."

	"True. But this is for Carrie. She's upset."

	"Why did he leave her?"

	"I don't know yet. I can't imagine why he would. I never knew of any problems between them."

	"Are you sure the dogs are gone?" he asked nervously.

	"Yes, unfortunately. Damn these stoplights!" she cursed, slowing down for another one. "That's why you're coming this time. I may go back and get Bart and Belle and their stuff. I don't know. C'mon, light!"

	The light turned green, and she took off through the empty streets. Once out of town, she turned onto a narrow road that wound its way steeply


----------



## CatPat (Feb 29, 2016)

up a mountain, then into a driveway. Gravel was flying behind the truck as she willed the vehicle to go faster. They pulled up in front of a huge 2-story log cabin, and piled out. Suzanna grabbed the bag and Meows.

	"Remember, she doesn't have a litterbox. You'll have to let us know when you need to step outside."

	"Okay," said Meows from her left shoulder.

	Without knocking, Suzanna yanked the front door open and blew in.

	"Carrie!" she called from the foyer.

	"Up here," came the sobbing reply. Suzanna flew up the stairs in the direction of a lighted room and went in.

	Carrie was sitting on the bed, a box of tissues next to her. Suzanna didn't say anything. She put Meows and the bag down and sat next to Carrie and put her hand on her shoulder.

	"I'm here for you," she said simply.

	Carrie sobbed, and couldn't say much for a while. Then the whole story came out.

	Kyle was supposed to have spent the weekend at home with her. Instead, he stayed for a few short hours, telling Carrie he was leaving, and telling her she could have the house, half their savings and investments, the shop, her Jeep, and he would provide alimony for her.

	"He was so matter-of-fact, like we were discussing the weather, not the end of eighteen years of marriage!" cried Carrie. "And he said he was keeping the dogs. I was so numb by then I guess I agreed, hell, I don't know. Then he left."

	She began to cry again, and Suzanna looked at Meows. He was seething with rage as his snapping green eyes met hers. Kyle must be a real piece of work to do this to Carrie.

	"Honey, did he say why he was leaving?" asked Suzanna.

	Carrie shook her head. "Not a word. No reason, no nothing. Just that he was leaving, and said he would be back this week to get his personal things. He'd call and let me know when. That was it. Eighteen years -- poof! I can't believe it. I never knew he was even unhappy. We didn't fight or anything, we never have. I thought we had a good marriage, even if he was gone a lot."

	"Oh, no. I'm so sorry, Carrie. Here, wait a minute."

	Suzanna turned and gently touched Meows. "Meows, keep her company while I fix us a drink," she said.

	Meows promptly crawled into Carrie's arms and licked a tear on her cheek. Suzanna got up and took the bag downstairs with her.


----------



## CatPat (Feb 29, 2016)

"Carrie, can you get your dogs back? I know how much you love them."

	She shook her head. "No. They were actually his dogs until he started being away so much, and I guess they rightfully belong to him. I know he loves them, and he will take very good care of them."

	"Then I guess it's time Bart and Belle moved in here," he suggested with a smile.

	Carrie hugged him. "Yes. At least I have them, and you and Suzanna and the others."

	He looked up at her with sympathy. "It's not the same, though. But we all love you."

	Suzanna ascended the stairs and heard what he said. 

	"He's right, Carrie, we do love you," she agreed, handing Carrie a small glass of brandy.

	"Um, don't drink that yet, Suzanna," Meows said. "You have an errand to run."

	She and Carrie looked at him quizzically, then Suzanna realized what he was talking about.

	"Oh! I'll go get Bart and Belle and their food and box and what they'll need for tonight," she said.

	Meows nodded at Suzanna. "And I'll stay here with Carrie and take care of her til you get here with them."

	"Suzanna..." began Carrie. "Could you...would you and Meows be able to stay tonight too? I don't want to be alone."

	"Absolutely. I'll swing by the cottage first and grab some overnite stuff, then go get the cats. We can stay as long as you need us."

	"Thank you," said Carrie with a sob. 

	Suzanna leaned over and planted a sisterly kiss on the top of Carrie's head and set her drink down on the nightstand. "Meows, make sure she finishes her drink. When she's done, give her this one too. Be back in a bit."

	"Okay," replied Meows, patting Carrie's knee with a gentle paw. "I will."

	Suzanna yanked up her purse and sped downstairs and out the door. A second later, they heard the truck start, and then roll out of the driveway, going a little bit more slowly this time.

	"What a friend," said Carrie.

	"The feeling is mutual, believe me," smiled Meows.

	Carrie was quiet for a moment, sipping her drink. "I don't know what I'm going to do now."


----------



## CatPat (Feb 29, 2016)

The cat felt badly for her. "Of course you don't. This is a terrible shock to you right now, and your emotions and nerves are overloaded. Don't worry about it yet. Just take it one day at a time, and the answer will come."

	"Tell me something. Was Suzanna as bad as me when her husband left her?"

	"Absolutely. Probably even worse. You get to keep your shop; she was forced to sell out of the law firm and start over. But she did it, and she did a good job of it. You will too. You just don't see the light at the end of the tunnel yet because this tunnel has a sharp curve in it. When you get through the curve, you'll see the light," he assured her.

	Carrie looked at him. "What's the curve?"

	"Coming to terms with the circumstances and dealing with it head-on. That will take a while, after the shock and numbness and anger and grief wears off a little and you realize you're still alive and loved and a human being worth something. You'll get there, and then you'll know what to do."

	"You are a very wise cat. I'll remember that," she said, a little smile coming for the first time.

	"Nah, I just read a lot," he said, and winked at her. "Now be a good girl and take another sip or two of that vile stuff in the glass."

	That almost made her laugh. "Okay, Meows."

	Suzanna arrived back at Carrie's house in record time with Bart and Belle. They rushed up the steps to where Suzanna pointed, and piled on the bed. Carrie gathered them in her arms.

	"You okay, Carrie? Here we are," said Bart.

	Belle sniffed Carrie's tear-streaked cheek. "Oh, no, you've been crying."

	Bart bristled. "Did he hit you, Carrie? I'll shred him."

	"No, no, he didn't. I'm just sad, not physically hurt," Carrie replied.

	Suzanna appeared in the doorway. "Have you eaten anything yet?"

	"No, and I don't want to yet. But I'm starting on your drink now, which seems to help."

	Suzanna laughed. "Okay, give me your empty glass and I'll make myself one. Where do you want their box and bowls?"

	"In the utility room next to the kitchen. That will do for now. I don't want to think."

	"Gotcha." Suzanna winked, and headed downstairs. Belle looked around at the beautiful room with its warm log walls and rich colors.

	"Wow, you have a pretty house," said Belle. "It's so different from what you have in the shop."


----------



## CatPat (Feb 29, 2016)

"I didn't pick out the house or do the decorating," said Carrie. "Otherwise it would be quite different."

	"You can always change it," suggested Meows. Bart nodded, as Suzanna had brought them up to speed on the way there.

	"I guess so," she replied. 

	Belle kneaded the soft comforter, careful to keep her claws in. "This is nice and soft."

	Bart looked around. "This is the first time we've been here."

	"Me too," said Meows. "It is a lovely home, even if it is different from the shop."

	"Can we sleep on your bed with you tonight?" asked Belle.

	"Oh yes. Tonight and every night. If Suzanna brought your beds we'll take them back to the shop tomorrow, since there are four beds to choose from here."

	Belle's eyes widened. "Wow, that's neat! But I like this one. It's yours."

	"And yours too," Carrie said, tickling the kitten's whiskers.

	Suzanna came in with her drink. "The bowls and box are in, and so are the plates Ralph left. I brought those so they'd have their treats. Now where do you want me?"

	"Right now? In here with us. Later on, pick one."

	She smiled, and perched on the other side of the bed. "All right."


	Pook and Saav waited by the computer, but Meows, Bart and Belle never came back. 

	"I guess Suzanna picked them up too, on the way," Pook guessed.

	Saav sighed. "Think we need to wake Mom up?"

	"I don't know what she can do. It's almost four in the morning, and she’ll be up in a couple hours. We can tell her then, and maybe she can call Carrie later or go by the shop and see what's happening."

	"This is awful. Poor Carrie. I wonder why he left."

	Pook shook her head. "I don't know, Saav. I guess we'll find out later."

	"Well, at least Carrie's not alone. That jerk took her dogs!" Saav grumbled.

	"Look at it this way: she still has Bart and Belle. She might move them from the shop to her house, and bring them in every day to the shop," said Pook.

	"If she gets to keep the shop," Saav muttered unhappily.


----------



## CatPat (Feb 29, 2016)

"He's got his own business, and makes lots more than Carrie. He'll let her keep it. They'll probably split their stuff down the middle and leave it at that."

	"Yeah, I hope, but we've heard some pretty awful stories about separations and divorces. You can't help but worry when it's happening to your friend," Saav sighed.

	"I know. I'm just trying to put a more positive spin on it, though. We really don't have any facts right now, except he left and took the dogs, Suzanna and Meows are there, and she probably picked up Bart and Belle, since the dogs are gone. But we really don't even know that for sure; it just looks that way because none of them are online."

	Saav pawed at the keyboard. "I'm going to email them and tell them to email us as soon as they can. We don't know where we're going today, since it's Saturday. I'm worried."

	"Me too," Pook agreed with a sigh. "This is no fun."

	Joyce got up around 6:30 and walked out to the kitchen to put the water on for tea. Pook and Saav bolted from their vigil by their laptop and ran to her.

	"Mom! Kyle left Carrie last night," cried Pook.

	"Yeah and he took her dogs!" exclaimed Saav. "Come read this last IM from Meows!"

	"Whaaaaaaaat?!"

	"Come see," said Saav.

	"Okay," she said, following Pook and Saav to the livingroom, where the girls' laptop was set up for them on the coffeetable. Saav pulled it up, and Joyce read it.

	"Oh my God," she sighed. She glanced at the clock. "Carrie's probably had a long night, and it seems to me Suzanna would probably have stayed with her. I think as soon as they're up, one of them, probably Suzanna will call us, since they know you girls know just the beginning. Somebody will let us know how Carrie's doing."

	"I hate not knowing!" Saav fussed. 

	"I do too, Saav. But I'm sure she's okay. Like the IM said, we know Suzanna and Meows went to her last night, and I think if Meows had returned home, he would have IM'ed you. He didn't, so my best guess is that they stayed, and Bart and Belle may be there too. Suzanna's not the type to bug out on someone when they're down."

	Saav still looked disgruntled. 

	"Okay. How about I drive you to the shop right now. You girls can buzz in through the cat door and see if Bart and Belle are there. If not, then


----------



## CatPat (Feb 29, 2016)

we drive by the inn and look for Suzanna's truck. If it isn't there either, then I bet they are all at Carrie's. Fair enough?" Joyce suggested, yawning.

	"Now?" asked Pook.

	"Right now. As soon as I get some clothes on."

	Pook and Saav raced to the door and waited. Joyce dressed quickly, grabbed her purse and keys, and they got into her car. Their first stop was the shop. Pook and Saav bounded in through Bart's cat door, and the shop was empty. Bart and Belle weren't there, and Belle's box and their food bowls were gone.

	"Not there," Pook said as she jumped back into the car, followed by Saav.

	"Okay, then at least Suzanna picked them up and took them to Carrie. Next stop, Sunshine Inn."

	They drove by slowly. No blue truck.

	"Okay, Carrie's not alone," sighed Saav. "That helps."

	"Can we stay home and wait online for them to IM?" asked Pook.

	"Sure. Carrie always calls on my cell anyway," said Joyce. "We won't make a move until we hear from them, one way or another."

	That seemed to make the girls feel at least a little better. After a long, anxious night, they fell asleep in front of their laptop, waiting for the sound of the computer chime to alert them to an incoming instant message.

	Joyce tucked their afghans around them, and headed to the kitchen for tea. She let the dog outside to the fenced-in back yard, then took her cup and went out on her front porch to read the paper and wait for a call.


	June was an especially bad time to separate with all the weddings going on. At times Carrie thought she would scream if she heard "looking for a wedding present" one more time. In her home, Carrie felt like a stranger, a lonely stranger. If it hadn't been for Suzanna and the cats and other friends, Carrie would have given up and crawled under a rock, never to come out.

	One morning in early July, she pulled up in front of the shop, and something made her look up. She had just put the house up for sale; she didn't want to live in it any more, surrounded by all those memories. Not knowing where she would go when it was sold, she looked up at the second story of the building that held the restaurant and the shop. She and Ralph were the owners of that building, each owning half although Ralph's restaurant was almost twice the size of the shop.


----------



## CatPat (Feb 29, 2016)

They'd been there for fourteen years, and at times they tossed around ideas for the second floor, but never did get around to doing anything to it. But now...

	Her heart leaped. Bart and Belle looked up at her questioningly. Quickly, she opened the shop door and they went in. 

	She ran to the back room and up the steps to the unfinished second floor, which stretched from one end of the building to the other, empty except for dust. She paced back and forth, looking, squinting, checking the windows and the floor. It was sound enough.

	Carrie raced back downstairs and grabbed a sheet of paper and a pencil. Bart and Belle jumped up on the counter and watched. She was drawing out a rough sketch of a floor plan.

	"What's that?" asked Belle.

	"An idea. How would you guys like to live above the shop if I built us an apartment up there?"

	Bart twitched his whiskers and smiled. "I'd love that."

	"Me too," said Belle. "I always liked it here."

	Meows bounced into the shop from the rear cat door. "Good morning, Carrie, Belle, Bart. How are you all doing today?"

	"Wonderful! Carrie's gonna build us a house upstairs we can all live in!" exclaimed Belle. Meows and Bart traded a rather proud-big-brother look. She loved life and everything it had to offer.

	"Well, I need to know if Ralph would mind if I put in a little apartment over my part of the building. He owns half of it," said Carrie.

	"He'll be in the restaurant in just a moment. I saw his car pull up in the alley when I came in," said Meows. "Suzanna will be by in a few minutes. A guest accidentally cracked a lamp globe in the library and she needs to order a replacement. You can talk to her about your apartment plan, too. She did a great job with Sunshine Inn."

	"Yes, she really did," said Carrie. 

	Ralph poked his head in. "Good morning, cats! Morning, Carrie!"

	Everyone greeted him, and Carrie asked, "Ralph, do you have a minute?"

	"I have hours and hours for you, dear. What's up?" he smiled.

	"Would it be okay to build a small apartment just over the shop area so I can live there? I put the house up for sale."

	Ralph looked around, and frowned. "That's a good idea, but I have a better idea. Come with me."

	Carrie and the cats followed Ralph upstairs, and he began pacing off an area. "You see, I have almost twice the room you have downstairs. To


----------



## CatPat (Feb 29, 2016)

make it even, you should have the same-sized space up here that I have downstairs, which would leave room for a storage area for me. We both win. The space is divided evenly between us. You get a larger, more comfortable apartment, I get a storage space I really do need now that business has picked up so much," he explained.

	Meows looked at Bart. "Now that is exactly what I call fair."

	Bart and Belle nodded. "It is," Bart agreed.

	Carrie looked surprised. The question of who had how much space had never occurred to her. "Are you sure about that?" she asked him.

	"Of course! And it would make sense for you to build a place here. At least for now, in town, closer to your friends. Later on, if you get a house, a bigger apartment is a better rental investment than a smaller one, especially with the downtown location and alley parking right behind the police station. It would be a good start for you, a good investment later on, it raises the property value, and old dead space gets a function. What do you say?"

	"Go for it!" shouted Belle from the doorway, completely taken by Ralph's idea. 

	Carrie and Ralph laughed. 

	"I think I'll do what she said. I think I'll go for it," she said, smiling.

	"Then it's a deal? You build the apartment, I'll build the storage area?"

	"Deal," she agreed, and they shook hands on it with the cats as witnesses.

	"Well! Now! We finally settled on something for this floor after all these years," he boomed, as they headed back downstairs.

	"That's going to be a big apartment, though," said Carrie.

	"That's the whole idea," Ralph grinned at her. "I have a big restaurant."

	"And a very nice one with excellent fare," added Meows. 

	"Thanks, buddy. I'm glad you think so," Ralph replied. "Well, I gotta go cook. Cats! breakfast is ready!"

	They followed him to the kitchen, and Carrie turned and went into the shop.

	Meows had been right. She had gotten through the curve, and the light was now in sight.

	A week later, the din upstairs was unbearable. The cats couldn't stand it, and they stayed with Sunshine in the cottage behind the B&B instead of the shop. Carrie and her customers had to yell at each other to be heard, but no one complained. It was just as bothersome to Ralph's customers too, but people liked Carrie and were happy to see her move right into their midst.


----------



## CatPat (Feb 29, 2016)

Not only that, but in tiny towns like Stony River, news traveled fast and everyone knew Carrie's husband had left her and she hadn't been herself for weeks. But now she was bouncing back, becoming more like her usual happy self each day. Several asked to see the work going on and took a peek with Ralph or Carrie.

	Towns like Stony River don't forget favors either. Many people remembered Carrie's two truckloads of furniture for Sunshine Inn when the front parlor was damaged so badly and Suzanna had barely been able to make ends meet at the time. Over the years, she had helped others, giving valuable things away to auctions to help handicapped children and other charities, and her unfailing help to Ralph every year at Thanksgiving and Christmas. A family's home partially burned one year, and she provided two rooms of furniture and beautiful lamps and vases when they rebuilt. Some of the work on her new apartment was provided to Carrie for free or a much lower cost. The electrician installed heavy-duty copper wiring and charged her for the cheaper aluminum. Somewhere along the way he forgot to charge her for labor. Paint and lumber from Brennan's Hardware, for some reason, was missing from the bill she got. Somehow she got twice as many windows as she paid for. Half the town was laughing up their sleeves as they'd see her go argue with people about the bills, and they found it hard to keep a straight face when they told her the bill was correct, she must be tired, oh well, if it's a mistake, it's a mistake, who cares...and Carrie was totally confused.

	"Nothing is adding up right," she told Suzanna one night over dinner at Suzanna's cottage.

	Suzanna was in on the whole thing too. "Really? Are you sure?"

	Carrie looked offended. "I've kept my own books for over fourteen years. I know mistakes when I see them. These bills are wrong."

	"Well, if you're not being overcharged, I wouldn't worry about it if they refuse to do anything about it. Mistakes do happen, and people do like you, so maybe they really don't care if you didn't pay full price for something. How many times have you given huge discounts to people and given things away? Sometimes it just comes back," explained Suzanna.

	"Not like this it doesn't. I've always paid my way."

	"And you do. Sometimes life has other ideas, or it's karma, whatever. Don't worry about it. It's going to be a great apartment! The cats are going to love it," Suzanna said, trying to change the subject. Carrie was in for a real surprise in a couple weeks, and Suzanna was the orchestrator of that one. If Carrie didn't quit fussing about the bills, Suzanna was going to be unable to keep a straight face. She really didn't want to blow it, it was going too well. Carrie was totally befuzzled.


----------



## CatPat (Feb 29, 2016)

"Oh, yes they will. They're helping to decorate too. Don't ever give Belle free rein over decorating your place, Suzanna. It'll look like a really gaudy brothel."

	Suzanna laughed. "I'll bet. She loves bright colors."

	"I can't believe it will be ready to move into by September! They're days ahead of schedule."

	Her friend nodded. "They're not building a house, so rain doesn't bother them. The little balconies in the front and back are really nice touches."

	"Ralph likes it too. He's been such a wonderful help with this, and he's using his accounts to get me a really neat stove and refrigerator at a real discount," Carrie said. She sighed. "I can't help but think how great this little place is going to look. And you know why? Because it's mine. All mine."

	Suzanna nodded. "That's what I love about the inn and all here. It's an incredible feeling."

	"That it is," she agreed. She looked out the window at her Jeep in the driveway, and another thought struck.

	"What's out there?" Suzanna asked, following her gaze.

	"Something else that needs to be changed," said Carrie.

	"The Jeep? What's wrong with it?"

	"Kyle picked it out for me two years ago. I never wanted a Jeep. I wanted a Subaru station wagon. He said the Jeep was better, but I still like the Subaru better. That Jeep's kinda high off the ground and can be hard to get in and out of," said Carrie.

	"Well, then trade the thing in on what you want. Whatever's practical for you. You don't want to get stuck with anything you don't want in your life ever again," smiled Suzanna. "You are creating your own world this time."

	"Yeah, I guess I am, aren't I?"


	Two weeks later, a truck pulled up to the back of the store, and the driver went to Carrie in the front.

	"Are you Carrie Sullivan?" he asked.

	"Yes," she said, coming around the counter. "May I help you?"

	"Where do you want the Jacuzzi?"

	"What Jacuzzi? I didn't order a Jacuzzi. I ordered just a regular bathtub."

	"Hmm. Says here that order was cancelled and this replaces it, and shows you paid for the difference," he said, showing her the paperwork.


----------



## CatPat (Feb 29, 2016)

"That's not right," said Carrie. "I didn't pay for it. There has to be a mistake. Besides, a Jacuzzi won’t fit.”

	"There isn't any mistake here, ma'am, see? And it’s the style that fits in a conventional tub space.”

	"He's right. There is no mistake," said a chirpy voice behind them. Carrie whirled around and saw Ralph and Suzanna. "The paperwork's faked," laughed Suzanna. 

	The driver laughed. He was in on it too.

	"What the -- ?" Carrie was really confused.

	"There were three Jacuzzis ordered for the B&B," said Suzanna. "Four arrived. I thought, well, if I need a spare, I'll have one. I had the money for the extra one, so I paid for it. It's been sitting in my basement ever since, waiting for a home. Taa-daa!"

	"Oh my God," breathed Carrie. "I can't take this, Suzanna, really, I --"

	"Give me five hundred and fifty-four reasons why and I'll take it back," she teased.

	"Oh YOU!" Carrie laughed. 

	Suzanna laughed. "Oh, by the way, your refund on the regular bathtub you ordered," she said, giving Carrie an envelope.

	"How did you pull this off?" asked Carrie.

	"It's a secret. Now answer the man's question," she smiled.

	"Oh! Upstairs, um...in the bathroom. The big bathroom off the master bedroom," Carrie told him quickly.

	"Okay," he grinned, and disappeared.

	"I can't believe you. A Jacuzzi. That's going to make me late for work, you know. I won't want to get out of it," said Carrie, hugging her friend.

	"That's the whole idea. Then when you're late opening the shop, I'll just run around town telling people why," Suzanna said.

	"Meanie," laughed Carrie.

	"Could be worse. She could have told you she'd run around town showing pictures of why you're late," said Ralph.

	"Oh no!" Suzanna choked.

	"Oh, Ralph! That's awful!" laughed Carrie.

	"The stove and fridge should be here within the week," said Ralph.

	"Wonderful! Boy, it's really getting close! I'll be able to move in upstairs by the end of August. That's only thirteen days away. I can't wait."

	"Neither can we. We've been since July the fourth without an excuse to have a party," Suzanna said with a grin.


----------



## CatPat (Feb 29, 2016)

Moving day arrived, and Suzanna left the B&B in her staff's very capable hands to open Carrie's shop and help her move. Joyce came by to help as well, since it was a Saturday. The cats stayed with Meows and Sunshine in the cottage, and Justin stopped in for a short time to hook up the cable to her TV and DVD player, reassemble her stereo system, set her computer up, and to give her his own housewarming gifts: second-floor wireless and a porcelain tea set he ordered from a shop in Ireland. Carrie was delighted.

	It was a lovely, light and airy place, with a skylight in the living room and master bedroom. French doors led from the dining room to the little balcony, and the kitchen had a sunny breakfast nook. Carrie's bedroom featured a big bay windowseat, which afforded the cats a terrific view of the street, and of the big B&B on the corner.

Throughout the apartment, the polished hardwood floors gleamed, with colorful throw rugs here and there. It looked a little like the B&B, as Suzanna's and Carrie's tastes were quite similar, but more modern and updated. Carrie liked softer colors, where Suzanna liked a lot of contrast. 

	Last to come were the cats. They tore in through the cat door that evening, just as the shop was closing and Joyce had a chance to go get them. Because of the noise, the cats hadn't seen the place yet, preferring to wait, and Belle learned all about anticipation. 

	Belle wasn't used to highly polished hardwood floors, and came in so quickly that she skidded and bumped into an end table. She swatted the table.

	"Animal!" she hissed, waving her tail at it and stalking away. Carrie and Suzanna shared a silent giggle. 

	"Belle's home," Carrie said drily.

	The apartment looked perfect, and everything was in its place, due to careful planning and efficiency. The cats explored thoroughly, and were delighted to find cat doors to the balconies, where they could watch the comings and goings below. The bay window would soon be a favorite, and in Carrie's computer room, there was a small writing table that held Bart and Belle's laptop in front of the big window from which they could see the street and the B&B. Meows complimented Carrie on her decorating abilities, Bart couldn't wait to curl up in the bay window, and Belle eyed the pretty writing table with the laptop on it with interest. She couldn't wait to sit there and watch the world open up to her on the screen while her own little world went on below her within sight. Pook and Saav had never seen an apartment before.

	"Where's the yard?" asked Saav.


----------



## CatPat (Feb 29, 2016)

"It's an apartment, built into a business area, and it's an upstairs apartment, so there really aren't yards, per se, in areas like this," said Meows.

	"But the B&B has a big yard," Pook said.

	"True, but it's different. B&Bs usually do have yards," Meows smiled. "Especially if you allow dogs there."

	Suzanna brought out a champagne bottle, and Ralph brought up the cats' plates. He always saved some in a take-out box for Sunshine, too, who had a guest to keep company that day. Joyce headed home to catch up on cleaning her own home, promising to be there tomorrow for the house-warming. Pook and Saav congratulated Carrie and left with her. Soon Suzanna and Carrie sat at the table with two glasses and the bottle. Suzanna poured two glasses.

	"To a new beginning," she said, raising her glass.

	"It's about time," smiled Carrie.


----------



## CatPat (Feb 29, 2016)

End of Chapter Seven. 

I do like this next part! Ha!

With love,
~Cat


----------



## CatPat (Feb 29, 2016)

Dawgluver said:


> Thank you Cat and Joyce!  Lovely book!



Thank you for reading this! There is very, very much more to come!

With love,
~Cat


----------



## CatPat (Feb 29, 2016)

*Chapter 8 – Paul* 

September was a beautiful month in the mountains. The days were clear and crisp, the nights were just starting to get slightly chilly. Carrie and Suzanna found themselves using Carrie's balconies and Suzanna's porch quite a bit in the evenings, laughing at the cats' antics, poring over catalogs, listening to the public radio station, or just chatting about their day. Little Belle was still absorbing as much information as she could from the Internet and her home-schooling lessons and the older cats as she continued to grow. 

	One evening in the middle of September, the cats came racing to the balcony.

	"Look," said Meows, pointing down the street. "There's a very large limo parked at the B&B, blocking the drive. Did you have a VIP coming in tonight?"

	"Not that I know of," said Suzanna, frowning. She set her teacup down and began to get up when her cell phone rang. Grabbing it from her purse, she flipped it open. "It's Sunshine Inn."

	Suzanna stepped away from the table and strained her eyes toward the B&B. 

	"WHAT?!" she erupted suddenly. "Call the police. I'll be right there."

	She snapped the phone shut. Carrie got up, and the cats raced ahead through the cat doors and waited by the apartment's front door.

	"What's wrong?" asked Carrie.

	"Some woman is down there insisting on a room, and apparently she kicked Sunshine." She clenched her jaw. "If he is hurt, whoever this broad is will wish she'd never even gotten out of bed today."

	Three pairs of cat eyes narrowed, three sets of cat ears flattened, and three fur coats crawled with rage. They waited irritably while the women put their cups in the sink and filed out the door. Once outside, the cats bolted toward the B&B, not waiting to ride with Suzanna and Carrie. They would beat them there.

	The cats waited on the back porch as Suzanna and Carrie pulled up in Suzanna's cottage driveway. The limo was blocking the entrance to the B&B parking lot, and they couldn't get in there. The cats froze when they saw who it was. That weird, icy woman with the yappy poodle who had come into the shop months ago demanding that the cats get out was now standing in the big foyer, demanding a room this time. The poodle started yapping and barking when it saw the cats, who again hissed and fluffed up. Meows hadn't seen her before, but knew instinctively this woman was bad news. Bart and Belle would never forget her. The guest who had Sunshine sat with him in his lap, comforting him, and Suzanna flew to her cat.

	"His side seems to hurt him. He got a vicious kick," said the man, putting him in her arms. "I'm so sorry, it happened so fast and I was just too late in seeing what was happening."

	Suzanna cuddled Sunshine, but Carrie frowned.


----------



## CatPat (Feb 29, 2016)

"Suzanna, it's not all that late. Let me call Dr. Wyatt. He does emergencies, and he can check him out tonight -- just to be on the safe side. You go kill that woman. I'll take care of Sunshine," said Carrie.

	Overcome with worry and rage, Suzanna let Carrie take Sunshine from her.

"Okay," she said, and marched up to the welcoming desk where the woman stood, loudly railing at the shocked teenaged girl behind the desk.

	"Excuse me," said Suzanna. The woman ignored her, and kept her tirade going at the girl.

	"EXCUSE ME," she repeated, very loudly.

	"And just who the hell are you?" asked the woman.

	"The owner of this inn. You kicked my cat, and your land yacht out there is blocking my guests' access to the drive. The police are on the way, you will be charged with animal abuse and preventing entrance and egress to a commercial establishment and anything else I can come up with," Suzanna said firmly. "That is who the hell I am."

	"Oh please," the woman scoffed at her. "You'll do no such thing. I will OWN you if you try anything that foolish. Now give me a room."

	Own her? Suzanna's eyes blazed. Oh really now?

	"I knew it," hissed Bart to Belle. "I had a feeling this one would be bad news. Only I thought she might do something to Carrie."

	Belle's kitten tail lashed and Meows's fur rose even higher. Bart growled.

	"No, I will not give you a room, and no, I will not be owned by anyone. You or anyone else. Who all saw this happen?" Suzanna asked around the immediate area, as a few guests were there. Four guests came forward and two of the staff, plus the girl at the desk, said they had also seen it.

	"Would you please explain what you saw to the police?" she asked.

	They would be more than happy to. The guests said they'd even come back to town and testify in court if Suzanna needed them to.

	The woman watched all of this in scoffing amusement. "My lawyers will tear you people to shreds," she laughed derisively.

	"Don't bet the farm on it," snapped Suzanna, just as two police officers strode in. Suzanna turned just in time to see Carrie slipping out the door with Sunshine, and said a quick prayer. Then she turned her attention to the events at hand.


----------



## CatPat (Feb 29, 2016)

"...so, anyway, she got charged, and now I have another court date," said Suzanna later that night as she and Carrie sat at her kitchen table with hot tea and shortbread cookies.

	"Well, at least Sunshine will be okay...in time," Carrie assured her. Poor Sunshine lay in a cage at the vet with two cracked ribs and a dislocated front left leg. Dr. Wyatt had put the leg back in place and wrapped the ribcage as best he could, then gave him some sedating medication so that he would not move much for a while. In time, he would heal just fine, but right now he was hurting and needed his rest.

	"Poor baby. I hope this doesn't make him afraid of people, but who could blame him if it did? The fellow that had him tonight felt so sad, he even told the police it was his fault he got kicked. I tried to tell him it was not his fault, but nothing I said seemed to get through." Suzanna sighed. 
	Carrie shook her head. "Why did she kick him, anyway?"

	"She said he was upsetting her dog, and she was afraid Sunshine would somehow leap up there and eat the poodle, and she says she shoved him away with her foot, not kicking him. But everyone said it was a solid kick and it sent Sunshine tumbling into the bottom stair, and he just lay there for a second or two, stunned, until the guy who had him ran over and picked him up. I felt like choking that woman."

	"Me too," said Carrie.

	"You don't want to know what I felt like doing to her," Meows muttered darkly.

	"I hear that," agreed Bart.

	Belle snarled and lashed her tail. She hadn't said a lot since the incident, and she was still bristling with rage. Bart suddenly realized Belle didn't just have an attitude, but she had a temper. Good, he thought, you never know. That might save her life someday.

	Two days later, Sunshine returned to Suzanna's care, seeming none the worse from his experience. He limped a tiny bit, but that would go away soon, and it was thought best not for him to be handled too much for a few weeks or so, until the soreness went away and the ribs and leg healed. He rested in the cottage and feasted on extra tidbits from Lowery's Porch, and cuddled with Suzanna on the big bed. The guest who had him that night he was kicked came to see him before he left, and he seemed relieved to know that Sunshine would be all right.

	The same man came back on a rainy afternoon in early October, and showed up at the B&B to see if a room was available. Fortunately for him, Suzanna had a cancellation that morning, and was glad to give him the room,


----------



## CatPat (Feb 29, 2016)

complete with a cat. Sunshine ran to him, purring. His name was Paul Draper, and that afternoon before dinner, he sat in the Friendship Parlor with Suzanna and Sunshine hearing about Sunshine's recovery.

	"I see you're from the city," said Suzanna. "What brings you out here again?"

	Paul laughed. "Well, you know what? I'm not sure. I just retired early, and I'm looking for a nice place to live where I can just sit back and write."

	"Oh. What are you wanting to write about?"

	He scratched Sunshine's chin. "I'm working on an historical account of this area around the early 1900s right now. When was this place built?"

	"It started out as a boarding house in 1905, and over the century, it was added to and redone several times. I'm not even sure how much of it is original, or if any of it is. Even most of the foundation has been replaced," she replied.

	"It's very interesting. Where's the library?"

	"The public library or the B&B one?"

	He smiled. "The public one."

	"Oh. Across the street and turn left, two blocks. There's a map of downtown in the foyer if you need one."

	"Thanks, I'll get one. Do you know or can you point me in the direction of a good realtor?"
	"Definitely. The one I went to is straight up Second Street in the only brick building on that block. I'll mark it on the map for you; you can't miss it," Suzanna offered. 

	"How's the area just outside the town limits? From what I've seen, it's absolutely beautiful. The mountains are just dazzling in the fall, and some of those views are incredible."

	"Just as you described it. Real estate-wise, I don't know. I think it depends on what you want."

	Paul thought about that. "I need a pretty big place. I have two grown kids and three grandchildren, so I need something with some room, inside and out."
	Suzanna looked at him. Carrie's house hadn't sold yet; two potential buyers had backed out at the last minute.

	"How does four bedrooms, three and a half baths, dining room, living room, office and family room, four-car garage, almost five thousand square feet on seven acres straight up the side of a mountain with an unbelievable view grab you?" she asked.

	"How much?"


----------



## CatPat (Feb 29, 2016)

"Half a million. It's prime property, and has a beautiful creek running through it.”

	"Who's got it?"

	"My best friend," she laughed. "She owns the antique store two blocks down."

	He laughed too. "Well, when do I get to meet her?"

	Suzanna looked at her watch. "In about ten minutes. It's five-fifteen, and she'll be along as soon as she closes up. It's an enormous log home and I think it might be what you're looking for. Not a neighbor in sight." She noticed his wedding ring. "Does your wife like log homes?"

	He looked away. "I'm - not really married any more. My wife died last year. I just don't want to take my ring off."

	Suzanna could have slapped herself. "I'm very sorry, Paul. I didn't mean to pry. But if you're looking for a place to begin again, this is the place to do it. I did, last year. Carrie - the one with the store you're going to meet - started over here too, although she had been here for years."

	"That's pretty much why I'm here, too. And, I'm fifty-five...the traffic and crap in the city is really starting to get on my nerves and I need out."

	"Oh you aren't kidding about that!" smiled Suzanna. "It drove me nuts too. Ah, here she comes."

	A red Subaru station wagon was pulling up the drive, and he leaned forward in his chair. In a moment, Carrie breezed in the big double front doors.

	"Carrie!" Suzanna called. "In here! I got someone in here you need to talk to..."


	The two women watched as Paul walked around the house, admiring it and asking questions.

	"The furniture comes with it," said Carrie. He raised an eyebrow.

	"The less stuff I have to move, the better. You only want half a million for it? The place is huge," he said.

	Carrie nodded. "That's pretty much what we have in it."

	"I want it," Paul said simply. "It's exactly what I need."

	Carrie and Suzanna exchanged a glance. "Don't you want to look at other places?" asked Carrie.

	"What for? This is perfect for me. Anything else would kind of be a waste of time. Besides," he smiled, "I don't have a room for tomorrow night, so I will probably have to go home, and I'll need to return soon to close on it and all."


----------



## CatPat (Feb 29, 2016)

"Oh dear." Suzanna looked distressed. "I'm booked solid through the New Year."

	Paul smiled. "I'm glad it's so successful. I'll get a room somewhere. Know any place that takes pets?"

	"The Stony River Inn does," said Carrie. "You have a dog?"

	"No. A cat," he said, grinning. "The biggest, fattest, most spoiled Manx tabby cat you ever saw."

	Suzanna laughed, and Carrie rolled her eyes. 

	"Of course you'd have a cat," smiled Carrie.

	"That's why I like having Sunshine so much. I'm so glad he wasn't reserved tonight," said Paul.

	"He really likes you," said Suzanna. 

	Paul looked around again and sighed. "I wish Molly -- my wife -- could see this. She'd be all over me to buy it."

	"You'll be happy here," said Carrie, looking around a little wistfully. "I had many happy years here, and so will you."

	"Thank you." He offered her his hand. "Consider it sold at your price. Your friend there can be a witness."

	"Welcome home," Carrie smiled, and shook his hand.

	"Geez! I'm soooooo glad that's over!" Carrie plopped down a pile of papers on Suzanna's desk in the little cottage. "I forgot what it's like to close on a house."

	"Well, it's over, and his check didn't bounce. Now what are you going to do with that money?" smiled Suzanna, putting the papers in an envelope and sealing it. They were copies of the paperwork for the sale of Carrie's house she was keeping in case Carrie somehow lost hers and needed them.

	"Well, I was going to sit on it a while and think about it. I don't know. I do want to redo the shop a little and replace that damn front door to it. That thing still sticks and squeaks and it's driving me nuts."

	"That's smart," her friend nodded. Meows came in, licking his whiskers. "Thank you for bringing the goodies, Carrie. That was delicious."

	Bart and Belle came in behind him. "Sure was," said Bart.

	Belle burped. "I liked the peas. Those are good."

	Bart rolled his eyes. "A vegetarian cat. What an embarrassment."

	Belle crossed her eyes at him and stuck out her tongue. "You have no idea what you're missing," she said and sauntered out, going for Meows's laptop in the next room.

	Carrie and Suzanna laughed.

	"Little thing is just full of attitude," said Carrie.


----------



## CatPat (Feb 29, 2016)

"I have another name for it," glowered Bart, following Belle out.

	"I bet you do," said Carrie.

	The cats headed for the laptop, and Suzanna logged off her computer. It was six o'clock on a Friday night after a hectic week, and neither one of the women felt like cooking. It was the day after Thanksgiving, and the day before, everyone was at Ralph's cooking and serving Thanksgiving dinners again. The five cats played on the computer and with each other upstairs in Carrie's apartment, staying out of the way of busy feet and getting plates heaped with tempting delights. Paul helped too, early in the day, and then went home to greet his children and grandchildren who arrived to see him and stay through the weekend. It had been a wonderful day, but tiring. 

	"Too bad Thanksgiving doesn't occur on Sundays," sighed Suzanna. The phone rang, and she picked it up.

	It was Joyce. She had fixed a nice London Broil and scalloped potatoes for dinner, and the couple down her street she had invited had gotten called into work at the last minute. The London Broil still had ten minutes to go and so did the potatoes.

	"So here I am with all this yummy stuff," Joyce said. "You girls have any plans for dinner?"

	"Coming over there and having London Broil and scalloped potatoes sounds like a plan," laughed Suzanna. Carrie nodded.

	"Come on over," she said. "Bring the cats. Pook and Saav will love that."

	"We will. See you in a bit," said Suzanna, and hung up.

	"Well. That solved that little problem, didn't it?" said Carrie.

	"Sure did. Let's go stuff ourselves and a few cats."


	"Ohhh...I ate too much," groaned Carrie, flopping on the couch in Joyce's livingroom. Suzanna squeezed in between Carrie and Joyce.

	"You're not the only one," sighed Suzanna. 

	"I guess popcorn with our movie is out," remarked Joyce. Suzanna threw a pillow at her.

	"Aaaarrrrrggggh," Suzanna snarled with a smile. 

	Carrie poured the sparkling grape juice into the crystal goblets, and they made a toast to the cats. Joyce hit the play button on the remote, and the three women's favorite movie appeared on the screen; Gone With The Wind.

	"This movie would bore Justin to tears," said Joyce. “I can’t watch stuff like this with him.”

	"Why? It's a classic!" Carrie replied.


----------



## CatPat (Feb 29, 2016)

"I guess there aren't enough dragons and light sabres and spaceships and stuff in it," Joyce said.

	"Oh. Well, they have cannonballs and bullets and plenty of blood and suffering. You'd think that would be somewhat appealing," giggled Suzanna.

	Joyce laughed. "Yeah, you'd think so."

	Saav jumped up on the coffeetable and sniffed Suzanna's glass, then belched.

	"Dinner was good," she said. 

	"I can tell," smiled Carrie. 

	Pook joined her, and sniffed at Carrie's glass. "Gaaaahhhhh! You actually going to drink that or use it to clean the oven?" she asked, wrinkling her nose.

	"Seems to me the stuff could remove paint too," added Saav.

	"Grape juice critics," sighed Suzanna.

	Meows appeared in the doorway. "The dinner was delightful, Joyce. You are a most competent cook."

	Joyce laughed. "Thank you, Meows."

	"You're welcome, he replied, padding in and jumping on Suzanna's lap.

	Bart came in, settling on the floor in front of the piano for a wash-up. Belle poked her head around the corner from the kitchen.

	"Hey, you guys going to eat any more of your salad or potatoes?" she asked.

	"No," the four cats chorused.

	"Knock yourself out," said Pook.

	"Thanks!" Belle said gleefully, and disappeared back into the kitchen.

	"Is that really normal?" Joyce asked Carrie.

	"NO," said Bart loudly from the floor. "And it's not my fault she doesn't know she's a carnivore!"

	"I HEARD that!" Belle yelled from the kitchen around a mouthful of salad.

	"GOOD!" Bart said even louder, rolling his eyes. Belle's affinity for vegetables drove him insane at times, and he really found this unnerving in a feline.

	They heard a strange noise from the kitchen, a cross between a hiss and a sneeze. Bart's eyes widened and he flattened his ears.

	"Woooooooooo! Bart got raspberried again," giggled Saav.
.
	Pook snickered. Joyce and Suzanna looked at Carrie. 

	"She raspberries everybody lately," Carrie said with a shrug.


----------



## CatPat (Feb 29, 2016)

"Dang, what a 'tude!" laughed Joyce. "She's a feisty little thing, isn't she?"

	Carrie nodded. "She even raspberries stoplights."

	Suzanna giggled. "Feline road rage."

	"Well, I hiss at tourists," said Pook. "And stoplights are just as annoying, so I think that's cool."

	Saav glared at her. "You would. You even hiss at Mom’s friend Lorraine when she comes over."

	"I don't like her. Plus, she hissed at me first, remember? She started it," Pook defended herself.

	Saav shook her head. "You're weird."

	"I'm weird? You're the one who's weird. You have to have all the faucets on in the house so you can drink out of the taps, and you say I'm weird?"

	"The dog sticks her paws in the water dish sometimes," said Saav. "That's gross! Who wants to drink water a dog has been splashing around in?"

	"Geez! It's not bad, Mom keeps it fresh. Plus, you snore, break wind, and roll all over me when you sleep."

	"I do NOT snore," protested Saav.

	"Amazing she didn't object to breaking wind," muttered Carrie.

	"Yeah, that would have been my first choice," agreed Suzanna.

	Saav looked at the humans on the couch with an I'm-trying-to-be-tolerant stare. "Of course I didn't object to that. I have that down to an art. Pook, you drool worse than the dog when you sleep."

	"I do not," Pook snarled.

	"Yes you do. And you always have litternose. Mom even took a picture of you having litternose," retorted Saav.

	Pook gave her sister a nasty look. Saav glared back, flattening her ears. She belched again.

	"You two might want to calm down," suggested Bart. "If you try to kill each other now, you both will be revisiting some London Broil."

	"Enter the voice of reason," smiled Meows from Suzanna's lap.

	"Just in time to save me a mess to clean up," Joyce smiled.

	"I just thought of something," said Carrie. "We have five talking cats between us and we pay what for cable TV?"

	"Really," nodded Bart. "Like we're not entertaining enough? Please."

	"Well, the Weather Channel is nice," said Joyce.

	Pook rolled her eyes. "Bah! We can predict the weather by just sniffing the wind."


----------



## CatPat (Feb 29, 2016)

Meows shrugged. "I think TV is overrated anyway. Seems like there's a lot of junk on there that is anything but enlightening."

	Belle came in and flopped on the floor. "There's some good programs you can learn from on TV. History Channel's good, and Animal Planet is cool. I like Discovery too."

	Meows smiled. "As long as you can drain information out of it, you like it, Belle."

	"Why not? I like to learn," said Belle.

	"We would have never guessed," Bart quipped.

	"Not in a million years," giggled Carrie.

	"Life isn't any fun if you aren't learning new things," said Belle. "Speaking of, Pook, Saav, can I use your computer? I want to look at the NASA site again."

	Pook reached over and pawed the girls' laptop on. "Sure, Belle. They have some really cool pictures on there."

	"Oh, dear," moaned Bart. "Here we go. Outer space. Planets. Asteroids. Meteors. Stars. Another sleepless night."

	"Yep, looks like it," sighed Meows, but he got out of Suzanna's lap and went over to the little student at the laptop with a smile.


	The first of December brought rough weather. Suzanna was glad she lived behind the B&B; Carrie was more than grateful she lived above the shop. A vicious ice storm hit the area, followed by a severe snowstorm that buried the little town in over a foot of snow and ice. Joyce missed two days at work; she could not get out, and Bart, Belle, and Meows missed Pook and Saav at the shop. Temperatures hovered well below freezing, and power was out in many areas. This wasn't unusual in the mountain town, but it was always difficult. 

	Power went out on the B&B block downtown for a few hours, and while the power company worked frantically to restore power, the fire department, armed with chain saws, cleared the front yard where a tree had fallen on a power line. Suzanna had all the fireplaces going in the parlors and library, and the generator in the back supplied some power to the kitchen. 

	The guests at Sunshine Inn didn't seem to mind the inconvenience. They came downstairs when the lights went out and gathered around the fireplaces, talking and having coffee. Sunshine, loaned to an elderly guest for the night, sat in the lady's lap as the other guests admired him. There was one guest's dog, a huge German Shepherd, who seemed to like cats and kept


----------



## CatPat (Feb 29, 2016)

trying to groom the B&B cat, and Sunshine let her do it. He liked dogs. He liked everything and everyone, and his run-in with the woman who kicked him didn't faze him at all. Sunshine was the star of the inn, and he enjoyed that to pieces.

	Suzanna mingled with her guests, making sure they were comfortable, refilling cups, and saying a grateful prayer that everyone was accounted for. No one had been out in the storm, which had been particularly fierce that day. Carrie and the cats were safe, Ralph and his family were fine, and Paul Draper, way out on the mountain in Carrie's old home, was doing fine as well. Joyce, iced and snowed in at home, was swearing at the weather and griping about her power being out, but she was fine. Pook and Saav were bored and complaining about not being able to get to Ralph's kitchen. They had their priorities. 

	Carrie didn't bother to open up the shop that Tuesday, but she didn't feel like sitting at home. She wrapped Bart and Belle up in blankets, tucked them into a big picnic basket, and lugged them outside and down the street to the B&B. She dropped them off to visit Meows in the cottage, and waded through the snow to the inn. 


	"Hey, girlfriend!" Suzanna was surprised to see her. She helped Carrie with her coat, and hung it on the coat rack in the back hallway to dry. "I didn't think you'd be out in this mess."

	Carrie shrugged. "I just didn't feel like staying home. Thought I'd come down here and see if I can help. I saw the firetrucks and the power people down here. Bart and Belle are visiting Meows."

	"I don't need any help, but I sure love your company. They'll have us back up and running in about an hour. Paul called a little while ago, and said he'd lost a couple of pines up in the back of the house."

	"Yeah, he knew those were going to go. I offered to take them out before he moved in, but he said that since they weren't threatening the house, he wasn't really worried about them and didn't want me to spend the money to get them out." Carrie accepted the fresh cup of coffee Suzanne placed in her hands. "I sure didn't think your tree would fall, though. Weird."

	Suzanna shrugged. "It's not too bad. Have you talked to Joyce today?"

	"Not yet. She doing okay over there?"

	"Well, besides screaming about not being able to get to work, she lost most of that big maple tree in her front yard."

	Carrie frowned. "That's a shame. That is a gorgeous tree...I bet Joyce is heartbroken."

	"She is," said Suzanna. "She's just sick over it. She said that tree was the only thing that was decent about that place when she bought it."


----------



## CatPat (Feb 29, 2016)

"Ohhhh, it was. That place was trashed. She had to completely gut it and start over from the subflooring. It was a foreclosure, and I guess the people who had it before didn't care and just ruined it. Joyce got an incredible deal on the house, though, because it was so nasty and the bank just wanted rid of it. It had sat there empty for months. You'd never know it now."

	"Did you see it before?"

	Carrie nodded, and sipped her coffee. "Yes. It was disgusting. I stepped inside the front door and the smell was so gross I had to stay outside and peer in through the windows. I was almost sick."

	"Yuck! Boy, she was brave."

	"Braver than I would have been. I wouldn't have touched that place with a barge pole. But sure enough, now it's nice and I don't feel like I need to get my shots updated when I walk in."

	Suzanna laughed. "I like her little house. It's almost as big as my cottage. Well, I do have the separate dining room and a bath and a half. She only has one bathroom, doesn't she?"

	"Yeah. I told her she had room to put another bath off the master bedroom, but she doesn't want to give up that big walk-in closet," said Carrie.

	"I don't blame her. Isn't that Saav's favorite hangout too?"

	"Oh yes," laughed Carrie. "She likes to climb up the clothes to the top shelf and yowl and swat Joyce when she changes clothes. Scares her to death, every time."

	Suzanna chuckled, picturing that. "I bet. I'm glad Sunshine and Meows don't do that to me."

	"Speaking of...." said Carrie, looking toward the dining room.

	The elderly lady who had Sunshine was in the dining room with him, and slipping him tidbits from the party trays Suzanna had set out. The lady looked around guiltily, as if she'd been admonished one too many times when she was a child about feeding pets at the table. Suzanna snickered.

	"He likes ham better than turkey, and if you'd give him a good-sized chunk of that smoked cheddar, he'll love you forever," Suzanna told the lady.

	She looked at Suzanna, blushing. "He's so sweet. I didn't know if you allowed him to have table scraps or not, but I couldn't resist." She cut a chunk off the cheese, and he dove into that.

	Suzanna winked at her. "He can have just about anything. He doesn't like sweets much, but his favorites are cheese and seafood."


----------



## CatPat (Feb 29, 2016)

"I'll be sure to remember that," said the lady with a big smile. Suzanna smiled back, and took Carrie's arm.

	"Come with me," she said. "There's a gorgeous German Shepherd in the Friendship Parlor I think you'll love."

	Carrie and Suzanna were sitting by the fire in the Friendship Parlor when the lights came back on about an hour later. Everyone cheered the power and fire crews, and Suzanna invited them in for coffee and sandwiches. There were five men on the fire department crew, and three on the power crew. They came up the front porch steps and were about to step inside when one of the firefighters stopped.

	"Hold up, fellas. She's got nice carpet in there." He pointed to his wet boots. "We better leave these out here."

	"Oh, yeah," said another one, and they sat down and pulled their boots off. 

	"Geez, I hadn't thought of that," Suzanna admitted. "Thanks, guys."

	They came inside and Suzanna seated them around the big dining room table, and the staff served up coffee, sandwiches, and sugar cookies for them. Suzanna had just put a tray of cookies on the table when she happened to glance out the window, and saw a snowplow clearing Main Street, with Joyce's red car right behind it.

	"Hey, Carrie, look who's here," she smiled.

	Carrie looked out the window. "Oh, good! The more, the merrier. Hope she brought the cats."

	"Bet you she did," said Suzanna.

	Joyce managed to fight her way into the driveway at the cottage after half a dozen tries, parking rather precariously on the snow and ice. She picked up Pook and Saav, stuffed them into her coat, and dropped them off at the cat door in the back of the cottage, then headed for the B&B.

	"Howdy, y'all," she said as she came in the front doors. 

	"I see you finally got out," said Suzanna, taking her coat and scarf.

	"I had to. Pook and Saav were making me crazy and I was getting major cabin fever. A friend is out in the front yard with a chain saw for a while, so I decided to break loose and get out. Phew! The roads are a mess!" said Joyce.

	"I heard about your tree. That's terrible," Carrie said sympathetically.

	"Oh, it's awful. I lost about two-thirds of it; I hope it comes back," sighed Joyce. "I dropped the girls off at the cottage, I figured you were here when I saw the shop closed. I see there's been a tree problem here too."


----------



## CatPat (Mar 2, 2016)

"Yes, and a power problem," replied Suzanna. "Did you get your power back yet?"

	Joyce shook her head. "Not yet, but they think it will be on by tonight."

	"Do you need anything?" Suzanna asked.

	"Oh no, I’m fine, thanks. I have heat and plenty to eat, and water. I'm going to run by the store later...do you girls need anything while I'm out?"

	Carrie shook her head. "I stocked up before the storm."

	"So did I. I'm good for a couple days," said Suzanna. "Want some hot tea?"

	Joyce smiled. Suzanna always had her favorite tea on hand for her visits. "I'd love some."

	"Be right back," she said. 

	Joyce looked at the hungry fellows at the table, digging into huge sandwiches on sub rolls. "She thinks of everybody, doesn't she?"

	Carrie smiled. "She sure does. Belle was right when she called her the 'magic lady.'"

	"She is." She peeked into the Friendship Parlor and saw the German Shepherd. 

"Wooo, nice puppy in there."

	"Yeah, she's a sweetie. She likes to groom Sunshine, and he tolerates it," Carrie said.

	"Poor Sunshine," Joyce smiled.

	Suzanne returned with her tea, and refilled her and Carrie's coffeecups. "Boy, I'm glad the power's back on. I think it's my turn to cook tonight, isn't it?"

	Carrie laughed. "Damn right it is. I cooked the last two times in a row, you slacker."

	"What's for dinner?" asked Joyce.

	"I don't know yet," Suzanna smiled. "Why, you want to freeload tonight?"

	Joyce shook her head, smiling. "No, hon -- I have some hamburger I need to cook before it goes bad."

	"But what if you don't have power back on?" asked Suzanna.

	"Oh, it's no problem. I'll just fry up some hamburgers on the grill. It'll be a little cold, but at least I won't have to throw it away. I hate wasting stuff," said Joyce.

	"Ugh. So do I." Carrie made a face.

	"Hmm," said Suzanna. "How about burgers here too, Carrie? We haven't had those for a while."


----------



## CatPat (Mar 2, 2016)

"Sounds good. Throw in a salad and maybe some fries for Belle," Carrie suggested.

	"Salad and blue cheese dressing, no less," laughed Suzanna. 

	"Blue cheese dressing?" Joyce asked.

	"Oh, absolutely. She only likes Ranch on her veggies, not her salad," Carrie told her.

	"Oh, my," said Joyce. "She's such a funny little one."

	"That she is," Carrie agreed with a smile.

	Suzanna's day in court against the woman who kicked Sunshine was the following Friday, and she was nervous as she got dressed and ready to go.

	"I don't know why I'm nervous about this, Meows," she said to him as she brushed her hair.

	"She's evil," said Meows. "She hurt Sunshine pretty bad, on purpose. She's pure, unadulterated evil. And that makes good people a little nervous."

	Suzanna sighed. "I guess. I shouldn't be nervous, though, it's not like I'm a total stranger to a courtroom."

	"I still think you should have hired a lawyer, though," Meows fretted.

	"What for? I have all the proof, and I am still an attorney."

	"She's going to have an army of them, you know," Meows warned her.

	"Good for her. She's still going to lose," said Suzanna. 

	"I wish I could go with you," Meows sighed.

	"Oh, I can see trying to explain that to the judge," she laughed at him, and scratched his back. "Don't worry, we'll run right to the shop and tell you guys how it went first, okay?"

	Carrie was going with her as a witness to Sunshine's injuries and for moral support.

	"I guess," said Meows morosely. "I don't like that woman, Suzanna. And watch your back. If you win today, she may go for a payback. She looks vindictive. We cats can all feel it."

	"I'll be okay. I know she's not a nice person. Don't worry so much, Meows."

	"I can't help it," he said, nuzzling her hand.

	She petted him, and looked at the clock. "I guess I better go."

	"...and the judge took one look at her and her four lawyers, and then he looks at me, and the whole time her lawyers are bellowing and going into theatrics about how Sunshine was an imminent threat to her dog, and there's


----------



## CatPat (Mar 2, 2016)

her dog in her arms yapping and barking and snarling and he just kind of shook his head. Finally he says, 'Where's the cat?' and I tell him Sunshine's at the B&B where he belongs, not in a courtroom..." said Suzanna to Ralph and the cats.

	"Oh yeah, that was pretty funny," laughed Carrie. "Then the judge tells her he wants to see for himself how bad a threat Sunshine actually is, so he calls for a 15-minute recess so we can go get Sunshine...so we bring him back to the courtroom and there's Sunshine, draped over Suzanna's shoulder like a fluffy rug, not even flicking an ear in the dog's direction. The dog goes insane, barking and snarling his head off. She takes Sunshine up to the judge's bench and plops him down next to the gavel, and Sunshine just lays there and purrs at him..."

	"And the judge looks at the woman and pronounces her guilty as charged, and nailed her with 90 days in jail and community service for something like one thousand hours and he pounds the gavel. Sunshine wasn't expecting that, so he flies up in the air, lands back in front of the judge, looks at the gavel, and jumps on my shoulder, his eyes all big and wild like 'What the hell was that?' I thought the judge was going to die laughing. The woman was furious! One of her lawyers took the dog, and they packed her butt off to jail," concluded Suzanna.

	"Uggghhh," said Pook. "I like the jail part, but can she do the community service thing in the city? If she can't, that means she'll be right here in town until that's done."

	"Unfortunately, no, she has to do it within this court's jurisdiction so they can verify her compliance," Suzanna replied.

	"Make her pick up trash at the B&B," suggested Belle.

	"No way," said Meows. "That would be fun to see and exactly what she deserves, but I don't want that creature anywhere near our Sunshine. I think she'd try to hurt him again if she could."

	"Oh," Belle nodded. "No, we don't want that at all."

	"They'll come up with something appropriate," Meows said. 

	"I don't think this will do anything except make her mad," said Bart. "She'll be back."

	Pook and Saav nodded. "I think she will. She's mad as hell now, and three months in jail is going to give her plenty of time to plot revenge and then she's still going to be here when she gets out, so that gives her the time to carry out whatever plan she hatches," said Saav.

	"That was kind of in the back of my mind, too. I've got that ADT security system in the B&B, but I think I'll have them install one in the cottage, too," said Suzanna.


----------



## CatPat (Mar 2, 2016)

"You might want to think about putting it in here too, Carrie," Bart suggested.

	Carrie looked at Ralph.

	"Let's do the whole building, both floors, and split the cost. You do live here, Carrie, and she did threaten you a while back. I'd feel a little better," said Ralph.

	Carrie nodded. "You're right. We'll do that."

	"I hope she just goes away," sighed Belle. "I don't want her hurting any of us again."

	"We can always pray for that, Belle, and in the meantime we can do something to make ourselves a little safer. People are nuts sometimes," said Suzanna.

	"I hate to resort to this," Carrie frowned.

	"Unfortunately, it's necessary. That woman is trouble," said Meows. "And we haven't seen the last of her, either. I can feel it."


	Three days later, it was Christmas. As usual, Lowery's Porch was bustling early in the morning as the friends and volunteers showed up to help with Christmas dinners for the poor. Paul came to help, as he saw his children and grandchildren the day before Christmas. He and Ralph had become friends very quickly, and Paul believed in helping people. This year, Suzanna jumped into it, and as she slid her special pumpkin pies into one of the big ovens, she smiled.

	"What are you grinning about?" asked Joyce, swatting Carrie’s hand as she attempted to steal a cookie.

	"I remember this time last year. I was all alone with just Meows in that hotel suite," she replied. "I was thinking what an incredible year it's been for me."

	"It has been a year of massive changes," agreed Carrie.

	"I learned a lot about cats," Ralph said with a wink. He had to be careful what he said, as Paul was there, and didn't know the secret. 

	"So did I," agreed Carrie.

	"This building sure changed," Joyce added.

	"So did that property on the corner," Ralph said.

	"The year of changes," Paul smiled, sliding three pans of biscuits into an oven.

	"Good changes," agreed Suzanna. "Even though we got thrown a few nasty curves."

	"Yeah we did," sighed Carrie.


----------



## CatPat (Mar 2, 2016)

Paul looked at Carrie sympathetically. "You sure did. The New Year will be better, though."

	Ralph loaded up the cats' plates with seafood leftovers from the day before. "Want to help me upstairs with these?" he asked Paul.

	"Sure," he replied, picking up two plates. Ralph got two, and Carrie reached for the last one. Together, they went upstairs to Carrie's apartment and opened the door.

	The cats were talking back and forth, loudly as the door opened. They were gathered in Carrie's computer room, with their laptops up and running, helping Belle with Greek mythology.

	Paul turned pale. Carrie and Ralph exchanged a look.

	"I need to sit down," he said weakly. The cats whirled around, aghast, and fled from the room. Carrie set their plates down for them, and Paul sat down in Carrie's desk chair, shaking.

	"Those cats were talking, weren't they? And using computers?" he asked shakily. 

	"Yes," said Carrie. "They're very different. We don't tell people about them doing that, because it's too much of a shock."

	"If it got out," said Ralph, "it could be very dangerous for them, if someone wanted to exploit them."

	"Nobody would ever believe what I just saw in here," breathed Paul. "I'm not saying a word...people would think I was senile. You're right, Carrie, it's a shocker. How did -- what --?"

	Carrie smiled. "How did we find out they talked? I heard a rumor that Pook and Saav spoke to people to mess with them. So I asked. They answered. Then I somehow ended up with Bart and Belle, and Suzanna had Meows. We just ended up with them."

	Little Belle came back into the room slowly, and gently put a paw out to Paul. "We're sorry we scared you," she said.

	He reached for her, and she jumped into his lap with a purr. Paul just stared at her, amazed, as he scratched her chin. "What incredible creatures," he said softly. "I'll take this secret to my grave, I promise. This really could be dangerous for them."

	"Thank you," Carrie said, relieved. 

	The other cats peeked in, and Paul smiled at them. Carefully, they approached Paul and Ralph returned to the restaurant, leaving Carrie with Paul as he calmed down.

	"Do you think that maybe you and certain other people were chosen to have these special cats?" Paul asked.

	"I try not to think about it," said Carrie. "That's a little scary."


----------



## CatPat (Mar 2, 2016)

"Oh, I guess it might be," he replied, raising an eyebrow. "Who all knows about them?"

	"Ralph, Suzanna, Joyce, you, and me," she said.

	"Hmm. Well, that's enough, I guess. Whew! That's quite...a shock." He took a deep breath. "Well. I guess we'd better get back to work."

	"You ok?"

	"I think so." He laughed. "I'll let you know later when this really does sink in."

	That evening after the restaurant closed and they cleaned up, Paul sat upstairs in Carrie's apartment with her and Suzanna, watching the three cats on the laptop computer. Tonight's topic for Belle was the French Revolution, and Paul was amazed at how much Bart and Meows knew.

	"You know, if I didn't actually see this, I wouldn't believe this," he observed.

	"It is a little unbelievable," said Suzanna. "The first time Meows spoke to me, I almost fainted."

	"Did you really?" he asked.

	Meows looked through the doorway. "That's a little of an understatement. She actually screamed. Good thing we were alone."

	"Well, I thought I was going to faint this morning, so I can imagine screaming too. How did Joyce react when hers spoke?"

	“She’s such a cat freak she probably expected it," said Carrie.

	"I can believe that," laughed Suzanna.

	"What about Ralph? What did he do?" Paul asked.

	"Belle accidentally spoke in front of him, and he took it pretty well. It was a bit shocking to him, like it was for you, but he didn't faint or scream," said Carrie.

	"Hmm. And Sunshine doesn't talk? He's a regular cat-cat?"

	"Right," nodded Suzanna.

	Paul watched the cats, and shook his head. "This is unreal. I never in a million years would ever have thought I'd see this."

	Carrie rose and went to the kitchen, returning a moment later with a tray of hot tea and pound cake. Paul reached gratefully for a cup, and cake for the cats was broken into cat-sized bites and put on saucers for them. They abandoned the laptop, and jumped up on the coffeetable to enjoy their cake and warm milk.

	Paul looked over at the cats eating. "I wish my cat talked. That would be some neat company, but he's a good guy anyway."

	"Did you ever ask him?" asked Carrie.


----------



## CatPat (Mar 2, 2016)

He looked at her, surprised. "Well, no, I really never thought about it until now."

	"Try it when you get home," suggested Suzanna.

	"What happens if he does talk? Then what?" asked Paul.

	"Start a conversation," smiled Carrie. "Just don't faint. You might fall and hit your head and knock yourself out."

	"Hmm. Don't think I want to do that," he grinned.

	"It probably wouldn't really be too much of a shocker for you, now that you know talking cats do exist," said Suzanna.

	Belle looked up. "How old is your cat, Paul?" she asked.

	"He's about two years old," he replied, reaching to pet the little one's head. 

	Belle purred. "I'd like to meet your cat sometime," she said.

	"Well, if it's okay with Carrie, I'll bring him out one evening for a visit. How's that?"

	"I'd like that," smiled Belle.

	"Me too," said Meows.

	Bart belched. "So would I."

	"Fine with me, anytime," said Carrie. "He is a beauty."

	"What's his name?" Belle asked.

	"Booger," said Paul.

	Meows choked. "You named a cat 'Booger?'"

	Carrie almost dropped her cup. "You're kidding!"

	Suzanna roared. "My God, that's funny!"

	Belle looked up. "What's 'Booger' mean?"

	"We'll Google it later, Belle," Bart said hastily.

	Carrie and Suzanna laughed. "That's going to be fun," chortled Suzanna.

	"Is it a bad word?" Belle asked, perplexed.

	"No, just a little gross. Like Bart said, you can Google it later," said Meows. "Really, Paul, why in the world did you name a wonderful feline that?"

	"I didn't," said Paul. "My sister's feral cat had kittens and she gave me the runt, and she named him. Actually, I think her daughter named him. I don't know, but it kinda fits him. He has quite a personality."

	"Joyce had a huge orange tabby, bigger than Bart there, named Monster," chuckled Carrie. "And I tell you, he was definitely a monster!"

	"Monster...geez," Suzanna laughed.

	"His real name was originally Squeaky, but he shredded her German lace curtains and tore up the house pretty bad when he was a kitten, and then


----------



## CatPat (Mar 2, 2016)

when he got about five or six months old, he sprayed her suede purse. That's when she started to call him Monster, and it stuck," Carrie told them.

	Meows shook his head. "Well, at least she didn't name him Foo-Foo or something frilly like that."

	Paul laughed. "Now Foo-Foo is a terrible name for a tomcat!"

	"You better hope your cat doesn't talk," said Bart. "If he does, the first thing he's going to do is read you the riot act for giving him a name like that."

	"If he can talk, believe me, he can pick his own name," Paul smiled.

	"Yeah, I think I'd give him that option too," agreed Suzanna.

	The cats finished their cake and milk, and charged off to the computer again. 

	"That is so amazing," said Paul, watching from the living room.

	Carrie and Suzanna shrugged. "You get used to it," said Carrie.

	"And your vet doesn't know? Can't he tell they're different?" asked Paul.

	"Could you tell they were different before you found out the secret?" asked Suzanna with a smile.

	"Hmm. No," he replied. "I see your point."

	"Eeeeeeewwwwwww!!!" Belle squawked from the computer room. Bart laughed; Meows sighed.

	"Ah, I see she Googled your cat's name," said Carrie.

	Paul and Suzanna laughed.

	"Sounds like it," he agreed.

	He knew he wasn't going to live this down any time soon.


----------



## CatPat (Mar 2, 2016)

End of Chapter Eight. 

I hope everyone is enjoying this!

With much love,
~Cat


----------



## CatPat (Mar 2, 2016)

*Chapter 9 – Zeus and the Vicious Beasts *

Paul opened the door to the warm, spacious log home and as usual, Booger came running to him, purring. He took the bag of leftovers to the kitchen, and fixed the beautiful brown and black tabby a plate of turkey and ham. The cat dug in, and Paul petted him.

	"I sure wish you could talk, buddy," he said softly, and left Booger in the kitchen to finish his goodies.

	Paul settled into the couch in the living room and turned on the TV to catch the weather report. Picking up the newspaper, he scanned the front page, and yawned. It was so nice to be able to pick up the paper and not see murders and major crimes and destruction splashed all over the front page as was often the case in the city. The peace and quiet here was a tonic to his city-shattered system. And talking cats. He shook his head. No wonder they talked here. People listen to you here; even to cats, it seemed.

	"So," came a voice behind him. "Who says I can't talk? You humans are so arrogant sometimes. Did you know that?”

	Paul froze. This was not happening.

	"Well? You just said you wished I could talk. Now I'm talking, and you're not. Cat got your tongue?" He jumped up on the couch and sat next to Paul, who stared at him.

	"Well? Hello? Anybody home in there?" 

	"Holy ----!! You too?!" Paul finally gasped.

	Booger calmly washed his paw. "You'd be surprised at how many cats can talk. I also read and I use your computer when you're not home. We're not dumb animals, like you people like to call us. And by the way, whose idiot idea was it to name me Booger? What an incredibly asinine name for a feline! What were you thinking? How would you like being named Booger? That's nuts! I hate that."

	"Uhh...change it to whatever you want," said Paul. "Why didn't you tell me before that you talked and all that?"

	Booger shrugged. "Maybe you weren't ready. I don't know. Maybe I didn't feel like it. Maybe I decided to choose my own time for you to know. Oh and by the way, I want to be named Zeus."

	"Zeus?" Paul repeated.

	"You heard right," said the cat. “Got a problem with that or do I start calling you ‘Dork’ or something?”

	"Okay, Zeus."

	"Thank you. Also, for your information, if we ate more seafood around here, you might lose a little of that gut there," Zeus pointed out.

	Oh great! The cat not only talks, but he's a wiseass! Paul thought.

	"I don't have a gut! I'm not overweight," he replied.

	"If you say so. Then maybe you need to exercise. You do sit around a lot."

	"I do not! Look who's talking. You sleep sixteen hours a day," Paul retorted.

	I can't believe I'm arguing with a cat!

	"I'm a cat. That's normal for cats," Zeus replied. 

	Paul shook his head and reached for the cordless phone.  "Wait til Carrie hears about this."

	"You're NOT going to tell anybody!" Zeus yelled, fluffing up at Paul.


----------



## CatPat (Mar 2, 2016)

"Calm down, dingbat, her cats talk too. So does one of Suzanna's, and two of Joyce’s too," Paul said. "Don't worry, you're safe."

	Zeus glared at him. "I better be. Or I can dummy up real quick and make you look like a babbling nutcase.”

	Paul smiled and reached out and scratched Zeus's chin. "Just a very few people. And I'll introduce you to the other sentient cats."

	Zeus licked Paul's hand and nuzzled it. "Are they nice? What are they like?"

	"I'll tell you all about them tonight," Paul promised, punching in Carrie's number. “I’ll see if I can arrange to have you meet them tomorrow.”

	"Okay." Zeus settled back to listen to Paul talk to Carrie.

	Carrie picked up on the second ring. "Hello?"

	"Hi. It's Paul. He talks," Paul said.

	Carrie laughed. "Hey Suzanna, Booger talks!" she exclaimed, away from the phone.

	"Uh, his name is Zeus now. You can tell Bart he was right. I got read the riot act about that."

	"Zeus? Oh my," said Carrie. Suzanna picked up the extension.

	"So, did you faint?" asked Suzanna.

	"Not quite," Paul replied. "But it was a bit of a shock again."

	"I'd love to check your blood pressure right now," Carrie giggled.

	"This has been a day from...I don't know. Can I bring him over tomorrow to meet the others?"

	"Sure. I'll see if I can get Pook and Saav over here too. That will be fun," Carrie suggested.

	"Oh, Joyce is going to love this -- another talking furball," laughed Suzanna.

	"I bet she will. Oh -- he uses the computer when I'm not home," Paul told them.

	"Uh-oh, you're gonna be investing in a laptop soon," Suzanna warned him. "After Meows shared his secret with me, he didn't have to hide anything anymore, so Zeus may take over your computer. Meows did."

	Zeus heard that. "That's part of the reason I said something. I would like to use the computer more, too.”

	"Was that Boo -- Zeus?" asked Carrie.

	"Yep," Paul smiled. "And I guess he's going to want his own too. Geez! This is going to get expensive. Anything else I need to know? Now’s the time, ladies.”

	"Laptops are easier on their paws," said Suzanna. "Desktop computers aren't paw-friendly at all."


----------



## CatPat (Mar 2, 2016)

"I can't believe I'm having this discussion," said Paul, shaking his head. "Paw-friendly computers. Well, I can handle that. Since I'm retired now, he can have the laptop I got for business a couple years ago."

	Zeus perked his ears up. "You already have one? I didn't know that."

	"It's been packed away for a while," Paul said to Zeus. "I'll get it out for you tonight."

	"Wow. Thanks," Zeus replied.

	"Listen to them," giggled Suzanna to Carrie.

	"Sound like old friends," laughed Carrie.

	"Well, I guess we are," said Paul. "Ladies, I'm going to go dig up a laptop for a cat. We'll see you tomorrow."

	They wished each other a good night, and Paul hung up the phone and looked at Zeus.

	Zeus looked back in interest.

	"Hmmm...I think it's in the upstairs hall closet. C'mon, Zeus."


	"Oh no you are NOT putting me in the crate!" yelled Zeus the next morning as Paul prepared to take him over to Carrie's for the day.

	"Why? You never fussed before," Paul said.

	"Because you were afraid I'd run all over the car and get my head stuck under the brake pedal or something. I couldn't tell you I can just sit in the seat. And how come you didn't scramble me any eggs this morning? I had to eat that fake fishy-flavored cardboard crap."

	"What? You want people food now?"	

	"What's wrong with that?" asked Zeus, as Paul put the crate back on the shelf in the garage. "A sardine omelet topped with sour cream now and then would be nice."

	Paul almost gagged. "Yuck!"

	Zeus sighed. "Oh, you are going to be lots of fun to train."

	"Speaking of training, can't you learn to use the toilet?"

	"And cheat myself out of getting to watch you scoop my box? No way," Zeus said.

	"Oh, thanks a lot," Paul sighed. "Ok. Let me get this straight. You have your own computer and desk, your own little room in that upstairs storage area with a window no less, you want people food now, more seafood, and you won't make it a little easy on me and learn to use the toilet?"

	Zeus nodded. "Right."

	"Then I won't change your name at the vet's," Paul threatened.

	Zeus stuck out a shiny, razor-sharp claw. "Then you bleed."


----------



## CatPat (Mar 2, 2016)

Paul glared at him. "I think I liked you better before you talked."

	"No you didn't. Can I take my computer to Carrie's?"

	"I guess so, Pook and Saav bring theirs. Crap....she's on DSL. I got a DSL cable in here I think…”

	"What? No wireless? Does she live in a cave?"

	Paul laughed. "No, she just has DSL. You think that's bad...Joyce is on dial-up."

	Zeus shivered. "Gaahhhh! Talk about primitive."

	"You be nice. And you be nice to everyone today, too," Paul admonished him, and found the cable tucked in a pocket of the laptop case.

	"Oh, like I'm going to go over there and pick a fight with two tomcats who are bigger than me. Please. Don't insult my intelligence."

	"Wouldn't dream of it," Paul said, his voice heavy with sarcasm.

	"Oh, and another thing. I hate those stupid cop shows you watch on TV."

	"Then don't watch them," Paul said, packing the laptop and power cord into its case.

	"Couldn't you watch something a little more enlightening like Discovery or the History Channel?" Zeus asked.

	"There's four TVs in this house. Pick one and Discover away."

	"I'm a little concerned about what you're putting into your head."

	"What's wrong with cop shows?"

	"They're violent and all they do is show the nasty side of life, that's what," the cat replied.

	"Like I said, there's four TVs. Pick one."

	Zeus shook his head. "Boy, are you stubborn!"

	"And you're bossy," Paul retorted, zipping the case closed. "Ready to go?"

	"Sure," Zeus replied.

	Paul and Zeus went to the garage and the tabby jumped up in the passenger seat of Paul’s gold Nissan. 

	“Now you stay over there,” Paul told him, raising the garage door and  starting the car.

	“Oh, please. I know how to act in a car, for God’s sakes. Whoa! Slow down! You’re backing up a little fast there!”

	“No I’m not,” Paul replied.

	“Oh geez, you’re going to kill us. Get out of the ditch over here!” yelled Zeus.

	“I’m not in any ditch! What the hell is wrong with you?”


----------



## CatPat (Mar 2, 2016)

“Me? You’re the one trying to kill us!” Zeus retorted.

	“Zeus, I’m not trying to kill us. Give it a rest, willya?” Paul snapped.

"Slow down! Gaaahh! You always were a lousy driver. It's a wonder you haven't killed somebody yet. Watch the trees there!" Zeus yelled at Paul.

	"Oh, shut up!" snarled Paul. "I see the trees!"

	"Have you had your eyes checked? You almost crawled up that guy's tailpipe there. Can't you --"

	"Either you quit back-seat driving or I'll make you ride in the trunk."

	"What? That's cruel! You want me to die from the exhaust fumes?"

	"You know, I REALLY liked you better when you didn't talk," sighed Paul.

	"Bah! No you didn't. Want to try staying off the sidewalk?"

	"I'm not on the sidewalk!"

	"Darn close. Do you have a depth perception problem?" asked Zeus, as they pulled up to a stoplight.

	"Get off my back!" Paul yelled at him. The lady in the car next to them looked over and saw Paul yelling at a cat. Zeus stifled a laugh and Paul stared straight ahead, his face turning red.

	"Bet she thinks you're senile," snickered Zeus.

	Paul just fumed silently. "One of these days I'm going to make a rug out of you," he snarled.

	"You're a sicko. Light's green, you going to do something or wait for the next one?"

	"Why aren't you a normal cat?" Paul snorted.

	"Why aren't you a normal human? Watch the truck, there. You're going to kill us."

	"No I'm not going to kill us! YOU, maybe, if you don't back off!"

	"Oh, please. You haven't had this much stimulating conversation in a year. You love it and you know it. Are you staying with us at Carrie's today?"

	"No. I'm dumping you and I'm going to seriously consider running away."

	"What a comedian you are," yawned Zeus.

	"I wasn't being funny. No, she'll be busy in the shop, and you'll be busy getting to know everyone. I'm probably going to just get some shopping done and go to the bookstore. Do you read books?"

	The cat nodded. "Of course.”

	"What do you like to read?"

	"History and philosophy, mostly. I like your books."


----------



## CatPat (Mar 2, 2016)

"Okay, then I'll pick some up for us, if I can find anything good," said Paul.

	"What, they don't allow cats in the bookstore?"

	Paul laughed. "Well, I don't know. I'll ask while I'm there today. Do you want anything else?"

	"Maybe some tuna and crab," said Zeus, licking his whiskers.

	"Oh, I was going to go to the grocery store and get you some delights from the deli. By the way, you'll get plenty of seafood today. Carrie's shop is next to the best seafood restaurant in town."

	"The one you brought the scampi and scallops home from last night?"

	"That's the one. Ralph always sends the leftovers to the cats at Carrie's, and to Sunshine at the B&B."

	"He's the normal cat, right?"

	"Yep. Like I wish you were."

	"No you don't. Watch the curb," said Zeus.

	"Here we are," Paul said, pulling up to Carrie's shop and apartment. He scooped Zeus and the computer case up and carried them inside and found Carrie.

	"Boo -- Zeus! Hi there," Carrie greeted the cat.

	"Hello, Carrie. Ack! Paul, you're choking me. Put me down."

	Paul dumped him unceremoniously on the counter, getting a glare for that. "How are you doing, Carrie?"

	She laughed. "You look a little frazzled. Rough night?"

	Paul frowned at Zeus. "Back-seat driver."

	Zeus glared at him again. “Lousy driver,” he muttered. “He’s going to kill us someday.”

	“No I’m not! See what I mean?” Paul looked exasperated.

	"Oh, my. Well, Zeus, come on upstairs and I'll introduce you to everyone," Carrie said.

	"I brought his computer, if you have enough room to hook it up," Paul told her.

	"Oh, yes, plenty in the computer room. Bring it up here."

	Meows, Bart, Belle, Pook, and Saav all looked up with interest as Zeus came in. Abandoning the computers, the cats ran to greet him and get to know him. Carrie and Paul watched as Zeus introduced himself nicely to them and they began to talk.

	Carrie hooked up Zeus's computer. "Looks like they're going to get along just fine," she observed.

	"I think so," he agreed. "Well, I'll be back at five to get him."


----------



## CatPat (Mar 2, 2016)

Paul stepped outside into the blustery winter air, and eyed the bookstore and coffeeshop, The Daily Grind, across the street. Hot chocolate might taste good. Maybe he could find a book or two on unusual cats, he thought as he crossed the street and went inside. It was busy, and he noticed they had finally installed the wireless Internet service, as several people were working away on laptops. It was quite crowded, and as he got his cup, he leaned against the wall, waiting for a table.

	"You can join me if you like," said a voice at his elbow. He looked down. Sitting at a corner table for two was a handsome woman with long graying brown hair and twinkling, sky-blue eyes. "No one is sitting there," she said, gesturing to the empty chair across from her.

	Paul smiled. "Thank you," he said, and sat down. "Kind of crowded today, isn't it?"

	She nodded. "It usually is, this time of the morning. Pardon me for being nosy, but did I just see you take a cat into Carrie's shop over there?"

	"Oh, yes, that was me. My cat likes to visit Carrie's cats," Paul said, hoping he sounded convincing.

	"She has such cute ones. And there's another two or three that like to visit. I bet I know what the secret to all that is," she smiled at him.

	The secret? Paul's blood ran cold and his hand began to shake. Did she know about their unusual talents too? How? Does she have one too? He put his cup down. "What's the secret?"

	She pointed across the street. "The seafood place next door. I bet they love those scraps. And, Carrie has a lovely apartment with a nice window seat and those pretty balconies that’re probably a cat’s favorite spots.”

	Whew! Relief flooded Paul's chest. He laughed. "You're right. Ralph always gives the cats the leftovers. They love it. My cat especially likes the window seat,” he lied. He probably does, if he’s discovered it by now.

	"Best thing in the world to do with that leftover food. At least it's not wasted. And it's appreciated as well."

	"Yes, I know my cat appreciates those scraps."

	"I used to have a cat. She was twenty-one when she went to the Bridge," said the woman.

	"Oh. I'm sorry. That's a good long time for a cat, though. I hope I get to keep mine that long," he said kindly.

	The woman smiled at him. "I hope you do too. I thought about getting another, but it's only been a little over a year since Patches went. I'm not ready yet."

	Paul looked at her sympathetically. "I know how that feels," he said gently, and put his hand out to her. "My name's Paul."


----------



## CatPat (Mar 2, 2016)

"Sandy Larson," she smiled, shaking his hand with a confident grip. "Nice to meet you."

	"Are you from here?" he asked.

	She laughed. "Oh, no, I'm a transplant from the city. I came here about six years ago, and I wouldn't go back for all the tea in China."

	"I am too. I retired early, and bugged out. This is a wonderful town."

	"Oh, it is. The people are what make it. Do you work at anything now or are you just enjoying your retirement?"

	"A little of both. I'm enjoying my retirement, and I'm working on a book..."

	Sandy looked at her watch. "We've been here for an hour! Do you need to be anywhere?"

	Paul laughed. "No, not really. An hour? Wow. What about you? Do you need to be anywhere?"

	She shook her head. "No, I just thought I'd come in here for some coffee. It's cold outside."

	"Yes, and windy. Goes through you like a knife. Would you like another cup?” he asked.

	"Why, thank you, I’d love one more. Just the regular blend,” she smiled. 

	“That’s pretty easy,” said Paul, getting up. “I won’t be able to mess that order up. I’ll be right back.”

	He returned a moment later with two full cups. “I thought I’d try the regular blend this time. I never tried it before. Always went for the cappuccino and flavored ones. Or the minty hot chocolate.”

	“I tried a few of those, but just never really took to them, I guess. Or I’m just too old and set in my ways to change now,” Sandy laughed.

	"Somehow I doubt that. You know, I've told you all about me, but now it's your turn. Tell me about you," he said.

	"There isn't much to tell..."

	He found out she was divorced a long time, in her early 50s, and a retired psychiatrist who now worked part-time at the library to keep herself busy. She lived three blocks from the B&B in a little cottage next to the Baptist Church, and knew all of Paul's friends. Sandy especially admired Carrie and Suzanna for being such successful businesswomen. She didn’t know Joyce well, but she knew who she was.

	“Oh, she’s the one who bought the drug house,” she said. 

	“The drug house?” Paul asked.


----------



## CatPat (Mar 2, 2016)

“Oh, yes. We don’t have much of a drug problem in town, but in other areas in the county, meth is a problem. Her house was used by renters as a meth lab before the renters got arrested and the house was foreclosed on when the owner skipped town.”

	“Wow! I didn’t know that. Those things are dangerous and they really stink, don’t they?”

	“Oh, yes, horribly. Carrie said she nearly threw up the first time she walked in to look at it with her. But it’s a lovely little place now. She gutted it and started over,” Sandy told him.

	“Seems to be the theme of the town,” Paul mused.

	“Pardon?”

	He laughed. “Carrie and Suzanna started over. I started over here. Looks like she did too.”

	“Well, then, I suppose I did too. You might have a point,” she agreed.

	“It’s a good place for it.”

	Sandy looked around at the little coffeeshop/bookstore. “This town has…character. I like it.”

	“I agree, it does. I was going to go browse the bookshelves,” said Paul, indicating their now-empty cups. “Would you like to join me?”

	"I'd love to," she smiled, getting up.


	"Sooooo...you got a lady friend?" asked Zeus, in the car on the way home. "I saw you come out of the coffeeshop and parade up and down the street with her all day."

	"I did not parade with anybody. You mind your own business," said Paul.

	"Ooooo, did I hit a nerve? Tsk. What did you get at the grocery store for me?"

	"All kinds of good stuff. Even some Brie. It would behoove you to be nice to me."

	"Yeah, yeah. You're really going to take me to Carrie's every day?"

"During the week and Saturdays, yeah, maybe Sundays too, if she doesn't mind."

	"She said she didn't. I do enjoy them, Paul. Those cats are just what I thought others like me would be. Your descriptions of them last night were right on target. Pook and Saav are clowns, Bart's a blast, Meows is brilliant, and Belle is absolutely delightful. They liked your computer; it's faster than theirs."

	"Well, it was really expensive. Besides, it's yours now," said Paul.

	Zeus laughed. "Imagine a cat owning a computer."


----------



## CatPat (Mar 2, 2016)

"Well, you do," Paul smiled.

	"Carrie and Suzanna were right about laptops for cats. Mine's a whole lot easier to use...as they said, it is paw-friendly. By the way, Carrie’s got wireless.”

	“I didn’t know that,” said Paul.

	"So who's the woman?" Zeus asked.

	"What woman?"

	"The one you were with today."

	"Oh, just a new friend I met. Her name's Sandy. Don't get any ideas."

	"Who, me? You were pretty cozy with her, you know. What am I supposed to think?" Zeus said, purposefully baiting Paul just for fun.

	"Cozy? I never touched her! I shook her hand twice. I hardly call that cozy," protested Paul.

	Zeus snickered. "So, when's she coming over to meet me?"

	"What?! I just met her today! I didn't even think about that," retorted Paul.

	"You humans make things so complicated. Why don't you just do what cats do and simply --"

	"I don't want to hear about it!" snapped Paul. "I know what cats do. That's not in the picture here."

	"You don't know what you're missing," sighed Zeus.

	"How would you know? You're a fixed, inside cat."

	"I'm still a cat. I know."

	Paul sighed. "Whatever. What do you want for dinner tonight?"

	"You mean people food?"

	"Well, I'm not eating cat food, and apparently cat food isn't good enough for you any more, so yes, people food."

	"What did you get at the store?" asked Zeus.

	"Steaks, shrimp, hamburger, salmon, all kinds of good stuff."

	"Salmon? Broiled in butter with lemon pepper?"

	"One day of hanging out next door to a seafood restaurant and all of a sudden you're an expert. Yes, I can do that if you want," Paul said.

	"That sounds tasty. Belle likes vegetables, did you know that? It drives Bart nuts."

	"I had heard that, yes."

	"What happened to Saav? Belle is bigger than her and not even full-grown yet," asked Zeus. “Pook’s the same age as Saav but almost half again as big.”


----------



## Dawgluver (Mar 2, 2016)

Cat, I look forward to my daily dose!  Loving this book!


----------



## CatPat (Mar 3, 2016)

"She was a runt and barely made it to six weeks old, then she got hurt and, I think, got pneumonia at the same time. They seem to think that rough start stunted her growth a bit."

	"I wondered if it was something like that. She's a little scruffy, too. But she and Pook are a pair!"

	“They are,” Paul smiled. 

	“They’re sisters?”

	“No, but they were born within a day or so of each other and grew up together.”

	“Hmmm. They are both fun. All of them, especially Meows, are very intelligent,” said Zeus.

	"Yeah, they are. Sounds like you do enjoy them. What did you do all day?"

	"We were helping Belle learn about World War I, we ate a lot, we all curled up for a nap on that big window seat, and when we woke up, just before you got there, we played checkers. That's a little awkward without opposing thumbs, but Belle wanted to learn the real thing," Zeus explained.

	"Sounds like an interesting day," said Paul.

	"It was." Zeus yawned. "But boy, Belle will wear you out with her nonstop questions."

	"She loves learning."

	“I think I like that little Saav. She writes really well. Have you read any of her short stories?”

	“Not yet. But she said she’d email me a few of them,” said Paul.

	“You’ll like them. Pook does amazing things on that graphics program she has. Makes some neat pictures.”

	“They’re pretty talented, from what I’ve seen. More talented than I am,” Paul smiled.

	"What books did you find for us?" asked Zeus, pawing at the bag of books sharing his seat.

	"Oh, a couple good ones about cats with unusual talents in Celtic and Eastern European lore, and 'The Rise And Fall of the Third Reich,' an oldie but a goodie. It was on sale. I found some books of Socrates’ and Niezche’s works for you. I found a good book on the history of this state, and it mentions this area quite a bit.”

	"That sounds good. Did you find out if they allow cats in the bookstore?"

	"Yes. They do. You can also go to the library, the B&B of course, and most of the shops and all the restaurants that have outdoor dining," Paul said.


----------



## CatPat (Mar 3, 2016)

Dawgluver said:


> Cat, I look forward to my daily dose!  Loving this book!



Thank you so much! There is much still to come!

Love,
~Cat


----------



## CatPat (Mar 3, 2016)

"Sounds like you did your homework while you were out panting after your lady friend," said Zeus.

	"I was NOT panting after her!" Paul snapped at him.

	"Yeah, right. Sure you weren't. You human males aren't really that much different from we cat males in that --"

	"Don't start with that 'do the cat thing' again!" yelled Paul. 

	"Drives you nuts, doesn't it?" Zeus grinned.

	"I still liked you better before you talked!"

	"No you didn't. You missed the driveway."

	Paul swore and turned the Nissan Altima around in a neighbor's driveway, and went back up his own. He parked in the garage, and gathered the bags and computer and went inside.

	"Where do you want this thing?" asked Paul, indicating the laptop.

	"On my desk is fine," said Zeus. 

	"I'll be working in the kitchen on dinner. Want to help?"

	"You're kidding, right? What am I going to do? Peel and slice carrots?" 

	"Keep me company."

	"Oh. Okay. Just set up the computer here on the table, then. What else are we having?" asked Zeus.

	Paul put the laptop on the table, plugged it in, and lifted the lid. Zeus pawed it on.

 "I thought steamed veggies and a salad."

	"Yeccch." Zeus made a face. "I'll just stick with the salmon. Oooo! How about some of that smoked Gouda you have here?" He was pawing through the deli bag.

	"Gimme that. I don't need claw marks in everything. Here, I'll cut up some pieces for you."

	"Make em small. Cat-sized bites. Makes it a lot easier," muttered Zeus. "Hey, is that caviar?"

	"Yes. And it's incredibly expensive, so don't expect a steady diet of it," Paul told him.

	"What else? Is that sardines? Oh...smoked oysters are good! Tuna...crabmeat...hey, you did pretty good, for a rookie."

	"A rookie?!"

	"Well, yes. Ooooo! Is that herring? Yes! Very good. What else did you get?" 

	"Oh...that reminds me..." Paul put the little plate of cheese, caviar, and a sardine in front of the cat and headed toward the garage. "Be right back."

	Zeus nodded and nosedived into the caviar. Paul returned a moment later with a box.


----------



## CatPat (Mar 3, 2016)

Zeus looked up and belched. "What's that?"

	"For you," said Paul, opening the box and pulling out a small pillow and matching blue paisley comforter, about the right size for a baby or very small child. "You said you wanted your own pillow and blanket last night."

	Zeus stared at the soft pillow and blanket, then left his unfinished plate to nuzzle Paul's hand and purr for him.

	"Thanks! I had forgotten about that," said Zeus. "But you didn't."

	"Nope. Now you'll be comfy, buddy."

	Zeus returned to his plate. "It sure has been a great day," he said around a mouthful of cheese.

	Paul cut a few slices of the Gouda for himself, and put some rye crackers and the cheese on a plate, and sat down with his cat. "Yeah, it's been a very different day as well."

	They had their snacks in silence for a few moments, then Zeus finished his plate and curled up on the comforter still lying on the table. Paul watched him.

	"I want to help you with your book," said Zeus suddenly.

	Paul looked surprised. "You do? What would you like to do?"

	"I can help with the research, and I can proofread," he suggested.

	"That sounds like it'll work. I'll get what I have done out for you and let you read it," said Paul. "Then you can make changes or continue."

	"I've already read it," smiled Zeus. "It's good. It just needs a couple holes filled."

	"Okay, then, see what you can do with it. I kinda hit a wall on it or something."

	"Writer's block. It happens to everyone."

	"It's no fun," sighed Paul. 

	"Have you let Carrie and Suzanna read it yet?" asked Zeus.

	"Suzanna has. She liked it."

	Zeus nodded. "Her B&B is in it...only back then it was a boarding house. You could actually continue with subsequent books through the Roaring 20s, the Depression years, World War II, et cetera."

	Paul raised an eyebrow. "That's an idea. I hadn't thought of a series."

	Zeus shrugged, and washed a paw. "See how well the first one does, and go from there."

	"Sounds like a plan. I really want to get the thing done."

	An hour later, Zeus had copies of the disc that held the book, and was intently reading on the kitchen table. He had pulled his blanket and pillow around to the front of the computer and was absently kneading it as he read.


----------



## CatPat (Mar 3, 2016)

Paul was broiling salmon steaks and steaming vegetables, watching Zeus from time to time. The cat was buried in the Stony River of 1907.

	"One neat thing to research would be when the first car actually appeared in the town," mused Zeus.

	"Ah, that might be interesting."

	"I think this is really going to be a local hit. I'm guessing that you see that, too."

	Paul nodded. 

	Zeus looked up. "Mind if I share this with Meows? He's brilliant -- I'm betting he'll have some great ideas."

	"If you want to," replied Paul. "He is a sharp one."

	Zeus started pawing at the keyboard. "Ehh, I have to email him and ask him if he'll mind helping out with this."

	"You have an email address?" Paul asked incredulously.

	Zeus looked at him. "Of course."

	"What is it?"

	The cat laughed. "TheCatsMeow at whatever our service is."

	"Oh!" Paul smiled. "I like that."

	"Yeah, I thought it was a little more original than yours."

	"That it is."

	“While I’m at it, I bet Saav can help you too. Can I ask her to read it, too?”

	“Sure. Let them all read it. I can use all the help I can get,” said Paul.

	"Remind me to download messenger when I get done. I have to add Pook and Saav, Meows, and Bart and Belle so we can chat at night."

	"But you'll be together all day," Paul frowned. "Won't you all get sick of each other?"

	"I know, but I've been recruited to help teach Belle, too, and we take turns so we don't get so burned out. We help each other by looking up sites and information," explained Zeus. “Also, all of them have their own schoolwork to do, and need time for that too. I have more free time than they do.”

	“Schoolwork?”

	“Yes. College classes online. Pook’s in computer graphics and web design, Saav’s doing the creative writing thing and journalism, Bart’s getting through high school courses through the adult GED program, and Meows is doing the business accounting thing because he likes math and Suzanna hates it. Little Belle is in a primary home-schooling course.”

	"Oh." Paul checked the salmon steaks. "That’s fascinating! Online courses is a great idea for you guys. You can’t exactly march into a classroom somewhere and enroll.”

	"I think it’s a wonderful thing to do on a computer: learn.  They also are in an Internet cat group. The members in that group think they are humans posing as cats. That's pretty funny."

	"They joined a cat group? On the Internet?" Paul shook his head.

	"Yeppers. I'm going to see if they'll let me in too. I think it'd be fun to go in and mess with the humans like they are," said Zeus.

	"You would," sighed Paul. "Don't be too hard on those poor people, okay?"

	Zeus looked at him. "Who, me?"

	"Yeah, you!"

	"Hmpf. I'm not hard on anyone. Why would I start now?"

	"You're rough on me!" 

	Zeus laughed. "Yeah, but you deserve it. That's different."

	"What?!"

	"And you're gullible. Is that smoke coming out of the oven there?" Zeus asked, looking alarmed.

	Paul whirled around and yanked open the oven door, but there was no smoke. The salmon steaks were broiling nicely. "What smoke? Where?"

	Zeus snickered. "Told you were gullible."

	"I REALLY liked you a lot better before you could talk!" Paul fumed at him, slamming the oven door closed.

"When's dinner gonna be ready?" asked Zeus.

	"In about ten minutes. Why?"

	"I gotta go to the box. Be right back."

	"Try the toilet just once, willya?" Paul asked.

	"No." Zeus jumped off the table and headed for the cat door to the garage. "Cats don't do toilets."

	After dinner, Paul and Zeus sat back at the table, stuffed.

	"That wasn't bad," said Paul.

	Zeus belched. "Nope, not bad at all. So. What are we doing tonight?"

	"I'm watching TV," said Paul. "You can do whatever you want."

	"Not another cop show!"

	"Yes, I like cop shows," Paul said firmly.

	"But I hate them!"

	"Like I said, there's four --"

	"I KNOW there's four TVs in this house and I can pick one! Did you ever think that I like your company and would rather be with you than off by myself, holed up somewhere all alone?" Zeus told him.

	Paul stared at him. "I didn't know that."

	"Well, now you do. Can't we meet in the middle?"

	Paul shrugged. "I'm listening."

	"Three nights a week, you can watch your cop shows if you'll plug my computer up in there with you so I have something to look at besides that crap on the TV. Two nights a week, I choose what we do together. We split the weekends. Fair enough?"

	"Okay, that's fair. I think I'd rather have you around me than holed up off by yourself too," agreed Paul.

	"See, that's not so hard, is it?"

	"Not really. But who goes first?"

	"Coin toss," suggested Zeus.

	"I call heads," said Paul, digging a quarter out of his pocket. He tossed it, caught it, and slapped it on the table. He took his hand away. Tails.

	"I win," Zeus grinned.

	"Oh boy. You're not going to make me chase mice with you or anything like that, are you?"

	"You're too slow for that. You'd just hurt yourself or get in the way," retorted Zeus.

	"Thanks a lot!"

	"You asked for it. Actually," said Zeus, nosing the bag of new books on the table, "I was hoping to check out one of these tonight."

	"Okay. That sounds good."

	"And I want to listen to some of your classical music collection in the background. Especially the Wagner."

	"I didn't know you liked music," said Paul.

	"Of course I do. Why wouldn't I?"

	Paul shook his head. "It's just...a cat with definite tastes is hard to get used to."

	"Well, it's part of getting to know each other. I already know what you like to do, because I've been observing that for months. You just don't know me as a sentient feline."

	"I didn't know there WERE sentient felines til the other day!"

	Zeus sighed. "Ah, yes. That human arrogance again. I suppose you also think that you are the only intelligent beings in the universe, too."

	"I don't know if we are or not. I never thought about it," Paul replied.


----------



## CatPat (Mar 3, 2016)

"See? You probably don't bother to look at the big picture. There's others out there, bet on it. They might look like cell phone towers or something, but they're out there."

	"How do you know?"

	"And who didn't believe cats could talk? Think about it."

	Paul sighed. "I guess so. If cats can talk, anything's possible."

	"Now you're thinking. Are you going to tell your kids and grandkids about me?"

	"No. They'd put me in a home, because you'd dummy up just to make me look nuts," said Paul.

	"No, I wouldn't do that to you, because that could easily happen. But I have to admit, that's a pretty good stunt to pull on someone! I like it," Zeus replied with a smile.

	"Gee, thanks. I guess that's a real compliment, coming from you. But no, and you'll really have to dummy up when they visit. No computer, no nothing, no signs of sentience."

	Zeus sighed. "I was afraid of that. Hey, wait -- why not let me stay with Carrie or Suzanna or Joyce when they visit? You could make up something like I'm a therapy cat being loaned out to handicapped people or something."

	Paul looked at him. "Okay, I'll ask them. It's really not fair to you, in your own home, to have to do that. I don't think they'll mind. That's a good idea. Also, it eliminates the possibility of a mistake."

	"A mistake? Like what?"

	"Like if you forget and speak, or I forget and ask you a question."

	"Oh." Zeus looked uncomfortable. "It's a shame to keep secrets from your kids, though. You're close to them."

	"Believe me, I've actually kept a lot of things from my kids, especially things I didn't think they'd understand. Human parents do that. People -- and some cats -- have secrets."

	Zeus nodded and nosed the bag of books again. "Well, I want to get into some cat lore or Socrates tonight."

	Paul got up. "Let's go."

	They settled in the big living room with Wagner on the CD player's Surround Sound, which turned the room into a concert hall. Paul turned it down to background level, and Zeus dragged his new blanket and pillow in and up on the couch, where he settled down. Paul chose the recliner next to it, and they settled down for an evening of reading and music, as the snow began to fall.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 3, 2016)

Got my daily dose of talking cats...I am never going to ask my cats if they can talk.


----------



## CatPat (Mar 3, 2016)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Got my daily dose of talking cats...I am never going to ask my cats if they can talk.



Joyce sold almost 100 copies of this to local people and friends here and some them said the same of this! Ha!

I have asked my cats if they can talk. I did not get much of an answer of it.

More to come! There are 13 or 14 chapters to this!

I am very happy to it being enjoyed!

With love,
~Cat


----------



## CatPat (Mar 3, 2016)

“Hey,” Paul said after a few moments. “I meant to ask you – do you want to take classes too?”

	Zeus’s eyes brightened. “I’d love to, Paul, but they aren’t free, you know. Some are quite expensive. Did you know Joyce started a syndicated column just to pay for their education? It can get pricey.”

	“Is that why she did that? I thought she just loved writing. Isn’t she working on a book too?”

	“She is.”

	“What kind of book?” asked Paul.

	“Pook said she’s writing a fictional account of talking cats, but Joyce thinks she’s a lousy writer. Saav told her that a good editor could fix that if the story itself is good.”

	“I think that’s true. So, think you might be interested in some classes? Education’s important…to all sentient beings, whoever they are.”

	“I like the way your attitude is changing toward sentience. I’ll look it up later and we’ll see what’s available. Thanks, Paul,” purred Zeus, smiling.

	Paul gave his favorite cat a grin. “Well, I’m trying, anyway. This is pretty new to me.”

	Zeus shrugged. “New to me, too. What’s very nice is that my pads on my right paw don’t ache from handling that desktop mouse any more.”

	“Really?” 

	“Yes. And I look forward to meals a lot more now. You give me some good things and a variety of them. I used to dream about really sharing meals with you, like we started doing now,” the cat confided.

	“Did you? Why didn’t you say anything?”

	“I’m not sure, Paul. But that night you came in and said you wished I could talk, I heard something…odd in your voice. I knew it was time to speak up.”

	“Can you explain that?” asked Paul.

	Zeus shook his head. “No. Not any more than I can explain feline instincts or even why I’m here.”

	“But you know why you’re here. My sister found your mom and you and your two brothers at the shelter.  They caught her in a feral cat cage and saw she was pregnant so they took her in and put her and you guys up for adoption, remember?”

	“I know that part. But why you? Why am I here with you? Why did you choose me? How come we’re talking and sharing books and all? You want to try explaining that? There’s a lot of talking cats, but just how many get this? Tell me that.”

	“I can’t.”


----------



## CatPat (Mar 3, 2016)

“See what I mean?” Zeus smiled.

	“Yes, I do. Maybe it’s a higher plan than ours,” Paul offered.

	“Or a way of nature that we have no knowledge about,” added Zeus.

	“That, too. Buddy, you really need to go to school – you’re pretty damn smart,” said Paul.

	Zeus winked at him. “Then we’ll look all that up later and find something suitable.”

	Paul nodded, and they went back to their books.


	About thirty minutes later, the phone rang. Paul picked it up, and sat straight up in the recliner.

	"What? Who...we'll be right over," he said, and hung up. "C'mon."

	Zeus was right on his heels as Paul grabbed his jacket, wallet, and keys. "What happened?"

	"That was Belle. She and Bart are alone tonight with Meows, and someone broke into the shop. Bart and Meows tore the guy to shreds. Belle called 911, tried Carrie's and Suzanna's cell phones but no answer, and so she called me."

	"Where's Carrie and Suzanna?"

	"They were going to an environmental seminar at the college tonight, and probably turned their phones down or off," replied Paul. "We'll go to the shop and see what we can do until they get back."

	"Okay."

	They climbed into Paul's four-wheel-drive Honda SUV, and backed out of the garage into the heavy snowfall.

	"Oh no. You driving in snow. We're going to die," muttered Zeus, digging his claws into the upholstery.

	"Don't you start that!" 

	"Well, it's true. You're a horrible driver even in good weather. Watch those trees over here!"

	"I see the trees. Knock it off, or I'll leave you at home next time."

	"No you won't. You can't even get out of the driveway without help."

	"Well, I made it for years without help before!" snarled Paul.

	"You just got lucky. So did everyone else sharing the road with you. Mind staying in your own lane?"

	"I AM in my own lane! Stop the back-seat driving or I will make you get out and walk."

	"No you won't. Whoa! Take it easy on these curves! I don't want to be a cat pancake!" yelled Zeus.

	"Next time I drive you anywhere, I'll gag you first," Paul threatened.


----------



## CatPat (Mar 3, 2016)

"No you won't. Can't you hire a driver? We both might live longer," Zeus suggested.

	"No, I don't need to hire a driver! Will you shut up?"

	"Gaaahhhh! Slow down! Did we just slide? Hey, take it easy, willya!"

	"No, we did not slide. I'm only going fifteen miles an hour!"

	"That's too fast. Look out for the guardrail! You're too close over here!"

	"Zeus, if you don't cut that out, I'm going to throw your furry butt out the window!"

	"Don't even think about it."

	"Maybe I'll look for cat gags on E-Bay."

	"Oh, ha ha. Does your new lady friend know how dangerous you really are?"

	 "I'm not dangerous! And will you get off the lady friend thing?"

	 "Aw, a little shy? Tsk. So, why are you so sensitive about her? Must be a reason," Zeus said.

	 "I'm NOT sensitive! Why can't you mind your own business?!" snarled Paul.

	 "Because I'm a cat. I'm curious. So, you're in denial, then. Have you thought about getting some counseling for that?"

	"I don't need counseling! I am not in denial! Mind your own business," Paul snapped.

	"My my, listen to that little outburst. If that's not full-blown denial, I don't know what is. Does your lady friend know you're in denial?"

	"If you bring that up one more time..."

	"What are you going to do? Cry or something? Oooo, scary."

	"You do this on purpose, don't you?!" Paul said, exasperated.

	"Of course I do. Did you know your face turns red and that little vein up there sticks out when you get mad? It's pretty funny."

	"I HONESTLY liked you better before you talked!"

	"No you didn't. Hey, look at all the cops!" said Zeus, as they pulled up to the shop.

	"Wait a minute. I'm going to park in the back. You can go up the back stairs to the apartment ... there's too many cops down here and the cats are probably hiding upstairs. I'll do what I can til Carrie gets home," said Paul, continuing down the street and around the corner to the alley.

	"Yeah, I don't guess the cops would appreciate a cat underfoot. Let us know what happens," said Zeus as Paul parked the SUV.

	"I will."


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 3, 2016)

When cats attack...can't wait to see how the burglar looks...bet the boys tore him apart.


----------



## CatPat (Mar 3, 2016)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> When cats attack...can't wait to see how the burglar looks...bet the boys tore him apart.



Yes! And this is a large surprise!

More to come! Ha!

With love,
~Cat


----------



## CatPat (Mar 3, 2016)

Inside the shop was chaos. The detective was trying to find fingerprints and other clues and the police officers were questioning a couple of people on the street. The glass in the front door was shattered all over the floor. Upstairs, Zeus found Belle, Bart, and Meows under the couch.

	"Hey, what happened?" he asked as he slid under with them. They were glad to see him, and Belle nosed at him, purring.

	Less than an hour ago, the cats had heard breaking glass downstairs in the shop. Bart and Meows found the burglar as Belle called 911. The two tomcats had done some pretty serious damage to someone, according to them and from the blood still on them that Zeus saw. He was just a boy, and the two cats were more than enough to scare him off. Bart and Meows put the kid's age at about 12.

	Zeus sighed. "That's too young to be breaking into shops."

	Meows nodded. "We felt sorry for him, but at first, in the dark, we couldn't tell how old he was. We just knew he was breaking in."

	"Well, he took a chance, breaking in. Good thing you guys weren't a pair of very hungry and abused Rottweilers or something. It could be worse," Zeus pointed out.

	"I didn't think of that," said Bart. 

	Paul slipped into Carrie's apartment, using the spare key she had given him. "Cats?" he whispered. They crept silently out from under the couch.

	"Holy ----!!" Paul saw the blood all over Bart and Meows. "Are you guys okay?"

	"Yes, thank you, we are fine," said Meows.

	"This isn't our blood," said Bart. 

	Paul picked up and cuddled the frightened Belle. "Geez, fellas, that is a lot of blood. Did you get a look at the guy?"

	"Yes," said Meows, and he and Bart told Paul everything they saw.

	Paul sat and looked at the two tomcats, thinking.

	"You have the clue to the burglar right on your coats. Don't take that blood off yet. So you say he's a boy, about twelve years old, skinny with brown hair, wearing a blue flannel shirt, black ski jacket with red stripes, jeans...what about shoes? Boots?"

	Bart and Meows looked at each other. 

	"I don't recall, exactly," said Meows.

	Bart sighed. "I can tell you I smelled suede near the floor, and Carrie doesn't have anything down there that would smell like that."

	"Okay, suede footwear. That's good. But guys, I got to get you to the cops...somehow, with that blood on you. And with the description. Hold on a


----------



## CatPat (Mar 3, 2016)

sec. Belle, can Carrie's phone show up on caller ID? I don't remember if it does or not."

	"No," she said. 

	"I'll have to keep it under three minutes, then. Okay, be right back. Don't move."

Paul set Belle down and went into the computer room and called the police station and left an anonymous tip on their CrimeSolvers tape of the description of the suspect. He hung up, and came back out.

	"That's done. Meows and Bart, do you trust me?"

	"Yes," said Bart.

	"Implicitly," replied Meows.

	"If I get a detective up here, and tell him that you two are trained to protect the store, would you let him get a sample of your fur with the blood on it? DO NOT say a word, I mean it. Dummy up, act maybe real hissy and irritated, play it up like two fierce tomcats who just got really mad. Follow me?"

	Bart and Meows looked at each other. Bart grinned. Meows smirked.

	"We can certainly do that," said Meows.

	"Gladly," Bart smiled.

	"Good. I'll be back. Now fluff up and get mad," said Paul, heading out.

	A few moments later, he arrived with the detective. 

	"I came up here to check her apartment, I have a spare key. I was in town and saw all the mess here at the shop, and I came in to see what was happening. I don't think anyone came in here, the door was locked. But those cats over there are actually trained to protect Carrie. Look at the blood. Do you think they could have attacked the perps? Or is that their blood and the burglar hurt them? You're the police, I have no idea," said Paul.

	What a great liar, thought Zeus from under the couch with Belle.

	Meows and Bart were on the couch, fluffed up, angry and hissing. The detective's eyes got wide.

	"Man, what a couple of mean cats! Have they ever attacked anyone before?" he asked.

	"I don't know. They've hissed at me a few times, but haven't really hurt me."

	"They'd be big enough to hurt someone pretty good, I think. But I really don't want to get near those two. They look mean. If you hold one of them down, I can get a sample...as long as that other big beast doesn't eat me," said the detective.

	"Well, I'll try. They sort of know me, I visit Carrie often," said Paul, winking at Bart.


----------



## CatPat (Mar 3, 2016)

The detective and Paul moved toward the snarling toms, and Meows, seeing the wink, backed up, hissing. Bart, looking Paul in the eye, fluffed up in rage and started to growl. Meows leaped to the floor and under the couch. Quick as a flash, Paul grabbed Bart, who howled and snarled and screamed in fury, slashing at the air with huge claws bared, deliberately missing Paul.

	"Grab a handful of fur and hurry!!" yelled Paul.

	The detective yanked a few good-sized tufts of fur out of Bart's back and Paul let him go. Bart flew down the hall, yowling and growling.

	"God, that is one mean cat. You okay there?" said the detective, putting the bloody yellow and white tufts into a bag and labeling it.

	"Whew! Yeah, I'm okay. Did you get enough there?" asked Paul.

	"Sure did. I appreciate it, Mr. Draper. This might help quite a bit. You're sure nothing up here is disturbed?"

	"Just two cats, I think," smiled Paul.

	"They're disturbed, all right. I've never seen cats that mean," said the detective.

	Paul walked him back downstairs, and Bart came out from the hall laughing.

Meows, Belle, and Zeus came out from under the couch, and all four cats rolled on the floor howling with glee.

	"Woooo, that was great, Meows!" howled Bart.

	"You looked like you had rabies," laughed Meows.

	"I didn't know Paul was such a cool liar!" whooped Zeus.

	"That cop was scared to death," giggled Belle.

	"If he only knew," roared Bart, sending them all off in gales of laughter again. 
Finally they calmed down a little, still snickering and giggling, and settled in the computer room for a wash-up.

	The door opened, and Paul came in, chuckling to himself. 

	"Cats?" he called softly.

	"In here," hissed Bart.

	Paul walked in, and they all laughed again, together.

	"What a performance, fellas!" said Paul. 

	"Thank you. You did quite well yourself," Meows said.

	"Bart, are you hurt? He did yank some fur out of you," asked Paul, looking at Bart's back.

	"I'm fine. I expected he would do that," Bart assured Paul.

	Zeus nuzzled Paul's hand. "You're a great liar. Very smooth, I must say."

	"I think you guys did great," purred Belle. 

	"Hopefully this will help ID the would-be burglar," said Bart.


----------



## CatPat (Mar 3, 2016)

"The detective said he's putting the word out to the hospital and emergency clinic to be looking out for a boy of about 12 with serious scratches and possible cat bites. You guys are up-to-date on your shots, aren't you?" asked Paul.

	"Absolutely," said Meows.

	"Yes," said Bart. 

	"Good. The detective seems to think that there's a possibility the kid's parents may try to sue Carrie, but as long as it happened in here during the break-in, he doesn't think a judge will be too sympathetic. They didn't get fingerprints in the shop, and it looks like he bled on you and probably on his clothes because they didn't find blood anywhere," said Paul. "And there was none of your fur outside, either, so he's convinced you scratched him up defending the shop and apartment inside."

	"Can they take us away from Carrie?" asked Bart.

	"No. Only if you had done this outside the shop property and had no shots. And had no reason to protect anything. Besides, if they tried, they'd have to find you first," Paul said. "Don't worry."

	"Good thing Carrie put that 'Beware of Attack Cat' sign you gave her as a joke for her birthday up in the shop window," Meows pointed out.

	"Oh, that's right, she did. And it's right next to the door, you can't miss it," laughed Paul.

	"Too bad the kid didn't take it seriously," put in Zeus.

	"What time is it?" asked Paul, looking around the room for a clock.

	"Almost nine o'clock," said Meows. "Why?"

	"I need to get to the hardware store and fix Carrie's door. Good thing they're open til ten. I'll be right back. If Carrie and Suzanna get here before I get back, tell them where I went and that I'll be back to fix the door," said Paul.

	"Will do, partner," laughed Bart. 

	They all chuckled, and Paul went back out the door.

	"I like him," sighed Belle. The others nodded.

	"He's a good guy," said Zeus.

Carrie and Suzanna drove up about ten minutes later to the sight of the shop lights ablaze and two police cars and a van in front of it.

	"Oh my God," breathed Carrie.

	Suzanna slammed on the brakes. "Go. I'll be right there."

	Carrie threw open the door and vaulted out of the truck. Suzanna whipped into a space between one of the police cars and the van, and got out.


----------



## CatPat (Mar 3, 2016)

"What happened here?" Carrie called out. The detective looked up.

	"Are you Carrie Sullivan?" he asked.

	"Yes, I am. What's happened?"

	"You had a break-in, ma'am. I'm Detective James Freeman. Apparently, from what we gather from the evidence and an unidentified witness, a boy of about twelve broke your window on your door and got in. One of your friends happened to be in town, and checked your apartment. It was not gotten into, but apparently your tomcats came down here and tore the kid up and sent him back out the door," he explained.

	"Which friend? Who?"

	"A Paul Draper."

	"Oh, good. Okay. Where is he?" she asked. 

	"He said if you came in before he got back, he's gone to the hardware store and he'll be back to fix your door," said the detective.

	"My tomcats tore this kid up? What do you mean?" asked Carrie, confused.

	"Ma'am, those are two of the meanest cats I ever saw in my life. That yellow one almost ripped your friend to shreds. Both of them had blood on them, and we didn't find any useful fingerprints here in the shop, so I needed a fur sample to help ID the kid, if he shows up at the ER. It also proves the kid had to have been inside your shop when the cats attacked. That will help you later if you need it."

	Carrie turned and looked at Suzanna.

	"I'll be right back," said Suzanna, and went out the back and up the steps to Carrie's apartment. 


	"Cats! Meows! Where are you? Oh my God, Meows, Bart! Are you okay?" Suzanna was shocked at seeing their bloody fur.

	"We're fine," they laughed.

	"What did you do?" Suzanna asked.

	They told her all about it, and soon she was laughing.

	"You hissed at PAUL?" she asked Bart.

	"Well, I had to. I even growled and snarled. I didn't hurt him, Suzanna, I promise."

	Belle told her about trying to call her cell phone, and calling 911 and Paul for help. Suzanna picked up the little heroine and praised her for a job well done, and listened to the cats gleefully describe the performance.

	Downstairs, Carrie was perplexed.

	"But my cats are not mean! Really, they might have scratched a little or something, but --"


----------



## CatPat (Mar 3, 2016)

"Oh no," he interrupted. "These are no sweet little housecats. I have two cats myself. You don't have cats, you have raging beasts, and I hope I never, ever see those two again."

	"Did they hurt you?" she asked, totally confused.

	"No, but if your friend hadn't held that yellow monster down, he'd have torn me up bigtime. Good thing you have a warning sign in the window here. I used to think that was a joke, but not after tonight. I’ve seen nicer grizzly bears.”

	The man did look a little shaken, and Carrie just couldn't believe what she was hearing. 

	"I -- ah, I need to run upstairs for a moment. I'll be right back."

	"Okay," said the detective.

	Carrie ran up the steps and went in, finding Suzanna and the cats laughing.

	"Carrie, listen to this," said Suzanna.

	Belle and Zeus began to tell Carrie what happened, and when they got to the part where Paul grabbed Bart and Bart went into his theatrics, Carrie began to laugh. She couldn't believe these two sweet, intelligent and loving animals had turned into snarling, fangs-baring, flesh-ripping monsters.

	"Oh my God, no wonder that detective is terrified of you two," she laughed. "Oh, that is funny! Good thing Paul thought of that."

	"He did real well, acting like he was real leery of us and all," smiled Bart. "He even said we hissed at him a few times."

	"We needed an excuse to get the blood on them to the detective, so big mean attack cats seemed to fit the bill," said Zeus.

	"I enjoyed myself," added Meows.

	Carrie was still chuckling. "Well, I've got to get back down there, but I just couldn't figure out why he thought you two were so awful."

	"I'll put on some coffee," said Suzanna. "We'll stay and help you clean up."

	"Thanks, Suzanna," Carrie said, and went back downstairs.

	There was nothing better than cats and great friends, she thought.

	"You don't have to keep it, Carrie, I don't know if you even like it," said Paul, as he hung the new door to the shop. 

	"I love it! I would have gotten it myself!" she exclaimed.

	The new door was antique white with a reinforced stained-glass oval window in it. Suzanna liked it too.

	"I think it looks great," she said, sipping her coffee.

	"Please let me pay you back for it," Carrie insisted.


----------



## CatPat (Mar 4, 2016)

"No," said Paul, gently but firmly. "It's a gift. An early Christmas present, really, if you like it that much. Otherwise, I can take it back and exchange it for one you want."

	"Don't you dare," said Carrie. "I love it. Thank you. And thank you for your help tonight -- you and Zeus."

	"No problem. That's what friends are for," he smiled.

	"Hey, look," said Suzanna, opening and closing the new door. "This one doesn't stick or squeak like the last one."

	"Of course not." Paul looked offended. "I put it up."

	The women laughed at him. Ralph poked his head in the back. "Cats! Bart! Belle! Zeus! Dinner's on!"

	"Hey, Ralph!" Suzanna called. "Look at Carrie's new door real quick."

	Ralph walked to the front of the shop. "Carrie, that looks great. You've always had such a keen eye for decorating. It's just perfect, dear."

	Carrie cleared her throat. "I didn't pick it out. Paul did, and brought it in and hung it."

	"Well, Paul, seems you have a talent too. Very good!" he boomed, smiling. 

	"Thank you," smiled Paul.

	Ralph called the cats again for dinner, and they came charging down the stairs and into the restaurant's kitchen, where he set their plates down.

	Carrie sat down. "I wonder if they'll find the kid who broke in."

	Paul shrugged. "I don't know."

	"In a way, I hope they don't, and the cats taught him a lesson, and he straightens up," Carrie said.

	"That would be the ideal scenario," agreed Suzanna.

	"I wonder how badly he's scratched up," Paul said.

	"I hope the parents don't sue," Carrie worried.

	Suzanna frowned. "I hope not too. But that's possible."

	Paul shook his head. "What lawyer would take a case that crazy? Attack cats scratching up a 12-year-old burglar. That's kind of reaching, isn't it?"

	"Oh, there are attorneys out there who would take something like that. On the off chance they actually won, they'd be famous. People would go, 'Oh yeah, he's the one who won the attack cat case,'" said Suzanna. "Believe me, I know some of these types."

	"Wonderful," sighed Carrie.

	"Don't worry, Carrie, it probably won't happen," Suzanna assured her. 

	"I hope not," she replied.


----------



## CatPat (Mar 4, 2016)

Suzanna looked thoughtful. "You know what? This is weird. I just got the strangest feeling that this is going to turn into a positive thing for us all."

	"That is weird," said Paul. "I have the same feeling, Suzanna."

	They exchanged a look. 

	Carrie smiled at her friends. She was still in shock over the break-in and was glad they were there with her, weird feelings and all.











End of Chapter 9


----------



## CatPat (Mar 4, 2016)

*Chapter 10 – Snow and Turtles* 

The next day, the town woke up to being snowed in. Several inches of snow had fallen overnight, and Paul stood at the huge livingroom bay window admiring the snowy scene and enjoying the heat from the flames in the fireplace. The steaming cup of coffee warmed his hands as he looked out.

	Zeus came in, yawning. "What's for breakfast?"

	"I don't know. I was going to see what you wanted."

	"Well, you certainly learn fast. How about a sardine and cheese omelet?"

	Paul almost choked on his coffee. "Gross! Are you serious?"

	Zeus looked at him as if he were crazy. "Of course."

	"With sour cream?"

	"That would be a very nice touch," said Zeus, licking his chops.

	Paul sighed. "Okay...but I'm fixing mine first. I don't want my breakfast to taste like sardines."

	"Hmm. You might like it if you tried it."

	"I think I'll pass. C'mon, I'll warm up some milk for you," said Paul, heading for the kitchen.

	Zeus smiled. He knew he was the luckiest feline in the world, and he was grateful.


	Suzanna awoke in the cottage to find Meows staring out the window.

	"Something wrong?" she asked.

	"Oh, no. I was admiring the snow. Come look, Suzanna, it's beautiful."

	She got up and put on her robe, and joined Meows at the window. "Oh, wow, yeah it is."

	"The world looks so clean and peaceful, doesn't it?" he smiled.

	She scratched his head and ears. "It sure does."

	"It seems like a gift, after that mess in the shop last night," said Meows.

	"True. Speaking of, that's a bit cold for paws. I'll take you to Carrie's today and pick you up," she said.

	"Don't try to drive in this, Suzanna. I'll be fine, it's not far."

	"I'll wrap you up and carry you. How's that? I get exercise, you'll stay warm and dry," suggested Suzanna.

	He smiled and purred. "Can we stop at the coffeeshop? I was wondering if I could get a book for Belle I saw in there the other day."

	"Sure. What is it?"

	"It's a nice collection of classic poems. She is learning to write poetry, and I thought she'd like that," Meows explained.

	"That's sweet of you. Do you want anything for yourself? You can have some new books, too. You haven't gotten any lately," said Suzanna.

	"I really don't have a lot of time to read lately, with teaching Belle and my own online course in business accounting and all, but thank you anyway," Meows said with a hand-nuzzle.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 4, 2016)

I asked Smudge and Django if they could talk...they just ignored me.  I'm afraid to ask Latté, she's the only one that was found on the street...


----------



## CatPat (Mar 4, 2016)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I asked Smudge and Django if they could talk...they just ignored me.  I'm afraid to ask Latté, she's the only one that was found on the street...



According to Joyce's book, perhaps it is best not to ask. Street cats seem to be very odd, yes?

With love,
~Cat


----------



## Dawgluver (Mar 4, 2016)

I asked Beagle if she could talk.  She's a former street dog.  She didn't say anything.


----------



## CatPat (Mar 5, 2016)

Dawgluver said:


> I asked Beagle if she could talk.  She's a former street dog.  She didn't say anything.



So far we are very lucky, yes? But to be prepared, perhaps cat and dog owners must check of the homeowner's policies. There may be dog bites coverages for one time, but I have not seen the coverages for cat attacks.

Perhaps to lobby the insurance companies for covererage of cat scratches and bites will become an insurance policy movement! Ha!

I am sure our state insurance attorneys generals have not not thought of this.

I did ask Lilly if she could speak. She only led me to her treats tin and wagging her tail.

I suppose we have regular pets, yes?

Love,
~Cat


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 5, 2016)

I asked Latté, and she looked at me with a face that said, "Well, what do you think?"  I think she's shining me on.


----------



## CatPat (Mar 5, 2016)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I asked Latté, and she looked at me with a face that said, "Well, what do you think?"  I think she's shining me on.



If she talks, you will never have to work again in your life. But the home security bills will be terrible, yes?

Joyce's Pook talks. She can say, "Mom" and "No." It sounds very funny but one can hear this a small bit! Ha! It is of the gibbering which cats do, yes?

Let us know when Latte speaks. I will be your best friend, yes? HAA!

Love,
~Cat


----------



## CatPat (Mar 5, 2016)

"I guess you don't," she agreed. "Maybe you should make time for yourself."

	He thought about that. "Well, since Zeus is helping, I might be able to do that. I do miss curling up with you and a good book."

	She smiled. "I miss that too, but I know you're teaching Belle. Maybe take a look around today while we're there and see if something jumps out at you."

	"Okay, thank you, Suzanna."

	Suzanna smiled at him. "You're welcome. Well! It's almost eight o'clock. I better get my shower so we can go book-hunting."

	Down the street, Carrie woke up to find Bart and Belle at the big windowseat, admiring the snow. 

	"Look, Carrie! Look at all the snow!" cried Belle, her tail lashing with excitement. "It's so pretty."

	She got up and sat between them at the window, looking out toward the B&B.

	"Hey, look at the cottage! Looks like Suzanna's at the window," said Bart.

	"Good gosh, you can see that? I can't, I just barely see the window," Carrie replied.

	"I can see her too!" exclaimed Belle.

	"We have sharper eyesight," said Bart.

	"I believe that," Carrie said.

	"Oh, I guess Pook and Saav won't be here today," Belle said, disappointed.

	"Probably not, unless Joyce can get behind another snowplow," Carrie nodded. "But Meows will be here, I'm sure."

	"Oh, and I guess Zeus won't be able to come, either," pouted Belle. "Rats! I hate it when my friends have to stay home." She raspberried the snow, and Bart sighed.

	Carrie laughed. "They'll be here tomorrow, Belle."

	The phone rang, and Carrie picked it up, spoke briefly, and hung up.

	"Who was that?" asked Belle.

	"Suzanna. She's taking Meows to The Daily Grind, and wanted us to join them. Want to?"

	"Ooooo! Yeah!" Belle said, cheering right up. Belle liked coffee, too...with lots of cream in it.

	"Oh, good," nodded Bart. "That sounds like fun."


----------



## CatPat (Mar 5, 2016)

Carrie looked at the clock. "Well, the sooner I get ready, the sooner we can get out of here."

	The two women and three cats met across the street from Carrie's shop. Carrie and Suzanna had coffee and gave Belle coffee with cream, and the other two milk. 

Meows found the book for Belle, then selected a copy of historical works for himself.

Bart picked out the latest offering from Tom Clancy, and the cats crawled under the table to read, where no one would see them. 

	Carrie looked across the street at her new front door. "I love how the new door looks. Paul is pretty neat."

	"Yeah, he is. He comes by now and then to visit Sunshine," said Suzanna. "I think that's unusual for a man."

	"He's no ordinary guy," Carrie agreed. Her cell phone rang, and she fished it out of her purse and answered it.

	It was Detective Freeman. "Can you come by the station? Your burglar is here to turn himself in."

	"Oh -- okay, sure, give me just a few minutes. I'm at the bookstore, not in the shop," Carrie replied, looking very surprised.

	"Take your time," he said. "We're still taking his statement."

	She hung up. "My burglar is turning himself in. That was the detective, and he wants me to come by the station."

	"Wow! You gotta tell me what happens when you get done!" exclaimed Suzanna. 

	"You better believe I will," Carrie smiled, getting up. She bundled Bart and Belle back in the big picnic basket as Meows jumped on Suzanna's shoulder. They paid for their books, and returned to the shop, where Carrie put their books out for them on the big windowseat. They jumped up and pawed them open, purring.

	"That'll keep em happy for a while," remarked Suzanna, walking down the stairs with Carrie.

	"Yeah, for today, maybe. They read fast," said Carrie.

	"That they do. Wonder what made the kid turn himself in?"

	Carrie paused at the alley door. "I'm getting ready to find out."

	Suzanna gave her friend a good-luck pat on the shoulder, and watched her go across the alley to the police station. Then she closed the door and locked it.


----------



## CatPat (Mar 5, 2016)

Carrie walked into the interview room, and saw a very thin, ragged boy with the detective, hanging his head. She looked around for his parents. No one looked like a parent there. Where were the parents? 

	"Hello, Mrs. Sullivan. Please sit down. This is Sean McMurray. He has something to tell you," said the detective.

	The child had been crying, and his face, throat and hands were covered with deep scratches. She felt so bad for him. He was dirty, unkempt, and pale.

	This poor child, she thought. What happened here?

	"I - I'm sorry I broke your door. I wasn't going to steal anything. I was just looking for a warm place to sleep," he said, and began to cry again.

	"A place to sleep? Did you run away from home, honey?" asked Carrie.

	The boy didn’t answer, and looked away.

	Detective Freeman nodded. "His parents are in prison for drug trafficking, and the grandmother took him in. Unfortunately, she was abusive, and Children's Services pulled him out of there and put him in what we thought was a safe foster home. Right now, I'm afraid that foster home is going to be investigated and probably shut down, because he was beaten and locked in a closet with no dinner last night. He ran away when they let him out of the closet to go to bed."

	"Is that true?" Carrie asked the boy gently. 

	He swallowed a sob and nodded.

	She touched his hand. "I'm sorry. That's no way for a little boy to live. How old are you?"

	"Ten," he said.

	Carrie shared a painful look with the detective. 

	"I explained to him that you would have to decide to press charges or not," said the cop.

	"Oh no, no. Don't charge this little guy with anything. Just get him to a warm, safe place, where he can be happy and grow up to be a good man," she replied.

	"But he did damage your store. Are you sure?"

	She waved him off. "The door has been replaced, and I never did like the old door anyway. He wasn't there to do harm, he was cold. Has he had any breakfast?"

	"Uh...not yet," the detective said.

	Carrie's eyes blazed. "And why not? This child is hungry!"

	"I -- uh, was going to get him something to eat, but he said he wanted to do this first," explained Freeman. By that look in her eyes, no wonder


----------



## CatPat (Mar 5, 2016)

she's got evil cats, he thought. She probably trained the vicious beasts herself.

	She looked at the little boy, then back at the detective. "Can I take him to the pancake place? It's just two doors down, we can walk."

	For the first time, the boy looked up at her with shining brown eyes keen with interest and bright with intelligence. Carrie smiled at him, and she got a little shy smile back.

	"Sure, if he wants to. What do you think, Sean? Would you like to go eat breakfast with Mrs. Sullivan?"

	He nodded, and smiled again.

	"Good," said Carrie, getting up and holding her hand out to the boy. He slid off his chair and slipped his hand into hers. "I bet you like blueberry syrup, don't you?"

	"It's my favorite," he said, picking up his coat.

	"Mine too. Thanks, Detective, I'll have him back in a little while."

	"No problem, take your time. We're trying to get in touch with a new foster parent for him anyway. You have fun," said the cop with a smile.

	"We will," replied Carrie, helping Sean get his coat on. It was at least three sizes too big, and quite worn.

	They walked outside, and he held Carrie's hand tightly. "You're a nice lady, Mrs. Sullivan."

	"Aw, you're a sweet child," said Carrie, giving his little hand a gentle squeeze. 

	"Can I come live with you?" he asked.

	"Oh, I wish you could! But I'm not a registered or trained foster parent, so they won't let me take you, or I certainly would. But -- aren't you afraid of my cats?"

	"No. They were protecting you. Besides, they let me go when I tried to get up and run back out."

	"They're really not mean when they get to know you," she said. "Why don't you come visit me at the shop, if your new family says it's okay, and get to know them?"

	"Can I?"

	"Sure. Anytime. I'm open all day," she told him, opening the door to the Pancake Palace.

	"I will. I'm really sorry I broke your door," he said sadly.

	"Don't think about that. Just think good things right now. We both made a new friend today, don't you think?"

	"Yeah," he said, smiling shyly.


----------



## CatPat (Mar 5, 2016)

During breakfast, she found out he loved animals, and he especially liked turtles. Sean was quite an expert on turtles, and she was impressed as he told her about the different kinds of turtles and what made them different. He liked baseball, math, and science, and seemed to be a good student...when his old foster parents let him go to school. He had spent six lonely, lousy months in that pit of a home. Carrie hated hearing what had happened to him, and prayed he would have a good, safe home from now on. He had nice table manners, she noticed, as he dug into his pancakes (with blueberry syrup), bacon, and orange juice.

	It was over too soon for Carrie. She would have to return him to the detective, but she really didn't want to. As they made their way back up the street after their breakfast, she gave him one of her business cards, and drew him aside.

	"If anything bad happens to you, ever again, you call me as soon as you can and wherever you are, I will come and get you to the police so you can report it. See, here's my cell phone number, shop number, and home number. You're good at math -- think you can memorize those numbers?" she said gently.

	He looked at the card closely, and nodded. "Really? If I get hit again, you'll come get me?"

	"Yes. Or anything bad happens. Get to a phone as soon as you can and call me, okay?" She fished out a pen, and wrote 'love, Carrie' on the back, and gave it back to him.

	"I will," he said, carefully putting the card in his jacket pocket. She patted his thin little shoulder, and they headed for the police station.

	When she walked in, a tall, lovely woman in her 50s was waiting. Carrie knew her well.

	"Sandy! How are you? I haven't seen you in ages!"

	"Hi, Carrie! I'm doing great. You?" she smiled.

	"Oh, just fine. Where have you been hiding lately?" asked Carrie.

	"Well, I became a foster parent last year, and was fostering a little girl until about a month ago, when she was adopted. So, here I am, and this is Sean?"

	"Yes. We just came back from breakfast. Sean, this is Sandy Larsen. Sandy, Sean McMurray."

	The older woman reached down and shook his hand. "So nice to meet you, Sean. Did you have a good breakfast?"

	"Yes! I had pancakes and bacon and juice. Do you like blueberry syrup?" he asked.


----------



## CatPat (Mar 5, 2016)

Carrie and Sandy laughed. "One of my favorites," said Sandy. "Have you tried strawberry too?"

	He shook his head. "Not yet. Maybe I'll try that next time."

	Sandy smiled at him. "We'll try it tomorrow morning. Would you like that?"

	"Yes!" he replied.

	"I think you two are going to get along real well," said Carrie.

	"I think so," agreed Sandy.

	Sean smiled, and the detective came out. "Ah! There you are. I guess we're all done here, Sandy. The paperwork's done and filed. I've got two officers and a Children's Service person going to get his clothes and belongings from the other foster home, and they'll be dropping those off to you sometime today."

	"Great! Well, Sean, you ready? I don't live far from here," Sandy said.

	"May I use the restroom first?" he asked.

	Freeman showed him to the men's room, and Carrie turned to Sandy. "I'm so glad he's going to be with you. I am so relieved. Thank you, Sandy."

	"Oh, he's precious. No problem, Carrie, he'll be okay. Just some love and support, and maybe a slew of homemade chocolate chip cookies, and he'll be bouncing back."

	"That should do it. In case you find it, I gave him my card, and said if he ever needed me, he could call. Would you let him visit the shop?" asked Carrie.

	"Oh, absolutely! You mean he's not afraid of the cats?"

	"He really should be," said Freeman.

	"No, he told me he wasn't, and I explained that if he would come visit and get to know them, they'd be fine," Carrie said.

	“That’s one brave kid,” muttered the detective. Carrie rolled her eyes, and Sandy looked at the man as if he were crazy.

	"We'll be regulars, then," promised Sandy. "That will give us an excuse to get out a few times a week and walk."

	"Good," said Carrie. "I look forward to it."

	Sean returned, and looked at Sandy expectantly. 

	"Ready?"

	"Ready," he said. "Thank you for breakfast, Carrie. I'll try to come visit you."

	“Yes, we’ll be over real soon,” nodded Sandy.

	"You do that," she smiled. Sandy took his hand. 

	"C'mon, tiger, let's get you home," she said, leading him out. He turned and waved one more time, then he was out the door with Sandy, heading off to a new life and one with much more hope.

	Carrie turned to the detective. "He is a dear child. Tell me -- where did he spend the night last night?"

	Freeman sighed. "After the shop incident, he went to the Catholic church just up from you, and Father Aaron was there, working late. The church stays unlocked, and he found the child asleep in a pew when he went to leave. He woke him up and took him home, then brought him here this morning after Sean told him why he was there."

	"That poor dear. But he has such nice manners! I can't believe his parents were into drugs."

	"That's another sad story. His parents lost their jobs when that knitting mill outsourced. They couldn't find jobs after that, and they had a child to feed and a mortgage to pay. The father's cousin talked them into running coke and meth into South Carolina and Tennessee, and finally they got desperate and did it. They got caught on their second run. They weren't users, they kind of were nice people, stuck in a jamb, and made a bad decision," he said, a shadow crossing his face. "They got seven years and they have about five and a half to go. It's a very sad situation."

	Carrie felt for them. "I guess if I had a child, I would do anything to provide for him. They must love him very much."

	"Actually, they do. I have spoken with them, arranging communication between them and Sean. They're actually nice people...just bad circumstances. It's my hope that when they get out, they'll be able to get him back and start over."

	"I hope so too. Where are they incarcerated?"

	"The federal pen in Raleigh. They are allowed to receive visits from him, but he hasn't been given the chance to see them yet. Sandy will be taking him in a week or so."

	"That's wonderful! Does he know this yet?" said Carrie.

	"He will shortly. She's planning on sitting him down with cookies and milk later and telling him," Freeman said, smiling. "He'll be very happy to hear that bit of news. He loves them and misses them."

	"Oh, I bet he does, the poor little thing. I hope it all works out. I can tell you, he'll be fine with Sandy. I've known her for a long time, and she's a good person. Thank you for telling me this, Detective. I do appreciate it."

	"No problem, I know you care about him. Go see him, if you want, and keep up with him. He might like that. I'm going to visit him from time to time, too."

	"That's wonderful! I'll keep up with him. He's a precious soul, and he needs people in his little corner," Carrie promised.

	"He sure does. Thanks for your help," said Freeman, shaking Carrie's hand.

	"And thank you. Have a great day."


----------



## CatPat (Mar 5, 2016)

End of Chapter 10.

Enjoy!

Love,
~Cat


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 5, 2016)

Oh poor Sean...which of the cats are going to be the lawyer for his parents???


----------



## Dawgluver (Mar 5, 2016)

Just saw a big orange and white tabby sitting on my deck.  Went out to talk to him, he took off into the woods, probably feral, I had not seen him before.


----------



## CatPat (Mar 6, 2016)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Oh poor Sean...which of the cats are going to be the lawyer for his parents???



That would have been interesting, yes? But there s nothing to save them for they are incarcerated for a time.

Sean is off to a new life now, and he is safe. I love this part! 



Dawgluver said:


> Just saw a big orange and white tabby sitting on my deck.  Went out to talk to him, he took off into the woods, probably feral, I had not seen him before.



Oh my! This is odd, yes? Perhaps put a handful of food for him on the edge of the deck where he was to see if he comes back. Yes, he may be feral. This is very interesting!

He may come back! 

With love,
~Cat


----------



## CatPat (Mar 6, 2016)

*Chapter 11 – Vitriol *

The woman looked out the barred cell window at the falling snow, itching in her ill-fitting orange jail outfit. From her window she could see a small bit of the B&B roof, the place she hated. She looked at it again now, her heart burning with loathing. In her mind, she could see the owner of it going about her business, free, not caring that she had sent someone like her to jail. It was unthinkable. What was it with these simple-minded working-class types, she wondered for the thousandth time. Did Suzanna Pearson really think she could get away with this? Didn’t she realize who she was dealing with?

	It was drafty in the high-ceilinged cell, lit by a bare bulb set in the wall over the metal shelf that held her mattress. She looked at it in disdain, for she was used to plump, soft mattresses, thick down comforters and fine Irish linen sheets. Not this coarse cotton stuff  with its thin, lumpy pillow and rough wool blanket. She had few things beside toiletries with her – they didn’t allow her much of anything here – and she refused the meager selection of tattered books and magazines the jail offered for reading material as she whiled away the hours. 

	Damn you, she thought, looking at the detested B&B roof. Damn you! Sitting over there under that roof in your overpriced motel, serving cheap coffee and making small talk about nothing. Enjoy it while you can, for nothing lasts forever. And some things have significantly shorter lifespans than others.

	That visual nearly made her sick to her stomach. She envisioned that roof collapsing in flames, burning, consumed by a holocaust of fire and heat to the ground in ashes, and taking that woman and that creature with it. Something had to be done.

	And someone was dragging his feet. It was time to set things straight. If he wouldn’t cooperate, she knew someone who would. Either he woke up and took action or, well, one way or another, she would have her moment. She would have her revenge; she would have her private glory. And no one would ever know what really happened…just a terrible tragedy…

	She got up and crossed the tiny cell, and banged on her barred door.

	"Guard! Let me out to use the phone!" she yelled.

	The young man on duty in the tiny jail came up to her door. "Greta, this is the third time this morning," he said. "You're only allowed two a day."

	"Come on. That's ridiculous! Just one more, is all. Will it kill you to let me use the phone?"

	He sighed, and let her out. "Just this once. That's it."

	"Thank you," she said without meaning it, and went to the pay phone on the wall close to her cell. Lifting the receiver, she eyed him. "Do you mind? This is private."

	"Make it short," he muttered crossly, and went back to his desk.

	She dialed the collect-call number.


----------



## CatPat (Mar 6, 2016)

"Hello?" said an irritated voice. "Greta, what is it now?"

	"Have you researched the eminent domain laws yet?"

	"Yes. I wouldn't try it. The property is not big enough to serve a purpose, and it's not owned by a bank. Leave the woman alone! Cut your losses, and get out of there and leave town."

	"I paid you to do a job. I get what I pay for."

	"You got the job done. Ms. Pearson is squeaky clean, an upstanding citizen with a completely clean background. No debts, no enemies, and eminent domain in this town is just not going to fly. Give it up, would you? You're obsessing again, Greta. The woman's ex-husband and his cronies can't even say a bad word about her," he replied angrily. "I've been over this four times now with you. Give it up!"

	"I told you I get what I want. Don't make me have to make life very hard for you," she warned him.

	"Do not threaten me. I have enough on you to send you off for the rest of your life. You better remember who you are talking to!"

	"Phil, you need to remember who is financing you and your little operation. What would your partner say if suddenly, you ran out of funds?"

	"Greta, I would try, but really, be reasonable. We can't touch her, and she has some very high-powered friends in the city. I don't think this is real smart."

	"I don't give a damn what you think. I want her brought down, and brought down in a big way. You will see to it!" Greta yelled at him.

	"It's impossible! It won't work! Look, I have helped you with schemes before, but this is out of our league. Trust me! I have checked her up one side and down the other, inside and out. It won't work."

	"I don't invest in losers. Make it work. I want her head on a platter, and you will serve her up to me. Or you will understand very quickly what happens when you do not keep your word,” Greta told him, and hung up. "Guard!"

	The young jailer took her back to her cell. Once inside, she stared out at the roof of the B&B.

	"I will own you," she vowed softly. "You will go down, and you will go down painfully."

	Just a couple blocks away in the B&B, Suzanna had no idea such vitriol was being leveled at her as she waited for Carrie to return from the police station. Because of the snow, Carrie had decided to close the shop for the day, but the B&B was full of guests admiring the snow. The fireplaces were all lit, attracting the guests to them, and some folks were in and out and


----------



## CatPat (Mar 6, 2016)

at the windows taking pictures. Suzanna was sliding a pan of cinnamon pastries into the oven and checking the coffee when Carrie bounced into the kitchen from the back door.

	“Hey, hey!” smiled Carrie, shrugging off her coat and scarf.

	"Do tell!" exclaimed Suzanna, filling two mugs full of coffee for them, and sitting at the little staff's kitchen table. Carrie sat down and warmed her hands around the mug Suzanna put in front of her.

	"This poor kid! He broke in looking for a warm place to sleep..." Carrie told her everything that had happened. Suzanna listened, taking in every word.

	"Holy cow! And Sandy's got him now? That's wonderful! That poor little thing. Sandy will be great for him, though. She'll bring him through. Maybe I could tempt him with Sunshine to visit here, too."

	Carrie nodded. "It wouldn't take much. He'd love it, probably. Make sure you read up on turtles, though."

	Suzanna laughed. "At least it's not snakes. I can handle turtles."

	"When I was his age, my thing was ducks and geese."

	"I bet your parents just loved that! How many did you bring home?"

	"Ohh, lots. Maybe we should find out when his birthday is and get him a turtle, if Sandy thinks it's okay," suggested Carrie.

	"Where would we find a turtle?"

	Carrie shrugged. "Exotic pet store maybe?"

	"Doesn't he like dogs? A puppy would be easier."

	"I guess so. We'll find out. But I think he's going to be just fine," said Carrie.

	"Sounds like it. I'm glad," Suzanna smiled.

	Carrie leaned back in her chair. "Ugh, I ate too much."

	"Pancakes are filling. Oh, there's Sunshine," Suzanna smiled as the cat went by the door to the kitchen in the arms of a lady who had been there several times. Suzanna was now getting regulars, and had even been asked about seasonal rates or weekly rates. Right now, the weekly rates were being discussed by Suzanna and her staff. "He hardly ever walks any more. Everyone carries him around."

	"Lucky thing. He is a real favorite, isn't he? Do you ever have him at night any more?"

	"Maybe once or twice a week is all. Meows is worried about him, though. He's afraid someone will take him home with them," said Suzanna.

	"Sounds like Meows. He worries, doesn't he?"

	"Worse than a grandmother," Suzanna agreed.


----------



## CatPat (Mar 7, 2016)

Suzanna's cell phone rang, and she pulled it out of her pocket and answered. It was Paul.

	"I'm going to get brave and get out," he said. "Do you need anything?"

	Suzanna laughed. "No. But let me ask Carrie. She's right here." She moved the phone away. "It's Paul. He said he's getting out, do you need anything?"

	Carrie shook her head, then laughed. "I bet Zeus is going to love this."

	Suzanna chuckled and went back to the phone.

	"I heard that. Thanks a lot," he said with a smile in his voice.

	"I suppose he's going with you," laughed Suzanna.

	Paul sighed. "Of course. He doesn't let me get away with anything. Okay, then, I'll see you ladies in a bit...hopefully, if I don't get tossed out of the car by an upset feline."

	"We'll hope for the best," said Suzanna. They hung up.

	"Poor man," said Carrie. "Zeus really rides him about his driving."

	"I know, but it's really funny, a man like him being hounded by a talking cat. He should have kept the name Booger."

	Carrie laughed. "That's what I thought, too."


	"Oh God. You're going to drive in the snow again? Geez, have you lost your mind?" snarled Zeus as he pawed his computer off.

	"I thought maybe you'd like to go visit Belle and everyone," said Paul. "They're at Carrie's."

	"No, you're bored. And crazy, for wanting to drive in that stuff. Why don't we just stay home and finish off the caviar and smoked Gouda?" suggested Zeus. “Despite the cholesterol, don’t you think we might live longer if we did that?”

	"You can, if you want. I'm getting out, and I thought you might like to go see your friends."

	"If I don't go with you, you'll wrap yourself around a tree. You're a horrible driver," grumbled Zeus.

	"I am not. You're just afraid of cars," Paul said, packing the cat's computer into the case.

	"Hmph. I'm not afraid of anything. Well, except your driving. Haven't you even considered hiring a driver?" Zeus asked.

	"I told you, I don't need a driver. Now c'mon." Paul put his coat on and picked up his keys and Zeus's laptop. "Ready?"

	"Sure. I'm always ready to die. It's a cat thing," muttered Zeus, following Paul to the garage.


----------



## CatPat (Mar 7, 2016)

Zeus hopped up into the passenger side of the Honda 4WD sport utility, and reared up, putting his paws on the dash.

	Paul got in and started the Honda. Zeus looked anxiously behind him as the garage door opened.

	"Holy cow! That stuff is a foot deep! When did you get dropped on your head? Are you nuts?" howled Zeus.

	Paul backed out. "Relax. It'll be fine, it’s not a foot deep. There's no ice, just snow, and I have four-wheel-drive. We'll make it."

	"Yeah, you and those dang four wheels is what worries me. Watch the rock there."

	"I see the rock. I know it's there. I put it there. Stop that," said Paul, going down the steep driveway.

	"Oh geez, we're going to slide right off this edge here! What's the matter with you?" squawked Zeus, clawing the door.

	"I really wish you'd cut that out. And get your claws out of the door panel, you're tearing it up," Paul said.

	"Oh yeah, you're worried about a door panel. Have you ever thought of our lives here? Watch the trees, you're too close."

	"No, I'm not. I thought you can see better than humans," said Paul.

	"I can. Why do you think your driving scares me?"

	"I think cars just bother you. My driving is not scary."

	"Oh, yes it is. See? Now you're too close to the guardrail. It's straight down a billion feet there, and one more inch and you'll pitch us straight over the edge!” Zeus yelled, looking out the passenger side window.

	"I have plenty of room over there," Paul assured the cat.

	"No you don't. Slow down. You're going too fast. Watch the curve here," said Zeus.

	"I see the curve. I'm not going too fast, I'm only doing fifteen miles an hour!" Paul snapped.

	"That's probably fourteen miles an hour too fast. You're not exactly on dry pavement, you know."

	"I noticed. Stop worrying so much. What is it with you? Every time you get in the car you go nuts!"

	"I told you, you're a horrible driver. People like you don't need to drive. WHY won't you hire a driver?"

	"I don't need a driver. And I'm not a horrible driver. You just don't like cars," Paul said.

	"I don't mind cars. I just mind your driving. While you're at it, mind the car down there, it's stuck," Zeus pointed out.

	"I know, I see it," Paul said, slowing down.


----------



## CatPat (Mar 7, 2016)

"Nobody's in it," said Zeus, peering carefully at it as they passed.

	"Good."

	"Gaaahhh! Can't you stay off the guardrail over here? We are going to die," muttered Zeus.

	"No we aren't going to die! Will you stop that?" yelled Paul.

	"I can't believe your human laws allow you to drive a car. You're a one-ton lethal weapon."

	"Oh, please! If I'm such a terrible driver, how come I haven't killed us yet?" Paul asked.

	"It's called 'luck.' Ever hear of that? Whoa! Slow down! There's a squirrel," Zeus said.

	"I see the squirrel. I am going to duct-tape your jaws shut next time we go anywhere," Paul promised.

	"Hah. That's what you think. I'll tear you to pieces if you even try it. Hey! Watch those trees! Can't you slow down?" yelled Zeus.

	"Can't you shut up?" asked Paul.

	"Can't you hire a driver and give this up?" snarled Zeus.

	"You know, I REALLY liked you a LOT better before you talked!" snapped Paul.

	"No you didn't. Yeeeesh, you are a terrible driver. Does your lady friend know you're such a bad driver?" asked Zeus.

	"What's she got to do with my driving? I've never driven her anywhere!"

	"Oh. Well. Then that explains why she's still alive."

	Paul glared at the cat. "Oh, ha ha. Will you leave her out of this?"

	"Watch the road! Gaahhh, you are going to kill us!"

	"No, I'm not!"

	"Yes you are. Don't they have four-wheel-drive taxis around here? Can't we just call one?" asked Zeus.

	"They don't even have two-wheel-drive taxis. Quit nagging!" said Paul.

	"I'm not nagging. I'm trying to keep us alive here. Watch the curve! Geez, you really need to give this up."

	Paul sighed. "Will you shut up?"

	"Hah. You're the one who said you wished I could talk," Zeus retorted.

	"I didn't know you would be such a pain in the -- "

	"Whoa! Slow down! Can't you see that Jeep up there?" howled Zeus.

	"Oh for heaven's sake, the Jeep is half a mile away!" Paul snapped.


----------



## CatPat (Mar 7, 2016)

"No it's not. What's the matter with you? Hey, that light's turning red. Slow down!"

	"I see the light. I'm stopping, see? Stop panicking," Paul said.

	"Gaaahhhh! There's only that one Jeep on the road. Have you noticed the smart people are staying home?" Zeus pointed out.

	"Have you noticed smart cats know when to shut up?" 

	"Please. If it weren't for me helping you, we'd have rolled over back there. Light's green."

	"I see that, thank you," snarled Paul.

	"Why don't you just park right here? We can walk to the shop from here, we don't need to dance with death any more than we have to," said Zeus.

	"We're not dancing with death, and it's only another block. I wish you'd stop that."

	"I wish you wouldn't be so suicidal, especially with me in the car. Do you really have to share this disorder with the whole world?" the cat asked. “That’s a little self-involved, don’t you think?”

	"I do NOT have a disorder! You hate cars, is all. You're driving me nuts," Paul snapped.

	"And you're sending me to a feline heart attack. I hope you're happy," Zeus shot back.

	"I am NOT sending you to a feline heart attack! I am a good driver!"

	"And I'm the Pope. Watch the curb there!" retorted Zeus.

	"I see the damn curb. Geez! I REALLY liked you better before you opened that cat mouth of yours!" shouted Paul.

	"No, you didn't. You just can't admit you're a horrible driver. Well, when you and I meet on the same day on the Rainbow Bridge, we'll both know what happened."

	"I am not going to kill us! Get off my back about that or you're not going anywhere again!" yelled Paul.

"Have you forgotten how fast cats can run? I can beat you and your four-wheel-drive monstrosity here from the house to here. It might be safer. Then I get to watch you wrap yourself around a telephone pole. If it weren't for me, we'd be dead," said Zeus.

          "Note to self: Never get another cat!" exclaimed Paul, exasperated.

	"Gaaahhhhh!! You'll never find perfection again anyway, so if I were you, after I pass, don't even bother," muttered Zeus.

	Paul sighed and looked out the window. "What did I do to get this? God has forgotten me."


----------



## CatPat (Mar 7, 2016)

Zeus looked at him and smiled. "You're a good guy, Paul, but maybe your God thinks you’re a lousy driver too. Now watch the dang fire hydrant and deliver me to Carrie's alive, ok? Let's not ruin anyone's day with funeral plans," he said.

	"You. One of these days, Zeus!" fumed Paul.

	"Yeah, yeah. I hear you. You gonna let me out or not? These door handles are a pain!" Zeus fussed at him, swatting at the handle.

	Paul sighed loudly, and huffed out of the SUV, coming around and opening the door. "Go. Get out of my hair for a few hours and help out my blood pressure."

	Zeus jumped out and Paul grabbed the laptop case. "Finally. Out of that cocoon of death. Guess we got lucky again, thank the Gods."

	"Oh, shut up!" yelled Paul, not caring if anyone heard him or not.


End of Chapter 11.

More to come!

Love,
~Cat


----------



## CatPat (Mar 7, 2016)

*Chapter 12 – Crashes* 

Three blocks away, Joyce stared out the window, and shivered.

“Boy, it looks cold out there,” she said.

	Pook nuzzled her hand, and she reached over to scratch her chin.

	"Penny for your thoughts," Pook purred at her.

	"I'll give you a dollar," said Saav, hopping up.

	"Dollar-fifty. Bidding war!" Pook exclaimed.

	"Gaaahhh, fine, then, dollar-seventy-five. Mom, you better have invented a better mousetrap or something at this price," Saav said.

	Joyce laughed at them. 

	"You two are a mess," she smiled.

	The phone rang, and it was Paul at the B&B. "Hey, Joyce, you doing okay over there?"

	“Yep. How are you?”

	"Oh, I'm good. Hey, I made it into town, can I bring anything out to you guys?"

	"No, thanks, Paul, we’ve got everything we need here,” she replied.

	"I don't mind helping out, I can pick up anything you need,” he suggested. "I'm here with Carrie and Suzanna at Sunshine, so I'm just a few blocks away."

	"Thank you, Paul, but really, I went to the store and got everything we'd need when I saw the weather report. You keep the girls company over there and stay warm," she said.

	"Well, okay, then. If you change your mind, give me a call.”

	“I sure will, Paul, thanks,” said Joyce.

	The cats smiled, purring.

	"Paul's a nice guy," said Saav fondly.

	"He sure is, Mom. Good thing he listened when you suggested he get a four-wheel-drive last fall," Pook said.

	“I bet Zeus had a fit driving in the snow,” said Joyce.

	“Woooo,” laughed Pook. “You know it.”

	"They fight like two old bachelors," smiled Saav.

	"Well, they are bachelors. Kinda like that movie we watched a while back, 'The Odd Couple,'" said Joyce.

	"That was a neat movie," said Pook.

 "That was the night Ruffie ate too much popcorn and barfed," Saav recalled.

	"Yeah, that was pretty gross. Right next to me on the coffeetable. Yuck!" Pook added, making a face. She nosed toward their computer bag. "Can you get that out for us?"

	"Sure." Joyce reached for the bag and pulled out their little laptop. She set it up and plugged it in, and Saav pawed the power button. They had recently gone to wireless cable, and all of them could be online at once. Joyce was doing research on her book and was sending her columns, articles, and pictures out over email now, the cats were busy as usual with


----------



## CatPat (Mar 7, 2016)

their little projects and classes, and it seemed to be a lot more versatile for them all. Zeus seemed rather relieved that they had ‘emerged from the cave’ as he put it, teasing the girls. They teased him back and called him a geek. 

	Saav sighed. “I have to catch up on my journal. I haven’t written anything in there for a week.”

	“I got another project due…yesterday,” said Pook.

	“You go first, Pooks, I’ll help you. The journal can wait a little longer,” Saav told her, scooting over so Pook could sit in front of the laptop.

	A few minutes later as Joyce returned from the kitchen with a fresh cup of tea, Pook cut loose with a string of invectives leveled at the computer.

	"What's wrong?" Joyce asked, coming over to the laptop.

	"Dang thing froze up AGAIN!" snarled Pook, reaching for the power button.

	"Wait, don't do that!" exclaimed Joyce. "Let me take a look."

	She scooted Pook and Saav over, and looked at the screen.

	"Oh dear," Joyce sighed. The cats looked at each other.

	"What is it?" asked Pook.

	“Is it bad?” asked Saav.

	“Is it broken this time?” Pook worried.

	"Well, let's see. You have a Pentium 2 processor, a 64 memory, and you're trying to run your photo-editing thing here, your dictionary/thesaurus, four Messenger windows, your classes and eight web pages. You're overloading it," said Joyce. "Same thing I did to it."

	"But we're helping Belle, and talking to Bart, Meows, and Zeus. Pook was captioning some pictures to put in her project and I was trying to find something to rhyme with 'dangerous,'" Saav explained. "We need those windows up and running, Mom, plus, see, we need our classes there too. But it freezes and crashes all the time lately."

	"Well, it will. All that's eating up the memory and overloading the processor," Joyce told them. “Let’s reboot it.”

	"Can you fix it, Mom?” asked Pook.

	Joyce shook her head, turning it off. "No. I was afraid this would happen. I’m going to have to get you girls two newer ones. Even the fastest and best laptop would be slowed down considerably with that kind of load on it. That would bury mine.”

	"We'll each have our own? Pook will have one, I will have one?" asked Saav, pawing it back on.

	"Yes, Sweetness. With you girls so busy on this now, it's the only thing to do and keep it portable and paw-friendly." Joyce smiled and petted them.


----------



## CatPat (Mar 7, 2016)

“Hmmm. Will they be like yours?” asked Saav.

	"Err, not quite," she laughed. "But don't worry, they'll be close."

	"I love yours," said Saav.

	"I know. I do too," Joyce smiled. "I’ll find you girls a couple of good ones, a little used like Zeus's or Meows's, but they'll work a lot better and faster."

	"Oooo, I like theirs, too. What are you going to do with this one?" Saav wanted to know.

	"Oh, keep it as a back-up for a while, or maybe we'll run into someone who needs it sometime. We'll hang onto it for now, though. You're going to need to copy all your files and pictures and everything you have loaded onto it to discs for a backup, so you girls may want to start doing that now," Joyce suggested, reaching for the spindle of blank discs on the bookcase and putting it on the coffeetable for them.

	Pook and Saav got busy doing that, and Joyce picked up the phone and called Paul back.

	“At your service, Madame,” he teased, knowing it was Joyce from his caller ID.

	“I hope so. We’ve had a crash,” said Joyce.

	“A what?!”

	“Not a car crash, a computer crash. Any idea if Computer Shack’s open today?”

	“It sure is. I can see it from here. They’re open…looks like a couple four-wheel-drives are out in front. I think Justin’s there. Need a ride?” he offered. “Ohhh, wait, hold on.”

	“Okay,” said Joyce. She heard him talking to Carrie, then he came back.

	“Well, Carrie needs to go there, too. We’ll pick you up in a few minutes – how’s that?”

	“I appreciate it, Paul. I’ll be ready,” said Joyce with a smile.

	“Great. We were going to swing by the Chinese place for take-out and by Ralph’s to pick up leftovers from yesterday, and Suzanna’s decided to do some extra baking today. We’ll go by the grocery store, too. That okay with you?”

	“Oh, good. Chinese sounds great,” she replied. “I haven’t had that in a while.”

	"Don't forget us," said Saav, pawing Joyce’s arm.

	“That’s a little impossible to do, Saav. Okay, thanks, Paul, I’ll be ready,” said Joyce, and she hung up. “Okay, girls, make sure you save everything. When I get your computers, you’ll have it on discs and then you


----------



## CatPat (Mar 7, 2016)

can jump-drive it all over to them, and we’ll keep the discs for your backup.”

	"Wow," said Pook. "Hey, can we call Belle and them and let them know why we're not online?"

	"Ooooh, yeah, we did kind of poof on everyone," Saav agreed.

	"Sure." Joyce got up and got the speakerphone out of the computer room, and Pook called the apartment over the shop. The cats had worked out a code to recognize when one was calling another. One ring, hang up. Wait ten seconds. Call back, two rings, hang up, wait ten seconds, then call back. It was complicated, but it let the cats know when and when not to answer the phone for their own safety. On the third call, Bart answered.

	"Hi Bart! We crashed our computer!” Pook shouted gleefully.

	“Whaaaaat?” asked Bart.

	“You did?” said Belle.

	“Ohh noooooo,” groaned Meows.

	“How the hell did you do that?” Zeus wondered.

	Joyce laughed as they talked away. The speakerphone was Paul’s brainstorm…paw-friendly and all the cats could talk at once. She got up, put her cup in the sink, fetched her purse and coat, and waited for Paul.


	Joyce and Carrie stood in front of the shelf of laptops while Justin O’Brien, their close friend and one of the two men who owned Computer Shack, explained the features of the different ones. Carrie found one almost exactly like the first laptop for Bart and Belle, and Joyce found two identical laptops he had just refurbished.

	“Not a bad price,” said Joyce. “I think I’ll go with these two.”

	“Good. You’ll be happy with them,” said Justin, looking at her. “But I just sold you a new one a few months ago. What are you going to do with these two?”

	“Oh, they’re just for a couple friends,” Joyce lied.

	Carrie nodded quickly. “Yes, my cousin liked mine so much he wanted one like it.”

	“I see. Anything else?” he asked them.

	“Jump drive…wireless cards…yikes! I hope I’m not forgetting something,” said Joyce.

	Justin shook his head. “I don’t think so.”

	Paul came over from checking out the monitors. “Where have you been lately, Justin? We haven’t seen much of you at all in a while,” he said.

	Justin shrugged. “Well, between this place and work, it’s been kind of busy for me lately.”


----------



## CatPat (Mar 7, 2016)

“Oh, that’s right, you just got promoted, didn’t you?” asked Carrie.

	Justin, in addition to owning half of Computer Shack, was the new security manager for the largest, most exclusive gated community in the county.

	“Yep. Lots of things going on there, and personnel changes, too,” he replied.

	“Yuck,” Joyce muttered. “That’s always fun.”

	“Not,” Justin laughed.

	“Why don’t you take a break this evening and come over for dinner?” Joyce asked him. They had been friends for about four years, and now and then got together for a meal or went to a movie. They hadn’t seen each other for several months, and Joyce missed his occasional company.

	“Sure, that would be nice,” he said. “I’d like to.”

	“How does beef stew sound?”

	“Great…as long as I get some leftovers to take home,” he said with a grin. He liked Joyce’s cooking.

	“Of course,” she replied. “See you about six or so?”

	“Six sounds good. I close up here at five.”

	“Okay. Got any new movies?” she asked.

	“Yes, I do. I’ll grab those on the way and you can pick one you think you’d like,” said Justin.

	“Sounds like a plan,” said Joyce. “Now…what’s the damage here?”

	Carrie and Joyce picked up what they needed and paid for their purchases, hauling the boxes and bags out to Paul’s SUV and loading them into the back.

	“Next stop, grocery store,” Paul announced.

	“Yeah, guess I need to go now,” said Joyce. “I gotta cook tonight.”

	“Yeah, but that will be nice for you two,” said Carrie. 

	“It will,” Joyce agreed.

	They got their errands done, ordered Chinese take-out for lunch, stopped by Lowery’s Porch for leftovers for the cats, and Paul helped Joyce in with all her bags and boxes when he dropped her off at home.

	Pook and Saav were waiting anxiously, and watched wide-eyed as Joyce unpacked the boxes. They squealed in delight as she set everything up for them, and they quickly got to setting their new computers up.

	“Don’t you girls want your Chinese?” Joyce asked from the kitchen. “I brought you steamed shrimp and crab legs, and you have your leftovers from Ralph too.”

	“In a minute, Mom,” said Pook.

	“No hurry on that,” Saav replied.


----------



## CatPat (Mar 7, 2016)

Joyce brought her egg rolls and soup out to the living room. “We’re having company tonight for a little while. You girls will need to act like regular cats while he’s here.”

	“Rats. And we just got these,” Pook complained. “Who’s coming over?”

	“Justin O’Brien. You know him.”

	“Oh yeah, the computer guy,” said Saav. “I like him.”

	“Yeah, he loves cats. He has three, doesn’t he?” asked Pook.

	Joyce nodded. “One’s a pretty little tabby with no tail, and one is black like you, Saav. The other is black and white.”

	“They don’t talk, do they?” asked Saav.

	“I don’t think so. I’ve been over there a couple times, and never saw any evidence of sentience in them, but I really don’t know.”

	“He doesn’t stay very long, so we can do that,” Pook said.

	“Yeah, we’ll be good, Mom,” Saav agreed.

	“Thanks, girls. I appreciate that.”


	By five-thirty, dinner was keeping warm on the stove and the cats reluctantly left their computers. Faced with a few hours of silence and not even any books, they were already bored. Pook dragged her afghan under the piano bench and prepared to take a nap, and Saav hauled hers over toward the hearth. Joyce put their bowls of Chinese and some extra leftovers on the counter for them, and they waited for Justin.

	Right at six o’clock, his bright blue Ford hybrid sport utility pulled into the driveway, and Pook sighed. 

	“Dummy up, Saav, here he comes,” she said, curling up.

	Joyce met him at the door, and he came in and petted the cats, who purred loudly at him. He had brought several movies, and Joyce picked a comedy she hadn’t seen. They sat down in the livingroom with their bowls of stew and got caught up on each other’s news while they ate. After dinner, Joyce started the movie, and made hot chocolate for him and tea for herself.

	About two-thirds of the way through the movie, Saav got up and headed to the kitchen for a few bites of shrimp. A few seconds later, they heard a loud thud in the kitchen, and Saav yowled.

	“Mommmmmm!!” she cried.

	Joyce flew to the kitchen, and found Saav sitting on the floor crying, running a paw over her head. Justin and Pook raced in right behind her.

	“I hit my head,” sobbed the little cat.


----------



## CatPat (Mar 7, 2016)

“Let me see,” said Joyce, gently picking her up. Justin didn’t say anything. Joyce inspected Saav’s head, and put her down on the table. “No blood. I think you got a good bump though. What happened, Saav?”

	“I missed the counter again,” she replied. Sometimes Saav had a little trouble jumping that far.

	“Oh dear,” sighed Joyce. Then she remembered Justin was there.

	Crap! She’d forgotten about him. Slowly she turned to face him, her heart in her throat.

	“So you have one too, huh?” Justin smiled.

	Joyce just stared at him, her eyes wide.

	“Two,” Pook finally spoke up. “How many do you have?”

	“Two talkers, one normal cat. This explains the laptops, I bet,” he said gently.

	“Yep,” said Joyce.

	“I’m sorry, Mom, I got hurt and I forgot,” Saav said sadly.

	“It’s okay, Saav,” Joyce assured her, still frightened. 

	“I won’t say a word. No one knows about mine except you all,” said Justin. “I didn’t know there were others like mine.”

	“We’re certainly not alone,” Joyce told him.

	“Not any more,” smiled Justin.

	“There are more of us,” said Pook.

	Justin looked at her. “Besides you and Saav and my two? Mine want to meet others like them; they think I’m a little boring because I work all the time.”

	“Which two of yours talk?” asked Joyce.

	“Loki and TigTig. The black one and the Manx. Isis, the big black and white one, is a regular cat.”

	“Maybe you could bring them over so we could meet them,” Pook suggested.

	“I could do that, if it’s okay with your Mom,” he replied.

	“Sure,” she agreed, still a bit stunned.

	“Paul’s cat is a Manx too,” said Saav.

	The two humans and two cats returned to the livingroom, where they had a lot to discuss.

	“Mom, can you get our computers out so we can finish setting them up please?” Saav asked.

	“Okay,” said Joyce, taking them out of the living room closet and putting them on the coffeetable. 

	Justin watched as the two cats dragged their afghans up to their respective laptops and settled down in front of them.


----------



## CatPat (Mar 7, 2016)

“Kinda looks like my coffeetable, too,” he smiled.


	In the little cottage behind the B&B, Suzanna and Meows sat down to a favorite winter dinner – hearty, homemade clam chowder. Meows shifted from paw to paw as he waited for his bowl to cool. Glancing at the window, he saw the falling snow and a flash.

	A flash? he thought. What the hell?

	He jerked his head up and looked again. There it was again, a very faint flash, like a reflection against something. Meows jumped over to the counter, peering into the darkness.

	“What’s out there?” asked Suzanna.

	“Sssshhh!” hissed Meows. “No talking.”

	There it was again, and as his feline vision adjusted quickly, he saw it was coming from a room in The Pines Motel across the street behind them. 

	Binoculars, he realized, chilling. What the hell? Someone spying on us?

	He jumped down. “Follow me,” he said from the floor, “ and don’t look like you’re talking or even near a cat til we get to the hall.”

	Without a word, Suzanna followed her cat. They reached the hall, and Meows stopped.

	“Someone has got a pair of binoculars trained on this house from Room 5 at The Pines. I saw the reflection of the lenses, but can’t see who’s behind them. You stay here and sit tight, and trust me. Go get your cell phone and call Carrie. Tell her to tell Bart – not Belle -- to meet me in their alley at his cat door in five minutes. Don’t do anything else except just have your dinner and look dumb, Suzanna,” said Meows.

	“But –“ started Suzanna, frightened a little.

	“Please,” said Meows, putting a paw up to her. “Trust me.”

	She took her cell phone from her purse, and called in the hallway where no one could see her from anywhere outside the house. Meows darted out the cat door, leaving nothing but little warm pawprints that cooled instantly in the fresh snow.


End of Chapter twelve.

More to come! Enjoy!

With love,
~Cat


----------



## CatPat (Mar 7, 2016)

*Chapter 13 – Justin and Ruffie* 


Meows was waiting as Bart bolted out his cat door, and quickly brought him up to speed.

 “Somebody’s watching Suzanna,” he said. “I intend to find out who and why.”

	“Gaaaahhhh! Where?”

	“The Pines, room five. Can’t tell what he or she looks like though.”

	Bart rolled his eyes. “Ohh…what a dive. The last two burglars who came through here stayed there. Classy place.”

	“Every town has one. C’mon, let’s go see who this bozo is,” said Meows, and the two toms took off at a fast trot toward the motel. There, they perched on top of the privacy fence peering at the room’s window.

	“There,” said Meows, as the curtains parted slightly. There were no lights on in the room, but the streetlight close by illuminated the window and the light bounced off the lenses of the binoculars.

	Bart looked back toward Suzanna’s cottage. Even from this angle, he could clearly see Suzanna sitting at her table in her kitchen. It appeared she was eating dinner. He realized Meows was right. From there, with human eyes, there was almost no chance of Suzanna seeing the light bouncing off the lenses unless she herself had binoculars and knew exactly what to look for and where. A cat would definitely notice.

	“He’s looking right at her,” Bart said.

	“Yes, he is. I think it’s a he, anyway,” Meows said, squinting. 

	“Tall,” Bart observed.

	“We need to report this to someone,” Meows said.

	“To who? And how? We don’t know any cops.”

	“Call the PD and report a peeping Tom?”

	Bart shook his head. “Can’t. Caller ID will track it to Carrie or Suzanna, and neither one of them are physically able to see this.”

	“Damn,” sighed Meows. “So…who do we know that’s close by and would notice a detail like this?”

	“No one we can talk to.”

	“Somebody needs to walk their dog by here right now. We could set up a huge catfight and get the dog’s and the human’s attention, maybe?”

	Bart thought. “Did you say ‘dog’?”

	“Yes. But where are we going to –“

	“Justin,” said Bart. “That computer guy. He’s visiting Joyce tonight for dinner. He’s also a security guard, he’d notice something like this, and he’s only three blocks away. Joyce has Ruffie.”

	Meows stared at Bart, then sighed.  “It’s believable. Even the dog fits – a husky loves snow. But we’d have to give our secret away to him.”

	Bart shrugged. “It’s the only thing I can think of. And we know he’s a cat lover. He has two or three, I think. Joyce will help explain it to him. Look, we’ve got to help Suzanna, and you know that. We’re just going to have to do what we have to do to keep Suzanna safe.”

	“Okay,” said Meows. “I’ve heard about him from Joyce and Carrie, and he’s all right.”


----------



## CatPat (Mar 7, 2016)

“Let’s go,” said Bart. “We’ll call from Carrie’s. The creep’s watching Suzanna, we can’t go there.”

	The cats flew off the fence and blazed across the snow, barrelling through Bart’s cat door and streaking up the stairs. Explaining quickly, Bart got Carrie to call Joyce while Meows watched his home anxiously, but nothing moved near it. 


	“Wonder who the creep is?” said Joyce after Justin hung up.

	“I don’t know, but good thing for Meows and Bart. I always thought there was something different about Meows, anyway. I only saw Bart and Belle once. Geez, eight talking cats. Fifteen minutes ago I thought I had the only ones. These cats are so smart. I wouldn’t have figured that out,” Justin replied, cramming his arms into his coat and shoving his hat on his head. “Ruffie! Wanna go for a walk?”

	The dog came running from Joyce’s bedroom, and Justin snapped the leash on the grey and white bundle of energy. He stuffed his cell phone into his pocket.

	“Bye.” Joyce pushed them out the door, then turned to Pook and Saav, still sitting on the coffeetable wide-eyed.

	“We’ll know soon enough, girls,” she said to them. It didn’t help.


	Bart and Meows pelted out the cat door into the frozen alley again, heading for the motel. Scrabbling back up the privacy fence, they took up their former positions as the binoculars continued their vigil between the curtains.

	“Sicko,” muttered Bart disgustedly.

	“I want to know why he’s doing this,” Meows told him. “As long as I’ve known Suzanna, I’ve never known her to ever do anything to even make anyone mad at her.”

	“She’s not one to make enemies, for sure,” said Bart, shaking his head. “But somebody is awfully interested in something about Suzanna.”

	“I can’t figure out why,” Meows said. “She’s not getting rich off the B&B but she is successful. No tax troubles, no employee troubles, no union squabbles or labor disputes. She’s not breaking any laws, not paying anyone under the table, hasn’t hired any illegal immigrants, or taken part in anything shady.”

	“Well, if this works and the PD arrests him, maybe we’ll find out what he was after,” Bart said hopefully.

	“I hope,” sighed Meows. “Where is Justin? He needs to hurry.”

	“He will, quit worrying. He’ll be along in a minute or two.”


----------



## CatPat (Mar 7, 2016)

“He needs to see this.”

	“He knows. But most of all, the cops need to see it. They just can’t jump in there and arrest someone without probable cause, and in this case, they have to see this guy doing this,” said Bart.

	Suddenly the binoculars disappeared behind the curtains.

	“******!” growled Bart. 

	“Ohh noooo,” Meows groaned, then his ears perked. “Hey – look!”

	The twin lenses were replaced by a single lens with a tiny green light visible to the left of the lens.

	“Video camera?” Bart asked.

	“I think so,” nodded Meows. “The pervert is filming her!”

	“Ssshhh! Listen!” 

	The cats froze and listened. A couple of blocks away, a familiar sound reached the cats’ sensitive ears.

	“Rooooroooooooo!!” It was Ruffie’s usual wolfy greeting to the moon.

	Bart smiled. “There’s Ruffie. They’re coming.”

	“Come on,” breathed Meows, his claws digging into the fence. They waited, almost holding their breath, and soon they saw Justin and Ruffie turn the corner and walk straight into the camera’s view. Justin looked over casually without turning his head but didn’t slow down, and continued until he got to the other end of the row of rooms. He slipped behind the wall and pulled out his cell phone. The cats on the fence could hear him report what he had seen, and when he finished the call he put his cell phone back in his pocket.

	“Done, guys, that wasn’t a pair of binoculars. It was a video camera. Cop’s on the way, I have to wait for him. Don’t talk, sit still. I see you, and you see me,” he said in a whisper only they heard.

	The cats lashed their tails at him to let him know they heard him, and they continued to watch the window.

	“Idiot let Justin walk right by and he’s still filming,” said Meows.

	“Maybe he liked the dog,” smiled Bart. 

	“What could he be filming? What’s he think Suzanna’s going to do?”

	“Who knows,” said Bart. A car door slammed, followed by another slam close to Carrie’s back alley.

	“Cops?” Meows looked at Bart.

	“It’s the right direction. Think he’s filming, anticipating something happening?” asked Bart.

	“As in…not in snow. But for later, maybe, like checking her out and looking for weak spots or something,” said Meows. “Or I’m paranoid.”


----------



## CatPat (Mar 7, 2016)

The cats, human, and dog waited a few moments, and a police car pulled quietly up behind them with no lights on. Quietly, Detective Freeman stepped out and stole silently over to Justin, who occupied Ruffie with a few treats to keep her quiet.

	“Oh, look, Bart, our number one fan,” smiled Meows.

	Bart smirked. “Yeah, he really loves us.”

	The camera was still there, with the green light on. Freeman slipped along the front of the long, low building, past the darkened windows, until he came to the door of room five. Bart and Meows saw a car pass by normally, then flash its lights.

	“Hope that’s the good guys,” said Meows.

	“Hmm.” 

	They watched as Freeman suddenly rapped on the door. “Police! Open up!” he called out.

	The camera disappeared away from the window, and a moment later, the door opened. Freeman began to speak to the man in the room as two other patrol officers joined him. They went in and shut the door, frustrating the cats on the fence. Justin called quietly up to them.

	“It’s their problem now,” he said. “The detective and those officers saw the camera in the window. I’m going to get Ruffie back. Let me know what happens.”

	“Okay, thanks,” whispered Bart.

	“Thank you, Justin,” said Meows.

	“No problem, fellas. Glad I could help. I’ll keep your secret to myself. Night.”

	The cats waited, becoming quite cold and wet as the falling snow piled on them and the wind picked up. After nearly an hour, the man in the room was led out in handcuffs and put in the officers’ car. Freeman came out with the camera, binoculars, papers, a briefcase and a cell phone which he placed in bags and labeled. 

	“Wow,” said Bart. “They must have found something real interesting in there.”

	“Hope that’s some kind of evidence that will reveal why he was doing this to Suzanna,” Meows replied.

	“Me too. I guess we’ll see this in the paper later. I think I’ll head back home, I’m freezing.”

	“Thank you, Bart. I’m going home too, Suzanna’s probably worried sick,” said Meows. “See you tomorrow.”

	The two toms trotted off in different directions, and the police cars headed back to the station.


----------



## CatPat (Mar 7, 2016)

Meows ran home, popped through his cat door, and leaped into Suzanna’s lap, purring.

	“Meows!” she exclaimed, hugging the cat. “Oh, you’re wet. You’re cold. Let me dry you off. Are you all right? Where did you go?”

	As she dried him off with a hand towel, he told her what he and Bart had seen. He explained why he and Bart had to share the secret with Justin,  how Justin and Ruffie fit in, and how it ended with the apparent arrest of the motel room’s male occupant.

	“My God, he was even videotaping me?” she shuddered.

	“Apparently he was. But he’s in jail right now,” said Meows.

	She placed his untouched bowl of clam chowder in the microwave and re-heated it for him, and warmed a little milk for him in a pan on the stove. He was dry now, but still cold.

	“I’m so glad I have you to take care of me,” she said, taking his chowder out and putting the bowl on the table.

	He looked at her gratefully. “And I you,” he replied, taking in the aromas of the milk and chowder. “Where’s Sunshine?” 

	“Sleeping off his soup on the bed. I think he’s mad because I put his and your blankets in the wash.”

	Meows smiled. “It’ll be nice to have him home tonight.”

	“Yes, he’s really been quite in demand lately. I’m glad both of you are with me tonight,” she replied, giving him a cuddle.

	“We are too,” he purred at her. “Not just tonight. All the time.”


	Bart sped home, shivering down to his claws. He hated the cold streets at night; it reminded him too much of his first harsh years alone before he found his home with Carrie. He raced up the stairs and burst through the apartment cat door.

	“Bart!” Belle yelled from the computer room. “In here!”

	He ran in, and Carrie scooped him up. “Bart! You’re all wet! What happened?”

	He told her as she hauled him to the bathroom and turned the blow dryer on him. Meows hated blow dryers and wouldn’t get near them; Bart hated the noise, but loved the warmth. Belle listened to every word, wide-eyed and fascinated.

	“Geez, poor Suzanna. Good thing Meows is so observant. You both make quite a team, don’t you?” Carrie smiled at him.

	Bart grinned. “I guess we do. Poor Freeman – if he’d known we were practically on top of him, he’d have run away. I’m sorry we had to tell Justin the secret, but there wasn’t a choice that I could see at the time.”


----------



## CatPat (Mar 7, 2016)

“It’s okay. Joyce told me he had just found out about Pook and Saav.”

	“Gaaaahhhh, I’m freezing,” Bart said with a shiver.

	“Probably! I bet you’re starving too,” said Carrie. “You didn’t have your supper before you left.”

	“I know, there was no time. The dry food is fine, really, don’t go fixing anything,” he replied. “Actually, I’m more thirsty than hungry.”

	“Well, I just refilled the water fountain, and there’s some nice goodies for you I set aside. Come out here,” she said, going to the kitchen.

	Bart went straight to the fountain in the corner, and Carrie put something in the microwave. He raised his head and sniffed, smiling. 

	One of his favorites: Carrie had made one of her cat-famous sardine and salmon quiches with lots of eggs, cheese, and topped with sour cream. 

	It was quite a while before he dragged himself back to the computer room, joining Carrie and Belle on his new laptop by the big window…and keeping a wary eye on the B&B property just down the street. Just in case.


	The man from Room Five was brought into the jail and assigned a cell. As he was led down the corridor, he didn’t look up at the woman watching his progress toward the cell next to hers. The guard got him settled in, locked his cell door, and went back to his desk.

	“Incompetent ass,” she spat at him when the guard was out of earshot.

	“Shut up, Greta,” he snarled at her.


	“Holy cow!” Joyce read the next morning’s blaring front-page headline: “Drug Plot Against Sunshine Inn Foiled.”

	Saav yawned widely. “What happened?” she asked as she and Pook hopped up on the coffeetable.

	“Read this,” said Joyce, placing the paper down in front of them.

	Saav’s ears flattened, and Pook let out a long hiss. 

	“This is the jerk Justin reported last night, isn’t it?” asked Pook.

	“Yep,” said Joyce.

	“Gaaahhhh! He was going to plant all those drugs at Sunshine Inn and frame Suzanna!” exclaimed Pook.

	“That’s evil,” muttered Saav angrily.

	“Good thing Meows saw it,” added Joyce.

	“What a lowlife!” hissed Pook.

	“Looks like he’s in some serious trouble now,” said Saav.

	“I would hope so,” nodded Joyce. 

	“Meows and Bart make a good team,” Pook observed.


----------



## CatPat (Mar 7, 2016)

“They do,” agreed Saav. “They did a good job defending the shop too.”

	“We have really cool friends,” said Pook.

	“Don’t we all,” Joyce smiled.

	“When do we get to see Justin’s cats?” asked Saav.

	“He’s bringing them to the shop later on this morning. It’s Sunday, and he’s got a day off.”

	“That’ll be fun,” said Pook. 


	“Egads! Meows! Look at this!” yelled Suzanna, running inside with the paper she had retrieved from the box. Meows, having his breakfast of scrambled egg and cream, was so startled he nearly choked.

	“What’s wrong?” he coughed.

	“Look! Read this!” She shoved the paper under his nose.

	He read through the article quickly, shivered all the way down to his claws, and nearly went limp.

	“Oh God,” he breathed. “Drugs. Here. Ohh no.”

	“You did it!” laughed Suzanna, cuddling him.

	“That’s unnerving,” he said. 

	“What is?”

	“He could have…Suzanna, you’d have lost everything and gone to jail if that plan had gone through,” Meows said nervously.

	“I know. But you and Bart didn’t let it happen, and now this guy’s arrested and Greta will probably have more charges against her. They’ll go away for a long time on this,” she said. “You guys did a great job, and so did Justin. I need to thank him for helping you.”

	Meows shivered again at the idea of Suzanna being a target for vengeance. She hugged him.

	“Relax, Meows. Nothing’s going to happen now, they’re locked up. C’mon, cheer up, you did beautifully. How about we throw a little party to celebrate? Would that help?”

	“No, Suzanna, I don’t need a party. I just need you. And our friends. That’s all I need,” he purred. 

	Suzanna kissed her cat’s head. “That’s all I need too. And today, we’ll meet new friends.”


	“AaaaaaaHAHAHAHAAAAHHH!!!” guffawed Bart as he saw the front-page article, making both Carrie and Belle jump. He always got the paper first during breakfast.


----------



## CatPat (Mar 7, 2016)

“Gaaahhh!” grumbled Belle around a faceful of cinnamon oatmeal. “What are you on about?”

	“Hahaha! Check this out,” he said gleefully, pushing the paper over to them with a paw.

	The two read the article eagerly.

	“Geez,” breathed Carrie. “That was close. Good for you guys!”

	“Hope those two go under the jail,” said Belle darkly, lashing her tail.

	“Ohhhh so do I, Belle,” Bart replied venomously. 

	“Why would someone want to hurt Suzanna? I don’t get that,” said the calico. “She didn’t hurt anyone. That Greta woman hurt Sunshine first, not the other way around.”

	Carrie sighed. “It’s hard to say, Belle. I don’t know why anyone would want to hurt Suzanna. But thank God for Meows catching the reflection in the window.”

	“He’s a smart one,” said Bart. “He doesn’t miss much at all.”

	“I would imagine he doesn’t,” Carrie agreed. “You two should be very proud of yourselves for what you did.”

	“I’m proud of you,” smiled Belle.

	Bart gave Belle a whisker-kiss. “Thanks, Belle. Funny, though, I knew Greta was a mean one, but I sure did think she was more of a threat to you, Carrie. I just about had a duck fit when I saw her at the B&B that night when she kicked poor Sunshine.”

	“I know. So did I,” nodded Carrie.

	“I hated her,” snarled Belle, lashing her tail in anger as she remembered that night. “So did Meows.”

	“Yeah, he did. Pook and Saav didn’t like her either, and when they heard about Sunshine, even mild little Saav got really angry. We all knew she was bad news,” said Bart. He sighed and nosed toward the newspaper. “At least that nightmare was nipped in the bud.”

	“Zeus would have hated her too,” said Belle.

	“Yeah, wow, Zeus would probably have just gone ahead and shredded her at the B&B for Sunshine had he been here then,” Bart pointed out.

	“Oh, probably. But at least she and her ‘hit man’ are behind bars now,” Carried said gratefully.

	“Just to be safe, though, Meows and I talked about this last night on the phone,” began Bart. “We’re going to be out and about from time to time just checking. Keeping an eye on things, just in case some other half-witted genius decides to try something stupid.”

	“I’m going to help watch from here, too,” Belle chimed in proudly. 

	“Good. I think that’s a great idea,” smiled Carrie.


----------



## CatPat (Mar 7, 2016)

They went back to their breakfast, and after a moment Bart looked up.

	“I wonder what Justin’s cats are like,” he mused.

	“I can’t wait to meet them,” Belle said happily. “Just think – two more like us!”

	“Justin’s a nice guy,” said Carrie. “His cats probably are, too.”

	“He did real well with Ruffie last night. She looked like she was perfectly used to him. He has a way with animals, I think,” Bart said.

	Belle sighed, smiling. “I wonder, really, how many of us are out there?”

	“More than we’ll ever know, Belle,” Bart replied. “More than anyone will ever know, I think.”

	And that, he thought, was comforting. He returned to his breakfast – and the editorial page – with a smile.


THE END.

Copyright 2006 by Joyce G. Reilly. All rights reserved.


----------



## CatPat (Mar 7, 2016)

She is working of the sequel, ha!

It is not finished nor titled but she has given permission of more! 

I shall call it Book Two!

This might change in time, yes?

Love,
~Cat


----------



## CatPat (Mar 7, 2016)

*BOOK TWO*

*Chapter 1 -- Loki and TigTig*

Justin O’Brien drove carefully through the snow to his two-bedroom end unit condominium just a mile from downtown after his visit with Joyce. What a visit, he thought. Although talking cats were nothing new to him, as he had two that were sentient and one that was just a regular cat, he hadn’t counted on these people, his own friends, not just knowing about them but actually owning them. Six – six! – more talking cats right here in town, right under his nose, practically underfoot as he visited his friends. How the hell could I have missed that? he wondered, becoming a bit miffed. They know I’m a cat owner. They know I love cats. Hell, they know I love animals. They could have trusted me! They SHOULD have trusted me! I’ve been alone for three years with this! Why, when I didn’t have to be?

	And why didn’t you tell them? came the voice of reason. He sighed. It did no good to fume about it, for he was just as protective as they were about the secret. Justin shook his head. Carrie and Joyce had lied to him about why they wanted the extra laptops, but he understood their situation now. They had to go through him to get them, as his was the only game in town, unless they wanted to order them from another company...and wait for days to get them. Well, he sighed, they did what they could for the cats. I can get anything I want and not have to explain it, but they can’t. Distributors and suppliers don’t ask business owners those kinds of questions. 

	Well, they won’t have to worry about that again, he realized. Then another thought struck him: Six more cats, needing computers, laptops don’t last forever…I just got six more long-term customers! That made him smile as he swung the Ford into its parking spot in front of 10D Oak Hills Lane. He grabbed the plastic container of leftover beef stew and the bag of treats for the cats Joyce had given him, and headed for his front door.

	Loki, the solid black three-year-old male cat, greeted Justin at the threshold. 

	“Where’ve you been? What’d you bring us? We’ve been waiting forever. You know we don’t like it when you stay out so late,” grumbled Loki.

	“Hello to you, too,” Justin replied. “I’ve been to Joyce’s. I brought you treats. Get used to the idea of staying out late – you may start doing that real damn soon.”

	“Ohhhh, are you in a mood. What, you didn’t get lucky or something tonight?” asked Loki.

	“Get off that. Where’s your sister? I need to tell you both something. Seriously,” said Justin, hanging up his coat. “Go get her.”

	“Crap, now what? I haven’t clawed the desk chair in months. I’ve stayed out of the trash and Tiggy quit climbing the screen door. What’s the –“


----------



## CatPat (Mar 7, 2016)

“Just shut up and go get her! Meet me in the kitchen, I’ll give you some treats. Go get Isis too,” snapped Justin, heading across the living room. But he had to chuckle to himself. I can’t wait til Paul meets Loki!

	Isis was the big black and white regular cat. “But Isis doesn’t talk.”

	“Tell me something I don’t know. She will want her share of the treats, Loki.”

	“This better be good,” muttered Loki, going up the steps.

	Loki found his sentient adopted sister, Tigger, known as TigTig or, sometimes, Tiggy, on the carpeted and pillowed window shelf in the computer room with one of her favorite books open in front of her, sound asleep. She was a lovely black, grey and cream-colored Manx tabby, also three years old. Justin had rescued the two four-month-old kittens out of a tree after they had been chased by neighborhood dogs, and although she and Loki came from different litters, they were from the same feral band that came through the area from time to time. Justin had to talk them out of the tree, and when they actually spoke to him, he wasn’t terribly surprised. He had heard the tales about the singing cats from the townspeople for years. It still made him worry about them, though, and he was afraid if he told anyone, they would think he was insane.

	“Wake up. Justin’s home. He’s got some stop-the-presses issue to talk to us about,” said Loki. 

	TigTig opened her eyes and yawned. “Can this wait?”

	“He’s got treats. I think I smelled shrimp.”

	She blinked. Getting up, she stretched and closed her book. “In that case, I’ll get up.” TigTig was rather overweight, and not inclined to move very much or get too excited about anything. The term ‘laid back’ in a dictionary probably had this cat’s picture with it.

	“Where’s Isis?” Loki asked.

	TigTig yawned again. “Justin’s bed.”

	“He wants her downstairs too.”

	She stretched again. “Go fetch.”

	The three cats went downstairs to the little galley kitchen and dining area where Justin had three plates full of leftovers from Lowery’s Porch, the best seafood restaurant in town, set out on the table for them. He popped open a Pepsi and sat down, petting Isis and Tiggy.

	“What? What’s this news?” asked Loki suspiciously, not even diving into the plate.

	Isis wasted no time getting into her plate, just as any normal cat would, but TigTig’s and Loki’s attention were on the human.


----------



## CatPat (Mar 9, 2016)

Should I post more?

Perhaps now dull?

Love,
~Cat


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 9, 2016)

More, more, more!!!!   I am eagerly anticipating the next stories!


----------



## CatPat (Mar 10, 2016)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> More, more, more!!!!   I am eagerly anticipating the next stories!




More will come soon!

With love,
~Cat


----------



## Dawgluver (Mar 11, 2016)

Yay!  I love my daily dose of "Cats"!


----------



## CatPat (Mar 11, 2016)

“You two are going to go meet six more sentient felines and their owners tomorrow,” he said.
	Loki stared at him, his eyes bugging. TigTig yawned.
	“Cool,” she said, and turned toward her plate.
	“Don’t you want to know who they belong to?” Justin asked.
	TigTig looked back. “I suppose you’re going to tell us,” she replied.
	“He wants our undivided attention, Tig. Let’s humor him,” said Loki, who was practically twitching out of his fur to hear more.

	“Joyce has two. Carrie has two. Suzanna and Paul, who you haven’t met yet, have one each,” Justin told them.

	TigTig thought about that. “Yep. That makes six,” she agreed, and turned toward her plate again.

	Loki swatted TigTig in frustration. “Geez! He just said Carrie and Joyce have ones like us! We’ve known them for years, you big dummy. How come we’re just finding out now?” he yelled at Justin. “How long have you been keeping this from us?”

	TigTig rolled her eyes. “Who the hell cares? We’ll meet em tomorrow, no big deal. Is this over? Can I eat now?”

	Loki glared at TigTig and Justin. “Well?”

	Justin looked at the kitchen clock on the microwave. “I didn’t tell you because I just found out a couple of hours ago, that’s why. Anyway, you’re going to go to Carrie’s place tomorrow and meet everyone. They use phones and computers, too, so we can take your laptops if you want.”

	Loki was still staring. “Uhh….what are they like?”

	“Look, brainfart, we’ll find out tomorrow,” growled TigTig, and planted her face in her plate.

	“Well, Belle is still a kitten, learning everything she can. She’s curious and full of energy and personality. Meows seems like a genius and a perfect  gentleman –“ began Justin.

	“Oh God, he’s gotta be boring,” muttered Loki.

	“No, not the way Joyce was describing him after Carrie told me on the phone about the rest. I saw him in action tonight, and I think you’ll like him. I do.”

	“You like salads too, so I’m not impressed,” the black cat frowned.

	“ANYWAY, Bart is a good guy who seems pretty easygoing and typical for a guy. Zeus is a lot like him but he drives his owner insane sometimes by bitching up a storm, which, by the way, is something you do very well. I think you will get along real well


----------



## CatPat (Mar 11, 2016)

with both of them,” Justin continued. “You know Carrie has Bart and Belle. Paul has Zeus.”

	“Okay. Don’t tell me those little nutcases at Joyce’s are sentient,” Loki groaned. “You’re doing okay so far.”

	The human nodded. “Yep. Very sweet, smart, and funny.”

	“You’re kidding! The ones you were telling us about who got into the potpourri oil, tried to go fishing in the aquarium, chased the dog into the linen closet and slammed the door shut, and hissed at her friends?”

	“That’s them. Pook and Saav.”

	TigTig looked up from the scampi at that point. “Wasn’t there some kind of duct-tape incident too?”

	Justin sighed. “Yes.”

	“Oh,” she said, and returned to her plate.

	“Gaaaahhhhh,” said Loki, frowning. “I’d have never thought of those two as having a brain, much less sentience. You sure you haven’t been working too hard or something lately?”

	“Nope. When you get to know them as sentient, you’ll like them. They’re quite different.”

	“Let’s hope so.”

	“They were just very mischievous when they were smaller. So were you, by the way,” Justin reminded him.

	“I was not.”

	“Yes, you were.”

	“No, I was precocious,” Loki sniffed at him, and finally turned toward his own plate. He took a bite, but didn’t look happy.

	Justin saw that. “What is it, Loke? What’s bugging you?”

	“This morning when you left for work, we were the only two. You come home, there’s eight. What happened?” the cat asked.

	“Joyce had given her cats the same treats you have in two little bowls on the counter in the kitchen. After dinner, we were watching a movie when Saav tried to jump up there, missed, fell, and smacked her head on the floor. Saav got hurt, forgot I was there, and yelled for Joyce, and it was over,” he explained.

	That got TigTig’s attention. “Poor thing.”

	“Joyce must be a real piece of work to put these treats out of a little cat’s reach. I think that’s cruel and –“


----------



## CatPat (Mar 11, 2016)

“No, no,” Justin interrupted. “She has that big dog, remember? If she put it any lower, the dog would get it and Saav wouldn’t have her treats. She just…misses sometimes. She can’t help it, she’s little and frail. Real sick and got hurt when she was a kitten.”

	“Oh,” said Loki. “I didn’t know that about Saav.”

	“I thought I told you both.”

	“You did,” TigTig said. “Loki spends too much time spacing out in front of computer games.”

	“No, I don’t,” snapped Loki.

	TigTig rolled her bright yellow eyes and returned to her post-treats wash-up. 

	“Saav just doesn’t always have her feet under her,” said Justin.

	“I’ll keep that in mind. Is she retarded too?” asked Loki.

	“No, not at all. Well spoken, articulate, terrific writer. She’s taking online college courses and all. So is Pook – she likes web page designing and does really nice stuff with pictures and graphics,” replied Justin.


	“So how did you find out about the rest of them?” asked Loki.

	“Well, now, that’s something else. Short version, someone was stalking Suzanna and Meows caught the guy, but they needed someone – a human – to see what was going on and report it to the cops, so he and Bart got Carrie to call me at Joyce’s. They suggested I take Joyce’s dog for a short walk so I could see this guy stalking Suzanna and call the police. I did,” he explained. “I’m sure they’ll tell you the whole thing tomorrow.”

	TigTig looked at him. “No wonder you smell like dog.”

	Justin laughed. “I guess I do. Ruffie’s been all over me.”

	“Well, so what’s happening tomorrow, really?” asked Loki.

	“We’re all getting together with the sentient cats and their people tomorrow, so you two can get to know everyone. We’ll be next door to the seafood place, so you’ll get plenty of good stuff to eat.”

	Loki finally seemed satisfied with those answers, so he turned and dove into his plate. TigTig looked at Justin, her expression inscrutable.

	“My, my,” she said, and hopped off the table, heading upstairs to her book.
	What the hell was that supposed to mean? Justin wondered, not for the first time, or for the last. He watched Loki eating, deep in thought.

	“You always stare at people when they eat or are you just weird?” asked Loki after he finished and saw the human staring blankly at him.


----------



## CatPat (Mar 11, 2016)

“Huh?” Justin’s deep-set blue eyes snapped back to focus. “Oh. Sorry. I was just thinking.”

	“Thought I smelled something burning in here,” said Loki, washing his whiskers with a paw. “Well? What were you thinking about?”

	“It’s going to be interesting tomorrow. I hope you and TigTig will get along with everyone.”

	“What makes you think we won’t?”

	“TigTig, I think, will do okay, because I think the others will be able to get a rise out of her now and then. You, well, don’t go in with preconceived notions about them,” he warned the cat.

	Loki gazed at him. “You dispelled one, about Pook and Saav. I want to see what they’re like. Meows, the gentleman, sounds scary. Does he at least have a sense of humor somewhere?”

	“Yes, actually, he does,” Justin smiled. “Joyce told me he’s pretty funny.”

	“Then I like him already. Don’t worry. Don’t you think I want to get along with them? They’re like us. It would be stupid not to. Besides, I don’t have to like everything about a being to get along with or respect them. I don’t like everything about you, for one.”

	“Gee, don’t be so kind,” said Justin.

	“I’m not. Anyway, quit worrying. You’re making me nuts.”

	Two hours later, Justin finally fell into a fitful sleep, full of dreams of talking cats and other unusual beings. Loki, who had snuggled by his side to purr him to sleep, carefully got up, making sure not to disturb the human. He slipped off the bed and out of the room, making his way to the other bedroom which was a cozy computer room/office/cat playroom. Justin had custom-built a floor-to-ceiling cat playhouse in one corner for them, built a shelf below the window where Loki and TigTig could read and use their laptops without being observed from below, and on the other walls were Justin’s desk and file cabinet. Bookshelves lined the walls, and in another corner was a small table with objects that could only be described as a prayer altar. Loki loved the room; it was cozy and efficient, and Isis even had a little bed next to the playhouse. 

	The big black cat jumped up on the shelf, making TigTig look up. 

	“He’s asleep,” he told her, pawing his laptop open. Justin had pulled the latches out of the tops of them to make them easier for paws to open.

	“It’s about time,” she replied, and went back to her book.

	Loki was quiet for a moment, thinking. 

	“Tiggy, what do you think about the other cats?” he finally asked. They hadn’t had a chance to talk about the upcoming meeting privately yet.

	TigTig picked her bookmark up carefully with her teeth and placed it in her book, and closed it. She looked thoughtfully at him.

	“I’m not really sure. I don’t know them yet,” she said.

	“Are you nervous?”

	TigTig considered that carefully. “No. Not nervous. Not afraid. I am…perhaps a little curious, you could say. I don’t know what to expect.”

	“I don’t either. I guess that’s what bothers me. And those other cats, well, they sound brainy. I don’t think I’ll fit in,” he said.

	The tabby regarded the black cat. “Why?”

	Loki shrugged. “I’m not into learning anything.”

	“So?”

	“So, if all they do is sit there and play school all day, I am going to be bored to death.”

	“Somehow, I doubt they’ll be doing that. Belle’s a kitten,” TigTig pointed out. “You know how kittens are, they bounce off the walls.”

	“Well, you like to learn, with your history classes and your mythology and stuff. I’m not even into that,” Loki argued. “How am I going to get along with them?”

	“The same way you get along with me,” she answered, looking at him intently.

	“What do you mean by that? I just do my thing. You do yours. What’s that got to do with it?”

	“Exactly,” smiled TigTig. “Tomorrow, if they start the school thing and you aren’t interested, just play a game or read one of your books. Remember, they are cats.”

	“So? We are too.”

	“Right again. We accept Justin the way he is, we’ll accept each other the way we are.”

	Loki frowned at her. “Sometimes you’re confusing.”

	TigTig smiled at him. “When tomorrow becomes yesterday, it will be a lot less confusing. Take it easy, Loke.”

	He watched her return to her book, and he sighed. Isis peeked at him from one of the cubbyholes in the playhouse, and taunted him by swishing her tail and flattening her ears at him. He tore across the room, a black blur, and the two pounced and chased each


----------



## CatPat (Mar 11, 2016)

other until Loki felt better and Isis decided to have a late – or was that early? – snack downstairs.

	Justin awoke around eight that morning, unable to sleep in for another minute. They were due at Carrie’s at eleven, so he decided on a leisurely shower and breakfast. He tossed on his robe, shoved his feet into his slippers, and ran outside to get the paper.

	“Geez! It’s cold out there!” he wheezed, coming back in. Loki was in the foyer, having come down the steps.

	“Close that pneumonia hole!” yelled Loki. 

	Justin slammed the door shut. Loki liked cold weather even less than Justin did. TigTig yawned at them.

	“Wimps. Can’t take a little cold air,” she observed.

	Loki glared at her, then looked her up and down.

	“Some of us don’t have as much insulation on us as others do,” he said pointedly. 

	TigTig rolled her eyes. “You’re just jealous. What’s for breakfast?”

	Justin made his way to the kitchen, the cats following. Isis jumped off the couch to join them as they came through the living room. He filled their bowls, and set out some more of the seafood leftovers. He glanced at the headline of the paper, and dropped the bag of cat food on his foot.

	“Drug Plot Against Sunshine Inn Foiled,” he read aloud.

	TigTig and Loki looked up from their bowls.

	“What?” asked Loki.

	“I caught a bad guy,” said Justin, getting the bag off his foot.

	“Read it to us,” Loki suggested.

	Justin read the short article, and snickered where he was referred to as a ‘dog walker.’ 

	“’Dog walker,’” the black cat laughed. “That’s a hoot. When was the last time you walked a dog before last night?”

	“I think I was eight,” replied Justin with a smile, then turned serious again as he read the rest of it. “Crap, guys, this perp was going to plant drugs at Sunshine Inn and set Suzanna up!”

	“Stupid son of a –“ muttered Loki.

	TigTig shook her head. “Glad you stopped that, Justin,” she said, and went back to her breakfast. Loki nodded.

	“Yep, way to go there. Not bad for a day’s work,” he said with a wink at Justin.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 11, 2016)

Justin's cats are great!


----------



## CatPat (Mar 11, 2016)

I like them also!

I will have a commentary prepared later. I was here visiting Aunty during the summer when Joyce was writing it.

Love,
~Cat


----------



## CatPat (Mar 11, 2016)

“It was Meows’s and Bart’s work, not mine, but thanks anyway.”

	“You did well,” said TigTig. “All three of you.”

	“Yeah,” said Loki. “That’s impressive.”

	Flattered yet touched by the cats’ sentiments, Justin smiled, and allowed himself a short moment of pride, then helped himself to some cereal and sat down at the table to read the rest of the paper.


	A mile away, at ten forty-five, six cats were either watching from windows or pacing, waiting for Justin and his cats. Carrie, serving up coffee and muffins, nearly tripped over little Belle for the third time going to and from the kitchen.

	Pook was glued to the living room window. “Which direction is he coming in?” she asked.

	“Look to the left,” said Joyce. 

	Even Meows was shifting his weight from paw to paw in Suzanna’s lap. “How far does he live from here?” he asked.

	“About a mile,” Carrie replied.

	Paul set his cup down and accepted a refill from Carrie. “Where does he live? He told me once, but I can’t remember.”

	“Oak Hills. Nice little condo over there,” said Joyce.

	“Really?” Paul was surprised. “He doesn’t look like the condo type.”

	The three women laughed. “Why not?” Suzanna asked.

	Paul shrugged. “He’s pretty tall, kind of strong-looking but not big. Looks like the old house fixer-upper type to me,” he smiled.

	“Remind me not to ask you what type I look like,” smiled Suzanna.

	“Does he drive a blue sport utility?” asked Zeus from his vantage point in the computer room.

	“Yes,” replied Carrie.

	“Elvis is almost in the building,” Zeus announced, jumping down and joining them in the living room. “Coming in the alley.”

	Carrie’s spacious apartment was over her downtown shop, Sullivan’s Antiques and Gifts, and it had stairs off the balconies to the sidewalks in the front and back. People rarely used those. She had her shop door and her rear storage room door set up to be remotely locked and unlocked from upstairs, and all her friends came in the back. A moment later, the doorbell rang. She pressed the button on the box by her living room door, unlocking the alley door.


----------



## CatPat (Mar 11, 2016)

“Ooooooo wow!” exclaimed little Belle. “Here they come!”

	“Yep,” replied Bart. Saav nodded, watching the door from the back of Carrie’s couch behind Joyce.

	Justin opened the door, letting the cats in first. Loki and TigTig entered shyly; they had never been around this many people or sentient cats before.

	“Hi, hero!” Suzanna greeted him, shaking his hand. “I can’t thank you enough for what you did last night.”

	“I didn’t do anything. Meows and Bart did,” protested Justin.

	Carrie helped him out of his coat, and Paul stooped to pet TigTig and Loki. “Hey there, Justin. Good job last night with that lowlife. My God, this one looks exactly like Zeus!”

	TigTig, indeed, could have passed for Zeus’s twin sister. The cats gathered around each other, introducing themselves while the humans watched.

	Saav put a paw out to Loki and TigTig, and Loki smiled. “You must be Saav,” he said kindly.

	“Yes,” she said. “Nice to meet you.”

	Belle was all over the new arrivals. “My name’s Belle. I belong to Carrie.”

	“Ahh, hey, you two, meet Suzanna and Paul,” said Justin, taking it all in. 

	There were pets, nose-rubs, whisker-kisses and purrs all around. Justin watched as TigTig actually became talkative and Loki acted like he had manners. Awesome! he thought. Never thought I’d see this!

	TigTig stole the show.

	“Let me see if I have this right,” she announced suddenly. She waved a paw at Paul. “You live out on the other end of town in Carrie’s old house, and Zeus lives with you. You’re retired and wrote a book about this town.”

	“Why, yes,” he smiled. “Very good.”

	TigTig nosed at the pretty redhead next to him. “You’re Suzanna, and you have Meows. You have the B&B.”

	“Right,” she smiled. 

	“I’ve met you, Carrie, and you have Bart, Belle, and the shop downstairs,” she continued.

	“That’s me,” nodded Carrie.

	TigTig looked at Joyce. “I’ve met you, too. You’re the reporter with the column in the paper, and you have Pook and Saav. You live just a couple blocks from here.”

	Justin was floored. Joyce laughed.


----------



## CatPat (Mar 11, 2016)

“TigTig, you aced it,” Joyce praised her.

	“Oh,” said Justin, holding up two slim, lightweight computer bags. “Where do we want these?”

	“There’s room on the loveseat in my computer room,” Carrie said. 

	Justin went into the next room and began to set them up.

	Zeus eyed TigTig’s rear. “Nice to see another one with no tail,” he smiled at her. 

	“It sure is,” she agreed. “Tails are overrated, anyway.”

	Zeus laughed. “They are.”

	Pook poked Loki. “You and Saav are both black. Only she has those little white hairs and you’re solid black.”

	Loki looked at Saav. “I like those, though. Looks like she has tiny little stars in her fur, and that’s pretty.”

	Saav smiled. “Thanks.”

	Bart winked at Belle, and they traded a high-paw. “Here’s to new friends!” said Bart.

	Six more paws joined them, and the humans laughed. 

	The cats cheered.

	“Wanna see my pictures?” Belle asked Loki.

	“Sure,” he replied happily.

	“C’mon, TigTig, I’ll show you some of mine,” said Pook.

	“Okay, cool,” said TigTig, and the cats filed off to the computer room as Justin came out and sat in the chair next to Paul.

	“You okay?” Paul asked. “You look a little shaky.”

	“Well, I was hoping this would go well,” he replied. “Mine have never been around other sentient cats. Loki can be a butt sometimes and TigTig…well, sometimes you’re lucky to get her attention, much less more than a sentence out of her.”

	“Looked almost like a family reunion to me,” Joyce observed from between Carrie and Suzanna on the couch.

	“That could very well have been what that was,” nodded Suzanna. “They’re all from the Ash Mountain clowder. Didn’t you find TigTig and Loki when those feral cats came through?”

	Justin stared at her. “The what?”

	“Ash Mountain clowder. The band of ferals that pass through this area from time to time.”

	“I had no idea they had a name,” Justin said.


----------



## CatPat (Mar 11, 2016)

Carrie choked. Suzanna laughed.

	“I said pretty much the same thing when she told me that,” Carrie said.

	“Tell him the tale,” said Paul. “We aren’t due for lunch downstairs for two hours.”

	“Wait a second, maybe his cats need to hear this,” said Carrie, getting up and going to the computer room. All eight cats filed back out with her, six to hear the story again, and two to hear it for the first time. They settled among their respective humans, waiting expectantly. Loki looked at Suzanna eagerly from Justin’s lap, and TigTig peered curiously at her from the back of his overstuffed chair.

	The tale wound back to the days of King Arthur and Camelot, to the young healer in the British Isles who was called to the bedside of a desperately ill young woman, the daughter of a wealthy, prestigious town merchant. Knowing there was nothing medically he could do for her, he called the father in after his examination of her and explained her illness, and informed him that the only hope for her recovery was a very special spell. This spell had to be performed perfectly, or it would result in disaster. The father, desperate to save his young daughter, agreed to help the healer, but halfway through, a cat walked into the room. The father, who didn’t really believe in spellwork anyway, became suspicious, believing this was a bad sign. He suddenly believed that the healer was trying to harm his daughter, and tried to stop the spell.

	Too late. The father instantly dropped dead, and the healer and the daughter changed into talking, sentient cats. They fled to the hills together, where they started a family, and mixed with regular feral cats. As time went on, these cats were often kept as pets or on farms to keep rodents down. Finally they were put on ships to catch rats, and in 1492, the first sentient cats came ashore on what is now the east coast of the USA.

	“And that’s how you got here,” said Suzanna.

	TigTig, who loved history and mythology and anything mysterious, was entranced. Loki was fascinated. 

	“That answers some questions,” said Justin. “I always wondered where they came from, and how.”

	“What was the spell?” asked TigTig.

	“No one knows,” replied Suzanna. “It hasn’t been attempted since, and everyone who ever knew anything about it are long gone now.”

	“Wow,” sighed Loki. “How did you find out?”

	“I heard it from the clowder storytellers,” said Meows. “I had come of age with them, but soon after, I got caught in a feral cat trap and Suzanna adopted me from the feral rescue place, so I didn’t get to hear many more tales.”


----------



## CatPat (Mar 11, 2016)

“What’s coming of age?” asked TigTig.

	“For males, when we’re old enough to spray and…well, you know. For females, their first heat.”

	TigTig glanced at Loki. “We didn’t quite get there.”

	“Guess not,” said Loki.

	“None of us did, either, except Meows,” said Bart. “I became separated from the clowder and ended up in town before I came of age.”

	“I don’t remember much about the clowder,” Loki told them. “Do you, Tiggy?”

	TigTig shook her head. “I wish I did.”

	“They were mean,” frowned Pook. “They left Saav to die when she was only about six weeks old. I’ll never forgive them, ever. I hate them. Only one helped us, and that was Bart, but he was already here in town when we got here. He wasn’t with them. They had abandoned him too.”

	“It’s the feline way, though, and remember, most of those cats aren’t sentient, so they go by instinct. Survival of the fittest and all that,” piped up Belle, who had tried to read everything she could get her claws on about cats ever since she and Bart were told the story.

	“Still,” Pook said stubbornly, “I hate them.”

	“You have a reason to,” sympathized Joyce, remembering that rainy, stormy day when Pook sat down next to the dying Saav in Joyce’s yard and yowled and screamed until she went out and found them. 

	“I don’t. Dying didn’t seem to be such a bad choice then,” Saav said. “I was real sick and hurt, anyway, and I didn’t want to – and couldn’t – go on like that. But that is why I love Pooks so much. Because of Pooks, I’m here, so I kind of think that the clowder can’t be all that bad, because she came from them, too.”

	Everyone smiled at the scruffy, frail little black cat. Pook licked her sister’s ear.

	TigTig and Loki looked at each other. Pook and Saav certainly were a lot different from what they had thought. Loki’s whiskers drooped when he remembered what he had said about them last night, and he had certainly been completely wrong about Meows. He thought Meows was fascinating. Bart and Belle were lots of fun so far, and he was glad to know Zeus. Loki found himself looking forward to getting to know them and being around them through their lifetimes. He hoped.

	Everyone was quiet for a moment, then Paul spoke up.


----------



## CatPat (Mar 11, 2016)

“It seems to me that there are some extremely rare people and cats in this room,” he said, looking at them all. “I wonder what this room – and these same faces – will look like in ten years from now.”

	“Probably like a bunch of old farts,” said Zeus. Loki snickered.

	They laughed. “Probably,” smiled Paul. “But I wonder if we’ll have new faces then? Or are we the only ones around here?”

	“That is something to wonder, isn’t it?” asked Carrie. “Joyce, did you ever think your secret would get out?”

	Joyce shook her head. “No.”

	“What happened?” asked TigTig. 

	“It’s a little weird, but I brought Pook and Saav over here when they were kittens – little kittens, less than a year old – to catch mice for Carrie. Carrie had heard that Pook and Saav talked, because I took them to work with me one day before they really realized how dangerous it was to talk to people, and they had done that at work. Carrie asked if they could talk because she had heard about the singing ferals, and Pook was the first to speak to Carrie,” Joyce told her. “But they knew they could trust her, and they were right.”

	“Then what?” asked Loki. “What about the rest of you?”

	“Pook and Saav found Bart in the alley, and I needed a cat instead of borrowing my friend’s cats, really, so I adopted him. Belle was almost run over by a car on Christmas Day five months later, and so I took her in, too. Then Suzanna and Meows came along a few days later, and they knew the cats for what they were, so that was kind of expected. Paul accidentally walked in on them up here talking and found out that way, then he went home and actually asked his cat if he could talk, and sure enough he answered,” Carrie explained.

	“Then Saav fell last night and that’s where we came in,” Loki finished.

	“Yep,” said Justin. “Then Bart and Meows with the creep last night. Joyce didn’t say anything about anyone else, I found out from Carrie about Bart and Meows and Zeus and all real quickly on the phone.”

	“You fell?” asked Zeus, looking carefully at Saav.

	“Missed the counter again,” Saav said. She knew she wasn’t quite as physically developed or as strong as the rest were, but it didn’t bother her. It worried them at times, though. 

	“Poor thing,” murmured TigTig.

	“I hope you weren’t hurt, Saav,” said Meows.


----------



## CatPat (Mar 12, 2016)

“You okay, Saav?” asked Bart.

	Belle looked at her sadly.

	“I’m fine. Had a little headache for a few minutes, is all,” Saav replied.

	“Oh, I’m glad that’s all,” said Belle.

	“She bounces pretty well,” smiled Pook, but everyone knew Pook worried the most for Saav. Her green eyes were full of concern for Saav and everyone could see that.

	Joyce scratched Saav’s chin. “I’d put her treats closer to the floor but Ruffie would eat them, and she wouldn’t get a bite. I try to pick her up and put her up there when I can.”

	“I wish you wouldn’t,” fussed Saav. “Jumping helps my muscles get stronger and bigger. You have to let me do it myself, Mom.”

	Loki’s whiskers and ears drooped as he remembered his words, Joyce must be a real piece of work to put these treats out of a little cat’s reach…

	And Justin’s words, Don’t go in there with preconceived notions about them…

	Loki knew he’s never do that again. TigTig watched him, and when he looked up at her, she smiled ever so slightly, and gave him her “pobody’s nerfect” look. He sighed and looked back at his new friends.

	“So, what online classes are you all taking?” asked Loki. Justin nearly fell out of the chair, and even TigTig’s eyes snapped huge and she stared at him.

	“Oh, let me show you what I’m doing,” Belle chirped up, always happy to show anyone and everyone everything she was learning.

	“We’ll all show you,” said Zeus. “C’mon, Loki, you’re in for an education.”

	“Sounds good. Lead the way,” Loki replied.

	“I gotta see this,” TigTig whispered to Justin, and jumped down to follow the others into the next room.

	The humans watched them go. 

	“I think they’re going to get along fine,” said Carrie.

	“I don’t think they have much choice. What are they going to do, dump them and go find new friends? I don’t think so,” smiled Justin.

	“Oh, yeah, I can see that,” said Suzanna.

	“I just feel bad for leaving Isis at home, alone,” Justin said.

	“I know how you feel. I do that to Sunshine too,” said Suzanna, referring to the B&B’s in-house kitty, who was a normal cat. “Only he has the guests there to keep him company, and he’s often being borrowed by one anyway.”

	“Isis needs a job like that,” said Justin. “She’s so friendly and affectionate.”


----------



## CatPat (Mar 12, 2016)

“Is she really?”

	“Oh yeah,” Carrie told Suzanna.

	Suzanna frowned. “Sunshine is getting stretched a little thin these days. Lots of times, a guest will check in, see Sunshine with a guest or his picture there and all, and ask if I happen to have another one. At the last minute, some folks change their minds and want a cat.”

	Justin looked at her. “Isis is a lot like Sunshine. She gets along with everybody.”

	“Does she like dogs?”

	“Yes, my partner at Computer Shack has four, and she couldn't care less that they’re around,” he replied.

	Suzanna smiled. “How would Isis like a job?”

	“I don’t know. You’d have to interview her yourself,” he told her. “I can take you over to meet her after lunch.”

	“Oh good, I’d love that!”

	“May I tag along?” asked Paul. “I haven’t seen Oak Hills yet.”

	“Sure,” said Justin.

	“The more the merrier,” added Suzanna.

	Joyce looked at Carrie. “Guess we’re babysitting cats,” she said. Carrie laughed.

	“Looks like it,” she agreed.

	Paul looked at his watch. “Speaking of lunch, it’s in twenty minutes. Let me help you clean this up, Carrie.”

	Indicating the tray, cups, and plates, everyone else got up and helped straighten up the living room. Zeus came out to make use of the litterbox in the utility room.

	“Having fun?” Paul asked as he came back out.

	Zeus purred up at him. “Oh, yes. Loki’s reading your book, and Tigtig’s helping Belle with an essay about Picasso, Pook’s doing –“

	Justin suddenly dropped a saucer on the counter. Luckily it didn’t break, but it made everyone jump and Zeus fluffed up at the noise.

	“What did you say?” asked Justin, staring at Zeus. 

	“I have Paul’s book on disc, and I made Loki a copy,” said Zeus. “He likes it, and he’s reading it and Meows is looking over his shoulder, showing him where he and I made changes in it. Belle is taking an art history class, and TigTig’s helping her. What’s wrong?”

	“The book about Stony River in the early 1900s? That book?” Justin asked incredulously.


----------



## CatPat (Mar 12, 2016)

Now everyone was looking at Justin.

	“Well, Paul hasn’t gotten around to writing one about outhouse
construction  yet, so yeah, I guess that’s the one. Why? What’s the problem?” asked Zeus.

	“Loki’s a gamer,” Justin said. “He reads comic books and science fiction and fantasy stuff. I can’t believe he’s reading Paul’s book!”

	“Are you nuts?” Zeus glared at him. “Do you know what he has on that computer of his? I just swiped Belle’s jump drive and copied all of his American and British literature collections. He threw in a bunch of papers written by Einstein, Goddard, and Darwin too. The guy’s into lots of stuff.”

	Justin just stared at Zeus.

	“You don’t know him too well, do you?” asked Zeus.

	“Not like that, no. But…I just never really talked to him about that. I just got him books and games and things he said he wanted.”

	“He needs to get an education,” said Zeus. “Try talking to him about that.”

	“Okay,” said Justin weakly. Zeus winked, and trotted out of the kitchen.

	“You all right?” Paul asked. “Zeus can be a little…direct, sometimes.”

	“Oh, no, that’s fine, Loki and TigTig are too. I just didn’t know – damn! – Darwin? This from a cat who thinks J.R.R. Tolkien is boring!” sputtered Justin.

	“Put him in school and watch what happens,” said Joyce. “Sounds like he’s interested in a whole realm of different things. This could be a blast.”

	“Tiggy’s taking American history and Greek mythology. Loki never said a word about being interested in school.”

	“Well, after today, maybe you can approach him about it,” said Joyce.

	Suzanna nodded. “I think, as he sees others doing different things for the first time, he may want to broaden his horizons, so to speak.”

	“I think so,” Carrie agreed. “Pook and Saav got Bart and Belle hooked on classes and all kinds of different things, including animal-rights political forums and even a cat-owners’ group.”

	“That cat group is funnier than hell,” laughed Paul. “All of them are in it, posing as people who are pet owners and cat lovers, and not one of those people have any idea that there are half a dozen talking, sentient, educated real felines among them.”

	“It is a scream,” agreed Carrie. “Bart’s a college student living off-campus with an annoying roommate who doesn’t like Bart or his cat. Belle’s his little sister who lives on the family farm and has lots of cats.”


----------



## CatPat (Mar 12, 2016)

“Pook and Saav are older retired ladies with cats,” snickered Joyce.

	Paul grinned. “Zeus and Meows are business partners who run a shelter, and they’re giving the impression they’re gay, but not actually coming out and saying it. They share a house, eight cats, and three dogs.”

	Justin just looked at them. “You’ve gotta be kidding.”

	“No, really,” giggled Carrie. “It’s true. These poor people have no idea they’re talking to cats. They’re really nice people too, and a few of them have helped Pook out with her graphics program. They are wonderful people, judging by the nice things they post and all, but still, when you know the secret, you just gotta laugh.”

	Justin looked at Carrie thoughtfully.

	“How do you know some of them aren’t cats?” he asked. 

	They roared at that. 

	“That’s the other funny part!” giggled Carrie. 

	“Yeah, they could be fooling the crap out of us,” Paul said.

	“They probably are. What a hoot!” Suzanna laughed.

	“I don’t get you people sometimes,” said Justin, shaking his head at them.

	Paul patted his shoulder. “You’re new to this. Give it time and you’ll do a lot more than just get it. Believe me.”

	“I guess,” he said doubtfully. “If you say so.”

	After lunch, Justin took Suzanna and Paul to his place, where Paul got a tour of the neighborhood and Suzanna fell in love with Isis. The cats stayed with Joyce and Carrie, enjoying the leftovers and getting to know each other. Soon, the other three humans returned from their trip, and Loki was twitching with curiosity.

	“Did you like her?” he asked Suzanna.

	“Oh, yes. She’s a love. I told Justin we’d introduce her slowly to the B&B and to Sunshine, and go from there. Sunshine could use a little help,” replied Suzanna.

	“He really could,” agreed Meows. 

	“She didn’t seem to mind strangers,” said Paul.

	“She doesn’t. Although if you’re not a real cat lover, she can be a little standoffish. She’s very discerning that way,” Justin told him.

	“That’s good,” nodded Suzanna. “Sunshine seems to know too.”

	Satisfied that Isis had been accepted, the cats headed back to the computer room to visit, read, and work. The humans remained in the living room, talking about their most unusual cats.


----------



## CatPat (Mar 12, 2016)

The little party broke up late in the afternoon. Paul dropped Joyce, Pook, and Saav off at their cottage, and continued home with Zeus yelling at him about his driving, as usual.

	“Gaaaahhhhh you are going to kill us!” yelled Zeus. “Watch that truck!”

	“I see the truck. Would you please shut up?” Paul snapped.

	“Can’t you hire a driver? You are going to wrap us around a tree one of these days!”

	“No I’m not. Keep this up and I’ll stuff you in the glovebox,” snarled Paul.

	“Yeah, you and whose army?” sneered Zeus.

	“You’re driving me nuts!”

	“Your driving is driving me nuts!” the cat retorted.

	“You’re driving yourself nuts,” said Paul. “Seems to me you need some kitty tranquilizers when you get in a car.”

	“Oh no I don’t. Why can’t you just hire someone who knows how to drive before you kill somebody?”

	“Will you get off that? I’m a good driver. You’re just a nervous passenger.”

	Zeus snorted at Paul. “I’m only nervous because you’re the worst driver in the world. Geez! Get out of the ditch over here!” 

	“I’m not in the ditch!” yelled Paul.

	“Gaaaahhhhh! Stay in your own lane!”

	“Zeus, if you don’t shut up…”

	“Aw, what are you gonna do? Yell at me? Oooo, scary. Hey! Watch the guardrail!” the cat howled.

	“Oh God, why me?” sighed Paul.

	“Oh please. Spare me. Can’t you slow down?”

	Paul sighed loudly. “How come you didn’t yell at me in front of Joyce?”

	“I’m not yelling. I didn’t want to scare her or Pook and Saav by pointing out your complete lack of driving skills,” Zeus replied.

	“Oh, how thoughtful of you. Let’s pretend they are still here, then, and let me have some peace and quiet.”

	“You don’t need peace and quiet. You need to hire a driver,” Zeus snapped.

	“If I hear that one more time – “

	“You missed the driveway again,” snickered the cat.


----------



## CatPat (Mar 12, 2016)

“******!” Paul swore, and turned the SUV around in a neighbor’s driveway. He turned up his own drive and glared at Zeus. “If you’d shut up now and then, I wouldn’t miss the driveway!”

	“Bull. If I did shut up, we’d be seeing the inside of an ambulance instead of the driveway. Watch the rock!”

	Exasperated, Paul drove into the garage and parked. “Thank God that’s over!”

	“No kidding. Get me out of here before you decide to go anywhere again today,” said Zeus.

	“I swear I liked you better before you talked!”

	“No you didn’t. Hey, there’s a special on TV tonight about pandas. Can we watch that?” Zeus asked as Paul opened the door for him and picked up the computer bag.

	“Pandas? Sure. I picked the movie last night, anyway, so tonight’s your turn. I didn’t know you were into pandas,” said Paul as they headed into the kitchen.

	“Well, actually, I’m not, but Belle wants to see it, and then she’ll want to talk about it later. We usually watch the same thing so we have something to discuss with her.”

	“Oh,” Paul nodded. “What do you want for dinner?”

	“Yaaaggghhh,” groaned Zeus. “I ate too much at Ralph’s. I don’t want to get near food for a while.”

	Paul peeked into the refrigerator. “Okay, I’ll just heat up the spaghetti from yesterday. Let me know when you get hungry.”

	“Thanks, I will. Can you get this out for me, please?” Zeus asked, nosing at his computer case.

	“Sure. Where do you want it?”

	“Where are you going to be?” 

	“In here for a little while, then I’ve got some ideas to work on for the book,” Paul replied. He was writing a sequel to his first book about the little town, and usually worked at the computer in his home office.

	“Paul, you need a laptop,” Zeus told him.

	“What for? I have the big desktop computer in the office.”

	“You can only work at it in the office, though. If you had a laptop, we could sit together in the family room, or the living room, or the library, or outside on the porches and patios when the weather’s nice,” he pointed out.

	Paul looked at his cat thoughtfully. “Okay. Gimme that back,” he teased Zeus.

	Zeus laughed, fluffed up, and swatted clawlessly at Paul. That did it. Paul reached for Zeus, and the cat took off for the living room with Paul on his heels. Their


----------



## CatPat (Mar 12, 2016)

combination game of hide-and-seek/tag/chase had begun, and the two ran around the huge log home for about fifteen minutes until Zeus (as usual) allowed himself to be “trapped” and “caught” by Paul. Paul scooped his cat up, and carried him back downstairs to the kitchen, plopping him on the table.

	Zeus looked at him, smiling. “That was fun. In your next life, you need to be a cat. You’d be a good one.”

	“Thank you, buddy,” Paul smiled back, stirring the spaghetti sauce and checking the noodles. “You’d make a great human, too.”

	“Well, if I come back as a human, maybe I’ll have you for my cat, and spoil you like you spoil me.”

	“Oh, now, you’re onto something there. I think I could definitely get used to that.”

	Zeus pawed his computer on, and Paul slid the wireless card into the side of it for him. The cat watched.

	“I wish cats had thumbs,” he said, looking at Paul’s hands. “Those sure are useful things.”

	“I wish you did too. But it might be a little hard to walk, don’t you think?”

	“Hmm. That’s a possibility,” nodded Zeus. He looked at the stove. “That sauce is starting to smell good.”

	“Want some?” Paul asked. “After that little romp, you might have worked up an appetite. I know I did.”

	“Yeah, I think so.”

	“Just a few minutes,” said Paul, filling up the watering can. “I’m going to go water the plants. Does your upstairs water fountain need filling yet?”

	Zeus had his own room upstairs, originally a storage room with a dormer window tucked under the eaves right next to the master bedroom. Paul had put in soft, thick carpet, a cat playhouse, a coffeetable for the cat’s computer with storage underneath, shelves for his books, a big dog bed, and a recirculating water fountain. A CD player and speakers were installed, and in one corner was a 21-inch TV. The cat loved his room, as Paul let the cat pick out everything he wanted for it. It was done in shades of beige and teal, and the furnishings were simple with clean lines, unlike the rustic look of the rest of the house. He used it when Paul went to bed, and he whiled away the nighttime teaching Belle, taking his own classes, and listening to classical and jazz music.

	“Not yet,” Zeus said. “I checked it this morning.”

	“Okay. Be right back,” smiled Paul.


----------



## CatPat (Mar 12, 2016)

Zeus watched as Paul went out, and sighed happily. His life couldn’t be better, and he knew it. 

	Bart and Belle had a huge windowseat and a big section of Carrie’s computer room all to themselves in her spacious apartment over the shop and Ralph’s restaurant, Lowery’s Porch. Meows, in the little cottage behind Sunshine Inn, had his own nightstand and bookshelf in Suzanna’s bedroom, and a small carpeted perch under the bedroom window where he could easily see Carrie’s shop. TigTig and Loki, too, had their own area as well at Justin’s home.

	Pook and Saav didn’t have their own space, and Joyce suddenly realized this when Paul dropped them off and she walked into her living room. Pook’s rock and crystal collection, Saav’s little stuffed animal collection, their books and afghans were pretty much scattered about the tiny cottage wherever they landed, which was usually on the coffeetable in the living room. It looked a bit messy and crowded.

	Joyce’s cottage was very quaint, having been built in 1921, with a fireplace in each room. She had a miniscule study, a small bedroom, eat-in kitchen, living room, and one bathroom all stuffed into around 1000 square feet, which didn’t leave a lot of room for much more. It had a nice porch in the front and a back patio, and an attached single-car garage that had been added on about twenty years ago. As she walked through, looking around, Pook and Saav followed her.

	“What’s up, Mom?” asked Saav.

	“What are you looking for?” Pook asked.

	“Well, all the other cats have their own spaces in their homes,” Joyce told them. “I’m trying to see where I can give you the same thing.”

	“What for?” frowned Saav.

	“Sounds like a lot of keeping up with the Joneses to me,” Pook said.

	“No, my living room is a mess. You need a place to at least put your things where you can also get to them easily when you need them.”

	“We can cram our stuff under the bed or the couch if you need us to,” Pook suggested.

	“You don’t want to do that. Whatever we do, it needs to be close to the floor, not really on it,” Joyce replied.

	“I like Carrie’s big windowseat where Bart and Belle store their things in the space under it,” said Saav.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 12, 2016)

Thank you for my bedtime story!


----------



## CatPat (Mar 12, 2016)

“Yeah. Whack out the window in your study and stick one of those in there. You got room, if you scoot the desk over a little,” Pook suggested as they stood in the doorway of the tiny room.

	“Hmm. You might have something there, Pooks, and I can put in some more shelves by the fireplace. I know you like their cat playhouse too, but I don’t know where I’d put one.”

	“We don’t need one,” said Saav.

	“If you scooted the piano down a little more toward the living room closet door, there would be enough room for a tall one on the other side toward the kitchen doorway,” said Pook. “It doesn’t have to be in here, does it?”

	Joyce thought about that. “Not really, no.”

	“Just use what space you have wherever it is,” Saav suggested.

	The human nodded. “Maybe we’ll do that in the spring when it gets warmer. This isn’t a good time of year to be whacking out exterior walls.”

	“Brrrr, not a good idea,” agreed Pook with a shiver.

	“But I can move the piano and get the cat playhouse in now,” said Joyce.

	“A box for storage would work for us for now,” said Saav.

	“What kind of box?” asked Joyce.

	“One of those you see at the foot of beds. You have room for one in here,” Saav pointed out, peering into Joyce’s bedroom.

	“You mean like a blanket box or a trunk?”

	“Yeah, that would work,” nodded Pook. “Steamer trunks are cool and we could keep our stuff in one of those.”

	Joyce looked at her cats. “How did you know about blanket boxes and steamer trunks?”

	“When Carrie was building her apartment over the shop, we helped Bart and Belle look up decorating and storage ideas,” Saav replied.

	Carrie had a brass-trimmed storage trunk at the foot of her big brass bed that Joyce thought was a nice touch.

	“So, that’s where the idea for her room came from,” smiled Joyce. “You guys are pretty smart, you know that?”

	“We like to think we are,” said Saav.

	“I can squeeze a trunk in here,” agreed Joyce. “Actually I probably need a bigger house.”


----------



## CatPat (Mar 13, 2016)

“No you don’t. Just use what space you have real efficiently. You could even get a consultant in here to look around,” Saav said.

	“Interior designer,” Pook put in.

	“Oh dear, those folks are sort of pricey.”

	“Are they? Then just go online to home improvement sites and look at home decorating magazines and books,” Pook said. “That’s where we found a lot of ideas for Carrie she used.”

	“I can do that,” Joyce said.

	They went back down the hall into the small living room with its coffeetable littered with rocks, crystals, books, discs, and stuffed toys. Pook looked at it.

	“Yeah, that’s messy,” she said.

	“Not a lot of room for your stuff there, Mom,” agreed Saav.

	“Well, I have places to put things, like the shelves and all, but you can’t reach those without climbing, and that’s not going to work,” Joyce told them.

	Saav looked up at the shelves against the wall. “No, I don’t think so either.”

	“As soon as this snow goes away and I can get out, I’ll get the playhouse and a trunk or something,” Joyce told them.

	“That will be nice,” purred Pook.

	“Maybe you should get a four-wheel-drive car too,” said Saav.

	“You’re kidding, right? Last time I went car shopping, you two griped and complained so much about everything I found I gave up.”

	“Well, try looking around again,” said Pook. “It needs a place for Saav in the back window and a roomy back seat.”

	“That’s the problem we had before. We couldn’t find something that had room in the back window deck in four-wheel-drive. It has to be a car for that, and in snow like this, I need more ground clearance. Cars are too low,” Joyce explained.

	“Well, if Pook would share the front seat, that would be okay with me,” Saav said.

	“You like the back deck because you snarl and bare your fangs at tailgaters,” Pook argued.

	“Yeah, but I can do that from the back seat, I guess. I like the front too.”

	“I can share,” said Pook.

	Joyce thought about that. “What if we kept the car and got a second-hand four-wheel drive, maybe an older one in good shape, just for bad roads and weather like this?”

	“We’d have two cars?” Pook asked.


----------



## CatPat (Mar 13, 2016)

“Why not? Paul does. And Mom’s doing more stuff on her own rather than going to the office all the time,” Saav pointed out.

“Well, that’s true. If one broke down, she’d still have another car to use,” agreed Pook.

“Remember last fall when the Chevy’s engine blew up and you had to rent a car?”

“Oh, yeah, that was no fun. Plus it was expensive,” Joyce frowned. “Well, we can keep the Chevy if I can find something I can afford.”

“We really do like the Chevy, Mom,” smiled Saav.

Joyce nodded. “Okay, let me get this straight. We’re going to re-do the house and get a four-wheel-drive, right?”

“Right,” said the cats.

	“Anything else?”

	“No,” laughed Pook.

	“We’ll let you know if anything else needs to be changed,” Saav giggled.

	“Wonderful. You do that,” Joyce smiled at them, going to the kitchen. 

	“What’s for dinner?” asked Pook.

	“Hmm. I’m not terribly hungry tonight, so I was thinking a baked potato and tuna salad.”

	“Tuna sounds good,” said Saav.

	“You can keep the salad part,” Pook suggested.

	“I can do without the potato too,” Saav added. “Unless you feel like sharing the bacon bits. I like those.”

	Joyce preheated the oven for her potato, and got the tuna out of the refrigerator for the cats before she made her salad. 

	“Oh,” said Saav, looking up from her tuna. “There’s a special on pandas we want to watch tonight, is that okay?”

	“Sure,” nodded Joyce. “What, you want a pet panda now?”

	Pook smiled. “No, Belle is going to watch it and pepper us with questions about it later on, so we need to see it too.”

	“Boy, she is really something,” said Joyce, shredding lettuce.

	“She is,” agreed Saav. “But she’s a smart something.”

	A few blocks away, Suzanna waded through the snow from her backyard cottage to the big 10-bedroom bed and breakfast to check on the guests and staff. In the early winter evening, the fires were lit in the parlors, library, dining room and foyer, and the guests gathered in front of them with coffee and hot chocolate, playing board games or visiting.


----------



## CatPat (Mar 13, 2016)

The atmosphere at Sunshine Inn was leisurely, going back to a place in time where no one was in a hurry and everyone had time for a chat or a friendly game of checkers. 

Many guests had told Suzanna that part of the reason they kept coming back to stay at the inn was because it was relaxing in itself. She checked on the staff, and everything seemed to be quiet, friendly, homey, and normal. Sunshine, the inn kitty, was curled up by his assigned guest in the library, and it looked like the woman he was with was giving an older fellow a beating at checkers.

	“Looks like Sunshine got a winner tonight,” smiled Suzanna, petting the beautiful cream-and-chocolate Persian mix. He purred and yawned.

	The woman smiled. “He’s so sweet. Actually, no, this man here has whipped me four times in a row, and I’m finally getting even.”

	The man snorted. “No, you’re getting lucky. I’ll get you and your little cat next time.” Pretending to be grumpy, the man was smiling with his eyes twinkling at his worthy opponent.

	Another couple by the fire looked over and laughed. “They’ve been at it for a while there. Quite entertaining, Ms. Pearson. No wonder the televisions are only in the guest rooms,” said the lady.

	“I haven’t even turned mine on,” said the man playing checkers. 

	“I don’t think I even noticed I had one,” smiled his game partner, taking his last king. “You lose, Checkers King. Pay up.”

	“Damn,” he griped, and reached into his shirt pocket, pulling out a handful of play money. He tossed a fake $20 bill across the board.

	She scooped it up, reached into her denim skirt pocket and pulled out her own handful of play money, adding the $20 to it. He set the board up for them again while the other couple settled back to watch.

	Suzanna hadn’t seen this before. “Play money? That’s a novel idea.”

	The players looked up. “Yes,” said the winning lady. “Your girl at the desk has been handing it out today and we’ve all got it. We thought it was a great idea too.”

	“Oh, she did?” laughed Suzanna. “That’s pretty good. I hadn’t thought of that.”

	This was yet another reason she loved her staff. They were always coming up with ideas for the inn and tried very hard to make the guests comfortable and satisfied with their stay.

	“I like the candy bowls in the rooms,” said the man watching the players.

	“You’ve just about emptied that,” laughed his wife.


----------



## CatPat (Mar 13, 2016)

“We’ll make sure we refill it,” promised Suzanna. “I hope you folks are enjoying your stay. Is there anything we can do for you?”

	“Tell her to stop cheating,” said Checkers King.

	“I’m not cheating,” protested his partner.

	Suzanna smiled at the friendly fussing. “No cheating at Sunshine Inn, now, both of you.”

	“We’ll keep an eye on them,” said the spectating lady.

	Suzanna liked to see her guests enjoying each other and socializing. She chatted with them for a bit, petted Sunshine again, and made her way to the front desk in the foyer. There was a shoebox full of play money by the bell, with a sign on it that read “For the Board Games. Gamblers Only.”

	“Good idea, Carole,” said Suzanna. The teenager looked up at her from her paperwork.

	“Hi, Suzanna. They’ve had a lot of fun with that today,” she said. Carole Furman worked the evening shift on weekends, attending high school during the week.

	“Was this your idea?” 

	“Yes, I saw this at the dollar store the other day and thought it might be fun. Hope I don’t get anyone addicted to gambling.”

	“I doubt that. We serve coffee, and I haven’t been sued yet by anyone suffering from caffeine addiction. I think it’s safe. Everyone looks like they’re happy. The rooms ready for the night?” asked Suzanna.

	Carole checked the papers in front of her. “Yes. They were all cleaned by the day shift, and we’ve put in extra towels, refilled candy bowls, checked on Sunshine’s food, water, and box, and everything’s done downstairs too. I just got through vacuuming in here, and everyone else is cleaning the kitchen and setting out the evening snacks. Tonight’s tea is decaf Earl Grey, and there’s those tiny poppy seed muffins and finger sandwiches out in the dining room,” said Carole.

	“Good,” smiled Suzanna. “I guess everything’s under control here. I’ll be at home if you need me for anything.”

	“Okay. Have a good night.”

	“You too.”

	Suzanna made her way across the yard in the still, cold winter air, looking at the cozy cottage and thinking just how peaceful the town looked in the snow when all of a sudden an enormous explosion very close by made her turn quickly. She lost her balance and fell, causing her to strike her head on a large rock. A huge fireball lit up the night sky and debris started to fall around her as she lay unconscious in the snow.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 13, 2016)

oh no!  Suzanna!


----------



## CatPat (Mar 14, 2016)

*Chapter Two - Fire*

Carrie sat with Bart and Belle, helping Belle with her Canadian provinces when the explosion rocked her building. Racing to the big window in her bedroom, she saw the fireball rising high into the sky in the general direction of Sunshine Inn. Bart and Belle ran with her, jumping up to see what was happening.

	“Oh no! A fire!” cried Belle, frightened. Bart stared.

	“Suzanna,” breathed Carrie. She left the window and ran down the hall, grabbing her coat and scarf off the coat tree. “You two stay here until I know what’s happening.”

	With that, Carrie took off from the apartment, running as fast as she could down the street as her two worried, scared cats watched.

	A couple blocks away in Joyce’s tiny cottage, she and the cats were just settling down to do a little reading before the TV special when the explosion shook the house and cracked the bay window behind them on the couch. Joyce dropped her book and whirled around in time to see the fireball rip into the night sky. Pook and Saav flew under the couch, and Joyce heard Ruffie yelp in alarm from the kitchen.

	“Oh my God,” said Joyce. She jumped off the couch and snatched up her coat
. 
“Girls, stay where you are but make sure Ruffie’s okay.” She tore out the door and ran toward the fire, hoping it wasn’t where she thought it looked like it might be.

	Even a mile away, Justin, TigTig, and Loki heard the explosion and Justin looked out his kitchen window and saw the fireball.

	“Oh, damn,” he muttered to the cats, who had jumped up to see what was happening.

	“That’s not Carrie’s place, is it?” asked TigTig, a little panicky.

	“I can’t tell from here. But it looks close to there or the B&B,” he said, shaken. He  went for his coat and jammed his hat on. “I’m going to go see what’s happening. Stay here.”
	Grabbing his cell phone and car keys, he ran out the front door, calling 911 on the way. He jumped into the SUV and drove as fast as he dared in the snow toward the fire.

	Carrie was the first to get to the B&B and although it was intact and the staff and guests were pouring out, she nearly tripped over Suzanna, lying in the yard. Meows was sitting next to her, licking Suzanna’s cheek.


----------



## CatPat (Mar 14, 2016)

“She’s alive, I think she hit her head,” said the cat, shaking with fear and cold.

	Carrie flipped her cell phone open and started to call 911, but then heard the sirens coming fast and furious, and she knew help was already on the way.

	“What happened? What blew up?” she asked Meows. She couldn’t see past the big B&B.

	“I don’t know,” said Meows, and he ran across the yard to the driveway. Peering past the B&B, he watched for a moment, then ran around the front of the inn. Returning around the other side, he dashed back to Carrie and Suzanna. “That abandoned old warehouse across the street and the ice cream place on the corner.”

	“Do you smell gas?” asked Carrie.

	Meows shook his head. “No. The wind’s blowing the other way. But two windows in the front of the B&B are blown out. I can’t tell how many others might be broken, but the building itself is okay, I think. Right now. But look at the embers falling.”

	“Oh no. Okay, well, the staff knows the evacuation plan and they’re trained. See if you see an ambulance.”

	“Fire trucks so far,” said Meows just as the first two engines arrived.

	Carrie yanked her coat off and covered Suzanna with it, tucking it around her carefully without moving her.

	Justin plowed the Ford through the snow into the driveway of the cottage behind the B&B.

	“Over here!” yelled Carrie above the noise of the fire and sirens. Justin ran through the snow to her. “She’s alive. Meows thinks she hit her head. We need an ambulance.”

	Joyce arrived after her two-block sprint, and saw Carrie in the yard behind the B&B while Justin was calling 911 back to request an ambulance. She jogged over.

	“Good God!” she exclaimed. “What happened?”

	Carrie explained as Joyce knelt next to Suzanna. 

	Justin put his phone back in his pocket. “Ambulance is on the way. They know where we are.”

	“Meows, is Sunshine in the cottage or with a guest?” Joyce asked.

	“With a guest.”

	“He’ll be okay,” said Carrie. “In an emergency, the staff knows to return him to the cottage.”

	“Okay, good. You want me to stay here or go with Suzanna? She’ll need her purse and her ID and all,” said Joyce.

	“I’ll go,” said Carrie.


----------



## CatPat (Mar 15, 2016)

“Where can I find her purse?” Joyce asked Meows.

	“On the kitchen table,” Meows replied.

	“Okay.”

	Joyce headed off to retrieve the purse, and returned a moment later as the ambulance backed into the driveway and Carole Furman came out of the back door of the inn, carrying Sunshine.

	“I’ll take Sunshine and Meows to your place until they get this fire knocked down,” said Joyce to Carrie.

	“Oh no!” cried Carole as she saw Suzanna. “What happened?”

	Joyce explained quickly and took Sunshine. The staff was sending the guests to the Stony River Inn until the fire department got the inferno under control, and the ambulance crew was making their way swiftly across the snow with a stretcher.

	The three friends watched as Suzanna was put on the stretcher, and Carrie climbed into the front of the ambulance with the driver. Justin quickly told Carrie to call him when she was ready to be picked up as he could get around well in the snow. The ambulance moved off in the night, its lights flashing red and white.

	“Gods,” said Justin. “Maybe I should just go ahead and follow them there for support.”

	“You might want to. I’ll take Sunshine and Meows to Carrie’s and call Pook and Saav from there.”

	“Okay. Call mine too, if you don’t mind. They’re worried.”

	“I will. Same ring code, right?” Joyce asked.

	“Yes. I’ll call you at Carrie’s when I have any news,” he said, heading for his Ford.

	“Okay, thanks.” Meows hopped to Joyce’s shoulder and with Sunshine still in her arms, she made her way to Carrie’s shop.


	About six miles out of the town, Paul stood at his living room window, enjoying the view over the valley and the town. Zeus sat next to him on the back of a chair.

	“Boy, nothing’s moving around there, is it,” Zeus commented.

	“Nope, nothing. This must have been what whoever wrote ‘Twas The Night Before Christmas’ meant by not a creature stirring,” said Paul, taking a sip of his tea. 

	Zeus nodded, looking at Paul’s cup. “I think so. Hey, do we have any cream left?”

	“I think so. Is that a hint?”

	“That would be my first guess,” smiled Zeus.

	“Come on, let’s go find some.”


----------



## CatPat (Mar 15, 2016)

The cat followed the human into the big kitchen, and Paul poured some cream into a bowl for Zeus as Zeus hopped up on the table.

	“I like that – “ started Zeus, then his ears swiveled. “Did you hear that?”

	Paul frowned. “Thunder? This time of year?"

	Zeus shook his head. “That’s not thunder. Sounded like a car backfiring real badly.”

	“That’s probably what it was,” nodded Paul. He placed the bowl on the table for Zeus, and refilled his teacup. “I gotta get some more of this.”

	Zeus looked up. “That’s the herbal tea Carrie gave you, isn’t it?”

	“Yeah, I like it a lot.”

	“Smells like boiled lettuce to me,” said Zeus, returning to his cream. 

	Paul smiled. “Then I bet Belle loves it.”

	“Probably,” said Zeus, and finished the cream. He licked his whiskers and followed Paul back out to the living room. “It’s almost time for the TV special.”

	“Yep. Belle isn’t thinking about getting a pet panda, is she?”

	“Gaaahhhh I hope not. I can’t see Carrie going for that, can you?” asked Zeus, jumping up on the back of the couch behind Paul. He looked out the big window. “That would be – hey, what’s – look!”

	“What?” asked Paul, turning to look out the window. An eerie orange glow lit the sky over the town below. He stood up suddenly and went to the window for a closer look. Zeus jumped over to the back of the chair closer to the window. “What the hell? A fire?”

	“Looks like it,” said Zeus, alarmed.

	Paul lifted Zeus up and held him close to the window. “Can you see any details? Your eyes should be better than mine.”

	Zeus peered intently out the window, then fluffed up, hissing. “Call 911. Call Carrie. Call Suzanna. Do something, that’s a fire, and it’s downtown!”

	Paul dumped the cat back on the chair and ran for the phone. He first called 911 to report a fire downtown, but the dispatcher assured him the fire department was already on the way. He tried Carrie’s, using the ring code for the cats when at first there was no answer. Bart answered. 

	“Bart? What’s happening?” asked Paul. “What’s on fire there?”

	“There’s a fire at the B&B, I think, or close to it. Carrie’s gone to check on Suzanna,” Bart replied. He sounded terribly upset. 

	“Are you two okay?” asked Paul. “Is it getting closer to you? Want me to come get you?”


----------



## CatPat (Mar 15, 2016)

“No, it’s not getting close to us. We will run if it does, we can get out. Wait a minute, someone’s here. Hold on.”

	Paul waited, and then heard Joyce talking to the cats. In a moment, she came to the phone.

	“Joyce? What’s happening?” asked Paul, worried.

“Hey, Paul, everyone’s safe here, it’s a fire right across from Sunshine Inn. I have Sunshine and Meows here, they’re fine. Suzanna’s been taken to the hospital, she fell in her yard and hurt her head, we think. Justin and Carrie went with her.”

“Do you need me? I can be there in just a few minutes. Are you okay?”

“We’re okay, no guests were hurt. Only Suzanna, and Meows says a few windows were blown out at Sunshine. My bay window cracked. The old warehouse across from the B&B went up like a bomb,” she told him. “I’m staying at Carrie’s with Bart and Belle.”

“Oh, God,” Paul sighed. “Okay. Look, I’m coming anyway, we’ll be there shortly. Are Pook and Saav there too?”

“No, last I saw they flew under the couch at home,” Joyce replied. “It scared them to death.”

“Okay. I can go get them and bring them to you. What about Justin’s cats? He’s farther away from this, though, I guess.”

“He said they were okay, just a little worried. I was getting ready to call them and mine in a minute.”

“How did you get there?” asked Paul.

“I ran my ass off,” said Joyce.

“Okay. I’ll bring Pook and Saav and your dog. If we need, we can check on Justin’s cats since we all have keys to each others’ places. Call me on the cell if you need anything else,” he said, and got off the phone. He looked at Zeus. “They’re okay. Suzanna got hurt. C’mon, Zeus, and for once don’t say a damn word about my driving!”

Zeus nodded and followed Paul as he got his coat, wallet, and keys. He didn’t really feel like giving Paul a hard time right now.



	Suzanna came to on the way to the hospital, a little confused as to how she wound up in an ambulance. After a thorough exam, the doctor came out to Carrie and Justin in the waiting area.


----------



## CatPat (Mar 15, 2016)

“She got herself a pretty hard hit to her head and a concussion,” said the doctor. “But that’s all. She’ll have some bruises from the fall, but she has no other injuries. I want to keep her overnight just for observation to make sure she’s okay, but I think she is. You can come see her if you like, and wait with her while they get her room ready.”

	“Oh good,” breathed Carrie, her shoulders sagging in relief. 

	“Whew, that’s good news,” said Justin as the doctor led them through the double doors to the emergency room.

	Suzanna was sitting up, sipping some water from a paper cup when her two friends came in.

	“Hey there,” smiled Carrie.

	“I’m so glad to see you two,” said Suzanna gratefully. “What happened? Last thing I remember was walking to the cottage from the B&B.”

	“There was an explosion across the street, the ice cream place and that old warehouse went up. I think it knocked you over,” Carrie explained, and told her all about Meows finding her and the damage to the B&B.

	“Windows I can replace. Would one of you call over there and make sure that’s all the damage?” Suzanna asked. “What about Sunshine and the guests? Did anyone get hurt?”

	“I’ll call,” said Justin. “Be right back.”

	“Didn’t look like anyone was hurt, Suzanna. Joyce took Meows and Sunshine to my place, farther away from the fire. Your staff got the guests down to Stony River Inn until they can assess the damage and get the fire under control.”

	“It must have been a massive explosion. My ears are ringing,” said Suzanna.

	“It was. Justin heard it at his place, and it cracked Joyce’s bay window and blew a bunch of yours out, according to Meows.”

	“Geez,” said Suzanna, shaking her head. “They want to keep me here overnight. I really need to be there.”

	“We’ll be there, and your staff is good. They know what they’re doing and you just worry about getting your rest. You can be there tomorrow.”

	“Thanks, Carrie. How’s Meows?”

	“Shaken, but holding his own. He’s a good guy, Suzanna, he’ll be fine once he hears you’re okay.”

	“Poor Meows. He’s such a worrier. Wow, do I have a headache,” sighed Suzanna, finishing the cup of water.

	“Want some more of that?” asked Carrie.


----------



## CatPat (Mar 15, 2016)

“Yes, please,” she said, giving the cup to her friend.

	Carrie found a water fountain in the hall, and as she stood filling the cup, Justin returned. Carrie looked up at him hopefully.

	“Six windows broken, people are a little freaked out, but they’re safe at Stony River Inn and no one’s hurt. The staff is boarding up the broken windows but the fire department won’t let the guests return because they don’t know what was stored in the warehouse and if anything is toxic. Stony River Inn is letting them stay there for free, they have plenty of rooms available,” he said.

	“Good. She’ll be glad to hear that,” said Carrie, and they went back to Suzanna to give her the news.

	Suzanna listened intently, then sighed. “Okay, then everyone’s all right and Sunshine and Meows are safe. My God, this could have been so much worse.”

	“Don’t think about that. It didn’t happen, and your staff did an excellent job,” said Carrie.

	“I knew they would in an emergency. The fire department always monitored our emergency drills and the guests never complained about them,” Suzanna said with a smile, then winced. “Damn, my head hurts.”

	“I bet it does,” Carrie said sympathetically, as a nurse entered.

	“Ms. Pearson?” she asked Suzanna, who nodded. “Your room is ready now. You folks can come up and see her in just a few minutes after we get her settled in.”

	“Thank you,” said Carrie. “Oh, wait. Suzanna, we can get some things you’ll need for the night.”

	“Oh, would you? Thanks so much,” said Suzanna, and told them what she needed. It wasn’t much; but she wanted her own nightshirt and a few personal things.

	Carrie squeezed her hand and Justin patted her shoulder. “We’ll be right back. What’s her room number?”

	“Two-fifteen. Second floor, turn right off the elevator,” replied the nurse.

	“Thanks,” said Carrie. “See you soon.”

	Joyce called Pook and Saav, who were still unnerved, and they were glad to know Paul was coming to get them and Ruffie. TigTig and Loki were all right and preferred to wait for Justin at home. Paul brought Pook, Saav and Ruffie shortly before Carrie called with news of Suzanna, and the cats, Paul, and Joyce breathed a sigh of relief. Shortly after that, Suzanna herself called all of them, and the little group of friends in Carrie’s apartment settled in to watch the progress of the fire department.


----------



## CatPat (Mar 15, 2016)

“I wonder what might have been in there?” Saav mused.

	“Whatever it was, it was volatile,” said Meows. 

	“Yeah, that explosion shook the whole area,” Joyce said.

	“Zeus and I heard something that sounded like a car backfiring or something, even that far out,” added Paul.

	“Hope it’s not poisonous,” frowned Pook.

	“Wonder how many other people lost some windows,” said Bart.

	“Probably several shops did. Joyce, your bay window isn’t too bad,” Paul said. 

	“I didn’t think so,” said Joyce.

	“I’m surprised we didn’t lose any,” Bart put in. 

	Joyce nodded. “So am I.”

	“Rats,” said Belle suddenly. Everyone looked at her.

	“What, Belle?” asked Meows.

	“I missed my TV program.”

	Carrie arrived home just before midnight, and was surprised to see the warehouse still burning. The brick walls had all collapsed from the explosion and heat, but the flames still lit up the whole block. As Justin drove down the main street, Carrie could see that the front porch of the B&B was scorched, and there were sheets of plywood over four windows.

	“God, look at the porch,” said Carrie, shocked.

	Justin peered across her. “That’s not bad. Probably from the explosion. A good sanding and a couple coats of paint is all it will take to make it look new again.”

	“Poor Suzanna,” she replied. “First the front parlor, then that horrible woman kicking Sunshine, now this.”

	Justin was silent, remembering Suzanna’s past near-disasters with the B&B. The front parlor had been completely trashed by a jealous husband beating up his wife’s boyfriend shortly after Sunshine Inn opened, and all the townspeople and shopowners had come to her rescue, restoring the parlor to its former beauty by the end of the day. Then a woman with a dog had come in demanding a room a few months later, and the dog had gone berserk when Sunshine the inn kitty walked into the foyer. She had kicked Sunshine viciously, injuring the cat, and now still sat in jail. He sighed and drove slowly to the apartment above the shop.

	“Oh, look,” Carrie said, pointing. She had two large windows on either side of the shop’s front door, and both of them were badly cracked.


----------



## CatPat (Mar 15, 2016)

“I’ll tape those up for you tonight,” Justin offered. “Paul and I could probably replace those with no problem tomorrow.”

	“If we can find panes of glass that size tomorrow,” Carrie said ruefully, unlocking the door. “I bet half the town will be lined up at the hardware store for window panes.”

	“That’s a possibility.”

	They went up the steps, and Paul opened the door when he heard them coming up.

	“I’m so glad to see you safe,” said Paul, hugging Carrie and shaking Justin’s hand.

	“We’re just fine. Suzanna’s coming home tomorrow morning and she’s going to be just fine too,” replied Carrie, hugging Joyce and picking up the purring kitten. She gazed at all the cats and the non-sentient dog, and smiled. “It’s good to see you guys.”

	Meows smiled. “Thank you both for taking care of Suzanna. I was quite worried,” he said. 

	Ruffie greeted her with her usual enthusiasm, and Carrie knelt to receive Ruffie’s slobber-kisses on her face.

	“We were too,” said Zeus.

	“Got any duct tape?” asked Justin.

	“Yes. There’s a box of fix-it stuff under the counter next to the first aid kit in the shop,” said Carrie.

	“What’s that for?” asked Belle.

	“My shop windows are cracked pretty badly and Justin is going to tape them up until I can get them replaced,” explained Carrie.

	“Gaaaahhhh, we never thought to check the shop,” said Bart disgustedly.

	“I didn’t either,” Paul said. “I came in through the back, in the alley. Justin, I’ll come help you.”

	“Thanks,” replied Justin, and the two men went out the door.

	“What does the B&B look like?” asked Meows. “Is it all right?”

	Carrie shrugged and described the damage. “It doesn’t look so pretty in the front right now, but with fresh paint and new windows it will look like Sunshine Inn again.”

	Meows nodded. “Suzanna will hate to see that, though.”

	“Rather that than a pile of smoldering rubble,” said Saav with a shiver.

	“True, Saav. This could have been much worse,” he agreed.

	“Geez, Meows, Suzanna said the same thing tonight. Don’t even think about it,” said Carrie, scratching the grey tabby’s chin. 

	Pook frowned. “Yeah, that’s a terrible thought. We can do without that.”


----------



## CatPat (Mar 15, 2016)

Bart looked toward the B&B, where the fire was still visible behind it. “I wonder what happened there.”

	“It’ll probably be in the paper tomorrow,” said Zeus.

	Joyce looked at Carrie. “You look exhausted, like you need some hot cocoa, a nice bubble bath, and a warm bed.”

	Carrie laughed. “I think that sounds perfect,” she agreed.

	Joyce headed for the kitchen, and put the kettle of water on to boil. Carrie always kept a canister of instant hot chocolate next to the coffee and tea, and Joyce knew where it was. Carrie went to her bedroom, changed her clothes, and started the bath water running in her Jacuzzi, a house gift from Suzanna. She came out in a soft pink fleece robe, and joined Joyce in the kitchen. 

	“Feels better already,” she said, sitting down at the table. “God, what a night.”

	Justin and Paul returned and found them in the kitchen. 

	“We’ll be able to fix those pretty soon,” said Paul. “I’ll order the glass tomorrow and as soon as I can get it, we’ll put them in.”

	“Or here’s another idea for you,” Justin added, leaning against the counter. “Those windows are single-pane, and fairly old. It’s my guess they’ve been in since you’ve had the building.”

	“They have,” Carrie nodded.

	“Replace them with double-pane thermal ones. We’ll install them for you, and those will be stronger and tighter. You won’t lose so much heat and air conditioning with those, and in the long run, they might save you some money in electric bills,” he finished.

	Carrie thought about it as Joyce placed a mug in front of her and went back to check Carrie’s bath. She looked at Paul.

	“I probably should have done that after the break-in when you replaced the door,” she said. A ten-year-old runaway from an abusive foster home had broken into the shop one winter night, not intending to steal anything but looking for a warm place to sleep. Paul had replaced the door for her then.

	“Well, it’s not too late,” Paul smiled.

	Carrie nodded. “I think I’ll do that tomorrow. I’ll probably have to order those since they are so big. I doubt Brennan’s Hardware carries anything that large in stock.”

	“Probably not,” said Justin.

	Joyce came out. “Your bath is about ready, Carrie.”

	“Thanks,” she smiled tiredly.

	Justin looked at the clock on Carrie’s stove. “I’ll get going now, let you relax and get some rest. Call me when you need to get Suzanna tomorrow,” he said.

	“Me too, Justin. Let us know how Suzanna is doing and if you need anything, let me know,” Paul said, getting up from the table. “Need a ride, Joyce?”

	“I’d love it,” Joyce smiled.

	“I’ll be more than happy to give you a ride to the hospital to get Suzanna tomorrow too, if Justin’s tied up,” said Paul.

	“Thanks you guys, but I’ll use Suzanna’s truck to get her. It’s not far,” Carrie replied. “But as soon as I get her home, I’ll call you both.”

	Suzanna had a four-wheel-drive Toyota truck, and she and Carrie often swapped vehicles. Carrie had a red Subaru station wagon which Suzanna loved and had helped her pick out.

	Paul collected Zeus, Pook, Saav, and Ruffie, and petted the cats good-night. Joyce thanked the men for being there, and they filed out the door; Justin going out the front, Paul heading for the alley door. When they closed the doors, Joyce reset the locks and returned to Carrie in the kitchen.

	“Your bath is probably ready. Why don’t you get a refill there and I’ll go check it,” she suggested.

	“Okay,” Carrie said, getting up. Joyce headed down the hall again, and Carrie went to the counter for another cup of cocoa. Joyce checked her bath. It was ready, and with a quick hug, Joyce went out to climb into Paul’s SUV to return home.

	Zeus was quiet on the way home, and so was Paul, both lost in their own thoughts. When they entered the kitchen from the garage, Paul looked at his cat.

	“Are you hungry, buddy?”

	Zeus jumped up on the table and looked at the human. “No, thanks, Paul. I’m just…I don’t know.”

	“Worried? Scared?” asked Paul, sitting down with him.

	The big tailless tabby sighed. “I’m not sure. You know, regular felines like Sunshine and Isis don’t have these…feelings that sentient beings deal with. I’m almost envious.”

	Paul reached over and scratched his cat’s chin. “But they know something’s wrong. Especially Sunshine. He was probably scared to death when the blast happened and all of a sudden he’s snatched away and shuttled over to Carrie’s without Suzanna. There’s no


----------



## CatPat (Mar 15, 2016)

way we humans can tell him what happened, or that Suzanna will be home tomorrow. Can a sentient cat convey that to him?”

	Zeus thought about that. “Maybe. I don’t know. I don’t think I could, because regular cats don’t exactly communicate the same way sentient ones do. But – one thing I do know. If anyone can do it, Meows can. He’s the sharpest one of all of us. And if he can, he will.”

	“So, you’re saying you’re pretty much worried about not just Sunshine, but everyone, and tonight was upsetting to you.”

	“You could say that,” nodded Zeus.

	“It was terribly upsetting to me,” said Paul. 

	“And I think I feel stuff like gratitude and safety here, with you,” the cat admitted.

	Paul smiled. “There’s nothing wrong with that at all. I’m glad you feel that way. You saw and heard everything, so you know it will all be okay.”

	“I’ll feel better when Suzanna gets home tomorrow.”

	“So will I. C’mon, let’s go get our minds off this stuff. Want to read and listen to music for a while before I go to bed?”

	Zeus shook his head. “No, tonight’s your night to pick what we do.”

	Paul and Zeus had reached an agreement to take turns choosing what to do together long ago, having had vastly different ideas about what was relaxing and what was annoying. Neither one liked being alone, so they reached a compromise. Paul could watch the cop shows Zeus hated as long as the cat had his computer with him in the living room or family room, and every other night, they often read and listened to classical music and lately had taken up backgammon and chess.

	Paul picked his cat up. “I just really don’t feel like watching TV. Let’s go find a couple of books to get lost in and I’ll put on some Brahms. I think that will be a lot more therapeutic for frazzled nerves.”

	Zeus smiled and relaxed as Paul carted him off to the family room. “Thanks, Paul. The next two nights are yours, then.”

	“Nope. This is really what I do want to do. Tomorrow’s yours.”

	The cat was not a cuddler, but now he nuzzled Paul’s shoulder and purred. Paul gave him a little squeeze before putting him down gently on the family room couch.

 	Ruffie ran into the little cottage, followed by Pook, Saav, and Joyce when Paul dropped them off.


----------



## CatPat (Mar 18, 2016)

“Oh, Mom,” Pook sighed in dismay, looking at the jagged crack stretching across the big middle section of the bay window. The six side windows on either side, however, seemed intact.

	Saav peered up and Joyce looked over at it.

	“It’s okay,” Joyce said, more sharply than she meant to.

	Pook and Saav traded a surprised glance.

	Saav frowned. “Mom?”

	Joyce looked down at the small, worried faces. “I’m sorry, girls. I didn’t mean to snap. I was just thinking about what you said earlier, Saav, that about ‘a pile of smoldering rubble.’ See, this is nothing. This is nothing to us, really. Know what I mean?”

	Pook looked at Saav, then up at Joyce. She nodded. “It just seems so – so very….weird.”

	“Not weird,” Saav corrected her. “Unreal. I look at that and I see friends hurt and places burnt and –“

	Joyce scooped up the little Saav. “Ssssshh, Saavy. Ssssshh. Don’t think about that, Sweetness. It didn’t happen and let’s just be grateful and go on, okay?”

	Saav, the poet and writer, was much more sensitive than the rest of the sentient cats. Pook jumped up on the arm of the couch as Joyce sat down with Saav.

	“But it could have – “ Saav began.

	“Saav.” Joyce stopped her. “It didn’t. And if we worry about could haves and what ifs and all that stuff we can’t change, fix, or do a dang thing about, it crowds out the better things we need to think about.”

	Saav pondered that. 

	“Waste of time and energy thinking about that stuff. But Mom, that crack makes me glad everything will be okay,” Pook smiled. She leaned over and licked Saav’s ear. “Like your bad dream, Saav. This will go away, too.”

	Saav had been plagued by nightmares during her first year of life, reliving her first few miserable weeks of life in her sleep from time to time.

	The scruffy little cat in Joyce’s arms sighed, then looked up at the crack again. “I guess you’re right. It just really scared me.”

	“Well,” sighed Joyce, “it scared the crap out of me, too.”

	“Me too,” Pook added.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 18, 2016)

Good Morning...just what I needed to start the day, another episode of the cats!


----------



## CatPat (Mar 21, 2016)

There here is more for the Ogress and Dawgluver!

“Okay, we all agree on that. Now, let’s find some tape and get this patched up for now,” Joyce suggested. “Then we’ll find something fun to do and get our butts in gear. Suzanna will be home tomorrow and we’ll plan something nice for her.”

	“Duct tape’s on the nail in the garage,” smiled Pook.

	“Yeah, you would know where that is,” giggled Saav.

	When the girls were first taken in by Joyce, she had left a strip of duct tape in the garage stuck to the edge of a shelf. Blown about by the breeze coming through the opposite window, it danced in front of Pook, who instantly attacked it. Saav joined in, and soon they found themselves wrapped up in the three-foot strip, stuck together. They yelled for Joyce, and she had to carefully pull the tape off both of them while trying not to take too much fur out of their coats. Ever since then, Pook had been teased about her fondness for duct tape, and Saav had written short stories about Pook duct-taping her, Joyce, or the dog to various things such as chairs, ceiling fans, screen doors and air vents. 

	“Watch it or you’ll find yourself attached to the piano bench,” Pook retorted good-naturedly. 

	Joyce and Saav laughed. The cats headed for their books on the coffeetable while Joyce patched the window with the tape and plastic in case it got windy outside. The mountains of western North Carolina could whip up some pretty fierce winds at times, especially during the winter. 

	“Brrrrrrr,” she said, coming inside. She looked at the window. “Well, that looks like crap, but at least we won’t be heating the porch.” 

	The cats looked at it.

	Pook shrugged. “Messes up the view of the street, but we can still see out these side windows.”

	“There’s the window in the door too,” Saav pointed out, waving a paw at it. The front door had a large oval window that stretched nearly the height of the door.

	“Yeah, we’ll still get plenty of light in here,” nodded Joyce. “You girls hungry? You didn’t eat anything at Carrie’s tonight.”

	The two cats looked at each other. In all the fear and worry, they hadn’t even thought about it until now.

	“Hmm,” Saav said thoughtfully. “Maybe a little something would be okay.”

	“Ehhh, our food in the bowl’s okay with me,” frowned Pook.

	“Want a pouch?” asked their human.

	“Oh, yeah, one of those shrimp and sauce pouches sounds good,” nodded Pook.


----------



## CatPat (Mar 21, 2016)

“Okay, girls. I’m going to make some tea, so come on in here and get your pouch. Then we’ll find something fun to do for a little while before I hit the bed. Geez, it’s almost two in the morning.”

	They went into the kitchen, and Joyce gave the dog a treat, then gave the cats their shrimp and sauce cat food in their treat bowl on the counter. 

	While the cats ate, Joyce sipped her tea and made out a short grocery list.

	“Don’t forget caviar,” mumbled Saav around a mouthful.

	“Oh yeah,” laughed Joyce. “Like I can afford that.”

	“Wait til you sell your first book,” Pook giggled. “We’ll be rolling in it.”

	“Not on my carpet you don’t,” Joyce replied, grimacing. “What a mess.”

	Saav looked up, licking her whiskers. “Don’t worry, Mom, when I sell my short stories I’ll pay for the maid service.”

	“And with my web design business, I can get us new carpet,” added Pook.

	Joyce smiled at them. “Maybe someday, girls. One thing I am going to do is take us all on a nice vacation somewhere really neat.”

	Pook had finished her portion, always leaving the better, bigger portion for Saav. She turned from the bowl, and looked at Joyce.

	“Where the heck are we gonna go?” she asked. “What do cats need with vacations?”

	“You’ve never seen the beach,” said Joyce. “We can find an oceanfront hotel, walk the beach, eat fresh – I mean fresh – seafood.”

	“Hey,” said Saav, looking up. “That gives me an idea. I was looking at stuff for Belle and found where you can rent an apartment or a beach house for a week that has several bedrooms. We could all go away for a few days.”

	“’All?’ As in us and our friends and the other cats?” asked Joyce.

	“Sure. That would be fun,” said Saav, and went back to her pouch.

	“Woooooo!” exclaimed Pook. “Now that would be fun!”

	“Well,” Joyce said thoughtfully, “that just might be an idea. I just wonder if we could find a pet-friendly place. That’s something to look into, though.”

	Pook shrugged and scratched her chin. Saav finished eating, and they returned to the livingroom, where the cats took to their books and Joyce worked on a scarf she was knitting for a friend while Celtic music softly filled the room.


	Justin walked in the door, and nearly tripped over Loki and TigTig, who had been waiting for him.


----------



## CatPat (Mar 21, 2016)

“Geez!” he muttered at them.

	“Watch where you’re going, you oaf,” growled Loki. 

	“Get out of the way when the door opens, Loke!” Justin snapped.

	“Where the hell have you been? You stink,” said Loki.

	TigTig sniffed at Justin. “Yecch.”

	Justin sighed at them and hung his coat on the hooks in the small foyer. “You know where I’ve been. I’ve been at the hospital. I took Carrie home after we saw Suzanna. I called you, Joyce called you. What do you want? An itinerary?”

	“That would be a good idea,” said Loki, as he and TigTig followed Justin into the kitchen. Justin reached into the freezer and pulled out a small bottle of vodka and a frosted shot glass, poured a shot, and drank it. He poured another one, put the bottle back, and sat down at the table with the shot glass. Loki and TigTig stared.

	“Damn,” Loki remarked. “Rough night?”

	“Wow,” TigTig said blandly.

	Justin hardly ever did that. The small bottle had been in the freezer for over a year. “Yes. Got a problem with that?”

	TigTig blinked.

	“Guess not,” said Loki, and he nuzzled Justin’s hand. “The fire’s still going. You can see the glow from here.”

	“I know. The whole front of the B&B porch is scorched and lots of windows are blown completely out. Carrie’s two shop windows are badly cracked and Joyce’s bay window’s cracked too.”

	“But everyone’s okay, right? And Suzanna’s coming home tomorrow?” Loki asked.

	“Poor Suzanna. I really like her,” TigTig said softly.

	Justin took half the shot and swallowed it. “Yes, nothing changed that way. I guess it’s just unusual that something like that would happen here, in Stony River.”

	“Justin, the whole weekend has been unusual. You might need another one of those,” Loki suggested, waving a paw at the shot glass.

	TigTig nodded. “The creep you reported stalking Suzanna, finding out about the other cats, and this tonight makes for an unusual weekend.”

	The human stared at her. “True,” he said, and finished the shot. He looked at his glass. “I think you’re right, Loke. One more and I’m off to bed. I really feel tired tonight.”


----------



## CatPat (Mar 21, 2016)

The cats watched as he poured another shot and tossed it back. He went to the sink and put the glass in it and looked out the kitchen window at the dull orange glow just a mile away. Loki and TigTig hopped up on the counter to see.

	“It’ll be all right,” said TigTig. “You’ll feel better tomorrow when Suzanna gets home.”

	“You’re right, Tiggy,” Justin smiled, petting her.

	“C’mon, Justin,” Loki said, purring at him. “Let’s get you to bed.”

	“Good idea,” agreed Justin, reaching down to pet Isis, who had come in from wherever she had been napping. The three cats followed him upstairs, and Isis and TigTig headed for the study. Loki followed Justin to his room and watched as he got ready for bed.

	Justin flopped on the bed and pulled the covers up to his chin after setting his alarm. Loki snuggled next to him.

	“Hey, Loke, let me ask you something.”

	“Shoot,” answered the cat.

	“Do you want to take some online classes?” Justin asked.

	Loki sighed. “I think so. I just don’t know what I want to learn about yet.”

	“Well, when you figure it out, let me know, okay?"

	Loki nodded in the dark. “Thanks. I will.”

“You can go to Carrie’s to visit the others when I’m at work, you know, any time you and Tiggy want,” Justin reminded him.

	“We talked about that tonight after you left for the fire. We’d like to go every day you work if that’s all right with you,” replied Loki. 

	“You got it. We’ll start tomorrow. ‘Night, Loke.”

	“’Night, Justin.”

	Loki lay quietly purring by him, thinking of the days stretching ahead, of times to come with the other cats and people, and shivered as he remembered the fireball in the sky. So quickly, this could have been taken from him. If there is a cat god, thank you, he prayed. He waited for a few minutes until he knew Justin was asleep, and soundlessly slipped away to the computer room.

	“Hey TigTig.” Loki hopped up to their table and pawed open his laptop. 

	“He’s asleep?”

	“I’m here, aren’t I?” 

	“I see that,” said TigTig.


----------



## CatPat (Mar 21, 2016)

“We’re going to Carrie’s tomorrow and any day we want to,” he told her, waiting for the computer to come on.

	“Cool.” TigTig was typing on hers.

	“What are you doing?” Loki asked.

	“Helping little Belle with her Picasso thing. Meows is, too. Bart and Zeus are waiting for you,” she replied.

	“Where’s Pook and Saav?”

	TigTig shrugged. “Dunno.”

	“Justin said I could take classes if I want to,” Loki told her.

	“It’s about time, Loke. I’m glad.”

	Loki smiled. “Me, too, Tiggy. Ah, there they are…”


----------



## CatPat (Mar 21, 2016)

The next chapter is just titled 3-A.

This is still the second book, the one which is unfinished.


Love,
~Cat


----------



## CatPat (Mar 21, 2016)

The next morning, Carrie picked up Suzanna after her release from the hospital. Suzanna still felt sore and her head still hurt a bit, but she was anxious to get home. As Carrie drove Suzanna’s truck through the snow from the hospital, the front of Sunshine Inn came into view around a corner.

	Suzanna gasped and closed her eyes. Carrie swallowed hard and looked again.

	The whole front porch was blackened. Large sheets of plywood covered broken windows on the main floor, and and some were boarded up on the second floor. Burnt debris littered the yard and roof, and across the street, the view from the B&B porch was nothing but rubble, cordoned off with yellow police tape.

	Suzanna opened her eyes again. 

	“God,” she said.

	Carrie sighed and reached over and squeezed Suzanna’s hand. “Looks worse in the daylight,” Carrie admitted. “But really, it’s just glass and paint. It’s intact.”

	“That’s about all, isn’t it?” said Suzanna, then she looked again. “Hey, wait a minute, look!”

	Carrie saw where Suzanna was pointing, and saw some of her guests on the porch with mugs and surveying the scene across the street. 

	“What in the world are they doing?” Carrie wondered.

	“Look, there’s one taking a picture,” said Suzanna, gawking.

	Carrie laughed. “Looks like your guests would rather be here than at Stony River Inn. There’s Sunshine in that lady’s arms!”

	“Wow,” marveled Suzanna. “Except for the damage, it looks almost normal for a sunny winter day, Carrie!”

	As Carrie drove by the porch on the way to the little drive in the back, Suzanna stared at the people on the porch.

	“I’m not going home yet. Let me go see the damage and talk to the guests,” Suzanna said, climbing out of the truck.

	“Suzanna, the doctor said you need to –“

	“To hell with what he said. C’mon, we’ve got people to talk to,” Suzanna replied firmly.

	Carrie smothered a grin, and followed Suzanna to the back door of the inn. That was just like Suzanna. No wonder she had been such a successful attorney, Carrie thought.

	Through the morning, Suzanna offered her guests their money back or free nights, whichever they preferred, but no one wanted either one. Most of the guests


----------



## CatPat (Mar 21, 2016)

had been there before, and the only things they seemed to be concerned about were Suzanna’s injury and the damage to the B&B. She praised her staff for a job very well done in getting everyone out and to a safer place expediently. The guests agreed, praising the staff as well. There would be a tidy little bonus in her staff’s next paychecks for them.

	The windows were beyond saving. They would have to be completely replaced. It was too cold to scrape and re-paint the porch and front of the B&B, so that would have to stay that way for a little while, as the paint wouldn’t set or dry in the freezing temperatures. 

	“Well,” sighed Suzanna, sitting in the Friendship Parlor and staring at the boarded window. “This could have been a lot worse, though. It just looks awful right now.”

	“Yeah,” nodded Carrie, studying her friend. Suzanna looked worn, tired, and stressed. “Suzanna, you’ve done all you can here. Let’s go to my place and you can relax there. Meows is there, he’s been waiting for you.”

	“Okay,” said Suzanna. “I think I’d like that. I need Meows. Is Joyce and her cats still there?”

	“No,” Carrie replied. “She and the girls went home last night, but I know she’ll want to come see you today. So will Paul and Justin, probably. Let’s get you out of here for a while.”


	Although it was less than two blocks away, Carrie drove Suzanna to the shop. She tucked Suzanna on the loveseat in the living room, and the cats came out to see her. The moment the door opened, Meows shot from the computer room like a purring bullet.

	“Oh, Meows, I missed you last night,” Suzanna said, giving her cat a squeeze. 

	“I missed you too. I’m glad you’re home. How do you feel?” he asked her.

	“Tired. I didn’t sleep well at all in the hospital. I don’t know why they make you ‘rest’ in a hospital. I’d have gotten a lot more rest at home with you.”

	“Rest in a hospital. Right,” sighed Carrie, rolling her eyes. “Ready for coffee?”

	“Oh, yes. How about some of that flavored coffee I gave you for Christmas?” Suzanna suggested. 

	“Great idea. Coming right up,” Carrie smiled. “Give Joyce a call. She might like to come over and try this – she’s taking the day off to see you anyway.”

	“I’ll go call her,” offered little Belle. She loved using the phone.


----------



## CatPat (Mar 21, 2016)

“Thank you, Belle,” smiled Suzanna. Belle hopped off the loveseat and headed for the speakerphone in the next room.

	Joyce wrapped Pook and Saav up in Carrie’s blanket and tucked them into the basket she had loaned them last night, and set off for the shop. Once there, Pook and Saav bolted for the upstairs cat door ahead of Joyce. They were anxious to see Suzanna.

	Joyce came in and saw Suzanna buried under cats. 

	“I’m sure there’s a human under there somewhere,” she muttered to Carrie.

	“I think so,” smiled Carrie.

	“Somewhere, maybe,” Suzanna laughed. “It’s good to see everyone so…normal.”

	“Normal?” Joyce looked around. “Right. Three women with five talking cats in one room is normal. Phew, you really did get whacked in the head, didn’t you? You sure you don’t need to go back to the hospital?” Joyce teased her.

	“Well, I guess that’s not so normal,” Suzanna laughed. “I guess I just got used to it!”

	“Amazing what passes for normal around here, isn’t it?” Joyce said with a wink.

	“It is,” agreed Carrie, taking the blanket and basket from her. “Have a seat, coffee will be ready soon.”

	“Thanks, Carrie,” she replied, and sat next to Suzanna. “How are you feeling?”

	“Ugh. What a headache,” Suzanna replied. 

	“I bet. I wonder what happened over there?” said Joyce. “Did you all see the paper this morning? They’re investigating it and don’t have a cause yet.”

	“What bugs me is what are Chuck and Gloria Searcy going to do? There’s nothing left of their ice cream place,” Carrie pointed out.

	Suzanna shook her head. “I don’t know. It’s not like they can just fix it back up again. They will have to rebuild from the ground up.”

	Pook looked up. “Talk to them, find out what their situation is, and take up a collection.”

	“Fund drive,” nodded Meows.

	“Yard sales,” said Saav.

	“Maybe get people to donate stuff,” Belle piped up.


----------



## CatPat (Mar 21, 2016)

Bart added, “Just get the word out. People will help.”

	“Now there’s an idea,” nodded Suzanna.

	“I like it,” said Joyce.

	“I think that will work,” Carrie agreed, getting up to check on the coffee. 

	“I know them a little bit,” said Suzanna. “I’ll talk to them and see what we can do. No one was in the warehouse or the ice cream shop, were they?”

	“According to the paper, not in the shop. They don’t know about the warehouse, because by press time it was too hot to search for remains,” said Joyce. “Hopefully not.”

	“Hopefully not,” Suzanna echoed.

	“Coffee’s on,” said Carrie, bringing a tray out. 

	“Ahhh,” said Suzanna, sniffing. “Just what the doctor ordered.”


	The next afternoon, Suzanna was ordering windows when Detective Freeman walked into the B&B foyer. He eyed Sunshine nervously, but petted him anyway while he waited for Suzanna to finish her call.

	“Amazing how gentle these creatures can be,” he said as Suzanna hung up and Sunshine purred loudly at him.

	“Not quite like Carrie Sullivan’s little mountain lions down the block, huh?” smiled Suzanna.

	Freeman winced. “I thought that yellow monster was going to relieve me of an appendage. I saw that big grey one hanging around your back porch the other day, Suzanna. Be careful around them. I know Carrie’s your friend, and I like her too, but one of these days those two beasts are really going to hurt someone.”

	“Oh, they aren’t so bad when you get to know them,” Suzanna replied breezily.

	“I’ll take your word for it. How are you feeling?” he asked.

	“Much better, thank you. Just a little sore here and there,” she said.

	“Good. That will pass in a few days. I’m helping with the investigation into the cause of the fire over there,” he told her, pointing across the street. “Do you feel up to answering a few questions, if you can?”

	“Certainly,” Suzanna agreed. “Let’s go to the library. No one’s in there right now.”


----------



## CatPat (Mar 21, 2016)

She came around from the desk and led him to the library, and offered him coffee. He declined politely, as he had just had lunch, and settled into a comfortable chair across from her.

	“I’m trying to track down the owners of the warehouse, who also own the ice cream place. It’s possible that their insurance company can cover the damage caused to your B&B. Where can I find Chuck and Gloria Searcy?”

	This surprised Suzanna. “They owned the warehouse too?”

	He nodded. “They purchased the property last year. No one has seen them since the fire. Have you seen them?”

	“No, not since about a week or so ago. They didn’t socialize much,” Suzanna replied.

	“That’s what I’m hearing everywhere. Their neighbors have not seen them, either. Would you know if they have gone on vacation, or visiting family somewhere?”

	“I have no idea. They weren’t quite the types to tell any of us anyway,” said Suzanna. “They didn’t go into any details about their lives beyond ‘Hi, how are you?’ or ‘Cold today, isn’t it?’ – that kind of thing.”

	Freeman nodded. “So, they pretty much kept to themselves.”

	“Yes. I don’t even know where they live or anything.”

	“Did you ever see any unusual activity at the warehouse?”

	“No, I thought it was unoccupied. I never saw any trucks or anything at the loading dock or anywhere on the property,” she said thoughtfully. “Have you found the cause of the fire yet?”

	“Right now we believe it may have been a gas leak, but we haven’t ruled out other possibilities,” Freeman replied, frowning. He got up. “Thank you for your time, Suzanna. If you see them or happen to remember anything unusual there, would you give me a call?”

	“Sure,” replied Suzanna, rising and taking the card he offered her. 

	“Thank you. And if I contact them, I’ll let you know,” he promised. Suzanna walked him to the front doors, and closed the door after him, puzzled.


	Carrie was in the shop with a customer when Suzanna walked in. 

	“Hi, Suzanna, be with you in a minute,” she said.

	Suzanna smiled. “No hurry,” she replied, looking at the new lamps Carrie had just found at an estate sale.


----------



## CatPat (Mar 21, 2016)

The diminutive customer, an elderly lady, looked over at Suzanna.

	“Oh, you own the Sunshine Inn, don’t you?” she asked.

	“Yes,” Suzanna replied.

	“I just love that place. I’m so glad it wasn’t too badly damaged from that fire so close to it,” she said.

	“So are we,” Carrie agreed. 

	“I can imagine,” said the woman. “Well, Carrie, I’ll get back to you on the tables. Good luck, Suzanna, getting the place fixed up again. Take care.”

	With a smile and a wave, the lady left the shop and headed for the bookstore across the street.

	“People are so nice,” said Carrie.

	“Oh, they are. I had a visitor today,” Suzanna said, showing Carrie the detective’s card.

	“Ah, Bart and Meows’s biggest fan,” laughed Carrie. “What did he want?”

	“He’s trying to find Chuck and Gloria Searcy. They own the warehouse. I didn’t know that, did you?”

	“Hmm. No, I thought they were leasing the ice cream place,” Carrie frowned. “Do they own that too?”

	“Apparently they do, but no one has seen them since the fire, and they haven’t been home.”

	“That’s weird,” Carrie said, raising an eyebrow. “I wonder where they went?”

	“Seems strange they disappear right at the time of the fire,” Suzanna pointed out.

	“Very,” agreed Carrie. “I wonder what’s up with that?”

	Suzanna shrugged. “I guess we’ll find out soon enough.”

	Carrie laughed. “Or Bart and Meows will go snooping and find out.”


	After picking Pook and Saav up from Carrie’s, Joyce drove home carefully as there was still a little snow on the roads and her car was not the best in snow.

	“Mom, you gotta get a four-wheel-drive,” said Pook as they inched along slowly.

	“I know. I will. I’m off the rest of the week, so we’ll go car-shopping then, okay?” replied Joyce.

	“When will the new window be in?” asked Saav.

	“Next Wednesday. They had to order one in that weird size.”


----------



## CatPat (Mar 21, 2016)

“That will be nice. Suzanna looks like she feels better, did you notice that today?” said Pook.

	“I did. That was good to see. That was weird about the Searcys. Man, I wonder what happened,” Joyce replied.

	“I do too,” nodded Saav. 

	“Sounds like something fishy was going on there, doesn’t it?” asked Pook.

	“Could have been. I have no idea,” said Joyce, as they pulled into their driveway. 

	“What are we doing tonight?” Saav asked as she got out and headed for the door. Joyce let them in, and they greeted Ruffie, who yapped at them happily.

	“I don’t know. Got any ideas?” Joyce asked the cats.

	“I want to play Monopoly,” said Pook.

	“Bleah! No! Scrabble!” exclaimed Saav.

	“Booooo to both of those. How about Yahtzee? We haven’t played that in a while,” Joyce suggested.

	“All three,” said Pook. 

	“Gaaaaaahhhhh, we’ll be up all night,” mumbled Saav.

	“I got a better idea,” Pook said. “Trivial Pursuit.”

	“Oh, yeah,” agreed Saav. “I like that one.”

	“Me too. Good idea, Pooks. We can do that,” nodded Joyce.

	They went into the kitchen, where Joyce topped off their food bowl and fixed them two little custard dishes of one of their favorite homemade conglomerations, a mixture of cream cheese, salmon, tuna, and sour cream topped with melted cheddar called “Glop”. To Joyce it was nothing less than completely disgusting, but to all the cats, it was heaven. She smiled as she saw them dutifully eat their regular cat food, then dive into the Glop. Just as she looked in the refrigerator for her own supper, the phone rang. Joyce answered it on the kitchen wall phone.

	“Hey, Joyce, how are you?” It was Paul.

	“Hi, Paul. I’m good. You?”

	He hesitated. “Well, I’m okay.”

	Joyce didn’t like the way he sounded. “Paul, what’s wrong?”

	Paul sighed. “Can we talk?”

	“Well, sure, of course. What’s wrong?”

	“It’s something that is bothering me and I don’t like talking about personal stuff like this on the phone and since this involves us all, may Zeus and I come over


----------



## CatPat (Mar 21, 2016)

to talk to you? Carrie and Suzanna are visiting each other and that’s good for Suzanna right now, so I don’t want to intrude on that. I tried Justin, but he has to head off to Computer Shack tonight because his partner’s kid is sick. That leaves you. Would you mind if we came over? We won’t stay long,” he said.

	“Paul, for heaven’s sake, you’re welcome here any time. Of course. You do not ever need to ask, just get over here. Have you had supper yet?”

	“No, I was going to wait –“

	“I have some fried chicken and cole slaw, and I can toss in a couple baked potatoes. I fixed the Glop for the girls, there’s plenty left for Zeus. How’s that sound?” Joyce asked.

	“I don’t want a meal, Joyce, I just need to talk,” he said with a smile.

	“I understand that. But it might feel better on a full tummy, maybe?”

	“You drive a hard bargain, woman. Okay, how about I bring a nice bottle of wine?” 

	“Great. Come on over, we’ll get rid of these extra groceries and see if we can’t work through what’s bothering you, okay?”

	“Joyce, I appreciate you. I owe you one,” he said.

	“No, you have done so much for me and now maybe I can be here for you like you are for me. See you in a bit. Bring Zeus’s puter and all so he and the girls can go do their thing if they want.”

	“I will. Thanks.”

	“Never a problem.”

	Joyce hung up, and turned to see Pook and Saav looking at her. 

	“Now what’s wrong?” Saav asked, worried.

	“I don’t know,” Joyce replied, opening the refrigerator and taking out the plate of fried chicken and the bowl of coleslaw. She put the chicken on a cookie sheet and placed it in the oven to warm, and selected two plump potatoes to bake in the microwave.

	“Think he’s okay?” asked Pook.

	“I hope so,” the human replied. “But there is definitely something on his mind.”

	“I hope it’s nothing bad,” said Saav unhappily. “We’ve had enough sad stuff lately.”


----------



## CatPat (Mar 21, 2016)

“I know, Sweetness. Whatever it is, he wants to talk, and through talking there usually comes hope and solutions. Let’s not get worried too much until we find out what’s happening, okay?”

	The little cats didn’t look quite convinced. Joyce smiled and petted them. “Trust me, we can get through anything. Paul will let us know what’s on his mind. I know, it drives you nuts not knowing because you’re cats, and cats are naturally horribly curious. Now, look, finish your Glop and I’ll build us a nice fire in the living room and put you two and Zeus and your stuff in front of it, okay? That will help make things cozy and a little better.”

	The cats turned back to the little custard bowls, and Joyce headed out to the garage for kindling and firewood.

	By the time Paul and Zeus arrived about a half hour later, the fire was going well and dinner was ready. 

	“Hi there,” said Paul, handing her a bottle of a nice white wine.

	“Hi, this looks good,” smiled Joyce.

	“Hello Joyce!” Zeus greeted her, and went to swap whisker kisses and head-bonks with Pook and Saav. “Hi girls!”

	Joyce plugged in Zeus’s laptop and placed it between Pook and Saav in front of the hearth. “Want some Glop, Zeus?”

	“Do I look stupid?” asked Zeus, teasing. “Of course! Thank you!”

	Joyce laughed with him. “C’mon, you know the rules. On the counter or the dog gets it.”

	He winked at Paul, who smiled, and followed Joyce into the kitchen. Joyce came back out, and announced that dinner was ready.

	She and Paul watched the headline news channel and talked about recent events in town during their meal, and when it was over and the wine was poured, Paul looked at her seriously. The cats looked up and listened as well.

	“Joyce, Suzanna’s fall has made me think. What if something happens to one of us? Has anyone made plans for these sentient cats? They can’t go just anywhere, you know,” he began.

	Joyce saw his point. “Yeah, we need to work something out between all of us so that if one of us is gone, the cats will be able to continue their sentient lives. Is that what you are saying?”

	“Exactly. I’m not getting any younger.”

	“Paul, for God’s sake, you’re only 56.”


----------



## CatPat (Mar 21, 2016)

“Joyce, I have a heart problem. I haven’t told anyone this, but I have had two heart attacks and triple bypass surgery. I need to make sure Zeus is taken care of if I die before he does.”

	Zeus nearly choked in front of the hearth. “GEEZ! Paul, why didn’t you tell me about this?! ******!”

	The big tabby flew to Paul’s lap. Paul petted him and gave him a little squeeze. 

	“I’m sorry, buddy, this happened before you came along, I’ve been okay and healthy for nearly four years now without a problem. But this is something we humans need to think about. We can’t have you cats stuck with someone who doesn’t understand, see?”

	“How about this for an idea? We’ll just meet up and discuss this,” said Joyce. “I’m sure then we will find the answers that will make everyone happy. Or at least as far as ‘happy’ gets in these scenarios.”

 “I like it,” said Paul. “And with the cats, too. That way they’ll know what to expect. Let’s let the cats choose where they want to go.”

“I agree with that,” Joyce nodded. “It’s their lives, after all.” 

“Okay,” said Zeus. 

Pook and Saav agreed. “Yes,” they said.

Joyce smiled, but she still had some fear in her heart. “And as long as we maintain the integrity of this secret, we’ll be okay too, I think.”

“Yep,” said Zeus. “Please do that.”

“We will,” promised Joyce.

“I’m changing the subject before we leave because if I go to sleep thinking of this, I won’t sleep. Joyce, got anything funny and goofy to watch on TV?” he asked.

“Sure do,” she replied, putting a Red Skelton DVD in. “This is a hoot……!!”


Loki and TigTig greeted Justin at the front door as usual when he arrived home later that evening the next day after closing the store. He had dropped them off at home before going back in, and had been in a hurry so he didn’t get to talk to them much.

“Hi there,” said Justin. “Did you have fun today?”

“Yeah. Did you bring any scraps home for us?” asked Loki.

Justin waved a paper bag at him. “Take a whiff. What do you think?”

The cat sniffed, smiling. “I’m thinking scallops and whitefish.”


----------



## CatPat (Mar 21, 2016)

TigTig nodded, and the two cats followed Justin to the kitchen. Isis joined them from the living room, and Justin fixed three little plates for the cats. He put them on the table, and got out a couple of hot dogs.

“Not too hungry tonight?” Loki asked him.

Justin shook his head. “Not really. I’m dragging Joyce off tomorrow afternoon to look at cars, and with any luck I’ll get a dinner invitation out of her. Want to go with me? Pook and Saav are going. Isis has a guest to help out with tomorrow night at Sunshine. Joyce made a batch of that Glop stuff you like.”

“Sure,” Loki replied. 

Tiggy nodded. “Cool.”

“That stuff is nasty. I can’t believe you eat that.”

Loki eyed the hotdogs frying on the stove. “At least we know what’s in it,” he said pointedly.

“Unlike your assorted collection of unknown pig parts over there,” added TigTig.

Justin unrolled the newspaper. “I’ll stick with the pig parts. What did you guys do today?”

“The usual,” said TigTig.

“I found some classes I want to take,” Loki told him.

“Good. What are they?”

“I like Pook’s web design classes, and I think I’d like to start with American literature too,” replied the black cat.

“That’s gonna get expensive,” TigTig warned Justin.

The human shrugged. “Well, that’s why I have two jobs. We’ll see what it takes to enroll you before I hit the hay tonight.”

“Okay, thanks,” smiled Loki.

Justin got up and turned the hot dogs, and took a handful of potato chips out of the canister, putting those on a plate. “If I had time, I’d take some classes.”

“What would you want to learn?” asked Loki.

“A little more about computers, and maybe marketing or something. I don’t know, anything that would be useful to the store,” he replied, preparing two hotdog buns.

“When can you quit your security management job?” Loki wondered.

“Soon, I think. As soon as the store starts making a little more profit. It’s getting there. Maybe in about a year, if it keeps up the way it’s going.”


----------



## CatPat (Mar 21, 2016)

“We’d like to see a little more of you,” Loki said.

“I’d like to see you guys more too.” Justin brought his plate to the table and sat down.

“But you’re having a good time at Carrie’s with the other cats, aren’t you?”

“Yes, we are. Tiggy and Belle are quite a pair together,” Loki grinned.

“She loves to learn,” said TigTig. “You and Zeus are a mess.”

Loki laughed. “We have a lot of fun!”

“They’re all neat,” added TigTig.

“Yeah, they are,” Justin agreed. 

“I like going over there. I’m glad Suzanna’s better,” Loki remarked.

“Speaking of, that Detective Freeman visited Suzanne. Did you hear about that?” Justin told them about Freeman’s visit and the Searcys.

“Oh no. That was weird,” sighed TigTig.

“I wonder where did they go? Where are they?” said Loki, frowning.

“I have no idea. I think everyone’s wondering what happened,” said Justin. 

“I bet,” Loki nodded.

“The cops will figure it out,” said TigTig nonchalantly. 

The cats finished their seafood scraps while Justin ate his dinner and read the paper, sharing articles of interest with them. After dinner, he went upstairs to see about online classes for Loki. The cat showed him what he wanted as TigTig looked on, and Justin enrolled him. 

“There you go,” said Justin, turning the laptop over to Loki. The books and materials would be there in a week or so, and Loki would be ready to go then.

“Thanks,” purred Loki.

“Have fun with those,” smiled Justin. “I hear my bed calling me.”

Loki followed him, and as usual, snuggled up and purred Justin to sleep.


Justin, TigTig and Loki arrived at the cottage shortly after noon to go car shopping with Joyce, Pook and Saav, Joyce following Justin in her Monte Carlo. She and the cats had discussed it, and they had decided to trade the old car rather than have two; at least until Joyce’s column was picked up by a few more newspapers. They stopped at the first dealership they came to, and Joyce and Justin got out and looked around.

“Yaaaggghh,” Joyce frowned. “Look at these prices.”


----------



## CatPat (Mar 21, 2016)

“You don’t want anything this big, do you?” he asked, pointing to a yellow Hummer.

“Yow! Noooo!”

“Okay, I didn’t think so. Joyce, these things are all huge and really expensive. This is a waste of time. I know where you need to go,” he said.

“Where?” 

“Walker Rides. They specialize in four-wheel-drives, and everything comes with a warranty. They have a real good service department, too.”

“Let’s go. I don’t want to take forever doing this, it’s cold as hell out here,” said Joyce.

“What was that big yellow thing?” Saav asked when they returned to Joyce’s car. 

“Looked like a tank,” muttered Pook.

“Expensive,” Joyce replied. “Justin’s taking us someplace a little more reasonable.”

They arrived at the car lot, and they looked around before getting out.”

“Dang, they have everything,” marveled Pook.

“They do,” nodded Joyce. “Let’s go take a look.”

Justin and Joyce piled out, and started looking at vehicles. A salesman came out and offered to help them.

“I’m looking for a basic all-wheel-drive to get around in snow and ice,” Joyce answered his question. “Preferably a Subaru or Honda.”

“How basic?” the salesman asked. 

“No designer stuff,” she replied. “Reliable and good gas mileage.”

He showed them some SUVs, but most of them had large engines and options she wasn’t willing to pay for. They looked around some more, and Joyce spied a plain silver Subaru Forester stuck in the corner of the lot, away from the others.

“What’s up with that one?” she asked, pointing.

“We just got that in on a trade. It hasn’t been detailed yet.”

“Tell me about it,” she said, interested.

He went over its features. It was less than two years old, and had only 19,000 miles on it. 

 “Hmm. Sounds like what I’m looking for,” Joyce said. She looked at it inside and outside, and Justin checked out the tires.

“Great tires,” observed Justin. “They look new.”


----------



## CatPat (Mar 21, 2016)

“Yeah, they are. The previous owner put less that a thousand miles on them. They’re under warranty.”

Joyce looked at the window sticker. “Decent price.”

“Yes, very low,” Dan nodded.

Joyce smiled. “The car seems to be in great shape.”

“It is, but as I said, we haven’t detailed it yet.”

“Can I test-drive it?” she asked him.

 “Sure you can. I’ll get the keys for you,” offered Dan.

“Thanks,” replied Joyce. Justin got in on the passenger side.

“Not bad,” he mused. “It looks like it’s hardly been driven.”

Dan returned with the keys. “Here you go. Have fun. You’ve got about a quarter tank of gas.”

“We’ll be back,” smiled Joyce.

The Forester started right up, and Joyce backed it out and drove out onto the street as the cats watched.

“Those look funny,” said Loki. “Like a box on wheels.”

“Yeah, they do. That’s a Subaru, isn’t it?” asked Saav.

“Yes, it is,” replied Tiggy. “Justin looked at those when he found this one.”

In the Forester, Joyce was having fun. “Hey, this is great!”

“It is,” agreed Justin. “Subarus are really great cars.”

“I’ve heard that. Okay, I like this. Let’s go see what kind of deal we can get for it.”

They returned to the car lot, where Dan was peering into Justin’s Ford at the cats. He looked up as they pulled in.

Joyce parked next to the Ford. “How much with my trade?” she asked.

Dan smiled. “You want it?”

“Yes. How much?”

“I’ll make a deal with you. Take that thing off my hands today and I’ll sell it for...” 
He pulled out a pocket calculator, punched in a few numbers, and held it up to her. 

“That. Ten percent over what I have in it, and this is probably the most it would fetch at auction.”

Joyce’s eyes bugged. “I wouldn’t have to finance that.” She then offered her car and a lower offer in cash.


----------



## CatPat (Mar 21, 2016)

“Okay, we have a deal. Give me about two hours to have it serviced and detailed, and it’s yours.”

Joyce and Justin got out, and Dan looked at Justin’s Ford.

“Don’t those cats get cold?” he asked.

Justin smiled. “Not if I keep the engine running.”

Joyce’s cell rang. “Excuse me a minute. But we’ll be back in two hours.”

It was Carrie. “Paul called. He wants to meet up with everyone...about the cats. He said he talked to you about it.”

“He did. When does he want everyone together?”

“Tonight at my place, at seven-thirty. Is that okay with you?”

“Yep. We’re at the dealership, so I’ll ask Justin if he can make it, and I’ll call you back.”

“Great. Thanks.”

Dan said goodbye to Justin, and headed back into the showroom.

“What are you guys doing tonight?” Joyce asked Justin.

“Nothing. Why?”

“Paul wanted a meeting with all of us tonight at seven-thirty, about the cats.”

 “What about the cats?” asked Justin.

“It’s about if something happens to one of us, we need to make arrangements for the cats. Who will go to whom, just in case, that kind of thing,” Joyce explained. “Paul came over last night and he and Zeus sat down with us and discussed it. We thought it might be best to let the cats decide where they want to go. Can you come, too?”

“I can’t not come to this,” he said firmly. “That has been on my mind for three years.”

“You mean if you die before we do, where will we go?” Loki asked. Justin was still holding Loki and TigTig.

“Yes,” Justin answered.

“Oh, crap, that’s not going to happen!” Loki exclaimed.

“It could, Loke. We need to think of these things to protect you,” Justin told him kindly.

“I don’t like thinking about it,” scowled TigTig.

“Hopefully it won’t happen, but remember Suzanna’s fall. That could have been a lot worse,” Saav put in unhappily. She and Pook were listening from the passenger side.


----------



## CatPat (Mar 21, 2016)

The cats were quiet, thinking about that. Justin clutched his cats tighter to his chest.

Finally Pook spoke up.

“At least we cats can make our own choices. Others can’t and end up in shelters,” she said quietly. “Remember Sunshine.”

Sunshine’s first owner had had to enter a nursing home following a stroke and was unable to care for him, so he was passed on to the owner’s daughter, who was kind and willing to take him in. But the daughter’s dog didn’t like cats at all, and sadly, she had to put him up for adoption at the local no-kill shelter. He was, fortunately, adopted by Suzanna the next day to become the inn kitty.

“I don’t want to spend my life in a cage,” Saav added. “Do you?”

TigTig shook her head. “No.”

Loki sighed. “I see your point.”

“So even though it’s hard, it’s necessary to talk about these things. One night of talk, it will be out of the way, and unless something happens, we don’t need to bring it up ever again,” Justin said. “Fair enough?”

“Okay,” agreed TigTig.

“Yeah, that’s fair,” Loki frowned.

“What time are we supposed to be there?” asked Pook.

“Seven-thirty. In about four hours. We have time for lunch at Lowery’s Porch if you guys want to hang out with the other cats some more,” suggested Joyce.

“Sounds like a winner,” said Justin. “My treat. You’ve cooked me a lot of dinners. Then we come get the car.”

“Yeah, time to pay up, you freeloader,” Joyce smiled.


A solemn little group gathered in Carrie’s spacious, airy living room, the cats nervous, the humans businesslike.

“We just have to face some things,” began Paul. “No one knows what will ever happen, and these are very special beings that cannot, under any circumstances, be taken in by just anybody.

“I have a heart condition, and although I had it corrected and have been healthy for four years, life carries no guarantees. But one thing we can all guarantee, to the best of our abilities, is the cats’ safety and freedom to be sentient. Joyce and I thought it best to let the cats decide where they want to go…just in case the inevitable occurs a bit sooner than expected.”

“I agree with you,” Justin nodded. “Let the cats choose their home.”


----------



## CatPat (Mar 21, 2016)

Suzanna and Carrie looked at each other. Slowly, they too nodded.

“Then we’re in agreement,” said Paul. “I’ll start with Zeus. Buddy, if something happens to me, where do you want to go?”

Zeus looked from one human to another, and from cat to cat. “That’s a tough call. But I think…” The Manx’s gaze rested on Meows. “I think I could be happy with Suzanna and Meows. Meows doesn’t have another sentient cat living with him.”

Suzanna smiled and Meows nodded. “I’d like for him to be with us,” said Meows.

“What about you, Meows?” asked Suzanna.

“I’ll stick with Zeus, but Sunshine goes with me,” said Meows.

“No problem there,” agreed Zeus. Paul smiled and winked at Meows.

Carrie looked at Bart and Belle in her lap. “And you two?”

Bart and Belle looked at each other. Finally Bart said, “We want to be with our first friends, Pook and Saav.”

Belle nodded. “Yes.”

Joyce reached out to little Belle and scratched her ears. “We can do that.”

She looked at her own cats, Pook and Saav. “Girls?”

“Bart and Belle,” said Pook. “I think we kinda feel the same way they do.” 

Saav looked down, and Carrie petted her. 

“Don’t worry, Saavy, it probably won’t happen,” Carrie assured the frail little black cat.

“I hope not,” sighed Saav. “But what about Ruffie?”

Suzanna spoke up. “I’ll take Ruffie. You and Pook can visit her anytime you like. I can fence in the back yard for her, Carrie doesn’t have a yard, and Paul’s place isn’t close enough to walk to safely.”

Joyce smiled. “Thank you, Suzanna. That would be perfect for her.”

Pook and Saav agreed. “We’ll only be a couple blocks away, anyway,” Pook said. Saav nodded.

“She does need a yard,” Meows concurred. “Good thinking, Suzanna. Sunshine and I like Ruffie.”

“So do I,” said Zeus.

Justin looked at Loki and TigTig. “Well? You’re next.”

After a long, thoughtful pause and a quick whispered exchange, TigTig said, “Could we take turns with everyone and let Isis stay with Sunshine and Meows so


----------



## CatPat (Mar 21, 2016)

she can keep doing her thing at the inn? We’ll see her a lot anyway if we can do that. We just want to be with everyone.”

“It’s too hard to decide,” added Loki. “Is that all right?”

“That’s a good idea,” said Carrie. 

“Joint custody of the computer guy’s cats,” laughed Suzanna. “I can just see that in family court.”

That broke the somber mood, and everyone agreed to TigTig’s proposal.

“Sounds like a new game,” said Zeus. “’Pass the cats.’”

They chuckled, and relaxed. The talk was over, and everyone felt a little better.

“But what if there are more of us and we find them?” asked Belle.

The humans groaned. 

“There could be lots and lots more of us,” Belle insisted.

“Well, there could be, but let’s not worry about that yet,” smiled Carrie.

“I’d have to get a bigger house,” said Joyce. “We’re running into each other as it is.”

“I like us just the way we are right now,” Loki put in. 

“Me, too,” said Bart.

They chatted for a few minutes, and Carrie turned on the TV to the weather station.

Another snowstorm was on the way. Both cats and humans alike groaned.

“Crap,” muttered Justin. “Here we go again.”

“What are you complaining about?” laughed Paul. “Last time it snowed, you made out like a bandit, selling three laptops and all that.”

“Oh, that’s right, I did,” Justin grinned. “Maybe snow is good for business.”

Joyce snickered. “Maybe, but it wreaks havoc with the credit card.”

Suzanna looked at Joyce. “You got that Subaru just in time.”

Joyce frowned at the TV screen. “Sure does look like it, doesn’t it?”

“I’d say it does,” said Carrie, petting Saav. “But you’ll be able to get out this time and bring these guys over, snow or no snow.”

Pook and Saav traded a happy glance at Belle, who liked to have all her friends over as much as possible and became a bit unhappy if Pook, Saav or Zeus got snowed in. She purred and smiled back. 

“I like the new car,” said Paul.


----------



## CatPat (Mar 21, 2016)

“Me too,” nodded Carrie. “Dessert, anyone? Cheesecake and hot chocolate for us, and I made a crabmeat quiche for the cats.”

“Oh, good!” exclaimed Pook. “I love that stuff, Carrie.”

“Can I have a little cheesecake too?” asked Belle. “Maybe with the strawberry jam topping?”

Bart rolled his eyes. “Gaaaahhhh, Belle! You’re supposed to be a carnivore!”

Belle flattened her ears and let out a sound through her bared teeth that sounded like a cross between a hiss and a sneeze. Bart sighed.

“What the hell was that?” asked Justin.

“A raspberry, Belle-style,” smiled Suzanna.

“Hey, that was kinda cool,” Loki said admiringly. “I’ll have to remember that one.”

“Thanks a lot, Belle,” groaned Justin.

Belle raspberried Justin, and danced out of the way as Justin playfully reached over to grab her tail. He snatched her up anyway, turned her over, and tickled her belly, sending her into gales of giggles, then laughed and immediately let her go, petting her.

“Such a little spitfire,” he smiled.

Belle preened, and then jumped off the couch to follow Carrie and Suzanna into the kitchen. Pook went along too.

“Box time,” announced Pook.

“Thanks for sharing that,” Joyce said sourly.

Pook rolled her eyes and sauntered off to the utility room.

Paul looked at Justin. “I was thinking about something the other day. Could you use a third partner for your computer shop? I was talking to some former colleagues in the city and they’re complaining about the prices there being so high. I told them about your place and they said they would rather make the trip out here than deal with those price-gougers they’re having to use there. I was thinking, if you and your partner agree, I could invest in you and help you set up a website where people can order things online and also see your stock. It would be really convenient for folks in the city. What do you think?”

Justin thought about it. “Hmm. That would certainly build some serious business, Paul. I’d have to go over the numbers with you and see –“

“You’ve been in business for almost five years. The second year your profits doubled and it has steadily gone up since, and last year you went up another thirty-


----------



## CatPat (Mar 21, 2016)

five percent. With business from the city, no telling where it would go, and I’d like to get in on the ground floor,” Paul interrupted him.

“Ahh, you’ve done your homework,” smiled the younger man. “Sure. I’ll get with my partner and run it past him, and I’m sure he’ll go for it. Then we’ll sit down and figure out what to do.”

“Advertise,” said Meows, coming over to Justin’s chair. “Advertise in the city. I can help you, I do all the ads for Sunshine, and recently for Carrie’s shop and Lowery’s Porch. I’m pretty good at it.”

“Built-in ad agency,” smiled Paul. “Actually, he is. I’ve seen his work, especially the new ones for Lowery’s Porch with the new logo. Ralph likes it so much he’s ordering a new sign with that design on it.”

“I like that idea too. Meows, you’re on. I’ll give you a cut from anything I sell that came from your work. That ought to buy you a little caviar now and then, what do you think?” asked Justin.

“I don’t want anything,” said Meows. “I’d just like to help. I like seeing you people succeed and do well.”

Justin smiled fondly at the intelligent, business-savvy cat. “Thanks, Meows. But I will pay you or Suzanna, take your pick.”

“Suzanna pays the bills and buys me everything, so if you want to do that, give it to her,” Meows replied.

“You are so cool,” Loki told him, smiling at Meows’s generosity.

Meows smiled. “Funny. I think the same about you, Loki.”

“Give me a call when you’re ready to sit down and talk about this,” said Paul. “I’ve been looking for an investment I can actually put my hands on, and I think Computer Shack fits the bill.”

Carrie and Suzanna returned with trays of cheesecake and quiche, hot chocolate and warm milk.

“We heard that,” said Suzanna, putting the tray of quiche and milk down on the floor for the cats. Carrie set hers on the coffeetable. “Great idea, Paul.”

“Sounds like a good idea to me too,” Carrie added. 

“I like it. My partner will too,” Justin nodded at her. 

“I hope so,” said Paul, helping himself to the cheesecake. 

“Got a good lawyer?” asked Suzanna.

Justin and Paul looked at each other.

“I do, in the city,” replied Paul. “Not here, though. Who would you recommend?”

“Me,” said Suzanna. “I’m still an attorney. Let me help with the legal end of this, if you two need it.”

Paul glanced at Justin, who smiled.

“That works for me,” Justin said. “You’re on.”

“Good. One headache out of the way,” Suzanna nodded. 

“Thanks, Suzanna,” said Paul. “Good to have someone we can really trust.”

“No kidding,” Justin concurred. “I appreciate that, Suzanna.”

Suzanna laughed. “Just give me a little discount now and then, okay?”

Paul rolled his eyes and Justin smirked.

“Like she has to ask,” he said to Paul. 

Paul chuckled. “Women.”

“Yeah,” smiled Justin. 

Suzanna shook her head at them. 

Joyce rolled her eyes. “Men.”

“Hey, Joyce,” TigTig spoke up from the floor. “Why don’t you give Justin your recipe for Glop?”

“Sure, I can do that,” Joyce smiled.

“Oh, hell no!” exclaimed Justin. “I’m not making that! That stuff is nasty!”

“No it’s not,” Loki countered. “It’s fabulous.”

“You don’t have to eat it,” added TigTig.

“I’m not making that disgusting, stinky stuff in my kitchen!” Justin told them. “No offense, Joyce, but I don’t even eat seafood at all. I’m even allergic to it. Every time we go to Ralph’s I get the chicken parmesan or a steak.”

“I noticed that,” said Joyce, smiling. “I’m not offended. I’ll make it and make an extra batch for your cats. That way you just have to put it in a dish for them.”

“Thank you,” Justin replied, glaring at his cats. “That’s bad enough.”

Zeus shook his head. “Poor man doesn’t know what’s good for him,” he sighed.

The humans shared a smile at that.

“I think Justin’s right, and I love seafood,” put in Carrie. “But that Glop stuff really is a little gross.”

“I could add some roadkill to it if you cats would like,” offered Joyce with a wink at the felines on the floor. “Possum seems to be in season most of the year.”

Suzanna almost gagged. “Oh nooo!”

“Roadkill-flavored Glop. Joyce, we love you, but if you do that…” Paul balled up a fist at her with a grin. “To the moon!”

“Just trying to help,” snickered Joyce. The cats laughed at the humans, and dove into their dessert while the humans watched the storm’s progress on the television.

It was coming pretty fast, and would be there by the time the sun rose the next morning.

Suzanna sighed. “Well, there’s one good thing about the snow.”

“What’s that?” asked Paul.

“Maybe it’ll cover up some of the mess across the street from Sunshine,” she replied.

“Yeah, that’s a real eyesore from the front porch of the B&B,” Justin agreed sympathetically. “It’ll be cleaned up soon, Suzanna.”

“I hope,” she said, frowning.

“It will,” Carrie assured her. “Don’t worry.”


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 21, 2016)

Thank you Cat and Joyce!


----------



## CatPat (Mar 21, 2016)

There's still more!

But I have this.

Ruffie died while Joyce was writing on the sequel. She has not been able to do much of this much longer.

She is still working of it but although she has Lilly, she is having of a hard time to relate of Ruffie's death.

Joyce gave me her Photobucket account.

This is Joyce and Ruffie, 2006.

Rest in peace, Ruffie. 9 September 1995 - 28 May 2007







She hates the picture of her but it does show how very large Ruffie was.

Maybe we shall see her finish of the sequel, yes?

There is more.

Love,
~Cat


----------



## CrazyCatLady (Apr 4, 2016)

Well shoot, I'm working on it, Cat's down with the flu.....so here goes more!


----------

